#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-17
<thostr_> sil2100: can you give me a silo for line 39?
<sil2100> thostr_: one moment ;)
<sil2100> Good thing that the spreadsheet seems in a better state today
<sil2100> thostr_: done
<sil2100> didrocks: morning! Do you have a moment for some packaging ACKs?
<sil2100> didrocks: these are for the unity7 stack
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/15/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.1.2+14.04.20140214.1-0ubuntu1.diff http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/15/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-shell_0.3.1+14.04.20140214-0ubuntu1.diff and http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/15/artifact/packaging_changes_bamf_0.5.1+14.04.20140214.1-0ubuntu1.diff for starters
<sil2100> didrocks: there's also compiz: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/15/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.11+14.04.20140214-0ubuntu1.diff <- there are some migrations there as well
<sil2100> Reminds me of the 'good' old times
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, have you checked that we actually want to remove the decoration? I remember that seb128 was seeing the new decorations as regressions
<didrocks> no right click on the title bar and so on
<didrocks> +1 on bamf and u-s-c
<seb128> hey there
<didrocks> salut seb128 !
<seb128> didrocks, trevinho got a branch to fix the lack of menu, not sure if they included in that landing, but I see that as an ok tradeoff to get things moving, there has been no landing for those components in years so the first one is going to be a little bumpy
<didrocks> seb128: ok then, as long as you are happy :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think you checked that unity-autopilot was in universe, and so, it's ok to have it depending on mesa-utils :)
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: there were some branches I added to this landing on Friday morning, so it's in most probably
<seb128> oh right, they are there
<didrocks> sil2100: +1 on unity
<didrocks> remains compiz to check
<seb128> not that robert_ancell did some manual uploads meanwhile
<seb128> I would say to override those
<vila> didrocks, sil2100, Mirv (vacations ?): qa-intel-4000 was out-of-disk ( fginther fixed that on Friday but it happened again last night), fixed now but some jobs may have failed because of that
<sil2100> hmmm... I see one problem though!
<didrocks> vila: thanks !
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't see nux in the landing ;/
<sil2100> Craaaap
<didrocks> sil2100: no nux or no nux packaging change?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/ has it
<sil2100> didrocks: wait, I'm blind, I see it now
<sil2100> didrocks: thought it got reverted during the spreadsheet problems, phew
 * sil2100 is blind
<didrocks> sil2100: packaging changes for it or none?
<sil2100> didrocks: none
<vila> didrocks, sil2100: Indeed http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/1556/console, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/1557/console and http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/label=qa-intel-4000/1558/console failed because they couldn't even create the script containing the commands to execute...
<sil2100> vila: huh, out of disk space so frequently?
<vila> sil2100: under investigation but it seems that one container was consuming ~500M for raring, ~1G for saucy and ~3G for trusty
 * sil2100 hopes bregma tested the migration script for compiz
<vila> sil2100: so either it's "normal" and we need a bigger disk or something wrong is going on
<didrocks> sil2100: all migrations scripts for compiz: + 1
<didrocks> so all ok for me
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Then publishing!
<sil2100> bregma will be happy ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<sil2100> eeek
<sil2100> didrocks: so, publishing failed since 5 hours ago there has been a direct upload of compiz and unity - now, the directly uploaded versions deal with the unity-control-center and similar dependencies
<didrocks> sil2100: this is what seb128 told above
<didrocks> 10:00:01   seb128 | not that robert_ancell did some manual uploads meanwhile
<didrocks> 10:00:08   seb128 | I would say to override those
<didrocks> sil2100: did you miss that? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: hah! Yes ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for #40 pls?
<sil2100> mhr3: will do in a moment :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so hm, override? People are going to yell at me again for 'removing changelog history' ;D
<didrocks> sil2100: ignore or direct those to seb128 or I
<mhr3> also, you evil people deleting lots of landing requests :P
<didrocks> mhr3: look at the ubuntu-touch ML, google issue
<sil2100> mhr3: it was the spreadsheet!
<mhr3> yea, right :P
<didrocks> everything is explained dude :p
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: don't worry, robert_ancell is not like that ;-) (and I'm going to email him about those)
<mhr3> i know it is, i read it, still evil :P
<didrocks> ahah
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: TBH, I would prefer not having that, we had to reconciliate the state which was totally out of sync with jenkins
<didrocks> one by one
<sil2100> I wonder if those problems will be back again
 * didrocks hopes not
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, so please wait until the unity7 landing arrives in the archive, since right now it's blocking assignment of 40
<mhr3> do we know why did it even happen?
<sil2100> mhr3: since we had to bump a build-dep there
<mhr3> sil2100, how long is that going to take?
<sil2100> mhr3: they're migrating now, not sure how long it usually takes for unity7 to migrate, but I wouldn't assume anything longer than like 2 hours max?
<mhr3> sil2100, could you ping me once you assign it?
<sil2100> mhr3: sure
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: I promoted libunity-core-6.0-9 for you, should avoid hitting component mismatch and having to wait some extra publisher runs later on
 * seb128 is used by now at the new binaries being copied to universe
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<vila> didrocks, sil2100: I got my numbers wrong, it's 30G to 3G, apparently record-my-desktop accumulate sessions under /tmp but only on qa-intel-4000
<vila> s/to 3G/not 3G/
<sil2100> oh shit
<vila> sil2100: s/oh/of/ ? :-D
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> No no no
 * ogra_ has some browser issues ... might be late 
<didrocks> ogra_: should we start without you?
<ogra_> there we go
<popey> bug 1281026
<ubot5> bug 1281026 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Putting call on hold no longer gives notification mako #188" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281026
<seb128> popey, is you "screen turn off when using power settings" happening with the indicator as well?
<popey> seb128: having troublr reproducing that now ⍨
<popey> ApplicationManager: application 'webbrowser-app' died unexpectedly!
<popey> is it normal to see that in unity8.log?
<didrocks> Saviq: ^
<didrocks> I would have said we use upstart, so should be in the log
<didrocks> but the application manager (in unity-mir) is running in the unity8 process?
<didrocks> (IIRC)
<Saviq> didrocks, popey, yes, that basically means upstart "lost" the app instance
<popey> seeing that a lot
<ogra_> it is loosing a lot lately
<popey> any way to debug why the welcome screen isn't appearing for me when I lock the phone?
<popey> by "lock" I mean "press the power button"
<didrocks> Saviq: any idea on that one? Seems it's from some images ago ^
<didrocks> popey: you don't have any reliable reproducer, right ?
<Saviq> popey, didrocks, nope, only thing I saw is sometimes it won't wake up on first power press, but lock screen's always there
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100, mhr3: just as a fyi, compiz/unity migration is going to take some extra hours, they stopped the ppc64el builders to change configs, it's going to need to build there before migrating (which means waiting for builders to be back, then build compiz, they building unity once it's published)
<didrocks> thanks for keeping us posted seb128
<seb128> yw!
<mhr3> sigh, hate when things take so long
<mhr3> but yea, thx for update
<seb128> you got unlucky, they are reboostrapping that new arch, which is a one time thing
<popey> didrocks: Saviq seems wedged in some kind of phone call mode. The "near my ear sensor" is active, if I wave my hand over the phone it blanks the screen.
<Saviq> popey, sounds like ofono / powerd got stuck indeed
<didrocks> yeah, can be powerd, will need a good and detailed bug report I guess
<sil2100> seb128: thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, maguro looks okayish
<didrocks> ogra_: excellent, let's promote then!
<sil2100> \o/
<popey> Saviq: didrocks initctl is spinning 100%
<popey> and my phone will die as a result, battery level 1%
<popey> which app should I file a bug against while I can
<ogra_> === Image 188 Promoted ===
<ogra_> popey, upstart-app-launch i guess
<didrocks> popey: hum, noy sure filing a bug will give us more infos. It's a one time thing again?
<didrocks> upstart-app-launch changed a lot recently
<didrocks> maybe thostr_ can help you with that ^
<popey> didrocks: no, it's not the first time this has happened
<didrocks> so you can't even bisect the image :/
<popey> root       598 16.2  4.5  88792 86892 ?        R    Feb15 431:02 initctl emit boot-hooks WHEN=new-version OLD_BUILD=176 NEW_BUILD=181
<popey> thats what's eating the cpu
<Saviq> no idea what triggers that :/
<Saviq> sounds like upgrade mechanism
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> popey: can you try flashing an older image like 181, and see if we get that event again? (if it's an upgrade?)
<popey> that _is_ 181
<popey>   PID USER      PR  NI    VIRT    RES    SHR S  %CPU %MEM     TIME+ COMMAND
<popey>  1981 phablet   20   0  679256 665744   1160 S   0.3 34.7  33:23.17 init
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948119/
<ogra_> popey, i think mhall opened a bug for that quite a while ago ...
<ogra_> havent seen it in a long time
<popey> thanks.
<popey> I'm guessing many people here don't see it because they're always rebooting their phones. these things come out for me during the weekend when it's left on
<ogra_> mine runs all the time
<ogra_> popey, do you notice weird battery behavior when the battery is low (around and below 20%) ?
<ogra_> mine gets very jumpy ... hops around between 12 and 20 then, with the indicator going red when it drops to 12
<popey> not noticed
<popey> my dmesg is spammed with battery notifications though - filed that bug
<popey> bug 1280124
<ubot5> bug 1280124 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "kernel log getting spammed every 10s with battery notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280124
<ogra_> popey, duplicate of bug 1270248
<ubot5> bug 1270248 in logrotate (Ubuntu) "/var/log fills up disk space on phone" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270248
<popey> i think ofono getting wedged might be related to me running out of phone credit and trying to make a call
<popey> damnit, phone died before I could get bug data out of it.
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm afraid the spreadsheet problems are starting to appear again
<popey> bug 1281082
<ubot5> bug 1281082 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Empty sidestage pops out when not wanted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281082
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> thostr_: I'll try assigning you a silo now, but it's all very risky as the spreadsheet is b0rken again and I'm doing it manually
<thostr_> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, silo assigned
<sil2100> thostr_: be advised that google might say 'f**k it' and simply revert my changes now, so just give me a sign if by any chance your landing assignment gets erased
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems some parts work correctly and some don't - the Oops error pops up again and assigning silos doesn't work - it generates the UID but doesn't do the assignment in metadata
<sil2100> didrocks: I was doing it manually
<sil2100> didrocks: the rest seems to work though
<sil2100> (like the syncstatus bits)
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure what to say but "ggg" :/
<didrocks> I guess the unassignement won't work
<thostr_> anybody has a clue what "jettisoned without merging" means?
<thostr_> ci sheet line 32
<didrocks> not sure as well
<boiko> hi guys, one question: I had one MR in the spreadsheet that had a conflict, and it now got updated, do I need to do anything, or will the silo build be triggered automatically again?
<didrocks> boiko: you  pushed to the same MP?
<didrocks> (or rather, branch)
<boiko> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> boiko: so, you need to rerun the build job yourself to take into account
<didrocks> boiko: if you have more than one component, you can just ask to rebuild one with the build only parameter
<didrocks> tell me if there is anything unclear to you
<boiko> didrocks: nice! let me try that
<boiko> didrocks: so, I think I need to build two of the MRs from the branch, what separator should I use? spaces?
<didrocks> boiko: it's not per MP, it's per component
<didrocks> boiko: so, for instance, if you set "dialer-app messaging-app
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> it will rebuild all MPs for dialer-app and messaging-app
<didrocks> that are part of the list
<boiko> didrocks: ah yes, sorry, I didn't write it correctly, that's what I need, rebuild telephony-service and messaging-app, thanks
<didrocks> (and not, let's say indicator-session if it was in the same request)
<didrocks> ok, so just put telephony-service messaging-app"
<didrocks> boiko: space to separate those :)
<boiko> didrocks: yep, thanks
<boiko> didrocks: "boiko is missing the Job/Build permission"
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> I thought I added you to the team
<didrocks> boiko: when you logged in, have you checked the ci-train-users" checkbox in launchpad sso?
<didrocks> (you need to do that the first time)
<boiko> didrocks: hmm, I didn't have that option there
<didrocks> ah, yeah, I didn't add you, one sec
<didrocks> boiko: you should see the option now
<sil2100> didrocks: after lunch, around 15 of our time, I'll have to drive with my rat to the vet - depending on the diagnosis it might take more or less time
<didrocks> boiko: btw, please come to the bootcamp now :)
<didrocks> sil2100: oki, you should you will be back before the meeting,
<boiko> didrocks: it's tomorrow, right?
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm sure I will, unless they decide to operate her like NOW ;) Which is highly improbable
<didrocks> sil2100: oki, ttyl!
<boiko> didrocks: now it works, thanks
<didrocks> boiko: yw ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, can we add 2 pkgs to the seed?
<mhr3> sil2100, those being unity-scope-mediascanner2 and unity-scope-scopes
<bregma> didrocks, once my ci-train stuff has landed completely does the line in the spreadsheet disappear automagically?
<didrocks> bregma: it will become "landed" once you merge and clean
<didrocks> (if sil2100 hasn't done it)
<didrocks> it's up to you to do it, as you will see in tomorrow's bootcamp
<bregma> didrocks, everything's merged and the silo has been cleaned and repurposed but the line in Pending is still there,  perhaps there was a burp somewhere
<didrocks> bregma: ah, we keep them for some days
<didrocks> bregma: so that you can see it was landed
<didrocks> then, it's moved to the archive one
<bregma> so I can just start adding new landings then?
<sergiusens> didrocks, hey; going to need some hand holding for landing 33 (as it requires a seed change); when can we get that done
<didrocks> bregma: see #ubuntu-desktop, there is one landing we need for one MP that was incorrect (missing -0ubuntu4), we are going to quickly land that
<didrocks> sergiusens: we need to have "ready" set to yes first
<didrocks> sergiusens: do you know why ubuntu-settings doesn't have MP? I would prefer we use a branch
<didrocks> (of course, not for ubuntu-touch metapackage)
<sergiusens> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/ubuntu/trusty/ubuntu-settings/touch-settings-click/+merge/206530
<didrocks> sergiusens: it's not a branch as the others
<didrocks> sergiusens: the bot has no access to it
<sergiusens> didrocks, that situation is very ugly, we will most likely need to change it as the version won't be that; but until I get a lock on camera && gallery, I won't know what version it will be
<sergiusens> didrocks, where does system settings live, I'll move the mr to there; just noticingit's against an ubuntu branch
<sergiusens> *noticing
<didrocks> sergiusens: I don't know, if there is no lp:ubuntu-settings, I would prefer we setup one
<didrocks> that can bzr bd and build the package
<sergiusens> ogra_, do you know if we have one?
<sergiusens> didrocks, there is no lp:ubuntu-settings at least
 * ogra_ reads backlog
<ogra_> sergiusens, ask seb128 or Laney
<sergiusens> forward ^
<seb128> bregma, didrocks: I need https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/restore-gsd-override/+merge/206714 to land, fine if the landing includes other fixes
<seb128> sergiusens, ogra_: what?
<ogra_> seb128, the branch for touch-settings
<sergiusens> seb128, do we have a regular lp branch for lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-settings
<mhr3> sil2100, #40 rdy to publish
<mhr3> or didrocks ^
<sergiusens> seb128, as didrocks wants it under citrain
<seb128> sergiusens, ogra_: hum, 'application://com.ubuntu.camera_camera_2.9.1.223.desktop' ... is that version? please tell me we are not going to need to update the key every time the click is updated?
<ogra_> seb128, i think we do
<seb128> no way
<sergiusens> seb128, that seems to be, unity can't do matching yet
<ogra_> well, upstart-app-launch does it for you
<seb128> that's crazyness
<ogra_> that logic needs to be moved into unity too i think
<didrocks> mhr3: doesn't seem to be ready, see the comment
<sergiusens> seb128, talk to ted or ken about it
<ogra_> seb128, complain to ted
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha, didrocks published the qtubuntu one already
<mhr3> seb128, does the comment in 003 still apply?
<rsalveti> right before
<bregma> seb128, didrocks I have 3 other small MPs for unity I want to land, shall I set one up?
<seb128> mhr3, no
<sergiusens> rsalveti, that means the sheet is outdated... didrocks can you check landing 007?
<mhr3> didrocks, ^
<seb128> bregma, yes please, as long as you include https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/restore-gsd-override/+merge/206715 and that we get that assigned soon
<bregma> ASAP
<seb128> bregma, current landing made g-s-d not run in trusty
<didrocks> sergiusens: is it outdated? not for me
<seb128> e.g no theme, no appmenu, no multimedia key
<seb128> bregma, it makes me wonder how you guys tested the landing btw...
<didrocks> bregma: seb128: just decide between you too what you want to include, but it needs to be quickly released, so don't take risks
<sergiusens> didrocks, it says packages built and rsalveti tells me you already published... going to manually refresh sheet
<seb128> didrocks, +1, thanks
<didrocks> sergiusens: it says migrating as expected to me
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, just refresh manually; wasn't getting the update
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, publishing
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, google backend is really flaky since last week
<seb128> sergiusens, ogra_: ubuntu-settings is on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+junk/ubuntu-settings atm, we should move that to a proper project indeed
<mhr3> didrocks, ty
<didrocks> mhr3: done
<seb128> sergiusens, ogra_: I'm going to talk to ted/ken about the versionning
<ogra_> seb128, i think you also need to involve jamie ... iirc there are security reqs as well wrt keeping the versiooning in the names
<bregma> didrocks, I have line 44 ready
<didrocks> bregma: assigning
<ogra_> didrocks, can we let ubuntu-themes in soon ? i would like to be able to read email again :P
<bregma> sweet
<didrocks> ogra_: is there anything in ci train? I don't see it
<ogra_> (evo has black bg without the new themes package)
<didrocks> ogra_: or we'll need a lander
 * sil2100 hates that his google spreadsheet is out of sync
<ogra_> didrocks, i think seb128 has added it to the old spreadsheet
<ogra_> manual upload etc
<sil2100> ogra_: when did he add it?
<ogra_> just needs approval
<sil2100> Oh, he added it today
<sil2100> ogra_: I can do it soon
<seb128> didrocks, it has proven difficult to find somebody wanting to own that one
<ogra_> no idea ... he just told me in -desktop
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
<didrocks> seb128: well, we'll need to find someone, we'll shutdown the daily release at some point
<ogra_> luckily the font isnt black too ... so with a lot of patience i can read the dark grey on black :)
<seb128> didrocks, right, working on it, but you know how it goes with the italian mafia, not easy to convince :p
<didrocks> heh, yeah ;)
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> seb128, pasta helps !
<didrocks> seb128: you can run the build job on landing-006
<didrocks> even if you don't see it associated
 * didrocks grrr at the timeouts of the spreadsheet
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> bregma, didrocks: unity build started on http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/25/console
<didrocks> great
 * didrocks continues to try to assign manually
<didrocks> ah, good news, IS opened a request at google
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_, seb128: I'm building new packages of ubuntu-themes right now
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<ogra_> yay, thanks !
<didrocks> psivaa: do you have the link for the camera-app failing tests on public jenkins?
<mhr3> didrocks, how is the upcoming distro freeze going to affect our landings?
<didrocks> mhr3: everything that's on desktop will be impacted
<didrocks> mhr3: things are touch only are not discussed yet
 * ogra_ would assume we do the same as last release for touch ... 
<mhr3> didrocks, i meant there's a real freeze period for the archive, right? if we try to land something touch-only during that time, will it actually land?
<ogra_> general exception for all touch only stuff ... FFE for stuff in touch that touches other areas too
<didrocks> mhr3: right now, the first freeze is feature freeze one
<didrocks> nothing enforced
<didrocks> just that things that will land on the destkop shouldn't change features
<mhr3> didrocks, ah, ok, then all is cool :)
<didrocks> and the spreadsheet reverted again :/
<sil2100> THe fuuck...
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have time to try to reconcialiate?
<didrocks> like I'm sure the unity7 one is landed
<didrocks> and we miss the additional bregma's/seb128 unity7 one
<didrocks> I wonder if we don't have a client opened which is going crazy
<didrocks> I can't even get the revision history…
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: the indicator-datetime one is missing as well
<seb128> didrocks, the gdoc says "last edit 3 hours ago", that sounds wrong
<mhr3> eh, how do i get to my merge&clean link now?
<seb128> mhr3, what was your silo?
<mhr3> seb128, 3
<seb128> mhr3, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-3-merge-clean/
<didrocks> seb128: it is wrong
<mhr3> seb128, not all is migrated yet though
<mhr3> seb128, but thx :)
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> mhr3: you still have the link, just not the icon
<sil2100> didrocks: I need to jump out to that vet now, but when I'm back then will try to fix up all which I remember ;/
<didrocks> ok
 * didrocks changes the status refresh to 5 minutes to see if this changes
<didrocks> What do you think if I try to copy and paste this spreadsheet to another one?
<didrocks> send an email to everyone to use the new one instead
<didrocks> and see how it goes
<didrocks> seb128: mhr3: thostr_: thoughts? ^
<seb128> didrocks, wfm
<didrocks> maybe let's give a day for google to look at it
<didrocks> and move to that tomorrow
<mhr3> didrocks, fine with me
<psivaa> didrocks: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/45/ has camera app failures. with image 184
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks a lot!
 * didrocks goes for a run
<ogra_> didrocks, on my way to the bootcamp but will be a min late or two
<ogra_> ah, bah
<ogra_> totally mixed up the days
<sil2100> ;
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 tries fixing the spreadsheet contents
<sil2100> I feel it will be pointless, since google will revert anyway
<sil2100> Damn, it's all so broken
<asac> cyphermox_: will you be around for CITrain support today?
<didrocks> asac: robru will probably be late FYI, so cyphermox_ is our only hope
<cyphermox_> asac: you mean the usual meeting in 30?
<asac> yeah
<cyphermox_> yes
<cyphermox_> 20 minutes actually I guess
<didrocks> shower + 10 minutes for me :)
<asac> cyphermox_: thanks! you are THE man tonight
<asac> thostr_ will need you later
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I restored what I could from the backend to the spreadsheet
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks dude
<didrocks> we should do a walkthrough with cyphermox_ as well
<didrocks> if this happens again
<sil2100> didrocks: I still get the Oops'es though ;/
<didrocks> "last edit was 5 hours ago"
<didrocks> it's so so so wrong
<didrocks> asac: we'll really need some google support…
<asac> didrocks: you wont get that
<sil2100> Then yeah, it will be reverted again I guess, just a matter of time
<asac> didrocks: even the most influential person wont be able to get you more than filing a ticket
<sil2100> I think we'll have to find another backend :<
<asac> didrocks: check with #is etc. ... they can file you a ticket
<cyphermox_> didrocks: bugs...
<didrocks> asac: they did that (after 3 days)
<didrocks> asac: I thought we got some contract support as being a customer
<asac> didrocks: google apps is a mass user product
<asac> didrocks: your tickets might get looked at at some point
<asac> thats afaik the only support you get
<didrocks> asac: ok, I thought we got more support contract by buying google apps product license for company
<asac> didrocks: https://support.google.com/a/answer/1047213?hl=en
<didrocks> was so optimistic for once :)
<didrocks> ok, it's like opening a bug then
<asac> didrocks: yeah sorry. i really have never heard about anyone ever getting "real" support
<asac> there is a phone number, but they wil just open a ticket for yo
<didrocks> yeah, seeing that
<asac> didrocks: so maybe think bout how to write the ticket so that you as a dev would look at it
<asac> :)
<asac> but thats the only way you can probably influence it
<asac> call out REGRESSION :)
<asac> in bold letters
<asac> in subject
<asac> and name a regression window
<didrocks> asac: IS already opened it earlier today
<didrocks> so I guess too late
<asac> right
<asac> didrocks: guess we could file duplicates :)
<asac> doubt google cares
<asac> just make it unobvious
<didrocks> asac: do we have a special account to open a case?
<popey> rewrite it in go
<didrocks> popey: tsssssssss :)
<popey> :D
<asac> didrocks: check with the guy who opened the ticket i would think
<popey> I love triggering your "tsssssssss"
<asac> who was that
<asac> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> asac: I'll do that, finishing prepping the meeting
<didrocks> popey: I'm expecting you are giving such argument at next Linux Unplugged :)
<popey> hah
<bregma> sil2100, is it OK to re-add stuff to ci-train that disappeared this morning in the kerfuffle (I had a compiz landing disappear before being allocated)
<sil2100> bregma: yes, we're sadly still cursed by spreadsheet problems and entries get reverted ;/
<popey> ☻  didrocks
<sil2100> robru: I'll try publishing silo 004 if anything
<sil2100> robru: ok?
<robru> sil2100, sure...
<elopio> ping cihelp, have any of you seen this error in other apps? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1332/artifact/ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_stopwatch.TestStopwatch.test_create_lap.ogv
<elopio> qmlscene doesn't seem to be properly loading the qml.
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, it seems to have finished
<sil2100> didrocks: now it's waiting for stuff to build
<vila> elopio: that rings no bells sorry, US guys are on holiday, try again tomorrow ? But I don't think they look at a lot of videos either
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, all .project files are here
<didrocks> sil2100: oh no sorry
<didrocks> sil2100: only 2
<didrocks> dbus-test-runner.project
<didrocks> libdbusmenu.project
<thomi> fginther: if you have a moment - how often are the medium test runner machines (or VMs or whatever) dist-upgraded?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, I know why it's looking at the others, because they are on the ppa
<didrocks> hum no
<didrocks> that doesn't make any sense :/
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, found the bug
<sil2100> wtf
<sil2100> Oh?
<didrocks> ./indicator-network/unity-greeter-session-broadcast.project
<didrocks> ./indicator-network/libdbusmenu-qt.project
<didrocks> ./indicator-network/url-dispatcher.project
<didrocks> I guess when there is no packaging diff, I don't come back to root
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's kill the build and cook a quick fix
<sil2100> hah! In the wrong directory!
<sil2100> didrocks: good catch ;)
<sil2100> Cancelling
<didrocks> sil2100: pushed, mind deploying in production? and rerun :)
<sil2100> Sure ;)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> you rerun the build job?
<didrocks> ah no :)
<didrocks> it's landing-001 :p
<didrocks> ignore me
<sil2100> didrocks: re-runing the build job now ;p
<mandel> didrocks, sil2100 do you have any feedback about udm?
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, it works now
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> mandel: you mean, new bugs are anything?
<didrocks> or*
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll let you handle that one and get that published?
<mandel> didrocks, as in, did we add it to the new img? (188)
<mandel> didrocks, the branches we talked about last friday (maybe it was with sil2100 and not you)
<sil2100> didrocks: sure ;)
<didrocks> mandel: is it merged in your trunk?
<sil2100> mandel: I guess all landed from Friday that was tested, and it seems to be in the image since the weekend already
<sil2100> No noticible regressions ;)
<didrocks> 239. By PS Jenkins bot on 2014-02-14
<didrocks> Releasing 0.3+14.04.20140214.1-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> mandel: it's in your trunk, so it's in ubuntu :)
<didrocks> as easy! :)
<mandel> didrocks, sil2100 superb, so know we have the following => lp:~ps-jenkins/ubuntu-download-manager/trusty-proposed
<didrocks> (also, you have the email I sent few minutes ago)
<mandel> didrocks, sil2100 any idea of that branch?
<didrocks> mandel: it's a transit branch
<didrocks> while it's published, but not yet in the release pocket
<didrocks> you can ignore it, it will push it everytime to there
<mandel> didrocks, I was asking 'cause I saw the email and I was wondering about that branch
<mandel> didrocks, ah, ok, so I can tell my brain no to read that, awesome
<didrocks> mandel: exactly ;)
<didrocks> if that annoys you, I can delete it once it's merged on the release pocket
<mandel> didrocks, other question, know when we approve a branch they do not get merged to trunk and we have to do the ci train is that correct?
<didrocks> mandel: exactly
<mandel> didrocks, I want to make sure that we do not approve anything without doing it correctly
<mandel> didrocks, awesome, no need to delete it, I was just curious :)
<didrocks> mandel: no, everything's good :) ralsina will be bootstrapped tomorrow on the whole process for your team
<didrocks> that should help spreading the info on how that works
<didrocks> (we just did it in advance for you last week, before you are bootstrapped)
<mandel> didrocks, ok, sounds great, I wanted to really understand the process
<didrocks> yeah, I prefer people trying to understand that acking without getting a clue, that always helps :)
<dobey> fginther: for https://bugs.launchpad.net/tarmac/+bug/1253770 is just printing the MP URL to STDOUT what you want?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1253770 in Tarmac "No way to get list of merge proposals" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> ogra_: hi! I need two packaging ACKs before going EOD ;) You around?
<sil2100> cyphermox_: ^ maybe you? :)
<cyphermox_> sure
<ogra_> ah, thanks
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> cyphermox_, ogra_: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libdbusmenu-qt_0.9.2+14.04.20140217.1-0ubuntu1.diff and http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libdbusmenu-qt_0.9.2+14.04.20140217.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox_> sil2100: isn't that just one?
<sil2100> Argh
<sil2100> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_url-dispatcher_0.1+14.04.20140217.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> cyphermox_: sorry about that, didn't copy what I wanted ;)
<cyphermox_> sil2100: libdbusmenu-qt is ok
<cyphermox_> sil2100: go for url-dispatcher
<sil2100> cyphermox_: thanks!
<robru> sweet, internet is officially connected at my new place ;-)
<cyphermox_> nice robru
<robru> cyphermox_, I'm going to assign silos for 45 and 46
<cyphermox_> alright!
<robru> thostr_, ping
<thostr_> robru: pong
<robru> thostr_, landing 45 got silo 3. landing 46 failed to get a silo due to conflicts with silo 5...
<robru> silo 5 has a big error, trying to figure out whats gone wrong there...
<thostr_> robru: landing 46???
<robru> yeah, libdbusmenu-qt appears in both landings. silo 5 needs to get merged & cleaned before landing 46 can be assigned a new silo, but there's some problem.
<thostr_> robru: could you check line 42 in the sheet? sheet says nothing but this should have landed by now???
<thostr_> robru: line 42 was in silo 4
<robru> thostr_, ok checking...
<robru> thostr_, looks like that's taken care of. the spreadsheet is in an inconsistent state, but silo 4 has been freed, and I see there's an upload of unity-scope-click from an hour ago
<thostr_> robru: perfect. could you quickly reconfig silo 3
<robru> thostr_, why, did you change the MPs?
<thostr_> because one we figure had a conflict
<robru> thostr_, ok
<thostr_> robru: was that ok meaning configured or you'll configure?
<robru> thostr_, heh. meant "i'll configure" at the time, but it's done now.
<thostr_> robru: ok :)
<robru> cyphermox_, do you have any idea what's going on in silo 5?
<thostr_> robru: cyphermox_: i guess I figured the problem with silo5
<thostr_> we did a null merge to get network indicator into ci
<robru> thostr_, null merges should be find
<robru> fine
<thostr_> ah, ok
<thostr_> never mind then
<robru> thostr_, i'm just checking the archive... looks like *some* of the projects from silo5 are in -proposed as of 20 minutes ago, but not all of them.
<bregma> robru, could I get a silo assigned for line 48?
<robru> bregma, sure
<robru> bregma, silo 4 is yours
<bregma> sweet, thanks
<robru> i'm stepping out for lunch but feel free to ping me with landing requests and i'll get to them later
<robru> back
<bregma> robru, until I earn my big-boy pants could you please press the build button for me in silo 4?
<robru> bregma, oh sure. have you heard yet when they're training you?
<bregma> tomorrow
<robru> sweet
<bregma> evidently it involves paddles to the britches, I look forward to it
<robru> bregma, heh. ok it's building
<bregma> thanks
<bregma> with FF in a couple days we're going to be landing a lot of stuff
<robru> bregma, text conflict in debian/changelog.
<robru> bregma, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/25/console
<bregma> urgh
<bregma> ah, OK, we landed other stuff today, he's going to have to merge trunk
<bregma> lesson learned
<bregma> robru, the MP has been updated to fix the conflicts, could be so kind as to restart silo 4 build for me?
<robru> sure
<robru> bregma, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/26/console if you enjoy watching paint dry
<balloons> ping cihelp
<balloons> bah, timezones suck
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-18
<retoaded> balloons, I may or may not be able to help you
<retoaded> depending upon the nature of your query
<retoaded> and timezones don't suck as long as you are in the right one
<balloons> retoaded: :-) I appreciate the offer. I'm concerned about what's happening with the clock app runs
<retoaded> balloons, ahhhh, not really my area but I can take a peek (as long as it's note code related).
<balloons> retoaded: yea, I think this might be something to ask tomorrow
<retoaded> balloons, ack
<balloons> retoaded: if you can confirm the runners look fine, I think that's enough.
<retoaded> balloons, where are the runners located?
<balloons> retoaded: http://91.189.93.70:8080/computer/
<balloons> they look fine and run for the other core apps.. sadly it's not a quick fix I thought it was anymore
<balloons> retoaded: oO http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/mediumtests-trusty-slave-reboot/
<balloons> thatt's cool, so you have a reboot job :-0
<retoaded> balloons, ok, I don't think I have much access to that one. I need to fix that one of these days
<balloons> or perhaps it's not what i think it is.. regardless. ty
<balloons> no worries. ttyl
<retoaded> ack
<thostr_> good morning
<thostr_> could anybody publish silo 3?
<sil2100> thostr_: hi
<thostr_> sil2100: hi, in hangout right now...
<sil2100> thostr_: so, regarding indicator-network - robru confused everything up ;/
<sil2100> thostr_: there was no indicator-network landing because there were no changes to release
<sil2100> thostr_: so I'm not sure what he was trying to rebuild and release ;/
<thostr_> sil2100: mhhh, ok. so what needs to be done now?
<sil2100> Nothing, I published everything that was needed yesterday
<sil2100> Not sure what robru wanted to accomplish?
<didrocks> and robru used overrides as well :/
<didrocks> so, everything is screwed, we don't have the metadata that we use (the branch is still in trusty-proposed, but well…)
<sil2100> Ok, now this is confusing - so in the end what did he do? Did he just re-build the silo, or tried to re-publish it?
<didrocks> not sure what he tried to do…
<didrocks> sil2100: just look at job history
<didrocks> he tried to republish
<sil2100> I see 'ignore missing' he set
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> not sure what he tried to do at all…
<didrocks> thostr_: the packages were migrating, did anything happen/did you ask him to do anything?
<didrocks> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-2-publish/18/console was pretty clear that it was already published :/
<didrocks> at least, the publication published nothing
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, but there was still a strange error message in the ci sheet
<thostr_> didrocks: now, I'm really lost there
<didrocks> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-005-3-merge-clean/11/console
<didrocks> thostr_: that was your error ^
<didrocks> thostr_: which is legit, it's telling you indicator-network was not built at all, and you set it in the configuration
<didrocks> thostr_: if you look at the build job, it told you why it didn't build it:
<thostr_> waht I got yesterday was something like v
<thostr_> "jettisoned without merging"
<didrocks> 2014-02-17 18:02:46,091 INFO === Trying to prepare indicator-network ===
<didrocks> …
<didrocks> 2014-02-17 18:03:08,820 INFO No new useful revision published compared to dest, no need to upload this component
<didrocks> thostr_: that was someone putting that in the comment
<thostr_> ah
<didrocks> thostr_: not in the status field AFAIK
<didrocks> so you proposed indicator-network, which introduce no change
<sil2100> I guess robru forgot or didn't know about this corner-case
<didrocks> sil2100: and didn't try to understand :/
<thostr_> so, should I now just rebuild and before remove the network=iindicator MP?
<didrocks> thostr_: no, there is some way to ignore that
<didrocks> so, what you should have done
<didrocks> is
<sil2100> Yeah... since why did he publish the second time when he could have already noticed that the silo doesn't have indicator-network for the second time
<didrocks> telling "ok, I know some projects are missing, that's on purpose"
<didrocks> IGNORE_MISSINGPROJECTS
<didrocks> Ignore if some projects that are going to be merged back were not published. No merge will then be processed for those
<didrocks> thostr_: this is the flag for that case ^
<thostr_> that's when building the project
<thostr_> but what do I do now?
<didrocks> thostr_: that was when merging
<didrocks> now, robru removed the whole state
<didrocks> the only way is to free the silo
<didrocks> set landed manually
<didrocks> and bzr pull lp:~ps-jenkins/<component>/trusty-proposed && bzr push <trunk>
<didrocks> for every component that were released
<thostr_> am I supposed to do that now?
<didrocks> thostr_: yeah
<didrocks> well "now" == when you have time to reconciliate the trunk
<didrocks> we are going to free the silo for you meanwhile
 * didrocks runs merge and clean with ONLY_FREE_SILO
<didrocks> and set "Landed" to the spreadsheet
<didrocks> sil2100: does this make sense to you? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, right... since normal merge and clean would miss one revision?
<sil2100> I mean, release
<sil2100> Ok, right
<sil2100> didrocks: let's do it
<didrocks> sil2100: well, he destroyed the whole bzr branches
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks: should I do the pulling and pushing?
<didrocks> sil2100: you can, please keep thostr_ in touch
<didrocks> sil2100: look at your publish job
<didrocks> you have the url to the branches
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> thostr_: I'll do some bzr push magic on your projects now
<thostr_> sil2100: great, thanks!!!
<didrocks> thostr_: all the confusion (and people using overrides without knowing…) was due to indicator-network added to the list without having anything to flush. Can you check this doesn't reproduce please?
<didrocks> this is the second time from your team btw
<didrocks> the system tries to only rebuild if it's needed (which is available through an option as well)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll be in the meeting in like 1-2 minutes
<didrocks> ogra_: around?
<sil2100> ogra_: meetonng
<ogra_> oops
<didrocks> thostr_: we have a unity-scope-loader crash (not reliably though): http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/54/artifact/clientlogs/camera_app/_usr_bin_unity-scope-loader.32011.crash/*view*/
<didrocks> do you mind having a look at that as we landed a new version?
<ogra_> thostr_, the list of changes is at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140217.1.changes
<thostr_> ogra_: looking
<thostr_> didrocks: the crash report is useless... we haven't changed that code in ages, all recent scopes changes are only applying to new scopes framework
<thostr_> and the new scopes don't utilize that unity-scope-loader any more
<didrocks> thostr_: ok, so let it die in limbos
<thostr_> didrocks: yes
<ogra_> thostr_, if it is not used, what keeps it in the image then ?
<ogra_> (it is not seeded)
<thostr_> ogra_: it's still used today
<ogra_> ah, k
<thostr_> but will go away when we switch to new scopes (probably next week)
<ogra_> right, understood
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, maguro doesnt look good
<ogra_> unity hangs hard for me, some click apps seem not installable
<sil2100> WTH
<sil2100> hm
 * ogra_ reboots 
<didrocks> reboots always fix everything :)
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt seem to hang anymore
<didrocks> ogra_: see, fixed!
<didrocks> ship it :)
 * didrocks wonders where the icon theme is set…
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> the camera on maguro always flickered ...
<ogra_> but now it is like a strobe
<ogra_> completely unusable
<didrocks> asac: maybe we should let people using maguro on the previous image and move on and promote the new one. What was the deprecation plan for this? ^
<ogra_> nah, we shouldnt do that
<ogra_> are we in a hurry ?
<didrocks> you prefer to ship it with a broken camera?
<ogra_> else i would propose to wait for QA to get up
<asac> question is if anyone will look at the camera issue
 * asac doubts it
<asac> i dont htink we should promote more "broken" stuff
<didrocks> based on the feedback we had with the other issues, I doubt we'll have support
<asac> to maguro
<asac> rather turn that channel off
<didrocks> asac: +1
<asac> but would prefer to do that when moving mover
<asac> over'
<ogra_> asac, that will happen anyway as soon as we switch
<asac> lets see where we stand today wrt 4.4 switch
<ogra_> which is due this week
<didrocks> asac: well, so we can't promote anymore image until we switch with 4.4?
<asac> ogra_: right, but do we accept that we dont promote until 4.4?
<asac> thats not clear to me yet
<didrocks> asac: can you clarify that out with the management?
<asac> didrocks: lets wait for the south americans to come on
<ogra_> asac, well, i only did phone/sms smoketests the last days ... i dont even know if we didnt promote with a broken cam already
<asac> didrocks: management will not take that decision from me :)
<asac> ogra_: plz check
<asac> ogra_: dont complain about non-regressions :)
<asac> that causes confusions
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> then i cant do any other work
<sil2100> So, no promotion today :'( ?
<asac> anyone else tested maguro?
<asac> dogfooded?
<didrocks> asac: nobody else has a maguro around
<ogra_> sil2100, i would prefer to get some input from QA
<asac> davmor2: :)
<didrocks> asac: he's in the US timezone this week
<ogra_> which doesnt mean no promotion :)
<asac> do you know if old maguro images had camera broken
<ogra_> asac, right, once oakland gets up
<asac> which is like ... 10h from now :)
<ogra_> 5 i think
<ogra_> well ... in ~5 they should be available
<asac> didrocks: what issues do plague us currently on maguro?
<asac> do you know?
<ogra_> i dont see why we are in a hurry with promoting
<didrocks> asac: the only one I know, apart from tests being broken is what ogra_ told, the camera
<ogra_> asac, i had a hard hang when testing ... but that didnt come back afetr a reboot
<asac> psivaa: any idea why the demo dashboard shows "syncing" http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom_demo/mako/31:20140218:20140115.1/6657/
<psivaa> asac: looking
<ogra_> asac, and the camera is definitely bad ... but its over a week ago i tried it the last time
<asac> ogra_: so you feel the camera was super stable a week ago?
<ogra_> no
<asac> or was it always buggy on maguro?
<ogra_> it was always flickering
<asac> and surely you sometimes ended up in a bogus state from time to time, right?
<ogra_> but in a state that you could still use it and actually see the pic
<ogra_> today it is like a strobe ... you cant really see the pci (it takes photos still though)
<ogra_> *pic
<asac> hmm
<asac> that phenomenon i had 3 month ago
<asac> when i was using maguro
<ogra_> i havent had hard hangs in quite a while, but yes, indeed i had some over the last year
<asac> sounds like its not a regression
<asac> ogra_: cant you downgrade and just use camera all over the house for 10 minutes?
<asac> :)
<asac> you could show me pics of your livingroom, cats, etc. :)
<asac> lol
<ogra_> well, it regressed as in it flickers so badly that it makes the app unusable
<asac> ogra_: that could be MIR induced
<ogra_> wheres it flickered before but you could still use it
<asac> ogra_: ok, try comparing to last promotion
<ogra_> *whereas
<asac> thats all that matters :)
<asac> guess no need to hurry as we are unlikely to take steps to address/fix this issue. just support decision what to do with maguro going foward
 * ogra_ puts the bootspeed work aside and installs a new image
<asac> yeah sorry :)
<ogra_> no worries
<psivaa> asac: this appears to be a bug in the dashboard sync script. the results are in 'syncing' state right from the custom_demo builds.
<asac> psivaa: kk. please file ticket or whatever to have someone look i guess
<asac> as long as results are correct
<asac> then its not that important
<asac> but still buggy :)
<psivaa> asac: yea, filing a bug for it.
<psivaa> probably the reason why it's showing 0% on the KPI page
<asac> right
<asac> thats how i found it :)
<asac> wondered whats going on
<asac> but then saw "synching"
<asac> is mirv on vac?
 * asac thinks so
<sil2100> asac: yes, he'll be back next week
<sil2100> didrocks: can I assign a silo for unity8 now anyway? I guess it won't affect maguro's camera-app I think? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<ogra_> asac, didrocks, so on 188 there is the same fast flicker when i cover the lens or do fast movement, but it isnt there if i hold the camera still and focus on something ... in the latest proposed image it was there all the time
<ogra_> oh, and it seems to be completely gone when i lock/unlock the screen with the camera running in 188
 * ogra_ upgrades to proposed again to make sure
<didrocks> let's see :)
<sil2100> geh
<thostr_> could anybody reconfigure silo3?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> thostr_: done
<didrocks> ok, going for a run, see you later guys
<ogra_> asac, didrocks, so the flickering is worse on the new image, but the trick with lock/unlock (that i hadnt discovered before) makes it a bit better at least
<didrocks> ogra_: can you ask that in your meeting with rsalveti?
<ogra_> sure
<didrocks> to know if he has time to have a look
<didrocks> that will help to decide I guess
<ogra_> he knows about the flickering in general
<ogra_> its an issue on the android side
<didrocks> ogra_: just to confirm, it's possible to promote images per device, right?
<ogra_> yes, ugly but possible
<didrocks> why ugly, you have to put an hack for that?
<didrocks> (IIRC, you have a for … in loop)
<ogra_> no, it is just ugly to have one device released with known bugs that got fixed in other images on other devices
<ogra_> we usually dont do that
<ogra_> technically it isnt ugly ...
<ogra_> but it breaks an established philosophy
<ogra_> but given that the device will fully vanish from the channel by end of the week and not be installable at all anymore then i'm not even sure we should bother
<didrocks> yeah, that's why I think it's acceptable (due to the vanishing)
<ogra_> (with holding it back)
<didrocks> but let's see what rsalveti is able to tell (I'm sure he's more focused on mwc and 4.4)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and we shouldnt distract him to much ... to get that done
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> but let's get a confirmation first
<ogra_> popey, on your flo, could you check the last three lines of ~/.bashrc ?
<popey> export GRID_UNIT_PX=20
<ogra_> i wonder if something went wrong with the patch that forces landscape ... and thus you get wrong default values for the resolution
<popey> export QTWEBKIT_DPR=2.5
<popey> export NATIVE_ORIENTATION=portrait
<popey> oh nope
<popey> thats manta
 * popey untangles usb cables
<ogra_> hmm, the first one should be 21 i think
 * ogra_ chacks the code
<popey> fi
<popey> export GRID_UNIT_PX=21
<popey> export QTWEBKIT_DPR=2.5
<popey> ^^ thats flo ogra_
<ogra_> ah, then it is right
<ogra_> you shouldnt get these giant icons with a value of 21 though
<ogra_> hmm, but you should have NATIVE_ORIENTATION=landscape in there too with the latest image
<popey> i fudged that into /etc/environment iirc
<ogra_> ah
<popey> yes, i did
<popey> i need to apt-get update this one for latest demo unity
<ogra_> it is in /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/flo.conf now
<popey> groovy
<popey> nexus 4 still dead ☹
<ogra_> btw, i think we need to re-runn all the AP tests to make sure landscape doesnt break anything
<ogra_> popey, try detaching the battery cable
<ogra_> asac, ^^^
<ogra_> (we should be re-testing in protrait on flo)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> landscape
<popey> ogra_: what? take it apart?
<ogra_> popey, yes
<ogra_> not that hard
<popey> k
<ogra_> there is only one cable ... underneath a metal brace you have to unmount first
<ogra_> and all howtos i read suggested to leave the brace off when re-assembling it since it can cause unwanted grounding somewhere
<ogra_> i havent had any issues with mine since
<popey> ogra_: back off, unplugged, replugged battery, back still off, plugged in usb, flashing red light \o/
<popey> (that's good right?)
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> yep, it is
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> leave it charging
<popey> k
<ogra_> it should come out of that state on its own
<ogra_> if it doesnt, 5min button press should help
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<asac> ogra_: yeah, however, we have never done that before, so would be good for now to check whats up with the APs
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> gah
<ogra_> so why did my flo come up in portrait now
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# tail -3 /home/phablet/.bashrc
<ogra_> export GRID_UNIT_PX=21
<ogra_> export QTWEBKIT_DPR=2.5
<ogra_> export NATIVE_ORIENTATION=landscape
<ogra_> hmpf
<asac> ogra_: maybe root session needs that env?
<ogra_> or we need something from the PPA
<ogra_> i just used the daily tarball
<ogra_> under the assumption it would work though
<asac> ogra_: most likely you need ppa then. yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> though people said just the env hack was needed in ppa
<asac> *shrug*
<ogra_> in PPA ... thats the point :)
 * ogra_ cares for the images we will push to endusers ... there are enough people looking at the others :) 
<pmcgowan> ogra_, seems those vars should be set system wide in /etc/environment or somewhere
<ogra_> they are exported by the session manager on session startup
<ogra_> the bashrc entries are just for AP
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I see
<ogra_> its just the easy place to check which values they have after a fresh install
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm shocked that the spreadsheet still works ok! Maybe your yesterday's optimization helped?
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure, maybe that 5 writing in different cells in a short period of time confuses them
<didrocks> sil2100: as it seems to start when we have multiple silos
<didrocks> ogra_: while I was running, I was thinking about this: can you open a bug with the camera issue and workaround? If we go on and we promote without maguro, we can still reference and open for contribution
<ogra_> i would really like to promote all or not promote all instead of doing poecemeal
<ogra_> *piecemeal
<mardy> didrocks: hi! In Online Accounts, we have a few merge proposals which have been merged into trunk, but have not landed yet. This week we started with the CI-train; so, do I add these packages to the Landing Asks document or...?
<alan_g> cjohnston: Hi, could we enable running the tests as part of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-trusty-amd64-build/ please?
<didrocks> mardy: you will be bootstrapped today, so we can flush trunk with an empty MP
<sil2100> mardy: hi!
<cjohnston> alan_g: please file a bug against ubuntu-ci-services-itself
<sil2100> mardy: right, as didrocks said ^
<didrocks> ogra_: that doesn't prevent to open a bug whatever decision we take, right? :)
<mardy> didrocks, sil2100: thanks, I will!
<alan_g> cjohnston: ack
<didrocks> mardy: yw ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, indeed
<mardy> sil2100: BTW, any news about raw 240 in the Landing Asks? (u-s-s-o-a)
<sil2100> mardy: we have dropped cu2d already and used it only for specific cases (mostly desktop-only ones), so we'll have to release this with citrain ;)
<mardy> sil2100: Ah, OK, will do
<mardy> sil2100: does this look OK? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/packaging/+merge/206952
<mardy> sil2100: I mean, the way that the MP is presented, not the code
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> mardy: hm, I'm not sure if we need to include this info in the project trunks - usually we only provide a wiki page for both the merge policy and test cases ;)
<sil2100> mardy: I guess nothing bad would happen if we did though!
<mardy> sil2100: I'm following tedg's idea of including that in trunk, and then generate the wiki page automatically
<mardy> sil2100: well, half-automatically :-)
<tedg> sil2100, The big advantage is that the tests can be reviewed the same time as the feature.
 * didrocks likes this idea
<sil2100> Indeed
<tedg> Not that I'd talk about features so close to feature freeze ;-)
<didrocks> mardy: or rather than generating in the wiki page, you can say: "please refer to <file> in trunk"
<didrocks> on that wiki page
<mardy> kenvandine: are you going to be the "lander" for OA?
<tedg> didrocks, The tool does both, it points out how to get it in the wiki page, and then includes it below.
<didrocks> ok :)
<kenvandine> mardy, i doubt it
<tedg> didrocks, I figured I had to do that to keep certain pro-wiki groups happy :-)
<didrocks> mardy: upstream is the lander, for all your team, I guess it's dbarth
<didrocks> tedg: interesting… ok :)
<mardy> kenvandine: OK; and what about the code reviews? I can ask alex-abreu, if you prefer
<dbarth> kenvandine, didrocks: hi
<alex-abreu> dbarth, an say: "please refer to <file> in trunk"
<alex-abreu> <didrocks> on that wiki page
<alex-abreu> oops
<dbarth> in the case of mardy's landing
<alex-abreu> dbarth, https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/add-inspector-option-to-html5-run/+merge/206955
<dbarth> we have a dependency noted in the ci pipeline to land signon-ui in the archive first
<dbarth> kind of stuck between 2 worlds
<dbarth> alex-abreu: sweet
<didrocks> dbarth: why stuck between 2 worlds, you will land signon-ui as well, right?
<alex-abreu> mardy, which review?
<didrocks> for me, that's part of the whole "webapps team" responsability, right?
<kenvandine> that should go in the same silo right?
<didrocks> yeah, it's a possibility
<mardy> alex-abreu: for instance, https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon/packaging/+merge/206952
<mardy> alex-abreu: but the question is also about all the future MP which I'll create :-)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think with the bootcamp, I won't be able to do the evening meeting + email, can you cover me?
<mardy> kenvandine: what is a silo? I've been hearing this word many times, but I'm not sure what that means in the CI-train context
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, sure ;) Will try that - just to make sure, we didn't promote any image today due to the maguro issues, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I guess ogra_ will have more info from rsalveti. No promotion yet. You can mention though the crash that we ignore and the work on barry's crash
<kenvandine> mardy, the ci train gives you a landing silo, which includes a PPA where all the components of the landing get published
<kenvandine> for review and testing
<alex-abreu> mardy, I could help w/ the reviews if you want
<sil2100> didrocks: right, Barry still didn't answer, seems not to be around
<sil2100> Not sure what JFDI means
<sil2100> ;)
<mardy> alex-abreu: thanks; I guess that means that you should join the ~online-accounts team
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: I got feedback from a lot of native speaker even who didn't know what a silo represents in fact
<didrocks> if I knew, I would have just called it cylon :p
<alex-abreu> mardy, will you be my manager?
<mardy> kenvandine: if that means that a failure in one of the packages means that the whole bunch is rejected, I'd rather have OA in a different silo, as OA and webapps have very few contact points
<kenvandine> yeah... silo is a good term for it though
<didrocks> kenvandine: of course it's a good one… because it exists in French! :)
<kenvandine> mardy, no... the silo should contain all the components that need to change for the landing
<mardy> kenvandine: OK, then it doesn't seem to be harmful to be in the same one :-)
<didrocks> mardy: silo != stack. stacks were stucked together forever
<didrocks> mardy: silo is dynamic, it's per landing
<kenvandine> mardy, it's just for the one landing
<didrocks> so, you can say
<didrocks> "I'm going to land a new Mir"
<didrocks> then, you get a silo with mir + unity-mir + platform-api + unity-system-compositor + xorg
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> (real use case)
<didrocks> then, you want to introduce a new sensor capability
<ogra_> rsalveti, with todays -proposed image the maguro camera turned into a strobe, the flickering got a lot worse, there are discussions if we should block promotion on it or not
<didrocks> so, you will get a silo with platform-api + qtubuntu-sensors
<didrocks> and so on
<didrocks> like, there is an incoming breakage in the theme, we'll bundle system-settings + unity8 + ubuntu-themes
<didrocks> for that landing
<mardy> didrocks: I see... so the silo could contain also packages not maintained by my team (for instance, if I want to land new versions of OA and friends-app at the same time)?
<didrocks> mardy: yeah, as long as you are a lander and nobody else is trying to land friends-app as well, you get a lock to this landing
<mardy> didrocks: cool
<didrocks> mardy: so, I mentionned components, but the silo is made of MPs actually
<didrocks> (which defines the impacted components of course)
<mardy> didrocks: when do you decide to which silo a MP goes to? Does it need to be specified at the same time when the MP is created, or can it be done later (and how)?
<didrocks> mardy: it's later, and that's exactly what the bootcamp is about
<didrocks> to explain how to do that and so on
<mardy> didrocks: ah, that Drive document
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> then, we (the landing team) we assign a silo
<didrocks> and then, you can work there
<didrocks> knowing that assign == getting a lock on those components
<didrocks> (and we assign depending on the image health as well)
<cyphermox_> didrocks: I'd assign 18
<didrocks> cyphermox_: sounds good!
<didrocks> cyphermox_: btw, no spreadsheet issue yet
<rsalveti> ogra_: the camera was always bad
<rsalveti> ogra_: might just be worse with nested
<ogra_> rsalveti, it got worse
<ogra_> it got worse over the last 4 images
<rsalveti> what changed for it to be worse?
<ogra_> its a strobe
<ogra_> flickers much more and faster
<rsalveti> the camera-app did change, but we also got unity/mir changes as well
<ogra_> i can calm it when locking/unlocking
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: can we try to disable nested easily to see?
<ogra_> the question was can we promote with that or not
<ogra_> (given maguro is hopefully gone by end of the week)
<ogra_> rsalveti, image 188 is usable ... the flicker is there but not as bad as on 190
<ogra_> it flickered like on 188 even before nested, i dont think it changed much there
<rsalveti> ogra_: landscape mode is still a ppa only thing
<ogra_> yeah, i noticed
<rsalveti> ogra_: what changed between 188 and 190?
<rsalveti> let me charge mine
<ogra_> new unity mostly
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140217.1.changes
 * ogra_ thinks http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140218.changes is irrelevant ... 
<rsalveti> ogra_: libunity?
<ogra_> yeah, probably
<ogra_> rsalveti, the question is do we want to put any effort in ...
<ogra_> just collecting opinions
<rsalveti> well, it was kind of useful before
<rsalveti> if it is indeed broken now, I believe we should still try to put some effort to get it fixed
<ogra_> it always flickered and was hard to focus with the flicker
<rsalveti> if it's flickering way more than before, it probably also means it's rendering way more
<ogra_> most likely, yes
 * rsalveti flashing 190
<cyphermox_> didrocks: I got an error saying landing-008 was lready assigned, but it looks like things worked anyway
<didrocks> cyphermox_: hum, where did you get that error, on the spreadsheet?
<cyphermox_> yup
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> cyphermox_: what did you want to assign to 008?
<sil2100> gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas ?
<cyphermox_> sil2100: yeah, line 18
<cyphermox_> it
<cyphermox_> it's done
<didrocks> sil2100: cyphermox_: seb128: please don't run it
<didrocks> I'll use it as an example
<didrocks> for the bootcamp :p
<cyphermox_> yup yup
<sil2100> cyphermox_: indeed, I see it in the backend as well
<sil2100> didrocks: ok ;)
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, you got lucky, I was about to run it, thanks
<didrocks> thanks for being the example provider :p
<seb128> yw ;-)
<Laney> seb128: weren't you going to wait for the consumer half to be ready to land it all together?
<seb128> Laney, it's blocking testing for others (or they would have to do local builds/set up a ppa)
<seb128> Laney, so I decided to just go ahead to help those guys land
<ogra_> didrocks, so davmor2 confirmed the camera app is worse for him than with the last promoted image ... lets wait for rsalveti's comments once he is done flashing
<seb128> even if we change it, there are no client yet, wouldn't be the end of the workld
<didrocks> ogra_: sure
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<Laney> seems like something which fits the silo idea properly
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: ACK
<sil2100> robru: same to you - wait with publishing/building stuff
<seb128> Laney, if the other side is ready to land yes
<seb128> Laney, but unity-control-center is not under daily landing, so it's less convenient
<alex-abreu> mardy, btw, assign me the MRs you want me to check ... otherwise I tend to forget
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, it's really bad
<rsalveti> it seems unity8 is rendering quite a lot more than before
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> obviously just in the latest iteration though
<ogra_> which landed in 189
<rsalveti> we can try to revert libunity and see
<rsalveti> but it might not be that easy to find the culprit here
<thomi_> hey fginther, I see you're working on the AP-docs-upload job?
<fginther> thomi_, yes
<fginther> thomi_, it's been a pain if you can't tell
<rsalveti> ogra_: the complicated thing is that any parallel unity8/mir rendering will cause the screen to flash
<thomi_> fginther: OK, just wanted to make sure you were aware of the failures (I'm getting emails, but that's OK)
<rsalveti> ogra_: just bring down the indicator and you'll see
<fginther> thomi_, oh, sorry about that. I'll let you know when I think I have it working again. Please ignore those until then
<thomi_> fginther: no worries!
<ogra_> rsalveti, didnt bring my maguro to the camp :/
<ogra_> rsalveti, willy try once i'm back downstairs
<rsalveti> ogra_: so something caused unity8/mir to render a bit more frames than usual
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: and that might be very hard to debug, so I don't think we should be blocked
<ogra_> which i assume makes it appear snappier
<sil2100> hmm
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: not necessarily, it shouldn't be doing any extra rendering besides the camera-app
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<rsalveti> ogra_: as it's in full screen mode
<rsalveti> maybe something Saviq can help as well
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: video playback should be as bad as camera now
<rsalveti> let me put a video to see
<ogra_> ah, i didnt test that
<ogra_> we literally only did very vague smoketesting the last few rounds
<balloons> ping doanac
<rsalveti> jezz, maguro is really slow with mir
<doanac> balloons: hey
<ogra_> like making call/sms and install a click packge and start it
<balloons> doanac: so I have some things for you to look at. The clock app is acting funny in the jenkins builder, and I was spending some time last evening trying to figure out what was up. Essentially all the tests fail because the app fails to launch
<rsalveti> ogra_: video playback gets easily stuck with mir
<Saviq> ogra_, rsalveti, we should not be rendering more, what's the issue?
<balloons> doanac: so I assumed it's clock's fault and tested trunk. That recorded the same error. So then I tried an earlier version before some changes from weeks ago I thought might be causing the delay. That also failed the same way
<ogra_> Saviq, maguro has lots of new issues with that
<rsalveti> Saviq: camera-app with latest image on maguro is flashing like crazy
<balloons> here's an example of a run: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1348/console
<rsalveti> Saviq: so was wondering if that flashing was because unity8 was still rendering in background
<balloons> doanac: it *seems* as if something underlying changed that broke things for clock
<doanac> balloons: okay. i'll take a look
<Saviq> rsalveti, not that I know of
<balloons> doanac: so essentially, I'm not sure the easiest way for you to rollback some of the dependencies for clock and re-running the app until we discover what changed that broke it.
<doanac> balloons: yeah. i'll have to poke around for a bit to have any ideas. i've opened a task for the team and am digging into it now though.
<sil2100> ogra_, rsalveti: so, any news on a promotion? Or still questioned? ;)
<sil2100> Ok, I need to drive home now
<ogra_> sil2100, the bootcamp is running long, sorry
<ogra_> lets keep promotion for tomorrow morning
<sil2100> ogra_: sure ;)
<sil2100> Good luck guys!
<dobey> fginther: ping
<sergiusens> didrocks, can we block landings for gallery and camera?
<robru> didrocks, i can't assign silos... popup just comes up blank
<didrocks> sergiusens: you want to land one?
<didrocks> that's why you want to not land it
<didrocks> (/me needs to run out)
<sergiusens> didrocks, I have that mega landing; but I don't want people to skew the autopilot tests in the meantime
<didrocks> robru: maybe another google outrage?
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, easy, we won't assign silos for those
<didrocks> robru: cyphermox_: please don't assign silo for gallery and camera
<sergiusens> didrocks, great, bfiller's landing is waiting from one MR from unity8 guys to be reviewed
<sergiusens> thanks
<didrocks> excellent, thanks sergiusens :)
<didrocks> sergiusens: let me write it down to remember tomorrow morning
<didrocks> (done)
<robru> didrocks, cyphermox_: if you guys click 'assign to silo' what happens? do you get the popup? i get the popup but it's blank. doesn't even have the link to the prepare job
<didrocks> robru: yeah, the script is taking more than 5s to run
<didrocks> robru: I would say another google outrage, you should assign it manually
<didrocks> with the 2 columns
<robru> didrocks, oh, it seems to work in chromium but not firefox :/
<didrocks> interesting…
<didrocks> nothing changed, so I would say slower backend
<robru> didrocks, there is a noticable delay before it pops up in chromium, but firefox it just never shows up
<didrocks> ok, I think you just hit the 5s barriers
<didrocks> and google has an issue on the apps scripts backend
 * didrocks goes now
<didrocks> robru: see you tomorrow!
<robru> didrocks, bye
<fginther> doanac, pong
<doanac> fginther: hey
<fginther> doanac, sorry, misfire
<fginther> dobey, pong
<dobey> fginther: hi. is https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/tarmac/list-approved/+merge/206808 what you wanted for the "list approved merges" feature?
<fginther> dobey, I'll take a look and get back to you
<fginther> thanks
<dobey> ok, thanks
<balloons> doanac: any luck?
<doanac> balloons: no real progress. just confirmed it seems to be okay on saucy
<om26er_> doanac, hey! can you please enable CI for this new source https://launchpad.net/sync-monitor for renato
<doanac> om26er_: added to our TODO's.
<robru> bregma, you ready for me to SLAM unity7 into the archive?
<robru> bregma, here we goooo ;-)
<robru> bregma, oh, packaging changes....
<robru> that was less dramatic than i'd hoped...
<bregma> right, there's change in the default plugins in compiz, I suppose that's a sort of packagingchange
<bregma> some day we'll have a landing that's quick and easy
<robru> bregma, no worries, got the packaging ack already... and i mostly trust you ;-)
<robru> bregma, done! so you got your big-boy pants today right? you can merge & clean when you see these hit distro?
<bregma> robru, I can
<bregma> when it pleases me to do so
<robru> bregma, i think you'll find it's more pleasing the sooner you do it. because the less time you wait on that, the less chance that your next set of feature branches will have merge conflicts against trunk...
<bregma> robru, believe me, they're already working on fixing those as we speak
<balloons> doanac: any further news? This is holding up landing things for mwc.. :-)
<doanac> balloons: i'm trying to get with fginther for help.
<balloons> fginther: doanac is there a reason why the jenkins output is so weird as well. Leo was mentioning that the community apps might be missing some of the files that are collected for the internally developed apps
<doanac> balloons: what do you mean by weird exactly?
<fginther> balloons, yes, they are quite different test environments
<balloons> doanac: I mean "weird" as in this case, the test output is a blank xml file, and there are 2 videos.. but in reality everything failed.. the output is just a bit weird. And leo mentioned looking at the crash files, which I don't see on the output, so :-)
<fginther> balloons, so the two jenkins environments have completely different test runners, so adding crash files to one, does not translate to the other sadly... Still, this is something that can be added
<balloons> fginther: ahh.. I can add a formal bug for that then.. it's not a priority atm, but would be useful for when we see things like this
<fginther> balloons, agreed. It would be nice if the two were equivalent from the developers perspective.
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<balloons> doanac: fginther ping.. any progress?
<fginther> balloons, no luck yet, as far as I can tell, the app is hanging
<fginther> so no crash dumps
<fginther> I also can't figure out what has changed between the last working test run and now
<balloons> fginther: doanac reported it ran fine on saucy, not sure how (perhaps a saucy testrunner or ?). I don't think you can easily rollback packages without affecting everything.. could you rollback packages on a one-off builder ?
<asac> robru: cyphermox_: what kind of landings are currently ongoing?
<balloons> fginther: first canindates are the new ui toolkit and eds
<asac> robru: cyphermox_: do you have scopes somewhere in flight?
<robru> asac, yes, unity-scope-click should be nearly done
<robru> asac, it just hit proposed, will be merged & cleaned soon
<robru> asac, other than that, i did a friends-app and an html5-theme and those are both done (silos already cleaned)
<asac> alecu: is that your?
<asac> robru: ok be extra careful. we try to cut a good demo image tonight/tomorrow moring :)
<asac> so dont bust us :)
<asac> lol
<asac> thx!
<robru> asac, no worries
<asac> lets if the scopes get good from testing
<asac> or otherwise help updating silos in case they need another fix
<asac> thx
<robru> asac, sure i'm around, just ping me if anything needs help moving along
<alecu> ralsina: do you know what is the problem that thostr found on our ppa?
<fginther> balloons, I've got it running on trusty (same packages that jenkins builds)
<ralsina> robru, asac: we have a bug, if we get a fix I'll rebuild, retest and then we'll see
<ralsina> alecu: download fails
<ralsina> alecu: at least it fails for him
<ralsina> alecu: could be credentials
<fginther> balloons, I'll take a closer look at the eds and uitk dependencies
<ralsina> alecu: so I am testing
<asac> ralsina: so you have a bug in silo 003?
<asac> robru: ^^
<asac> so guess dont publish that
<asac> if the damage isnt done yet
<ralsina> asac: that's what thostr said I am checking
<robru> asac, wayyyy to late for that! i published silo 3 an hour ago at thostr's request
<asac> robru: ok
<ralsina> if he asked for it I guess I misunderstood thostr
<asac> ralsina: so please deliver the real fix :)
<balloons> fginther: ty I appreciate it. We need the set of merges for clock for mwc
<ralsina> asac: ack
<asac> robru: guess ralsina might need a new silo then after htis is done
<balloons> let me know if I can help
<asac> to get his fix in
<ralsina> right
<asac> ralsina: your problem doesnt regress the APs, rght?
<ralsina> asac: should not
<robru> boiko, landing 27 got silo 1, please build.
<ralsina> asac: no AP for this stuff yet
<asac> ralsina: right, but it shouldnt regrtess APs either
<asac> like unit8
<robru> seb128, around? i know it's late for you but gave silo 5 for landing 24
<seb128> robru, thanks
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<robru> ;-)
<asac> thanks robru and ralsina. you guys will make it :)
<asac> i am sure
<boiko> robru: will only be able to test that tomorrow though
<robru> boiko, no worries, it's ready for you
<robru> ralsina, so just ping me when you get that MP done
<fginther> balloons, you should think about a contingency plan if this doesn't get fixed
<ralsina> robru: ack, thanks
<fginther> balloons, hmmm, I installed qtorganizer5-eds on my local system and now clock-app fails to start. Logs also indicate a new version occurred after the last successful ubuntu-clock-ci test
<fginther> balloons, will try removing this from the jenkins environment as a next step
<ralsina> asac, robru: the problem seems to be that thostr had no credentials and we are not handling that case. However that should not matter for the demo, so we are not landing more stuff today.
<robru> ralsina, so everything's fine and you don't need me?
<ralsina> robru: yes
<robru> ralsina, great. i'm still around if anything else comes up.
<ralsina> robru: awesome
<asac> ralsina: what?
<asac> so all is fine?
<asac> false alert?
<asac> nice :)
<asac> i like thoswde dragons that fly away
<balloons> fginther: excellent, yes, it was on the suspect list, but I couldn't get clock to fail after upgrading/downgrading it last night..
<ralsina> asac: well, it's broken but in a way that can be worked around for a demo ;-)
<asac> ralsina: ok. can you update the spread with workaround?
<asac> thx
<asac> and change status
<ralsina> asac: sorry, new in this, you mean the landing-003 sheet?
<asac> ralsina: /msged you
<jdstrand> hey, I'm looking at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=1 and I need to add a component
<jdstrand> I see all these ### Stack ...cfg ### lines, and I don't know what they are
<robru> jdstrand, so those are taken from the old cu2d system
<jdstrand> so I don't know how to just add something
<jdstrand> ok
<robru> lp:cupstream2distro-config /stacks/head/*
<robru> jdstrand, should be no trouble to just add whatever. those are just there to aid the transition from cu2d.
<jdstrand> I don't know what that is. I assume I can ignore it?
<robru> cu2d is officially dead today
<robru> yes
<jdstrand> I see
<robru> jdstrand, basically cu2d is the broken old thing that citrain replaces.
<jdstrand> I see
<sergiusens> robru, hey, can I get a train for 28?
<robru> sure
<sergiusens> thanks
<jdstrand> robru: I think I don't know how to add lines to the spreadsheet
<robru> jdstrand, permission problem?
<robru> sergiusens, ok, you got 3. need me to click build or can you do it?
<jdstrand> robru: can you help? there is this green outline and I'm afraid if I add stuff to the bottom, it won't be added correctly
<sergiusens> robru, already doing it :-)
<robru> jdstrand, what do you mean 'added correctly'? that spreadsheet is just for manual reference... i'm not aware of anything that examines that programmatically...
<sergiusens> thanks
<jdstrand> robru: no, I can edit, I am just not sure where to put them
<robru> sergiusens, yw
<robru> jdstrand, just try to keep things logically related.
<jdstrand> robru: sure, but I did 'Add 20 more rows to the bottom' and the rows didn't look right
<jdstrand> robru: like, column 'C' didn't have the little gray triangle
<robru> jdstrand, probably just pull the corner down to fill in the cells? i don't see your rows.
<jdstrand> robru: and they were all outside of the green border under row 279
<robru> jdstrand, what are you adding?
<jdstrand> robru: I removed them to start over :)
<jdstrand> I want to add apparmor, click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<robru> jdstrand, are those desktop, phone, or both?
<jdstrand> apparmor is both (and server), the other two are phone
<robru> jdstrand, do they have any dependencies/ rdepends that are already in the list?
<jdstrand> I haven't set all that up for click-apparmor and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<fginther> balloons, so far so good, clock tests are now running after removing qtorganizer5-eds
<jdstrand> I was trying to get apparmor in there cause I have a landing I'd like to coordinate before FF
<jdstrand> they other two I will work on after
<jdstrand> but, upstart-app-launch depends on apparmor
<jdstrand> so does usermetrics
<robru> jdstrand, right, ok. i think we're overthinking this. give me a sec to check something
<jdstrand> fyi, if this helps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/AppArmor
<robru> jdstrand, this is a unique scenario for me; i'm used to disabling apps from cu2d to enable them in citrain. not sure how I would go about enabling something that was never in cu2d...
<jdstrand> I see. yeah, I just went through training today and I'm trying to get everything lined up so I can request a landing
<jdstrand> so it is all new to me
<robru> I wonder if cyphermox_ knows more about this...
<robru> jdstrand, ok, so the first thing I'd want to know is if the launchpad project names match the source package names? eg, lp:apparmor contains apparmor source package, etc?
<balloons> fginther: woot, ty for rolling that back
<cyphermox_> what is it?
<fginther> balloons, in this case, it was just a remove
<robru> cyphermox_, so jdstrand wants to add some projects to citrain, but they were never in cu2d. how do we handle that? do we have to add them to cu2d with all the "blah: False" lines?
<fginther> balloons, clock-app doesn't have a dependency on qtorganizer5-eds, but it was causing problems
<balloons> fginther: I *think* calendar was having issues as well
<robru> cyphermox_, or can citrain just handle projects that are not referenced under cu2d-config?
<cyphermox_> robru: AFAIK you don't need any configuration for citrain
<balloons> fginther: ok, well let's land the branches, and sort out why after :-0
<cyphermox_> but then you might run into some permission issues
<fginther> balloons, ack, I'm working on the rssreader changes als
<fginther> also
<robru> jdstrand, ok, well in that case then I think we're set...
<balloons> fginther: :-)
<robru> jdstrand, do you have some MPs right now that are ready to go? i've got time to get you started if you want
<robru> jdstrand, at this point I'd recommend just going forward with the landing, and then if it explodes for any reason, responding to those issues as they arise.
<jdstrand> robru: well, no, it is complicated with apparmor
<jdstrand> this is a new upstream version so everything is already merged in trunk
<jdstrand> so for this landing, I was going to do the test plan, and then I have to talk to the apparmor guys about how to do MPs
<jdstrand> (I only just got trained today)
<robru> jdstrand, that's easy, all you have to do is push trunk to some secondary location, then propose the merge back to trunk (eg, propose a merge with no commits). then citrain can take that "null merge" and make a release out of it
<jdstrand> it may be weird cause Canonical doesn't employ all the comitters. anyway, that isn't for right now
<jdstrand> I see
<robru> jdstrand, well I have a community contributor on friends-app and citrain has been working well for me merging his MPs.
<jdstrand> that's fine-- we just need to figure it out (apparmor is multi-distribution, etc). We have the mojority, but there are a number of stakeholders. it might be weird for us to require them to do Ubuntu touch testing to get their MP in, for example
<ralsina> robru: ping, I need to land something, it turns out
<robru> ralsina, sure thing. got an MP?
<ralsina> robru: row 29 in the Self service sheet, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity-scope-click/not-progress-actions/+merge/206981
<ralsina> robru: it's tiny and harmless
<robru> ralsina, ok, you're in silo 6. can you build or do you need me to?
<jdstrand> robru: but the short answer to your question is I'm not ready for anywone to review anything right this second, but thanks
<jdstrand> I will bring it up in the next meeting
<robru> jdstrand, ok no worries. I'm here for at least 3 more hours in case anything changes.
<robru> jdstrand, also generally, US west coast, happy to help with landings whenever.
<ralsina> robru: I think I can!
<jdstrand> robru: thanks!
<ralsina> robru: I get no build btton tho
<robru> jdstrand, you're welcome.
<robru> ralsina, really? weird. i'll just do it then.
<jdstrand> robru: you can answer one question-- what is column 'F'-- I'd like to add a note
<robru> jdstrand, column F is a free-flow comment/note column
<jdstrand> cool
<robru> ralsina, ok, building here: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/31/console
<robru> ralsina, merge conflict ;-) please rebase your branch on trunk.
<ralsina> ugh
<robru> ralsina, ping me once you push the commit and then I can rebuild.
<fginther> balloons, the clock tests are working now, the icon change has merged.
<ralsina> robru: that dev is EOD, I'll have to do a new branch
<robru> ralsina, oh, in that case I'll have to reconfig the silo, just ping me with the new MP address.
<ralsina> robru, i gotta run. mmcc wil give you the mp
<robru> ralsina, no worries
<popey> balloons: fginther lets talk here rather than pming ☻
<mmcc> ping robru : ralsina asked me to notify you of this branch being ready for silo landing-006. https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/unity-scope-click/remove-dummy-progress-actions/+merge/207066
<robru> mmcc, perfect thanks
<mmcc> robru: it's a redone branch due to conflicts, was previously reviewed as this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity-scope-click/not-progress-actions/+merge/206981
<robru> mmcc, ralsina : http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/32/console here's the build progress if you wanna keep an eye on that
<mmcc> robru, great, thanks!
<robru> mmcc, so when that's done, enable the PPA on your test device, make sure the bug is actually fixed, then I'll publish it. ping me once you're confident it's good
<mmcc> robru - ack, will do.
<elopio> ping cihelp, can I get an account on this jenkins please? http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<sergiusens> robru, might want to disable automerger for lp:thumbnailer
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ^^
<rsalveti> indeed
<rsalveti> just noticed it was already merged
<retoaded> elopio, you'll probably need to talk to fginther about the account.
<sergiusens> which means we now probably need to trigger a daily release
<elopio> fginther, are you around?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-19
<robru> sergiusens, i can take care of that, gimme a minute.
<robru> sergiusens, no need for daily_release, better to prep a null merge for trunk release.
<sergiusens> ok, thanks
<robru> sergiusens, ok, that's disabled. future merges should no longer auto-land on trunk.
<robru> sergiusens, so if you want to make a release of that now, take trunk and push it to a new location, then propose merging back to itself (eg, a merge with no commits). that MP can be taken to citrain to trigger a release.
<jdstrand> robru: question: in the MP Submission Checklist Template, it asks if people built the package in a sbuild/pbuilder chroot. won't jenkins build armhf packages when we do the 'Build' step? and then we can test those?
<sergiusens> robru, ack, one sec
<sergiusens> robru, this already happened to me :-)
<sergiusens> well, not me, but I was there :-P
<jdstrand> robru: (ie, with the TestPlan)
<sergiusens> jdstrand, that's true; I find this sort of redundant; would be awesome if the build/test could be done with the siloed one
<robru> jdstrand, yes, packages will be built for all relevant arches in the silos.
<sergiusens> robru, btw; there's some sugar, you can do: bzr branch lp:thumbnailer lp:~sergiusens/thumbnailer/empty
<robru> jdstrand, building in a pbuilder is still a good idea to predict problems before jenkins finds them.
<robru> sergiusens, oh nice
<jdstrand> for sure
<jdstrand> that is still on our setup. but we don't have arch-specific code so figure building in one arch is fine for that pre-MP testing
<sergiusens> robru, what do I do with silo 3? or should I piggyback on that one?
<robru> jdstrand, sure. the template is pretty generic, tailor it to your projects needs
<jdstrand> yep, thanks :)
<jdstrand> I just wanted to make sure I understood the Build step
<robru> sergiusens, silo 3 got published already so that's basically too late...
<sergiusens> robru, I added row 30
<robru> sergiusens, so thumbnailer is in -proposed now. after it hits release pocket, it needs to be merged & cleaned.
<robru> sergiusens, column A should indicate which project it's for
<robru> sergiusens, and it can't get a new silo until the old one is clean. so we have to wait a bit here.
<sergiusens> robru, do I need this stub landing at all if it's already in proposed?
<sergiusens> robru, I thought the description could be anything; I'll mention thumbnailer
<sergiusens> fixe
<sergiusens> d
<robru> sergiusens, description really needs to contain the project name so we know what the hell the landing is for ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, I'm not sure what you mean. silo 3 got published so whatever commits were there are in -proposed now. I thought you said there was a new MP that got landed by accident.
<robru> sergiusens, was there a different MP than the one from the silo?
<sergiusens> robru, the mp in silo got merged before the publish to ppa happened; so the push to the ppa may be bad and I'm not sure what will happen when I try to merge and release the silo
<robru> sergiusens, yeah me neither ;-)
<sergiusens> robru, project names can be taken from the MRs :-)
<robru> sergiusens, let me poke around a bit.
<sergiusens> sure, going to have a late dinner so don't be surpirsed if I don't reply for a bit
<robru> sergiusens, http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-1-build/23/console here is the build log. it shows evidence of a merge having taken place (eg, when the silo build ran, the MP hadnt landed on trunk yet, so it merged into trunk itself).
<robru> sergiusens, it looks ok to me actually. lp:thumbnailer and https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/thumbnailer/trusty-proposed agree on what 'r65' is. so there should be no conflict to do a merge & clean.
<popey> balloons: fginther how we doing?
<popey> (not being impatient, just wondered)
<balloons> popey: on ?
<popey> balloons: the click apps in the store..
<balloons> popey: I realized my idiocy and I'm getting a proper chroot going (finally)
<balloons> the merges are progressing
<popey> sweet
<balloons> popey: I believe shorts is all that is left.
<balloons> I guess I'll manually land it, not sure fginther is done with the conversion of the naming to shorts
<balloons> popey: fginther so we do seem to have an issue. The eds package you backed out for clock to pass, causes calendar to fail; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/1391/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_weekview/TestWeekView/test_show_next_weeks_with_mouse_/
<balloons> namely this bug I believe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1274792
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1274792 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "After adding event with Recurrence Field itemIds() API is not returning proper events" [Undecided,Fix released]
<balloons> popey: we can't land calendar without someone to add back in the qt5organizer-eds package to the builder
<balloons> ping cihelp
<balloons> and when we add it back we need to have everything for clock landed, because we won't be able to land clock once it's back in :-)
<popey> balloons: is there a known someone who can do that>?
<robru> sergiusens, ok, I merged & cleaned silo 3 for you, just to see what would happen. it was successful, the only snag is that there's now an empty commit on trunk. harmless but ugly. won't happen again now that daily_release is disabled.
<balloons> popey: at this hour, I'm not sure
<balloons> popey: I think we have a plan, we just need to land clock first now
<popey> roger roger
<robru> i'm heading out for dinner, but i'll be back in 2-3 hours to do more landings if necessary. just ping and/or email me.
<fginther> balloons, I'm back
<fginther> balloons, ping
<robru> annnnnnnnnd
 * robru -> EOD
<bregma> robru, not already!
<balloons> fginther: howdy. So, clock landed, but calendar can't without switching back
<balloons> popey: I think we have a plan, we just need to land clock first now appreciate you being around :)
<fginther> balloons, has everything clock landed?
<popey> balloons: sure
<balloons> popey: fginther weird it like turned my message to mush
<popey> I am about now if there's anything you want to do
<balloons> fginther: I guess not.. nik90 had to sleep, but we landed the main piece
<balloons> fginther: I think I'm going to worry about it more tomorrow.. we'll at some point need to get a calendar build in with the new icon for the store
<fginther> balloons, I'm around, want to try now?
<balloons> fginther: yea, if you want to redo the package and we'll merge calendar. then undo it again so we can mess with clock more tomorrow :-)
<fginther> balloons, I'm ok with that
<fginther> let me get it going
<fginther> balloons, popey, calendar is rebuilding now
<balloons> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-calendar-app/new-icon/+merge/207035 right?
<balloons> ahh indeed
<balloons> awesome
<fginther> balloons, looks like a test failed, perhaps its needs the old qtorganizer-eds which I don't have
<balloons> let me look quickly
<balloons> fginther: that looks the same as before. did you push the new qt5organizer-eds?
<balloons> we don't need to debug forever, i guess. we won't be able to get the image changes in at this point
<fginther> 0.1.1+14.04.20140213-0ubuntu1 is installed
<balloons> fginther: that should be the one to work. ok, let's revert back to what works for clock and call it good
<balloons> i'll file something against the package to get a proper fix for both clock and calendar
<balloons> ty again.. enjoy your night :=)
<fginther> balloons, k, all done, I'll be up for a little longer
<robru> bregma, just checking in before bed... no pings or emails... goodnight ;-)
<popey> bug 1280647 makes me sad
<ubot5> bug 1280647 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Playing audio from apps via url appears to have broken as of ~#181" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280647
<popey> and makes me wonder if it's filed against the right project.
<didrocks> popey: yeah, I'm unsure tbh, can be that or the sdk itself
<didrocks> popey: or even apparmor
<didrocks> you should start with tedg and see how many projects you will jump into :)
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<popey> didrocks: apparmor sounds more plausible
<popey> didrocks: bug 1281948 - can you (or anyone) repproduce that?
<ubot5> bug 1281948 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Web browser stops working after switching between 3G and Wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281948
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, do you have a flashed phone handy? ^
<didrocks> (in the middle in playing with recovery)
<popey> OMG the x86 emulator is stupid fast!
<popey> this is going to make developing without a device (and QA) SO much better!
 * sil2100 is still upgrading
<thostr_> sil2100: could you publish silo 4
<sil2100> thostr_: looking
<asac> popey: it works? :)
<asac> popey: x86 emu?
<popey> it does
<popey> its fast too
<popey> like stupid fast
<asac> popey: nice one :P
<popey> yeah!
<popey> good work all round
<sil2100> popey: hmmm, I could not reproduce
<sil2100> popey: is this bug reproducible every time?
<popey> yes
<sil2100> popey: I just did the test, first opened a page with 3G, then used the indicator to switch WiFi on and it still works - I had to wait like 5-10 seconds for it to 'catch up', but seems to work
<popey> what did you do, tap a link?
<popey> you didnt close the browser in between?
<sil2100> Tap a link at first, but then I typed in a new address
<sil2100> No
<sil2100> I was on the browser all the time
<tvoss> popey, where can I get the emulator?
<tvoss> popey, the x86 one
<popey> tvoss: https://plus.google.com/u/0/100264483712374857174/posts/1u7HSYjF2He
<popey> sil2100: dont type a new address, just click a link
<sil2100> popey: ok, then that didn't seem to work indeed
<popey> \o/
<popey> confirmificate pls
<sil2100> popey: confirmed!
<popey> ta
 * popey wonders where everyone is, on the landing call...
<ogra_> oh
<thostr_> can i get a silo for line 19?
<sil2100> o/
<jdstrand> popey, didrocks: if its apparmor, please check 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog' and report a bug against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<sil2100> thostr_: done
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
<thostr_> can I put two dependent projects in one silo?
<thostr_> or do I need a silo for prerequisites first?
<sil2100> thostr_: what do you mean by 'two dependent'?
<thostr_> project B depends on new version of project A
<sil2100> thostr_: you can put that in one silo
<sil2100> thostr_: if the deps are set correctly, when building the depending project will dep-wait for the other one to build
<sil2100> And then build itself
<thostr_> sil2100: ok
<asac> anyone has a script that unassigns and unsubscribes from all bugs?
<asac> in launchpad?
<asac> :)
<timp> asac: the easiest way is to fix all of them ;p
<sil2100> didrocks, asac: I'll jump out in around 30 minutes with my rat to the vet for the surgery - it should only take like 15 minutes, since we don't have to be around during the surgery
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, tel me once you are back
<asac> sil2100: good luck for your rat :P
<sil2100> asac: thanks ;) We don't want to loose another one, she's like a family member already ;p
<popey> jdstrand: \o/ done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1267979
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1267979 in Animal Farm "No sound on Nexus 4" [Critical,Triaged]
<asac> sil2100: yeah. i know
 * didrocks wonders if jdstrand doesn't have an apparmor hilight
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 33?
<jdstrand> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1267979/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1267979 in Animal Farm "No sound on Nexus 4" [Critical,Triaged]
<jdstrand> didrocks: :)
<popey> Doh!
<popey> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> np
<didrocks> thostr_: done
<didrocks> jdstrand: seems some guys are challenging your security policy, nice that it works :p
<jdstrand> hehe
<popey> Fight the system!
<psivaa> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1271054 appears to be the cause for the notes app flakiness. oSoMoN was working on it. I've updated the bug with the latest information
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1271054 in notes-app "autopilot failures when closing the toolbar at startup" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> psivaa: excellent, thanks a lot!
<psivaa> didrocks: yw
<sil2100> didrocks: back now if anything
<didrocks> ogra_: so, based on psivaa's feedback, and all other inputs, I think we should promote latest image, except for maguro. asac +1 on this. I'll formulate that in the landing email, but that would be awesome if you have a bug report for it
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, great, let's chat quickly in 7 minutes?
<didrocks> (on your questions)
<didrocks> that would be easiest
<sil2100> Sure
<ogra_> didrocks, bug 1282051
<ubot5> bug 1282051 in unity (Ubuntu) "Camera app on maguro flickering degraded massively with latest Unity8 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282051
<ogra_> oh
 * ogra_ fixes summary ... the lib that changed was unity7 
<didrocks> yeah, it's in unity7. Otherwise, good! thanks :)
<sil2100> ;)
<psivaa> didrocks: with 192 the tests are still running btw
<didrocks> psivaa: the changes are compiler stuff, so I guess it's safe to base on 191 test results, but thanks for the warning
<psivaa> didrocks: ack :)
<sil2100> didrocks: just tell me once you have a moment for that quick chat
<sil2100> As I said, no urgency ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, so do you want 189 or 190 ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I guess we can 192 even, basing on the results from 191 (and 192 was dogfooded by popey)
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> ogra_: all devices, but maguro, of course :)
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> sil2100: 5 minutes
<didrocks> thanks!
<ogra_> === Image 192 Promoted === (everywhere except maguro)
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> my mako just crashed hard during upgrade from 189 ro 192
<ogra_> *to
<ogra_> err, 188 to 192
<didrocks> hum, due to new download manager you think? did you get a stacktrace?
<didrocks> or it's during the recovery mode?
<ogra_> no, it suspended the screen, i noticed there was no lock screen when i woke it up, i touched it and it was unresponsive
<didrocks> so, during download?
<ogra_> is suspended and resumed again and the screen didnt come back and adb was gone
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> mandel: did you hear about that? ^
<ogra_> i dont think its the fault of the download manager
<mandel> didrocks, ogra_ uh, dammed
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<mandel> ogra_, did the files download? can you paste the logs?
<ogra_> all .crash files i see are old
<ogra_> feb 14th is the newest
<mandel> O_o
<mandel> ogra_, that is very very old
<ogra_> mandel, there are no dl-manager crash files i dont think it is involved here
<mandel> well, 5 days old in ubuntu touch is like years old
<ogra_> the UI hung and there was no lockscreen
<mandel> ogra_, "awesome"
 * ogra_ would rather blame unity or mir
<ogra_> hmpf ... i wish the unity8.log had timestamps
 * ogra_ sees some "file:///usr/share/unity8/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml:290: TypeError: Cannot read property 'category' of null"
<ogra_> but thats also in the new log from this boot
<ogra_> seems to not have any ill sideeffects
<ogra_> mandel, btw, despite the crash the files seem to have downloaded fine ... selecting update in system-settings immediately offers to reboot and install
<mandel> ogra_, you just made my day better hehe
 * ogra_ thought so :)
<ogra_> popey, i have no online music in 192
<popey> i do
<popey> in the music scope under "popular onlin"
 * ogra_ wonders if having two mediascanners running might cause that 
<ogra_> right, i dont see that
<ogra_> only the local test music i have installed is listed
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-19-122902.png
<ogra_> (i have the carousel, but nothing else in the music lens)
<ogra_> bah, not even after reboot
<ralsina> didrocks: in the rampup, owners sheet there is a row for click-update-manager which doesn't exist anymore, can I just remove it?
<didrocks> ralsina: just write "DEAD" so that we can track and demote from daily release
<ralsina> didrocks: ack
<ralsina> didrocks: oh well, can't edit
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> are you logged with your canonical account?
<ralsina> yes
 * didrocks remembers to add all canonicalers as editors
<didrocks> let me check, one sec
<didrocks> "People at Canonical who have the link can edit
<didrocks> ralsina: you are on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c#gid=1, right?
<ralsina> Yes, that URL. I'll reload and try again.
<didrocks> reload harder :p (otherwise, I'll just add you explicitely)
<ogra_> rsalveti, make sure you have no G+ open under a private account anywhere in the same browser
<ogra_> err ralsina
<didrocks> ogra_: you keep pinging the poor Ricardo for nothing :p
<ogra_> you can also play with the gid= value in the url
<didrocks> gid is the tab
<ogra_> didrocks, its late, he should get up :P
<didrocks> ahah
<ralsina> ogra_: ack, it's not even reloading now. Crap. I'll recheck in 2' :-)
<didrocks> :)
<ogra_> (the beachboy ...have you seen where he lives now ?)
<didrocks> oh I missed that
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, you were not there yesterday when I got the message from sergio. Please do not assign gallery-app or camera-app landing slots. He want to be able to land line #4
<sil2100> didrocks: ok
<boiko> didrocks: hey, I still can't find the calendar you mentioned yesterday, do you have a link to it?
<didrocks> I wonder how we can get the calendar url from google
<didrocks> let me look
<ogra_> boiko, you should have the "Ubuntu Engineering" calendar available if you search for it in your canonical account
<ogra_> (everyone working in UE has it afaik)
<boiko> ogra_: found it now
<didrocks> ogra_: had to give him the direct url
<didrocks> not sure why it doesn't show up in search, not the first time I heard about that
<boiko> didrocks: ogra_: it looks like that field is not a search field, it is just an e-mail address field
<ogra_> i think there is a widget on the left side when you are in your own calendar that allows searching
<timp> didrocks: seems like everybody has that issue, I cannot search for the ubuntu engineering calendar as well
<didrocks>  yeah, as boiko told, it's not a search field apparently, adn the email address doesn't contain "ubuntu engineering"
<timp> is there an e-mail address that I can search for?
<timp> I have some sprint calendars listed. I don't remember how I got them, but not by searching for an e-mail address I think..
<didrocks> timp: mped
<sil2100> didrocks: hooo, I just tried the new way and it failed ;/
<timp> didrocks: it works. thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: oh oh?
<didrocks> sil2100: and fixed
<sil2100> \o/
 * didrocks goes for a run
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> didrocks, asac: do you think I will be needed on the meeting in 10 minutes?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I think you are
<didrocks> otherwise, you won't be invited :)
<sil2100> Uh oh! ;)
<asac> sil2100: you dont need to be there if busy, unless you like listening to me :)
<asac> but since you are a veteran its good that folks know you :)
<sil2100> I'll be around, but probably coding some stuff in the background ;)
<asac> will be one minute late or 2
<asac> guess people will trickle in slowlyu anyway :)
<robru> boiko, i put line 25 in silo 5. please build.
<didrocks> robru: already up?
<robru> didrocks, yeah we have that "USTZ welcome hangout" now...
<didrocks> robru: FYI, I implemented that revision stuff
<didrocks> and it's deployed in production
<robru> didrocks, sweeeeeeeet thanks sooooooo much!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<dobey> fginther: did you get a chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/tarmac/list-approved/+merge/206808 ?
<bregma> didrocks, I just added some additional MPs to my landing (line 23) and evidently I need a 'silo reconfiguraiton' -- is this something I can do or something the landing team does?
<didrocks> bregma: we are thinking about being able to do it yourself if you add new MPs on the some components (so if you already have a lock)
<didrocks> bregma: for now, we are doing this for you
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have a minute? ^
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko, you're welcome
<sil2100> didrocks: sure
<sil2100> bregma: I'll reconfigure it now for you
<bregma> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> bregma: it should be reconfigured, you can rebuild now :)
<sil2100> Ouch, hangout problems?
<sil2100> I lost the ho connection and can't seem to be able to reconnect
<didrocks> ogra_: I would like to build nicely a new image, thoughts?
<didrocks> as we got some changes from distro
<ogra_> didrocks, my thought is ... why dont you just do it :)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: because I needed love and approbation :)
<didrocks> (done)
<didrocks> endorsement*
 * ogra_ hugs didrocks 
<ogra_> you rock !
 * didrocks hugs ogra_
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks for your +1 and hugs! :)
<sil2100> ;D
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ would love if we could move the meeting today ... i would really like to see the insights.ubuntu.com thing 
<ogra_> silly marketing people didnt take our meeting into account !
<sil2100> How DARE they!
<ogra_> yeah, so ignorant !
<robru> ogra_, didrocks, sil2100: are we moving our meeting then?
<sil2100> Not sure
<sil2100> On 19 we drive to pick up our rat from the vet \o/
<robru> brb, breakfast
<didrocks> robru: hum, not really, why?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> plars: balloons: can you come early to the evening meeting?
 * ogra_ would really like to be around that other meeting to answer IRC questions etc 
<didrocks> like in 20 minutes?
<didrocks> (because of the insights.ubuntu.com thing)
<didrocks> cyphermox_: as well? ^
<ogra_> (though i assume i'm less urgently needed than others in the evening one)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, there are as well the landers that could show up
<didrocks> though
<didrocks> anyway, we can keep the meeting short, we just kicked an image
<cyphermox_> probably yes
<cyphermox_> currently in a meeting
<ogra_> same here :)
<didrocks> I guess rsalveti as well :p
<cyphermox_> yes
<cyphermox_> but we should be done soon enough I guess
 * didrocks prepares evening email
<balloons> didrocks: I'll try
<didrocks> robru: balloons: cyphermox_: rsalveti: plars: ogra_: I'm in the hangout if you want
<sil2100> Which one?
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> sil2100:  :p
<didrocks> sil2100: same like
<didrocks> link*
<didrocks> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91cTRvNmQyMWJvNmJ0bm1mcW9xZWtsNTdnOEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.cg7k3h1nmqml7psc1nn68223i0
<sil2100> Be there in a moment
<rsalveti> got a conflict now =\
<fginther> dobey, yes that looks good, thank youu
<cgoldberg> ping didrocks, hi.. just added line 38 to spreadsheet and need a silo for landing.. can you help with that?
<didrocks> cgoldberg: are you coming to the landing meeting?
<didrocks> cgoldberg: as discussed yesterday :)
<cgoldberg> didrocks, right.. will do
<didrocks> cgoldberg: we started in advance due to insight.ubuntu.com, you can join if you want
<cgoldberg> didrocks, brt... at a sprint
<robru> boiko, i published silo 1 for you, please merge & clean once it hits distro.
<robru> seb128, line 35 got silo 9, please build
<robru> cgoldberg, just making sure you're aware of this merge conflict, please rebase your branch: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/34/console
<cgoldberg> robru, yup.. working on it now.. thanks
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> cgoldberg, seb128: you're welcome
<didrocks> robru: can you assign line 36?
<robru> sure
<didrocks> thanks
<robru> ralsina, line 36 got silo 10, please build.
<ralsina> robru: building, thanks
<dobey> fginther: thanks. that's in trunk now. i'll try to get the "merge a specific MP" issue fixed soon too, as soon as i can find a little time to do it.
<elopio> ping fginther, can I get an account on this jenkins please? http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<fginther> elopio, for what purpuse?
<elopio> to rebuild the failed executions some times. Now, I depend on balloons for that.
<fginther> elopio, thanks, that works
<robru> boiko, i see there's a merge conflict for webbrowser-app in silo 5. doesn't look like osomon is around. are you working on that?
<thostr_> could somebody reconfig silo 7?
<robru> thostr_, sure
<robru> thostr_, done, please build
<thostr_> robru: thanks
<thostr_> robru: damn, I fuc..ed up
<thostr_> robru: I wanted silo 4 to be reconfigured
<robru> thostr_, no worries. on it
<bregma> evidently the new Mesa packages have landed and are causing Unity build failures, it seems there's a broken dependency in Mesa somewhere
<thostr_> robru: configured?
<robru> thostr_, yep
<thostr_> robru: thanks
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<bzoltan1> didrocks: I have added a line to the CI sheet
<robru> bzoltan1, it's marked 'no'
<bzoltan1> robru: because it is not yet ready
<robru> ok
<plars> didrocks: sorry I couldn't make it, I mentioned earlier that I wouldn't be able to. I'm back now though if you need something
<didrocks1> plars: please coordinate with robru, cyphermox, ballons, there is an image coming :)
<plars> robru, cyphermox, balloons: looks like it's already here. Looks like a lot of hud stuff, anything in particular to watch out for?
<mhr3> robru, can i get silo for 41?
<robru> mhr3, sure
<robru> mhr3, ok, you got silo 11, please build.
<ralsina> robru: can I get a silo for row 37? It's MWC related
<robru> ralsina, sure
<boiko> robru: I asked oSoMon to take it a look, not sure he fixed it
<mhr3> robru, thx
<robru> boiko, do you think it'll be fixed soon? because i have another landing that's waiting on webbrowser-app...
<robru> ralsina, ok, you got silo 12, please build.
<ralsina> robru: ack, on it!
<boiko> robru: it looks like oSoMon merged one branch into the other, so one one of the branches is now needed, should I just update the spreadsheet?
<boiko> robru: or is there any other way for me to proceed?
<robru> boiko, if that's the case then yes. i'll have to reconfig it.
<boiko> robru: let me do that, sorry for the trouble
<robru> boiko, no worries. just trying to help everything land smoothly
<boiko> robru: so, I have updated the spreadsheet line 25
<robru> ok
<robru> boiko, ok, it's reconfigured, please rebuild
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<robru> yep, that just figures
<robru> jenkins goes down *SEVEN MINUTES* after didrocks signs off
<boiko> :)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<veebers> didrocks: ping, hey we're getting a "Service Temporarily Unavailable" http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<didrocks1> veebers: please check with the US CITrain support :)
<didrocks1> not sure, I have a weechat still libing somewhere
<veebers> didrocks: ah right :-)
<didrocks1> let me kill it :)
<didrocks1> have a nice day!
 * veebers reads topic
<didrocks1> living*
<veebers> robru, cyphermox, rsalveti: ping  we're getting a "Service Temporarily Unavailable" http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<robru> what. WHAT?!
<cyphermox> fginther: ^
<robru> didrocks must know that we don't have the power to start jenkins?
<cyphermox> robru: nor should we
<cyphermox> which is why I pinged Our Dear Vanguard, fginther ;)
<cyphermox> according to the topic anyway
<fginther> cyphermox, I have no control over that service, does it run from didrocks account?
<robru> cyphermox, yeah but that makes no sense. fginther has already stated that this isn't one of his jenkinses. this is totally didrocks' thing, he's the only one who can fix this, and he just brushed us off
<cyphermox> I fginther I don't think so
<cyphermox> if it is, then it should be moved to where a vanguard has access, for sure
<cyphermox> just a second
<robru> http://static.fjcdn.com/gifs/All_edd9de_2472970.gif
<veebers> robru, cyphermox: what I understand is it's running on prodstack or something?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> veebers: /me is trying to get on the machine
<veebers> cyphermox: awesome, cheers
<veebers> robru: ^_^
<robru> cyphermox, i don't have a clue about prodstack or how to access that.
<cyphermox> well, I'm not expecting much luck either, just hoping didrocks did it the way a nice sysadmin would
<fginther> veebers, robru, it's not running on prodstack yet, that's in progress.  AIUI, didrocks didn't want to move it yet due to potential disruption to the landing work in progress
<robru> right, well... we'll just wait 13 hours for him to come back and fix that then.
<cgoldberg> fantastic :/
<veebers> fginther: ah right ok. Does that mean we're boned? Or is there hope that it can be fixed?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> I fully expect IS to be able to help us here.
<veebers> awesome, thanks for the hope :-)
<fginther> sorry guys, I'm afraid there's nothing the ci team can do here
<cyphermox> heh, you know what, I can just mup didrocks.
<cyphermox> he has to pay for this ;)
<fginther> (also, in a meeting, so sorry for not following closely)
<cyphermox> fginther: robru: I sms'd didrocks.
<cyphermox> I expect it's just one command for him to do to give us access.
<robru> fginther, no worries, we know it's not your thing.
<fginther> robru, thanks
<thomi> robru: cyphermox: does the ci-train project have a launchpad presence? I know there's ci-process-itself (or whatever), but that seems like it's for the old ci stuff?
<thomi> for example, is the ci-train code on lp somewhere?
<thomi> or can we file bugs?
<robru> thomi, the citrain code currently lives under lp:cupstream2distro, which is technically the old thing, but it has a 'citrain' subdir in it.
<robru> thomi, so that's probably a good place to file bus.
<robru> bugs
<cyphermox> thomi: much of the code is the same as the old cu2d code
<cyphermox> but I'm not sure of *all* the specifics of that jenkins instance.
<cyphermox> so before breaking more thinks to fix one, I'd rather give didrocks, who's off hours at this point, to get back to us.
<robru> cyphermox, ok. seems like a long shot.
<cyphermox> I sms'd 20 minutes ago, I'd like to give him enough time to get back home or whatnot, then call and see what can be done
<cyphermox> we're not going to die for 30 minutes to an hour or two of downtime of this
<cyphermox> more than that, we might ;)
<cyphermox> speaking of dying, has there ever been an SLA defined?
<robru> cyphermox, ok, any other day i wouldn't be so paniced, but this is literally the last day before featurefreeze.
<cyphermox> robru: last day before feature freeze is still quite late to be landing things that matter for FF
<cyphermox> that said, I expect this to be resolved in under an hour
<robru> cyphermox, ok, well I have a lunch thing right away, so I'm going to step out. can you coordinate with didrocks? i'll be back soon
<cyphermox> yeah
<robru> cyphermox, ok thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, what's the issue?
<seb128> jenkins down?
<cyphermox> ah, seb
<cyphermox> yeah
<seb128> asac, who can help with jenkins being down out of didrocks' hourS?
<cyphermox> trying to reach didrocks who's probably the only person with an ssh key on the machine
<seb128> is he?
<cyphermox> I don't know
<seb128> that seems "suboptimal"
<cyphermox> what I know for sure is I don't ;)
<seb128> didrocks tend to have is phone off in evenings
<cyphermox> I tried both phone numbers in the directory
<cyphermox> but my phone just rings occupied
<cyphermox> I'm in the office, so I don't know if it's because I can't make international calls or what
<seb128> yeah, as said he tends to have his mobile off
<cyphermox> yep
<seb128> so I'm not surprised
<cyphermox> well, maybe asac knows or has access
<seb128> but honestly, we shouldn't rely on didrocks to be #is
<seb128> right
<cyphermox> seb128: indeed
<seb128> asac, hey?
<seb128> jasoncwarner, can you help?
<cyphermox> seb128: I pinged in #is too, don't worry. But as I suspected they don't just routinely keep access to prodstack machines, though they could move the external IP to another jenkins we could bring up
<seb128> cyphermox, right, it's just crazy that we don't have backup points for those infras
<seb128> we can't rely on one member to be online 24/7
<cyphermox> no, we can't
<cyphermox> it may well have been thought of before, but I don't know who else has access
<seb128> well, it's a good reminder that we need to scale resources
<seb128> though it's unfortunate that happens the day before ff
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> fires always happen when they ought not to
<seb128> what team is on charge of that jenkins?
<asac> seb128: hi
<seb128> asac, hey
<asac> seb128: check with vanguard in /topic :)
<seb128> asac, jenkins is down, who can help?
<asac> fginther: ^^
<seb128> asac, <fginther> sorry guys, I'm afraid there's nothing the ci team can do here
<asac> fginther: think they talk about the CI train jenkins
<seb128> asac, that's what vanguard says
<asac> fginther: is that true? my understanding was that didrocks did a charm that you guys deployed
<seb128> asac, <fginther> veebers, robru, it's not running on prodstack yet, that's in progress.  AIUI, didrocks didn't want to move it yet due to potential disruption to the landing work in progress
<seb128> to be complete
<cyphermox> well, that does look to be in prodstack
<asac> seb128: which jenkins are you missing?
<seb128> asac, the CI train one
<asac> seb128: do you have an ip?
<seb128> asac, http://162.213.34.102
<cyphermox> http://162.213.34.102
<asac> thats public?
<cyphermox> yes
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that's the CI train one
<fginther> asac, As far as I know, that's running on didrocks own canonistack account
<asac> ok
<asac> seb128: can you mup didrocks :)
<asac> he loves you enough
<cyphermox> fginther: is there a charm then?
<cyphermox> asac: I already did
<asac> ok
<seb128> asac, cyphermox did, he's off/having his phone turned off
<asac> ok
<cyphermox> I can try home phone
<asac> err why do you know his phone is off?
<fginther> cyphermox, there is a charm for standing up jenkins, yes
<asac> texting doesnt tell you that i figure
<seb128> asac, it rings busy and I know didrocks tend to have his mobile off in evenings
<asac> cyphermox: when did you send the mup?
<cyphermox> fginther: then we should consider if it's time to use it and build a new one, if the rocks don't answer
<seb128> asac, so assumption but it's likely right
<cyphermox> asac: 14h09
<asac> cyphermox: how long ago is that ... or UTC plz
<asac> :)
<seb128> asac, we really rely on didrocks 24/7? the guy is stressed enough, that can't be right...
<cyphermox> 40 minutes ago, sorry
<asac> seb128: well, thats true, but in this case it was himself setting things up so its just him :)
<cyphermox> doesn't seem to work at all for the phone calls, for me at least
<asac> seb128: so while i feel bad, i think its fair
<cyphermox> fginther: care to share the charm?
<asac> ev: around?
<fginther> one moment
<asac> who is affected by this outage?
<seb128> cyphermox, asac, I tried private email in case, let's see
<cyphermox> fginther: I'll try to bring up my own, see if it looks like it would work properly. for now I think it will have to remain in canonistack if that's where it currently is, on  account of trying to not disrupt the process too much
<fginther> cyphermox, https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-engineering-private/ci-train/trunk
<cyphermox> not allowed here
 * fginther grumbles
<asac> cyphermox: right. check out what this is. however, i believe there are probably credentials etc.
<asac> that are not in that thingy
<asac> cyphermox: have you tried sshing into that machine?
<seb128> asac, everyone, CI is down basically (and ff is tomorrow)
<seb128> asac, it's going to be an important issue for unity7, they are trying to land their hidpi work before ff (and other stuff next)
<seb128> asac, no CI train without that jenkins
<seb128> e.g no build, no publish, no merge
<asac> cyphermox: maybe he added ssh keys?
<cyphermox> asac: doesn't seem to be the case, first thing I tried
<asac> ok, lets wait 10 minutes and then call him
<asac> on landline
<cyphermox> I already did that earlier :)
<asac> in parallel cyphermox checks out the charm
<fginther> cyphermox, I'll send you something
<asac> cyphermox: landline?
<cyphermox> yes
<asac> ok then only way out is to try fight the fire on our own :/
<cyphermox> both lines, via my own landline in the office and also using google voice, just because I thought my landline wasn't able to do international
<asac> maybe he is at a concert or something
<asac> or cinema etc.
<asac> :)
<asac> so ...
<asac> we sould retry in half hours or so
<asac> ouch
<cyphermox> yes, I'll check out the charm in the meantime
<seb128> asac, btw I'm not sure you get to play the card of "but in this case it was himself setting things up so its just him" there, he probably did it/didn't migrate because the enforced constrains didn't let him do so
<fginther> cyphermox, email sent
<cyphermox> fginther: ack
<asac> seb128: well, he could have set up ssh. the ssh access is the main reason we kept it in canoni atm
<asac> seb128: but surely he is not to blame
<asac> but we aren't either :)
<seb128> did anyone asked to get access?
<asac> he is a manager :)
<seb128> no he's not
<asac> for this effort
<seb128> well, you give his the duties without the benefits
<seb128> that's not fair
<seb128> he's not a maganers
<asac> err
<cyphermox> seb128: access to this never came up before
<asac> so lets focus on this problem
<asac> i can explain more about hat
<asac> but not today :)
<cyphermox> alright, I have all the data I"m going to try to bring another jenkins online
<cyphermox> oh!
<cyphermox> d'oh
<fginther> sergiusens, we're seeing a problem with the core apps using cmake are not including the icon
<asac> jfunk: yes here. we are ringing didrocks and at same time
<asac> jfunk: try to bring up a shadow instance on our own
<asac> cyphermox: so still looks good?
<fginther> sergiusens, any ideas on where to look?
<sergiusens> fginther, balloons which project?
<sergiusens> all?
<sergiusens> so I can branch
<sergiusens> but the root cause is either -> icon path, icon name in either -> CMakeLists.txt manifest.in or desktop file Icon= entry
<sergiusens> fginther, balloons or missing an install entry
<fginther> sergiusens, currently seeing it with clock and weather app
<sergiusens> fginther, let me get those
<fginther> sergiusens, probably best to debug with clock
<asac> cyphermox: anyone sent an update to ML?
<asac> cyphermox: otherwise i can do that.
<sergiusens> balloons, did you update the icons in the branch btw?
<sergiusens> fginther, solved
<fginther> sergiusens, \o/
<fginther> sergiusens, what's the story?
<sergiusens> fginther, icon has no install rule
<sergiusens> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-clock-app/icon/+merge/207295
<sergiusens> fginther, did you add click build and testing during MRs?
<fginther> sergiusens, no click build there yet, but it needs to be added. I've been updating the jobs here so far: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/
<fginther> sergiusens, which I know isn't the final solution
<sergiusens> fginther, if you get me a trusty box, we can do reminders easily
<sergiusens> trusty x86
<fginther> sergiusens, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/reminders-app-click/
<fginther> sergiusens, is more needed?
<veebers> cyphermox: Hate to bother you, any update re: release train?
<cyphermox> fighting canonistack...
<veebers> cyphermox: ack, thanks
<cyphermox> worst case, we'll make sure it's fine to do uploads for whatever tomorrow
<fginther> sergiusens, here's a better link: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/reminders-app-click/
<cyphermox> or you know, account for the lost time
<asac> fginther: sure that this outage mnight not be related to the ci-train.ubuntu.com bringup?
<sergiusens> fginther, I would like to build it in a click chroot though
<asac> fginther: do you know what tickets etc. are there?
<sergiusens> fginther, look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/buddy-x/+merge/206587
<fginther> asac, There are no jobs on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/. It appears that IS has set things up, but still need to have the jobs defined.
<asac> fginther: thats not what i mean
<asac> fginther: maybe they reassigned some IP etc.
<asac> fginther: do you have the ticketss we filed for this?
<fginther> asac, ahh, that ticket, going through it now
<asac> thx
<asac> just to be sure
<asac> that its not them having pulled the plug out of this or something
<fginther> asac, just verified with is/webops that they haven't done anything with the prodstack citrain in the last few hours. This appears to the service or canonistack itself going down
<fginther> sergiusens, the MP for the icon fix failed to build deb packages, any ideas?
<sergiusens> fginther, already pushed fix
<fginther> sergiusens, awesome
<sergiusens> fginther, if we get rid of debs for these, we wouldn't need all this cmake ;-)
<fginther> sergiusens, can we install click packages on a trusty desktop?
<sergiusens> fginther, yes
<fginther> sergiusens, then yes, this deb stuff is a boat anchor
<sergiusens> would love to see that!
<sergiusens> fginther, can you tell the bot to run again btw?
<asac> cyphermox: how is your lead going?
<fginther> sergiusens, looks like it's running ow
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: CI Train Down - http://bit.ly/1gWAlR0 - if critical discuss your blockage with cyphermox and asac
<mhr3> robru, hm, landing pipeline broken?
<robru> mhr3, yep, whole thing imploded seconds after your last message to me
<mhr3> lovely
<robru> mhr3, i blame you. ;-)
<mhr3> ehm... thanks? :P
<robru> mhr3, j/k. jenkins vanished before I could even click publish like you asked. sorry. we have Top. Minds. on this, but it might take until tomorrow morning to resolve.
<asac> cyphermox: so yeah, lets see if we can bring this baby up; otherwise try to land most critical cases manually
<asac> cyphermox: like upload to silo for them :)
<cyphermox> working on it.
<asac> after testing: upload to archive
<cyphermox> I had never used canonistack before though so now I have an instance up, just can't ssh to it
<mhr3> robru, looks like didier went over his isp limit :P
<asac> cyphermox: check with #cts
<cyphermox> what?
<asac> cyphermox: thought you need help with canonistack
<asac> thought cts was the right house for that
<fginther> cyphermox, are you following this? https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/IS/CanonicalOpenstack?action=show&redirect=CanoniStack
<fginther> cyphermox, and did you deploy with juju?
<cyphermox> yes
<asac> thomi_: you guys impacted by this?
<fginther> cyphermox, juju probably used your ~/.ssh/id_rsa files, if you are having ssh troubles remove this line (IdentityFile ~/.canonistack/${NOVA_USERNAME}_${OS_REGION_NAME}.key) from your .ssh config
<asac> veebers: ^^ ?
<fginther> sergiusens, jenkins passed
<cyphermox> fginther: I tried all the keys, but I'll check and try again
<cyphermox> my ssh config is quite complex
<veebers> asac: yes we are. We were trying to release an Autopilot when we came across it
<asac> veebers: do you have your stuff in the silo?
<asac> and need publishing?
<veebers> asac: yes
<veebers> asac: not tested
<asac> veebers: ok. so you can test right now
<veebers> asac: ah I see, no, not built into the silo
<veebers> I thought you meant a silo allocated
<asac> veebers: you have the set of MPs?
<veebers> asac: aye, it is in the spreadsheet details, one moment
<veebers> asac: landing-006 tab
<sergiusens> fginther, btw, tell me when we can move reminders to that MR I sent your way; this would allow fat packages shortly
<didrocks> asac: robru: cyphermox: got the message from seb128. I restarted jenkins on the machine
<asac> didrocks: the hero :)
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> didrocks: care to share access? :)
<robru> didrocks, and give some people access before you sign off!
<asac> didrocks: can you give ssh access to cypher or so and tell him how to do that and then go off :)?
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: asac: as can't on canonistack policy
<didrocks> I*
<cyphermox> how so?
<didrocks> you need to connect with sshutle
<didrocks> sshuttle*
<didrocks> which is per nova id
<asac> didrocks: thats a policy?
<cyphermox> you should be able to ssh-import-id
<didrocks> apparently, from what I was told
<asac> didrocks: you cant put someone in .ssh/authorized_keys?
<asac> didrocks: then make a special key and send it to cypher and a few trusted
<asac> didrocks: encrypted with gpg
<didrocks> asac: yeah, sounds better
<cyphermox> didrocks: let's visit the canonistack setup tomorrow, there's something here I don't have quite right
<didrocks> anyway, we are going to move to prodstack
<didrocks> then no-one will have ssh access
<asac> didrocks: guess thats evil, but shrug :)
<didrocks> which worries me a little
<asac> didrocks: at least we can ask 24/7 for restarts :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: no, if IS can do stuff on it it's simple
<asac> didrocks: so system just needs to be robust that restarts recovers
<asac> e.g. 1000 restarts to test
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: for the stuff that was running, you may need to rerun then btw
<robru> didrocks, ok thx
<didrocks> if it was just "building", (and no preparing packages), you can run the job with "watch only"
<didrocks> to avoid repreparing anything
<robru> mhr3, ok i published your silo 11 now
<veebers> yay didrocks \o/ thanks for sorting that out
<didrocks> no worry
<fginther> sergiusens, regarding fat packages and ci, we would end up building armhf, amd64 and i386 packages for each MP?
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah, but cross compiled in the same build with the click chroot
<sergiusens> fginther, and armhf and i386 for now
<mhr3> robru, yey! :)
<asac> cyphermox: robru: so are we set?
<asac> is jenkins up?
<cyphermox> pretty much yeah
<robru> asac, it's up for now.
<robru> asac, no idea what caused the outage or if it might happen again
<robru> asac, and still no way to restore it without didrocks
<cyphermox> I have access.
<robru> oh ok
<robru> i don't ;-)
<cyphermox> and I think I just fixed my canonistack setup
<cyphermox> or maybe not
<cyphermox> juju is the problem.
<didrocks> asac: just note I only have access to the jenkins backend
<didrocks> I don't have access to the apache frontend
<didrocks> which is in another host
<asac> didrocks: what?
<asac> didrocks: is that a problem now?
<asac> didrocks: who owns that stuff?
<asac> ev?
<didrocks> I guess that my ssh key wasn't added to the machine
<asac> didrocks: can you confirm that the apache frontend is not the problem here?
<didrocks> asac: no, jenkins was down
<asac> didrocks: so every instance has a master key... whoever crreates the instance has that
<asac> didrocks: so you can confirm that the apache server is fine? :)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> it's working
<didrocks> as told 15 minutes ago
<asac> cool. i am pretty sure it wont explode today :)
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> nothing exploded in 4 weeks
<asac> still would like to know who owns that service
<didrocks> so I hope we'll have moved to prodstack before it explodes again
<asac> didrocks: right, but the level of flakiness of jenkins is way higher than a pure apache proxy
<didrocks> yeah, and it happened once in 4 weeks though (because we don't have $random plugins)
<asac> ev: do you know who has access to apache?
<didrocks> asac: I probably have a master key for it, I just don't know enough of canonistack to use it
<asac> ev: we seem to have fixed the outage, but found that noone knows who can log in there
<ev> what apache instance are we talking about?
<asac> ev: the citrain one
<ev> in canonistack?
<asac> yeah
<ev> didrocks: didn't you do the most recently deployment for that? You should have ssh access.
<didrocks> ev: I can't ssh to it, but maybe I didn't source the right nova file
<didrocks> ah, I'm on lcy02
<didrocks> so the old rotted instance
<asac> all good?
<asac> cyphermox: can we do a test build or something
<asac> to see that everything is operational?
<didrocks> asac: it's already the case
<didrocks> dude…
<cyphermox> looks good in jenkins yeah
 * didrocks sigh
<didrocks> when I say it's good, it's good :/
<cyphermox> didrocks: run away nao
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, because you need to have access to the jenkins apache NOW it seems
<didrocks> as it fall down once in 4 weeks, it seems that's it's more urgent than being in bed…
<didrocks> ev: ok, found it
<ev> yay
<didrocks> getting jenkins up: 1 min. Fixing NOW a wrong firedrill to give access to an apache proxy in case it refall in the next day: 20 minutes
<didrocks> anyway, asac: cyphermox has all access now
<didrocks> anyway, bye
<dpm> balloons, or fginther, could you help me figuring out why this MR is not passing, despite succeeding on the tests? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-weather-app/fixes-1282081/+merge/207190
<fginther> dpm, there was a test failure, it didn't get added to the MP, but I can fix that : http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-weather-app/29/
<dpm> thanks fginther
<balloons> dpm, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty-weather-app/29/..
<balloons> ohh I see fginther is a faster keyboardist :-)
<robru> boiko, ping about webbrowser-app in silo 5. it looks like it's built. have you done any testing yet?
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: CI Train Up and running - post-mortem pending
<boiko> robru: hey, nope, I went offline for a few minutes, and just discovered jenkins is back up, will do the testing now
<robru> boiko, great, thanks. would like to publish that soon, but don't cut any corners with the testing ;-)
<boiko> robru: I won't, don't worry
<robru> boiko, oh, and i put dialer-app in silo 13 for you, please build ;-)
<boiko> robru: were it you who merge & cleaned the build that was in silo 1? if so, thanks
<robru> boiko, yes I think so. you were away and I had a sense of urgency for whatever reason.
<boiko> :)
<robru> boiko, by which I mean "you're welcome!"
<robru> ;-)
<boiko> robru: thanks, btw, your active notifications when silos are allocated are really welcome, less polling on the spreadsheet
<robru> boiko, absolutely, push notifications always beat pull ;-)
<boiko> yeah
<robru> boiko, also I'm terrified that i'm going to step on the work that other landers are doing so I like to be as noisy as possible so people know I'm working ;-)
<boiko> hehe, makes sense
<robru> kgunn, i put unity-mir into silo 11, please build
<boiko> robru: testing on the browser MR done, it is good to go
<robru> boiko, thanks
<boiko> robru: the spreadsheet says it is still building though
<robru> boiko, that's just a hiccup from the outage earlier
<boiko> robru: ok, all good then
 * boiko calls it a day
<boiko> see you!
<robru> boiko, goodnight!
<kgunn> robru: thanks!
<boiko> robru: good night!
<robru> kgunn, you're welcome
<balloons> fginther: why is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/clock-app-click/142/ building as _all?
<balloons> I understand it's pure qml, but.. I guess it's fine
<fginther> balloons, I can't answer that, i assume it has something to do with debian/control
<fginther> its architecture is "all"
<balloons> fginther: yes.. I confirmed with dpm it's fine.. just checking :-) last time I built a click as all, they questioned me :-) But it had a plugin so, not pure qml
<dpm> yep, clock is pure qml, no arch-specific code, thus _all
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: CI Train Up and running - post-mortem pending
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-20
<asac> robru: cyphermox: all fine still?
<robru> asac, yes
<cyphermox> as far as I know, yes
<cyphermox> if anything goes truly bad I now have my own citrain!
<cyphermox> >:D
<asac> cyphermox: really?
<cyphermox> yep.
<asac> awesome :)
<cyphermox> juju ftw.
<asac> yeah sounds cool.
<asac> ok i tune out then. 'night and thanks all
<cyphermox> night.
<robru> asac, goodnight
<bzoltan1> hello folks
<bzoltan1> Is there a ticket controller on the CI train at this time?
<bzoltan1> Guys, I have a 7 MRs in queue to land before the MWC. I have filled the sheet, created the test plan and did all the rituals ... all the AP tests for ~25 apps (unity8, browser, gallery, all included) gave OK two times in a raw. I have no access to the calendar where the landing meeting is. Please tell me if there is anything else I should do.
<bzoltan1> hello didrocks
<didrocks> hey bzoltan1
<bzoltan1> didrocks: I have a 7 MRs in queue to land before the MWC. I have filled the sheet, created the test plan and did all the rituals ... all the AP tests for ~25 apps (unity8, browser, gallery, all included) gave OK two times in a raw. I have no access to the calendar where the landing meeting is. Please tell me if there is anything else I should do.
<didrocks> bzoltan1: just come to the meeting in 1h40, you can pick it from my calendar
<bzoltan1> didrocks: super, thanks
<didrocks> yw, ttyl! :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: asac: to be clear, it's on a shared account between ev and I (code is in a private branch to deploy), the goal was that we both had access. Not sure why ev didn't setup his account at the time
<didrocks> for me, we were covered (but in the same tz)
<didrocks> asac: creds were in the branch that was pointed out yesterday (at least, the master instance key)
<didrocks> asac: and to be clear, the prodstack ticket is in progress, so thanks for "it was himself settings things up so it's just him", but the ticket is opened and not completed yet
<didrocks> asac: and yeah, don't call me a manager when I'm not. Duty without benefit as seb128 told :p
<didrocks> (yeah, I'm backlogging on yesterday)
<didrocks> asac: btw, see RT 66960
<didrocks> cyphermox: I guess the branch you were pointed at was enough to add your ssh key to it
<sil2100> brb, reboot ;)
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: CI Train Up and running - post-mortem pending
<sil2100> didrocks: you think it's safe to assign a silo for UITK?
<didrocks> sil2100: we do assign during meetings
<didrocks> with the lander coming
<sil2100> ACK
<bzoltan1> sil2100: didrocks: me and zsombi will be there ... all tests are green
<didrocks> great!
<didrocks> bzoltan1: maybe you should come at the second half in the meeting (~in 30 minutes), so that we can see the image status beforehand
<didrocks> as it's a cause -> consequence
<bzoltan1> didrocks:  OK
<didrocks> thanks!
<sil2100> Damn, so tired
<didrocks> sil2100: coming?
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> on my way
<ogra_> grrr google
<didrocks> ogra_: embrace it, don't fight it :)
<ogra_> i cant get in ... no matter how much i force my canonical account
<ogra_> AAAAAH !
<ogra_> goddamnit !
<didrocks> ogra_: no worry, I'll do the image update
 * ogra_ tried everything from logging out to killing the browser, closing all tabs manipulating the url :(
<ogra_> yay
<vila> ogra_: \o/
<asac> ogra_: you need to close browser and killall GoogleTalkPlugin
<asac> :)
<asac> simple :P
<ogra_> asac, ah, that i didnt try ... it worked after all in the end
<asac> yeh, but thats often the reason that you cant get it to resurrect a clean state
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> sil2100: let me increase to 2 minutes actually
<didrocks> instead of 1
<didrocks> ah no
<didrocks> no choice :)
<didrocks> it's 5 or 1
<didrocks> so 1…
<sil2100> Smells risky!
<sil2100> But I see we like to live on the edge here ;)
<didrocks> well, better to do that early in the day
<didrocks> and see
<didrocks> not really likigin to live on the edge TBH :p
<sil2100> hehe
<thostr_> can anybody reconfig silo 7?
<sil2100> thostr_: sure
<sil2100> thostr_: did you add anything new to it?
<thostr_> sil2100: no, I removed one mp
<sil2100> Ah
<popey> didrocks: sil2100 194 looks fine.
<sil2100> popey: thanks \o/
<sil2100> thostr_: reconfigured
<didrocks> popey: thanks a LOT! :)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: what the hack is that -> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-014-1-build/3/console
<bzoltan1> sil2100: why jenkins did not complain at the first place???
<sil2100> bzoltan1: ah, one merge request doesn't seem to have a commit message set, strange
<sil2100> bzoltan1: although I see a commit message there
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  but Jenkins has approved that MR ... I set the commit message now
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  I just added
<sil2100> bzoltan1: I think the jenkins CI still is missing some 'bits' and it didn't detect that - you can simply rebuild now and all will be fine
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: That is what i do :) thanks and fingers crossed
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  by the way... Kamil Stoch rocks!
<ogra_> didrocks, calls and sms work on maguro, installing a click too ... camera didnt change though
<didrocks> ogra_: unsurprinsingly… ok, thanks, do you mind promoting (but maguro), please?
<ogra_> indeed
<sil2100> bzoltan1: hah, thanks ;)
 * sil2100 didn't watch most of the olympics though
<sil2100> ;<
<ogra_> === Image 194 promoted ===
<bzoltan1> sil2100: we have a fully legal web stream ... so I have an extra window :) on my desktop
<ogra_> ah, thats why your hangouts are choppy ?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> bandwith eaten by skiing ;)
<popey> didrocks: I just updated my main phone to 194 and am sat looking at a google logo ⍨
<popey> 24 mins and no unity
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964795/ lightdm log
<didrocks> urgh, reproduceable?
<didrocks> seb128: didn't you mention lightdm for anything? ^
<seb128> didrocks, darkxst on #ubuntu-desktop has login issues since today
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/1.9.8-0ubuntu1 landed this night
<didrocks> popey: I'm in meeting, sil2100 can you try updating as well?
 * sil2100 just upgraded his desktop and all was working fine after a reboot
<sil2100> But let me upgrade my phone
<sil2100> Still upgrading
<sil2100> popey, didrocks: just installed latest and hm, all is working good?
<ogra_> popey, fine here
<ogra_> just upgraded my mako
<bzoltan1> sil2100: didrocks: I am done with the UITK tests from the silo PPA. All green.
<Laney> does anyone know of a reason to not update grilo?
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ I'll publish it in a moment - we can kick an image after it's in the archive
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 46?
<thostr_> silo 7 can be published
<thostr_> sil2100: didrocks: ^^^
<sil2100> thostr_: o/
<sil2100> didrocks: packaging ACK! http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-014-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.46+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> ogra_: in the meantime, can I ask you for another packaging ACK in the meantime? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-007-2-publish/10/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-mediascanner_0.2+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sorry, back now
<didrocks> Laney: no reason, apart from a good testing on the mediaplayer before publishing :)
<ogra_> sil2100, why is that necessary ?
<Laney> okay
<didrocks> Laney: please run AP tests on it as well
<Laney> pandaboard needs moar pandas
 * ogra_ hands Laney some bamboo
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<didrocks> sil2100: can you tell me once it's in the release pocket so that we can get this done
<didrocks> sil2100: and +1 on u-s-m
<didrocks> with the amount of things entering the archive, if all is fine, we should really celebrate over a virtual beer
<Laney> pheature phreeze
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, any aswer before i ack ?
<Laney> I didn't hear anything about some kind of mass FFe for the phone stuff this time around btw
<didrocks> ogra_: I did, too slow :p
<ogra_> the old b-dep was covering that version already
<ogra_> didrocks, i asked him a while before you
<Laney> Could it be that it's not happening?
<Laney> ;-)
<sil2100> ogra_: oh oh! We want it to build with that particular version
<didrocks> Laney: discussion started and we got an oral +1, but I'm just doing some FFe bugs
<sil2100> ogra_: since with 0.99 smaller ones wasn't enough, as they added some things in the u-s-m code which needed the newer mediascanner2
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> ack then
<ogra_> (assuming you didnt wait for my answer anyway, since didrocks acked already)
<didrocks> ogra_: you are not used to upstream always wanted latest and greatest :p
<didrocks> wanting*
<didrocks> ok, no cry on the touch ML, let's say that it's only popey's phone going on strike
<sil2100> ogra_: publishing! Publishing everything nooooow
<popey> updated my desktop, now unity wont start
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i expect the libmediascanner-2.0-dev version to be at the right version in the archive anyway :P
<seb128> just upgrade and no issue here
<sil2100> popey: what the… ?!
<ogra_> popey, must be your username
<popey> I know, right?
<ogra_> popey, i upgraded my mako to 194 just fine and dist-upgraded my laptop too
<Laney> seb128: oops
<didrocks> popey: it's all your fault apparently :)
<Laney> did you see barry's  mail on -phone?
<ogra_> both came back fine after reboot
<Laney> I think we might have ruined that testing
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, don't start me on soname in package name now that we stop transitions in proposed :)
<seb128> Laney, ?
<Laney> He came up with a fix for those issues
<didrocks> Laney: it was really long, I didn't read it entirely
<Laney> but we stopped them happening ...
<seb128> Laney, is that the endless email?
<popey> manually run compiz from command line and desktop starts ☹
<seb128> Laney, I skept over because it was too much to read I think
<didrocks> seb128: maybe it's a french thing? :p
<seb128> popey, is "ubuntu-session" installed?
<Laney> you don't have to have read it
<popey> seb128: yes
<seb128> didrocks, or maybe it's a thing about people who have too much to do :p
<Laney>  - he asked for people to test his fix
<seb128> popey, ok, dunno then
<Laney>  - we worked around the bug
<Laney> so you can't test the fix
<didrocks> seb128: let's say that ;)
<seb128> Laney, if you submit a revert of the workaround we can land that
<Laney> unless you make sure to get an old enough image
<didrocks> yeah
<Laney> I'll do it in a ppa, don't want to break the real archive again
<didrocks> I guess just revert it, but please test it :)
<seb128> Laney, ok
<ogra_> seb128, i told him already ... its the username  ... the "if $USER = popey" code matches ;)
<Laney> it's not in yet
<didrocks> Laney: well, use a silo! :)
<Laney> hrm, yeah ...
<didrocks> ogra_: apparently, the unity7 guys has the same for me in the decorator code
<popey> sadly not just my user, all users on the machine are broken
<popey> grrr
<ogra_> they have one easteregg for everyone from teh canonical directory :)
<seb128> popey, good luck debugging, patches are welcome if you find a fix ;-)
<didrocks> ogra_: well, speaking of easter egg, in the GNOME stack, with have a patch for slangasek
<didrocks> we*
<didrocks> and I'm not kidding :p
<ogra_> is he broken ?
<seb128> popey, I recommend looking at ~/.xsession-errors and ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-ubuntu.log
<didrocks> no, to restore session saving
<didrocks> that we disabled
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ wants session saving on the phone 
<didrocks> this is the steve's personal quilt patch, signed by me, for him :)
<didrocks> "you know session saving is broken in multiple ways but you still want to use it
<didrocks> "
<sil2100> didrocks: another packaging ACK - looks safe! http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-datetime_13.10.0+14.04.20140219.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: yep, +1!
<popey> *boggle* reboot and now I get "low graphics mode". without changing anything
<seb128> popey, that can happen if the session fails to start
<seb128> popey, did you look at those logs?
<popey> yeah, nothing interesting
<seb128> is starting a session with startx working?
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yw
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965136/ is the lightdm.log
<seb128> popey, what about the xorg and greeter logs in the same dir?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965142/ is the main xorg one
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965143/ is the x-0.log from lightdm folder
<seb128> popey, that log indicates a buggy nvidia install
<seb128> [    13.005] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0
<popey> yeah, odd given it worked on previous boot
<popey> reboot, and this time it works!
<seb128> wth?
<popey> but no compiz
<popey> I mean, works as in lightdm starts, and I can login
<seb128> xorg log and ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-ubuntu.log?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965151 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965153
<Laney> where's the ci train project list?
<popey> oh sorry, wrong log
<seb128> Laney, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965155
<seb128> Laney, component tab
<Laney> ty
<seb128> yw
<Laney> okay, good, system-image and u-d-m are there
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> Laney, do you want to batch the u-s-s change with those?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> that makes sense
<Laney> if you review it I'll ask for a silo then get barry to add his stuff into it
<seb128> I just +1 it
<Laney> ty
<seb128> Laney, not sure you can "get barry to add his stuff"
<Laney> why?
<seb128> Laney, somebody needs to put a landing ask listed the vcses for u-d-m s-i and u-s-s
<seb128> that can be you
<seb128> because you can't really "mix" owners who each have their components
<seb128> somebody need to go to land the set
<ogra_> mandel, ^^^^
<ogra_> (in case you missed it
<ogra_> )
<Laney> but he can edit the spreadsheet to add the right branches
<seb128> he can
<Laney> that's fine then
<seb128> but then you need to ask for a reconfigure of the silo and rebuiled
<seb128> rebuild
<seb128> so you can as well start by listing everything
<Laney> not so worried about that part
<seb128> ok ;-)
<Laney> mandel: would you like to try and get in this silo with u-s-s and s-i?
<Laney> If so, line 47
<ogra_> seems it is already in silo10
<ogra_> (see #phablet)
<mandel> Laney,sure, but I have no write access and I have a silo already :)
<Laney> oh right
<ogra_> (thats why i pinged above ;) )
<Laney> well, feel free to do it separately, doesn't matter really
<Laney> ogra_: secret channels, bah!
<ogra_> whee
<mandel> Laney, since I have one, I'll do it in there, unless you see it is important to get the tree of them
<ogra_> 15sec boot on flo !!
<Laney> mandel: nah, no worries
<seb128> ogra_, what is "flo"?
<ogra_> seb128, our new default arch :P
<seb128> k
<ogra_> (nexus7 2013)
<Laney> ogra_: is there any way your package-diff script can include the build numbers?
<Laney> I dislike that we have two ways of referring to builds :(
<ogra_> Laney, tricky, since it runs way before system-image creates the system image (and thus the version number)
<ogra_> i could hack something in buut that would be racy most of the time
<ogra_> we have three ways to refer to the three parts a build consists of btw
<Laney> even a mapping somewhere would be good
<ogra_> ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> has the mapping
<Laney> in a readable way ...
<ogra_> second column of the version is cdimage
<ogra_> third is android
<ogra_> Laney, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty-proposed/mako/index.json
<ogra_> :P
<Laney> har de har
<ogra_> if you find that more readable
<Laney> import laney.json
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> ogra_, you could maybe record what's the current system-image version at the time you diff
<ogra_> my prob is really that i cant predict if system-image is done when the manifest diffing happens
<seb128> usually the new build should be that_one+1
<Laney> I can't find the image that first had new u-s-s
<ogra_> so the number will be off most of the time
 * Laney sucks
<ogra_> seb128, how do you know ... there might be multiple cdimage builds queued up ...
<ogra_> system-image runs on a cron schedule and picks randomly what landed new in the cdimage output dir
<ogra_> and cdimage builds queue up if multiple people trigger them from iso.qa.ubuntu.com via the UI
<mhr3> didrocks, more rows in train pls
<Laney> ogra_: can your script miss builds?
<mhr3> didrocks, well... i added them, but it seems there should be some formulas in there
<ogra_> Laney, miss builds ?
<Laney> yes
 * ogra_ scripts a Miss Universe build then 
<Laney> can there be a cdimage build which you don't get a diff for
<ogra_> beautifully shaped
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, thank the spreadsheet for that :p
<ogra_> Laney, no
<Laney> bah
<didrocks> mhr3: selecting the column, then the rows are absolute coordinates
<Laney> help me find ubuntu-system-settings please
<Laney> 0.1+14.04.20140218.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/image-stuff$ grep 0.1+14.04.20140218.1-0ubuntu1 *
<ogra_> 20140220.changes:messaging-app from 0.1+14.04.20140218-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+14.04.20140218.1-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> and done
<didrocks> thanks for the head's up mhr3
<Laney> not there!
<ogra_> Laney, thats 195
<Laney> look at the package name
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> Laney, well, then there is no build yet
<ogra_> that contains it
<Laney> how can that be
<Laney> it went to release 2014-02-18 23:08:34 GMT
 * ogra_ checks on lillipilly 
<Laney> indeed it is in the latest manifest
<ogra_> 20140207.changes:ubuntu-system-settings from 0.1+14.04.20140203-0ubuntu1 to 0.1+14.04.20140206-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> thats the latest i can find
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> manifest has it
<ogra_> so it should be in 20140219.1.changes
<sil2100> hmm, after updating, pressing alt+w in a terminal window when using irssi opens up my menu instead of switching the irssi channels
<sil2100> Annoying
<ogra_> which is empty ... hrm
<sil2100> Even though I disabled the alt+ shortcuts
<didrocks> sil2100: you don't upload everyday, do you?
<didrocks> update*
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I just updated today ;p Last update I made was like a week ago
<ogra_> Laney, sorry then, seems my network was down during 19.1 diffing
<didrocks> yeah
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for 48 pls?
<didrocks> so thanks attente :p
<sil2100> brrr ;)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> mhr3: sure
<Laney> ogra_: ah
<ralsina> Hi! I am having a problem in silo 10... I removed a branch from the MP list because it has conflicts, but jenkins is still trying to merge it.
<sil2100> ralsina: hi! You need to ask someone from our team to reconfigure in that case
<sil2100> ralsina: but we're working on allowing you guys reconfiguring it yourself, but we'll see ;)
<sil2100> ralsina: for now I'll reconfigure
<Laney> ogra_: so 191?
<ogra_> Laney, fixed http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140219.1.changes
<ralsina> sil2100: oh, sorry then I need a reconfigure :-)
<Laney> cool! thanks
<ogra_> Laney, well, 191.5 i would say :P
<ogra_> ah, and now i know what happened
<ogra_> 19.1 was a non existent build (manual build without publishing to test x86 emulator image builds)
<ogra_> thats why everything got confused
<ogra_> if you check http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ you will see there is no 19.1
<ogra_> only 19 and 19.2
<sil2100> ralsina: reconfigured ;)
<ralsina> sil2100: awesome, thanks
<mandel> Laney, that silo you mentioned, is it going to have the latests si and the auto update enabled, correct?
<Laney> mandel: that's my plan, assuming barry is on board
<mandel> Laney, can I add udm there, there is a merge issue in my silo (due to bzr failing to recognized a fixed conflict) and would be great to add a branch of udm to it
<mandel> Laney, so that we can test the entire thing
<ogra_> Laney, why does the change make it hard to reproduce the bug ? just switching to "always download on wlan" and waiting for teh timout will expose it again
<Laney> mandel: yeah, if it's isolated enough to go in on its own
<Laney> ogra_: it's still probably possible if you go in and out of the updates screen or something
<ogra_> right
<Laney> but it's not as easy, and the instructions given in the mail don't work
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> havent read that novel :P
<mandel> Laney, well, the branch has all the previous bugs (mainly logging fixes) that we want to have for the testing
<mandel> Laney, but it is no isolated per se because it fixes more than one bug and is quite a big diff
<Laney> mandel: silo 10 looks like it's building now anyway, or did you take something out?
<mandel> Laney, took the culprit out
<Laney> ah
<mandel> Laney, for some reason my bzr resolve was not fixing the merge issue :-/
<Laney> ok, well I suppose it should be fine if you think it's the best way
<mandel> Laney, very very weird
<mandel> Laney, well, from my point of view, yes we want to test the three of them and udm with all the updates
<mandel> Laney, can you edit the spreadsheet? I have no rights to do it AFAIK
<Laney> ok, what's the branch?
<mandel> Laney, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/atomic-steps
<Laney> ty
<mandel> Laney, thx you! that we can test the entire "updates stack" this evening with barry
<Laney> it'll have to wait until the other one is finished to avoid conflicting
<mandel> Laney, correct
<mandel> Laney, I'll try to test the other silo asap so that is merge in trunk if everything goes as planned
<Laney> also it's not top approved
<mandel> Laney, the atomic-steps? dammed, approving
<mandel> Laney, done
 * mandel runs to have lunch
<Laney> self approval?
<mandel> Laney, was reviewed by diego and forgot to do that
<mandel> Laney, and jenkins
<Laney> mmkay ;-)
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> thx ;)
<dpm> hi cjohnston, I was trying to retrieve a click package we used for testing from: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/weather-app-click/114/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.weather_1.0.197_all.click but I don't seem to be able to reach that server. Is there any way to get that click package again?
<cjohnston> dpm: do you not have vpn access to the lab?
<dpm> cjohnston, I do not
<popey> cjohnston: what's the ip of s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci once you're on the vpn/
<popey> ?
<cjohnston> popey: not sure
<cjohnston> we try not to use ip's for any reason
<cjohnston> dpm: does something like this not work: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/weather-app-click/
<popey> right, well it doesn't resolve here when I'm on the vpn
<cjohnston> popey: do others resolve?
<popey> others like?
<cjohnston> any other address in the lab
<cjohnston> q-jenkins d-jenkins
<dpm> cjohnston, that works, but I cannot find the build for that r197 there
<cjohnston> dpm: check your mail please
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_: kicking an image for the toolkit
<didrocks> wait
<didrocks> that's not normal
<didrocks> no crash in dialer-app :p
<didrocks> in previous image
<popey> thats the only one i know
<dpm> thanks a lot cjohnston
<didrocks> ralsina: yeah, I didn't mention the reconfiguration case in the HO the other day, we ran out of time (and trolling :p)
<didrocks> sorry for that
<sil2100> Oh no!
<sil2100> We want dialer-app crash back!
<ogra_> ++
<ralsina> didrocks: no problem :-)
<sil2100> popey: hohoho, fixed the terminal issue ;)
<popey> ooh!
 * popey hugs sil2100 
<popey> Ship it!
<sil2100> popey: need to do some more testing if this fix doesn't break anything else, but it doesn't seem so
<popey> super
<sil2100> Ok, we need to clear out some silos ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100, where was the issue?
<sil2100> sergiusens: it's like Daniel mentioned, the issue was with the changes in event propagation in the konsole plugin - just another code-path was needed instead
<sil2100> sergiusens: so I will need someone to release a new terminal-app with the new terminal-app plugin ;) I'll prepare a MR to lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin
<sergiusens> sil2100, ack, but there's no silos there
<sil2100> sergiusens: I know, it's click
<sil2100> sergiusens: the silos thing was not related to the terminal-app sentence
<sergiusens> sil2100, you just need to MR the plugin; fwiw fginther` and balloons have super cow powers to build and upload ;-)
<sil2100> I just mentioned that we need to clear out some silos in overall ;D
<sergiusens> ah :-)
<sergiusens> fair enough
<tedg> It seems the spreadsheet is broken.
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> tedg: again?
<sil2100> tedg: what's wrong?
<tedg> I have a build that really is in silo 9, but the silo 9 on the spreadsheet is indicator-keyboard
<sergiusens> new layout migration?
<sil2100> tedg: let me see
<sergiusens> tedg, good thing you read, I just tab it once I'm in the correct one and then don't bother to read sometimes
<sil2100> tedg: uuuh, indeed
<sil2100> Checking what's wrong
<tedg> sergiusens, Heh, don't do that :-)
<tedg> sil2100, Thanks!
<sil2100> AH!
<sil2100> WTF!
<sil2100> Someone actually *hardcoded* the line reference in silo 009 ;/
<sil2100> tedg: fixed, thanks for pointing out the issue ;)
<tedg> Hah, thanks sil2100!
<sergiusens> sil2100, is the train headed to ci.ubuntu.com anytime soon ?
<sil2100> I guess someone broke that sheet by accident during the google problems
<sergiusens> or anywhere away from spreadsheets
<sergiusens> reminds me of working at intel
<sergiusens> everything was a spreadsheet :-P
<sil2100> sergiusens: as far as I know not for now, I think we're lacking resources to move it further ;p We might switch once CIAirlines are finally done ;)
<sil2100> (one day!)
<popey> 41
<didrocks> sil2100: not the first time that some hardcoded the line reference
<tedg> popey, +1
<popey> ☻
<sergiusens> didrocks, could be someone mistakenly editing the line to correct the comment thinking it would propagate
<sergiusens> didrocks, can you protect cells?
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, it's a hidden one
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, but if I do that (like the status), you are not able to read the content anymore
<didrocks> sergiusens: you have an horrible hash grey
<sergiusens> didrocks, so no write protect; just r/w :-/
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, not possible with google spreadsheet. I looked for quite a while and found a lot of people mentionning this
<sergiusens> bummer
<didrocks> you can then click on view -> hide protect cells
<didrocks> but it's not a global setting
<didrocks> and if you refresh
<didrocks> you have to reclick again
<didrocks> so well…
<sil2100> didrocks: ok... so it seems sometimes the ranges don't automatically expand again
<sil2100> didrocks: SiloAssigment and PendingUID again didn't auto-expand, need to expand those manually
<didrocks> sil2100: nothing with the automation, right?
<sil2100> (they say it's till row 48, while we have 51)
<sil2100> No no, it's just google spreadsheet issues I guess
<didrocks> ah
<sil2100> Like, spreadsheets not auto-expanding when adding rows sometimes
<didrocks> can you define expand?
<didrocks> ah the end of the spreadsheet
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> you set a column
<didrocks> and it's converting to absolute address
<didrocks> so you need to change yourself
<didrocks> there is a "change" event I want to poke in, to see if I can interecept the event
<didrocks> but before, I want to ensure we don't have spreadsheet issues again
<sil2100> didrocks: right, had to increase the range manually, but normally I saw it increase automatically when you add something
<sil2100> Ok
<sergiusens> didrocks, so eu is signing off soon and us coming back in? just to get the gallery and camera click work done
<didrocks> sil2100: it doesn't
<didrocks> sergiusens: well, depends on "soon", there are still at least 3 hours for me
<didrocks> (knowing that I'm going to take the first break of the day soon first)
<sergiusens> didrocks, I have meetings for two hours and one of the landings involves a seed change
<didrocks> sergiusens: did you get ubuntu-settings as a lp project btw?
<sergiusens> didrocks, no; and we are not landing it
<didrocks> ah ok
<sergiusens> didrocks, that was the blocker :-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: let's sync up once we are both free (or come to the landing meeting)
<didrocks> yep
<sergiusens> didrocks, ok, as many others mentioned, I don't have it in my cal :-)
<didrocks> plars: psivaa: so, current test almost over and the other image almost there :p
 * sergiusens will just ask ogra_ for the link during the standup
<didrocks> sergiusens: just add the UE calendar, there was an email that people in UE should have it :)
<didrocks> I have the address if needed
<didrocks> one sec
<ogra_> seed change ?
<ogra_> happy to do it
<plars> didrocks: cool, thanks for the heads up.
<didrocks> plars: new sdk in this one
<plars> didrocks: ack, fortunately the results for 195 on mako look pretty steady
<didrocks> plars: yeah ;)
<didrocks> just one to go!
<didrocks> and yeah!
<psivaa> didrocks: and that too is good :)
<psivaa> and no crashes on 195
<didrocks> yep :)
<mhr3> didrocks, got a new revision in mp, and build is refusing to build it, do i check ignore or force?
<didrocks> mhr3: what does it says?
<mhr3> 2014-02-20 15:04:31,305 ERROR You already tried to build everything. You need to either:
<mhr3>  - use the ignore step flag
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't see a force in the 3 proposals :)
<mhr3> didrocks, i don't trust instructions :P
<didrocks> so yeah, IGNORE step :)
<mhr3> thx ;)
<didrocks> I should add (to rebuild all MPs)
<didrocks> then prepareonly (only to rebuild some components)
<didrocks> or watch only (to not rebuild anything but check the ppa status)
<didrocks> that would be more meaningful I guess
<didrocks> mhr3: basically, the check is here to avoid you shooting on your feet
<didrocks> like if a successful build happened
<didrocks> maybe you just want to rebuild part of what you had
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, as you had the same questions ^
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> changed to:
<didrocks> "You already tried to build everything. You need to either:\n - use the ignore step flag (to rebuild all MPs)\n - use --prepareonly (to rebuild only some components) \n - use --watchonly (to only check ppa status without any rebuild)."
<didrocks> and short message: "Can't build: prevent a whole rebuild as one full build was already successful. Is that on purpose? Please check available options."
<bregma> could I get a reconfigure in silo 003 to pick up overnight changes from distro, please?
<didrocks> ok, going for a run
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<ralsina_> didrocks: can land silo 10 please?
<ralsina_> oops, didrocks is running, so sil2100^
<mandel> Laney, the other silo is ok, once it has been merged we can take a look at the one you created with barry
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can anyone help alex-abreu unblock silo-001?
<Laney> mandel: rocking
<rsalveti> didrocks: hey, so I need a silo for the android 4.4 transition :-)
<rsalveti> which will be mostly kernel pkgs + android
<rsalveti> we'll try to do the switch tomorrow
<rsalveti> what can possibly go wrong on a friday
<rsalveti> didrocks: I just need a ppa so I can copy the packages over (and dput android)
<sil2100> Looking
<ogra_> rsalveti, just upload to the archive and run :)
<rsalveti> I can reconfigure the silo anytime
<rsalveti> haha
<ogra_> tomorrow at 20:00 UTC
<ogra_> definitely the best time ;)
<rsalveti> right
<sil2100> ralsina_: looking in a moment ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: hah, we seem to have another bug in the new reconfigure job ;)
<sil2100> Or wait, no, scratch that!
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<bregma> sil2100, are we blocked on reconfigures?
<sil2100> bregma: not entirely, but there's a bug in one of the jobs... do you need something reconfigured?
<mhr3> sil2100, 48 tested, pls publish
<bregma> sil2100, yes, silo 003 please
<sil2100> Aaaaaaa
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> mhr3, bregma: in a moment guys
<sil2100> bregma: hmm, unity/ubuntu-session is in CITrain? Did we do daily-releases of that?
<sil2100> bregma: I see it wasn't in daily-release even, so I guess you need to do a direct upload to the PPA
<sil2100> bregma: cyphermox can help you with that (as soon I go AFK)
<sil2100> cyphermox: ^
<bregma> sil2100, I can just pull it from the ci-train, no biggie to me
<cyphermox> what's this about?
<bregma> sil2100, I removed that MP, it can go in later
<sil2100> cyphermox: nevermind then ;)
<sil2100> bregma: thanks, reconfiguring then!
<balloons> fginther`: ping
<sil2100> bregma: reconfiguring sil 003
<sil2100> cyphermox, robru_: can you do some publishings? Would be grateful :) ^
<sil2100> bregma: reconfigured
<bregma> thx
<fginther`> balloons, pong
<cyphermox> which ones have you done alrady?
<cyphermox> I can't spend much time on this, I have stuff of my own to land
<balloons> fginther`: can I get access to the click builders in jenkins as well? aka, so I can build one-offs?
<balloons> fginther`: i had thought i could get the old artifacts but I don't see them; perhaps only on the private vpn
<fginther`> balloons, one moment
<sil2100> Ok, I go to practice right now, be back in like 2-3 hours
<didrocks> sil2100: which bug?
<cyphermox> didrocks: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-009-2-publish/16/artifact/packaging_changes_upstart-app-launch_0.3+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1.diff  <-- the changelog looks wrong to me
<ralsina_> sil2100: did you get to land silo 10?
<didrocks> rsalveti: seems sil2100 ignored you :/
 * didrocks does
<cyphermox> doh
<cyphermox> I was about to
<didrocks> cyphermox: there is another one I guess waiting for publish
<didrocks> let's share the pain :)
<cyphermox> 15
<didrocks> yep
<cyphermox> can you take a look at the changelog I pointed to?
<didrocks> cyphermox: ack on the bug in the changelog, I'll need to look at that
<didrocks> rsalveti: done
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> ralsina_: ^
 * didrocks removes his ogra_'s mask
<ralsina_> didrocks: ack, thanks!
<cyphermox> assigning 49
<didrocks> rsalveti: did you get what you needed?
<cyphermox> didrocks: fyi: http://calypso.cyphermox.net/~mtrudel/silos/
<cyphermox> we're getting close to the total silos ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: can you as well clean the mediascanner silos and so on? I guess things should be at the destination now (req from thorst)
<didrocks> cyphermox: ahah, indeed, nice trend!
<didrocks> mhr3: some for req. 19
<cyphermox> I'll need to reconfigure the graphs though, not keeping enough backlog
<mhr3> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> hum, seems that someone publish landing 009 and didn't see packaging ack
<didrocks> ah, it's yours cyphermox :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: not yet :-)
 * rsalveti was ignored 
<rsalveti> :P
<didrocks> rsalveti: can you file one line? I'll get a lovely silo for you :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'll let you publish slot 9 as you started
<didrocks> cyphermox: I'll fix the changelog bug later on, not a blocker IMHO
<cyphermox> alright then
<didrocks> I think I know what happens
 * ogra_ feels demasked 
<didrocks> heh
<ogra_> didrocks, whats that about ?
<didrocks> ok, shower, back in 10 minutes
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can you get a line for me? for the 4.4 landing
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, I just typoed rals with rsal :)
<ogra_> ah :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: you don't have edit rights? I can fix that
<rsalveti> didrocks: not yet
<didrocks> (done)
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah
 * didrocks really shower now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I can do that now :-)
<ogra_> *sniff* *sniff*
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> sil2100: didrocks: line in place (53), can I get a silo? :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, did all the kernels make it to the archive?
<ogra_> pfft kernels
<ogra_> overrated
<ogra_> systemd will replace them too !
<didrocks> rsalveti: I guess the source package is android"
<didrocks> and you wanted ready set to yes :)
<didrocks> rsalveti: seat landing-004 for you :)
<dholbach> alex-abreu, did you get your silo sorted out?
<didrocks> 4 silos remaining, time to raise prices!
<rsalveti> didrocks: one, yes, but thanks
<rsalveti> didrocks: will update it once I get more packages
<didrocks> rsalveti: ah, you need someone to reconfigure the silo then
<didrocks> with the new infos
<didrocks> but people here can do that :)
<rsalveti> didrocks: I think I can do that
<rsalveti> you told me how to do it already
<rsalveti> so we should be good
<didrocks> ah ok, great :)
<alex-abreu> dholbach, not yet
<dholbach> can anyone help alex-abreu getting a silo? (I personally don't know the right process for this O:-))
<didrocks> dholbach: they should come to the landing team meeting
<didrocks> which is in 10 minutes
<dholbach> alex-abreu, ^
<didrocks> dbarth has the intructions for that
<didrocks> (also, there is no line)
<didrocks> cyphermox: plars: ogra_: coming?
<plars> didrocks: trying to... if I can get my browser to cooperate
<plars> it doesn't seem to like the hangout plugin lately
<ogra_> OH COME ON !
 * ogra_ whacks gtalk 
<om26er> sil2100, hey
<om26er> sil2100, can you please release ubuntu-integration-tests into ubuntu
<ralsina_> sil2100: can I get a reconfigure of silo 12 please?
<sergiusens> didrocks, hey stat never got updated
<didrocks> sergiusens: stat?
<didrocks> rsalveti: better that you ping the US folks (see /topics) now
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> ogra out of this body…
<didrocks> ralsina_: ^
<ralsina_> didrocks: sure!
<didrocks> I guess we'll have to ban one of them at some point! :)
<ogra_> lol
<ralsina_> didrocks: I am going to highlight rsa-lveti just in case ;-)
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<ralsina_> robru_: can I get a reconfigure of silo 12 please?
<didrocks> ralsina_: btw, just to be clear, you only need a reconfiguration if you add/remove branches
<ralsina_> didrocks: yes, I added one
<didrocks> not if you push new commits
<robru_> ralsina_, sure
<didrocks> ok, just to ensure, it wasn't clear to everyone before :)
<ralsina_> robru_: thanks!
<ralsina_> robru: also, silo 10 has been "migrating to destination" for a long time, is that normal?
<robru> ralsina_, i'll check it in a sec
<ralsina_> thanks ** 2
<didrocks> ralsina_: you have to run merge and clean
<ralsina_> didrocks: I thought I had to run that *after* it finished migrating?
<didrocks> ralsina_: basically this step doesn't refresh automatically
<didrocks> ralsina_: so, get something publish
<didrocks> wait for a couple of hors
<didrocks> hours
<didrocks> and run merge and clean
<didrocks> if your component is not in the release pocket
<didrocks> it will tell you :)
<ralsina_> ok, it has been a couple of hours, so, I'll click
<didrocks> if it's too early, it will tell you
<robru> ralsina_, 12 is reconfigured
<didrocks> and you can rerun merge and clean as much as you want
<ralsina_> robru: awesome, thanks
<didrocks> if you see it's in proposed for 5-6 hours
<didrocks> it means something is blocking it
<didrocks> and then, get in touch with us to know why :)
<didrocks> ralsina_: I'll try to get that more info refresh (but have to avoid deadlocks and so on). I just need time :p
<ralsina_> didrocks: I am totally ok with it being manual. Don't stress out :-)
<didrocks> ralsina_: or if you have something better than "migrating to destination" that doesn't let people think it's refreshing… :)
<ralsina_> "wait a couple of hours anc click merge & clean"?
<didrocks> can be, more direct :)
<didrocks> let's be agile and put that before the automation :)
<mhr3> sil2100, 17 tested, rdy to publish
<didrocks> ralsina_: string changed and deployed, thanks!
<mhr3> or robru ^^
<ralsina_> didrocks: you're welcome
<robru> mhr3, on it
<mhr3> robru, eh, that is landing-017
<robru> mhr3, right
<didrocks> ralsina_: ah, see for instance, on your req, one package is not there yet :)
<robru> mhr3, published. so when you see it in distro, please merge & clean
<ralsina_> right, so another hour and then I try again. np
<didrocks> ralsina_: yeah, and it's still stuck for longer, it means something may block it
<didrocks> (tests not passing or so on…)
<mhr3> didrocks, add a timestamp when the publishing started ;)
<mhr3> "migrating for 4 hours..."
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, it's part of a huge todo list :p
<didrocks> for something that was supposed to be a 2 day hack FYI :)
<mhr3> didrocks, when will you realize that the 2 day hacks always end up being the thing people use? :P
<didrocks> yeah, I wasn't thinking at that scale though
<robru> mhr3, this whole system is just a stop-gap until we get the CI Airline, which is the real deal ;-)
<robru> in a couple months, right didrocks? ;-)
<didrocks> well, I'm not coding it :p
<didrocks> so not under my control ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks, sucks to be me; some landings happened in between for gallery :(
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, merge conflict?
<sergiusens> didrocks, I would need to merge trunk and then reconfigure the silo? as I need to resubmit
<sergiusens> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> sergiusens: if you don't change the MP list, you can just reclick build
<sergiusens> didrocks, I can't, bfiller owns the original MR
<didrocks> ah :/
<didrocks> so yeah
<didrocks> need to reconfigure the silo
<didrocks> sergiusens: managers leaving the FF weeks? that shouldn't be allowed! :p
<sergiusens> i hope it even works
<didrocks> so many changes?
<sergiusens> no, just one
<didrocks> ok, TBH, you are not really tied to the FFe for you
<didrocks> so don't feel overpressed
<sergiusens> that conflict; the desktop file and fullscreen maangement
<boiko> didrocks: there is a typo in the status on row 43, "Wait a couple of hours anc click" should probably "and click", right?
<didrocks> boiko: yeah, it's ralsina_'s typo for prosperity :)
<didrocks> 18:37:31   ralsina_ | "wait a couple of hours anc click merge & clean"?
 * didrocks fixes :p
<boiko> didrocks: ah ok, I missed that in the backlog :)
<didrocks> 13 minutes between the commit and some detect it, awesome! :)
<ralsina_> hahaha
<didrocks> ralsina_: I had all my trust in you! :)
<didrocks> boiko: typo fixed, thanks!
<ralsina_> I had ONE JOB
<boiko> :)
<didrocks> (the current one won't refresh though)
<boiko> that's ok, I can live with that :)
<didrocks> sure? ;)
<didrocks> phew
<robru> thostr_, silo 9 ready to merge & clean.
<thostr_> robru: cleaning up
<robru> thanks
<sergiusens> didrocks, I updated the mr list; I'm ok with waiting for the bot to run
<didrocks> sergiusens: configuring that one as the last of the day :)
<robru> didrocks, can i get a quick packaging ack? cyphermox isn't around http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.1.2+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> robru: perfect!
<didrocks> +1
<robru> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> sergiusens: oh, I didn't assign you a silo?
 * didrocks wonders why there is nothing anymore
<didrocks> h
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> something removed the status?
<sergiusens> didrocks, yeah, silo 7
 * didrocks restores the formula
<sergiusens> didrocks, that's what I said above ;-)
<didrocks> sergiusens: please nobody delete the status :p
<sergiusens> didrocks, i didn't touch it
<robru> thostr_, i put mediascanner in silo 18, please build ;-)
<didrocks> ok, not sure who did that, anyway, it's easy to restore ;)
<didrocks> sergiusens: done
<thostr_> robru: thanks. I'll just wait couple of more minutes as by now we have some more MPs for it and reconfigure is faster than the entire chain
<robru> thostr_, ah, fair
<didrocks> thostr_: would be nice (not sure you see the number of pings), if you can submit only when you have the whole set
<sergiusens> didrocks, the status is just stale, right? the merge conflict
<didrocks> sergiusens: it's updating every minute
<sergiusens> ack
<didrocks> see :)
<sergiusens> yeah
<sergiusens> magic
<thostr_> didrocks: well, I was ready early today but haven't got a silo...
<thostr_> didrocks: but in general, yes, I'll only request once it's ready
<didrocks> thostr_: ah ok, in that sense :)
<didrocks> robru: I'm spreading the spreadsheet with more cells just in case
<didrocks> robru: as google apps doesn't spread formulas for us
<robru> ah
<robru> didrocks, can you archive some of the complete landings?
<didrocks> robru: they are all from today, I wanted to do that tomorrow morning if possible
<didrocks> s/all/almost all
<robru> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> robru: ok, you should have enough slots for now, needing anything for me before I sign off and jenkins goes down?
<robru> didrocks, well only cyphermox has access to fix jenkins and he's not here...
<didrocks> robru: do you have nova canonistack setup?
<robru> didrocks, nope
<didrocks> you need that if I import your ssh id
<robru> didrocks, docs?
<robru> mhr3, please merge & clean silo 17
<mhr3> robru, clicked, thx
<robru> seb128, ok, landing 55 got silo 2, please build
<seb128> thanks
<thostr_> robru: can you reconfig silo 18>
<robru> thostr_, sure
<robru> thostr_, ok it's done
<cyphermox> what>
<cyphermox> robru I'm there if there's anything with jenkins
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<robru> cyphermox, ok, you weren't around earlier ;-)
<cyphermox> I'm trying to finish my own work too
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<thostr_> robru: thanks!
<robru> cyphermox, got an error in the spreadsheet saying some function timed out. any way to just restart that?
<robru> cyphermox, nm, fixed itself
<cyphermox> to answer your question, no, we're at the mercy of Google.
<robru> excellent
<robru> boiko, silo 13 is ready to merge & clean
<boiko> robru: thanks, I have just triggered it.
<robru> boiko, thank you
<ralsina_> robru: can I land silo 12 please?
<robru> sure
<ralsina_> robru: thanks!
<robru> ralsina_, done. please merge & clean once it hits distro
<ralsina_> robru: sure thing
<robru> mhr3, please merge & clean silo 15, it's ready
<mhr3> robru, done
<robru> mhr3, merci!
<thostr_> robru: silo 18 is good to publish
<robru> thostr_, on it!
<robru> thostr_, very first time silo 18 was ever used ;-)
<robru> please merge & clean after it reaches distro!
<thostr_> robru: I'll thanks
<thostr_> (might be tomorrow morning though)
<robru> thostr_, ok
<AlbertA> plars: I got a launchpad branch where the Jenkins bot has never run for some reason
<AlbertA> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity-mir/hide-surface-during-app-suspend/+merge/205695
<AlbertA> plars: what can I do to force it to run?
<plars> let me look
<tvoss> sil2100, still around?
<sil2100> tvoss: yes!
<AlbertA> plars: this lp branch also - https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity-mir/cross-compile-link-fix/+merge/205690
<sil2100> tvoss: just got back from practice
<cgoldberg> robru ... hi.. I was in the landing meeting earlier for line 54 in spreadsheet (window-mocker release). .   but I don't see a silo provisioned in the spreadsheet.   is that in progress?
<robru> cgoldberg, I've been waiting for you to mark it as 'ready' (column H says 'no')
<cgoldberg> robru, oops.. my bad.. marking now :)
<robru> cgoldberg, no worries. will assign right now then ;-)
<robru> cgoldberg, oh, and the other thing, the URL you put in column F has to be the *merge* URL, not the *branch* URL. please fix that
 * cgoldberg fixes
<cgoldberg> robru, fixed
<robru> cgoldberg, ok, you got silo 9, please build
<cgoldberg> ta
<robru> you're welcome
<plars> fginther: any idea on AlbertA's query above^? I checked the allowed_users as recommended but that's the only hint I have to go by, and it seems to not be running either
<fginther> plars, AlbertA, this is where ci-train broke upstream merger testing... Once the MP is marked "Approved" the -ci jobs will not run
<plars> fginther: oh, so we just need to mark it !approved on top and it should see it? or does more need to be done now?
<fginther> AlbertA, if the status is changed to Needs Review, it should be tested
<AlbertA> fginther: ok let me try that thanks
<plars> fginther: thanks, I'll add that
<plars> to the wiki
<fginther> thanks all
<plars> fginther: I also happened to notice http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/trigger-ci-and-autolanding-job/14228/console while poking around - is that something to be worried about?
<ralsina_> robru: can I get a silo for row 47? Sorry for it being so late.
<robru> ralsina_, it's noon?
<robru> but yes
<robru> ralsina_, just mark 'yes' in column H please
<ralsina_> robru: well, much later than the meeting where I am supposed to ask for silos ;-)
<fginther> plars, I'm going to delete that job, it's been replaced by http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/trigger-ci-job/ and http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/trigger-autolanding-job/
<robru> ralsina_, no? i assign silos all day... there's no limit on when a silo can be assigned.
<fginther> plars, it was disabled, but it must have been re-enabled by accident
<robru> ralsina_, anyway you got silo 10, please build ;-)
<ralsina_> robru: ok, I was told on training that I had to ask in the landing task force standups. Thanks for the silo!
<robru> ralsina_, nobody told me that... I dole out silos whenever anybody asks me for them and nobody has yelled at me yet ;-)
<plars> fginther: ack
<ralsina_> robru: hahaha, noone will yell at you for that :-)
<robru> ok, does anybody need anything right now? i'm going to step out for lunch shortly...
<robru> cgoldberg, looks like you got a build failure there: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167067203/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.window-mocker_1.4%2B14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz after you resolve that issue, push a commit to your same MP, you can do the rebuild yourself, you shouldn't need me for that. So I'm heading out for lunch now but i'll be back later ;-)
<seb128> could someone give a silo to l58?
<sergiusens> plars, hey, what should I do with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2963/console ?
<sergiusens> just rerun?
<plars> sergiusens: yeah, I guess just try to rerun it - looks like some jenkins plugin or jenkins itself choked
<plars> junit parser maybe
<sergiusens> yeah, it said otto can't release the container or something
<cyphermox> seb128: silo 001
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks!
<plars> sergiusens: I actually see that error on a lot of the failed ones, or something that looks like it. Any chance something is spitting out bogus results at the end?
<sergiusens> I have no idea, I just resubmitted the MR (which passed in the prior run)
<sergiusens> plars, no knwledge of otto here
<plars> sergiusens: ok, let me know if that doesn't work, and we can escalate it if it doesn't
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<Laney> ralsina_: we were waiting for system-image for that ...
<cyphermox> bbl, I need to go do the groceries if I want to eat at all today
<AlbertA> cihelp: Jenkins bot is reporting this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-mir-trusty-amd64-ci/120/console
<AlbertA> cihelp: and this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-mir-trusty-amd64-ci/121/console
<AlbertA> cihelp: anything I can do?
<fginther> AlbertA, the process that is hung is application_manager_test
<AlbertA> fginther: thanks I didn't see the full log :)
<fginther> AlbertA, same process name for both builds
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-21
<alecu> robru: I see that the silo12 where ralsina was building unity-scope-click is stuck: Can't merge: One package at least is not available at the destination. unity-scope-click (0.1+14.04.20140220.1-0ubuntu1) is in the proposed pocket.
<robru> alecu, yes, that package is stuck in -proposed due to a failed autopkgtest.
<alecu> robru: where can I get more info on that failure? Is there any way I can help move it forward?
<robru> alecu, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-unity-scope-click/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/28/console i don't know if you're able to resolve that. i don't know anything about that package or it's tests
<alecu> great
<robru> alecu, you'd normally find that log by visiting http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html and searching for the package name.
<robru> alecu, if you can submit an MP that fixes that crash, I can add it to the landing, rebuild it, then you can re-test it, then we can re-publish it, and hopefully then it'll pass -proposed and make it to distro.
<mandel> robru, mmcc has a branch that fixes it
<robru> mandel, oh, do you have a link?
<mandel> robru, I've asked for the MP to review, yes
<mandel> robru, give us a few mins
<robru> mandel, ok
<robru> mandel, alecu: also it's technically ralsina's job to take the new MP and put it in the list, but if he's not around then i can do it too.
<mandel> robru, he is not, left a while back
<robru> mandel, ok no worries
<alecu> robru: that will help us greatly, since he's currently on a plane
<alecu> robru: thanks a lot
<robru> you're welcome
<mandel> robru, as soon as we have the +1 from alecu  we can use https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/unity-scope-click/fix-udm-abi-breakage/+merge/207578
<robru> ok, alecu ping me when you're satisfied
<alecu> robru: +1 to that branch, let's land it on the silo and test it
<robru> ok
<mandel> alecu, silo num?
<alecu> mandel: 12
<mandel> ack
<robru> alecu, mandel, mmcc: just started building, you can watch the log here: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-012-1-build/14/console
<robru> once that gets to the end you can start testin
<alecu> yay!
<alecu> I'll test it after dinner
<alecu> mandel: you can go get some sleep
<mandel> alecu, I want to stay at least until it builds :)
<alecu> robru: thanks for working on this
<alecu> mandel: I know it builds, because I tested the same steps locally, and both mmcc and you have also
<mandel> robru, yes, thx!!! I'm really sorry for forgetting about ABI compatibility :-/
<mandel> alecu, nevertheless..
<robru> alecu, you're welcome! I'm not even EOD yet... this is why I'm here!
<alecu> mandel: and I even got the exact same errors without this fix, so I'm pretty confident it works
<mandel> alecu, yes, the errors are clear == ABI because adding virtual methods screws it..
<mandel> alecu, worst thing, I have read this http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++ several times :-/
<mandel> alecu, I was very very very stupid
<alecu> mandel: is there a lint tool that can help with these mistakes?
<alecu> mandel: if not, food for thought
<mandel> alecu, no that I'm aware off.. but you have a point, it would be nice to get a tool that those a diff, checks for changes in headers and screams at you
<robru> surely that must exist? you guys can be the first people to steward an ABI.
<robru> can't
<mandel> robru, we are not, unity has done it a couple of times..
<mandel> alecu, robru http://ispras.linuxbase.org/index.php/ABI_compliance_checker
<mandel> not ideal.. but is a start
<alecu> mandel: why not ideal? it sounds *just* like the thing to avoid these issues
<alecu> mandel: it's even been developed for quite some time, and it's also fresh: "last modified on 23 January 2014"
<mandel> alecu, I just don't like the xml and I'd like it to be a bzr hook :)
<mandel> alecu, but it is a start :)
<alecu> mandel: it would have caught this exact issue: "added/removed virtual functions (change of a v-table layout)"
<mandel> alecu, yes, it would have, I knew.. so I should have not propose the merge..
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to see if it is packaged, if not, do it and later add an automated check in make check
<alecu> mandel: so, a bzr hook sounds right. Also, the xml would be generated by the hook, not by you.
<mandel> alecu, one should be added as the supported one or something, right?
<mandel> alecu, or.. bzr hook and always generate the one from the previous branch
<mandel> revno sorry
<alecu> mandel: either a bzr hook, or something that gets run by jenkins
<mandel> alecu, jenkins is a better approach
<mandel> alecu, since it will work for projects that do not use bzr
<alecu> mandel: which checks the current version, and the previous version. And that fails if the package major version is not increased
<mandel> alecu, or deb packaged updated
<mandel> alecu, and talking about that, the getAll methods will have the same issue, I'll have to do an update break thing for that
<alecu> mandel: right. Let's do it at some safe point next week
<mandel> alecu, exactly, if it not yet needed, lets not do it this week, is risky
<alecu> mandel: we need that for a bug that's not critical, so next week is fine
<mandel> alecu, yep, I chat with this with mmcc and he mentioned too that is not urgent, the branch is there so it is a matter of deployment
<mandel> alecu, the easiest, use the same silo for both projects and fix the deb control file to state a break
 * mandel needs to read what exactly has to be written there
<alecu> mandel: both in the same silo sounds good
<alecu> mandel: what about other packages that depend on this client library? system-updates, perhaps?
<mandel> alecu, guarantees that abi will be ok at least for the scope, who is the only known client...
<alecu> ah, great
<mandel> alecu, system-updates uses python, so it goes bia dbus
<mandel> via*
<sergiusens> fginther, hey any help here? Build timed out (after 60 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<sergiusens> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/2971/console
<sergiusens> fginther, but it just dies during env setup it seems
<sergiusens> or robru ^^
<sergiusens> anyone who knows someone is good :-)
<robru> that's fginther territory, sorry
<sergiusens> I'd just skip otto :-/
<sergiusens> robru, is fginther the only one that knows otto?
<robru> sergiusens, probably not, but i don't know of anybody else.
<robru> sergiusens, i guess you're supposed to ping cihelp for that
<mandel> alecu, robru is the build supposed to take this long?
<robru> mandel, it says it's done to me?
<alecu> mandel: it is, yes
<alecu> mandel: it just finished!
<mandel> alecu, robru yeah, I just mentioned and finished... had I known that I would have said it earlier
<sergiusens> robru, well no need to hurry as if I land this; I'd still need cihelp to change the test runners :-/
<robru> 40 minutes seems normal to me. certain projects take way longer though
<mandel> alecu, cwayne can also test it for you
 * sergiusens is just randomly ranting
<mandel> robru, I suppose, is 2:20 am here, so I was anxious
<mandel> sergiusens, quejica!
<sergiusens> mandel, me tiene las pelotas llenas! antes tenia mas poder ;-)
<mandel> sergiusens, lol
<sergiusens> robru, left a comment in the train sheet; hopefully everything can go in in the AM
<robru> sergiusens, ok
<sergiusens> thanks!
<robru> mandel, mmcc alecu: how's silo 12 going? ready to publish that yet?
<cyphermox> robru: omg
<robru> ?
<cyphermox> gonna kick an image before autopilot lands :)
<robru> oh, good idea.
<robru> ;-)
<cyphermox> hehe
<mandel> robru, I'm calling it a night (2:30 am) but alecu can give you the green light
<robru> mandel, ok thanks
<mandel> robru, cwayne in #ferret is also testing it
<robru> cyphermox, surely they wouldn't have marked it tested if it wasn't flawless, right?
<alecu> I'm reflashing the phone; it will take at least 20 more minutes, and will install the ppa afterwards.
<alecu> I'll wait while having dinner
<robru> alecu, any word on those tests?
<alecu> robru: I just finished installing, will start testing right now
<robru> ok
<alecu> robru: cwayne has been testing it
<robru> I'm past EOD but I'm waiting around just to publish this, then I need to run out
<cwayne> right, so it fixes the issue of the scope not loading at all, which is good, but installing apps seems to have some issues
<alecu> robru: and this solves the empty scope for him, but the install is not working all of the times
<robru> hmmm
<cwayne> namely, sometimes installing apps causes unity to crash
<cwayne> so overall, it is definitely an improvement over no scope at all :)
<robru> cwayne, is that a regression or has it always been like htat?
<robru> ah
<cwayne> robru, i don't know, because the first version with these installation bits in it wouldn't load at all
<robru> just wondering what your acceptance criteria for publishing this is
<cwayne> so this is the first i've been able to test
<cwayne> i'd be inclined to say this is 100% an improvement over what's in universe right now :)
<robru> cwayne, alecu : ok, so I'll publish it with the understanding that fixes are coming?
<alecu> I'm unable to add the ppa and install from there, so I manually installed the .deb from the ppa.
<alecu> the scope crashes after trying to install something here
<alecu> and unity8 sometimes dies too
<robru> alecu, so ... i shouldn't publish it? mixed signals ;-)
<alecu> robru: I don't like the state, but I agree with cwayne that it's better than not being able to start any app
<robru> alecu, ok so i'm publishing then ;-)
<alecu> robru: great, thanks
<alecu> also, thanks for staying past your EOD for this
<robru> alecu, no worries.
<robru> alecu, cwayne : ok it's published now.
<cwayne> robru, thanks
<robru> alecu, I gotta run out and take care of some stuff, but I'll be back in 2-3 hours. if it turns out that you submit a new MP I can assign a new silo for you. After that it has to wait for EU morning, which is ~4 hours from now
<robru> cwayne, alecu : you're welcome!
<alecu> robru: don't worry: it's 12am here, so I'll just write a mail so somebody on my team on EU morning time can start working on it
<robru> ok
<robru> ciao!
 * cyphermox signs off too
<cwayne> and now to wait til it reaches trusty, so that i can kick a build and go to bed...
<rsalveti> cwayne: what are you still waiting to land?
<cwayne> unity-scope-click
<rsalveti> right
<cwayne> yeah, its in -proposed now, took awhile last time, for trying to build on arm64 i think
<rsalveti> yeah, before FF
<rsalveti> we usually get tons of uploads
<cwayne> ah, yeah
<cwayne> makes sense
<cwayne> damn
<cwayne> rsalveti, is there an easy way to see where it is in the queue
<rsalveti> cwayne: rmadison unity-scope-click
<rsalveti> cwayne: that usually tells you if it is already published in our main infra
<cwayne> right, that shows its in -proposed
<cwayne> rsalveti, i guess i'm just not well-versed on what actually happens to get it from trusty-proposed to trusty-released
<rsalveti> if you use trusty-proposed you might get additional dependencies/packages as well
<cwayne> yeah, i don't wanna do that
<rsalveti> hm, still in proposed
<rsalveti> hm, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-unity-scope-click/
<rsalveti> auto package test is failing
<cwayne> that seems less than great
<rsalveti> yeah, not the same
<rsalveti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<rsalveti> maybe it might still be running in the private instance
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-unity-scope-click/33/console
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> so at this point should i just give up and make a new build tomorrow?
<rsalveti> yeah, or just get it published in your ppa
<cwayne> i dont even think i have upload rights to the ppa, heh
<cwayne> ill just wake up early and do it tomorrow
<rsalveti> alright
<cwayne> unless its almost done, but i dont think it is
<ev> robru: thank you for pointing people in the direction of cihelp. We're trying to get to the point where everyone on the team is capable of supporting any part of our infrastructure, and Otto is one area where we've made good progress (because we've had to deal with it a lot ;) ).
<sil2100> geh, rat emergency, brb
<sil2100> Back
<didrocks> sil2100: hey!
<sil2100> Damn, that rat just HAD to bite off all her stitches
<didrocks> :/
<sil2100> They're sewing her up again ;/
<didrocks> can you prevent them in any way to do that?
<sil2100> I ain't falling for this one again, I'll bandage her up once she's back here, she'll be unhappy but at least not bleeding to death ;)
<sil2100> I'll make a mummy out of her
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> sil2100: now that you've acted on emergency, there is another one I guess
<didrocks> sil2100: so, we are seeing a lot of flakyness in the 3 last images
<didrocks> sil2100: can you use your phone and rerun all AP tests locally? (or at least, some, to confirm you see that flakyness)
<didrocks> then, I guess we'll have to revert one by one http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140220.2.changes
<didrocks> I see 3 potential failures:
<didrocks> - sdk
<didrocks> - unity-scope-mediascanner/libmediascanner
<didrocks> - indicator-datetime
<sil2100> Ok, let me see
 * sil2100 was trying to resolve one citrain problem in the meantime
<didrocks> citrain problem? a bug?
<sil2100> hmm, I need to double-check, but maybe it's a bug in the reconfugire
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> No, it seems to have been just robru's small error
<sil2100> didrocks: in the meantime, let me upgrade to latest and do the reverts
<sil2100> I'll start off with SDK
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, first, do you mean starting some applications which fails?
<didrocks> to ensure you can reproduce the issue :)
<didrocks> mind*
<didrocks> (without any revert)
<sil2100> Of course ;)
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe starts with dialer-app
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems to have failed in the past 2 images
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I see webbrowser-app had some problems in one image as well
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I mentionned dialer-app because it doesn't have a lot of tests
<ogra_> whats up ? 199 looks okayish imho
<didrocks> so, should be easy to restart
<didrocks> ogra_: look at paul's message
<didrocks> and the previous image
<didrocks> there are quite some flakyness
<ogra_> yes, i see that one
<ogra_> but it went good again later
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> it will mean that it will maybe refail
<sil2100> Flaky tests are not good in overall
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> if we ignore, it will strike back
<ogra_> i didnt say ignore it :)
<didrocks> hence the "let's bisect it" :)
<sil2100> I would give some time to the responsible upstream (once we know who it is) to fix the test regression before reverting though ;) Like 2 hours or such
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> first one is to ensure that you have a small amount of tests reproducing the flaky failure
<sil2100> Righto!
<sil2100> Upgrade is finishing right now
<sil2100> Finally upgraded, proceeding
<didrocks> sil2100: joining?
<didrocks> sil2100: also, can you join #sdk?
<sil2100> Aaaa
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry, got sucked into dialer-app, be right here
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: so, after downgrading dialer-app, the test doesn't fail anymore but unity8 still dies and I can't get it up ;) Trying the session revert
<didrocks> ah, excellent!
<didrocks> sil2100: so, reverting dialer-app for now
<didrocks> sil2100: can you get a bug report while the tests are running for dialer-app?
 * didrocks works on the revert meanwhile
<sil2100> didrocks: filling
<sil2100> didrocks: just to make sure, don't upload the revert yet - just prepare it
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for 59 pls
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: so, downgrading ubuntu-touch-session didn't really help, but downgrading dialer-app indeed made the one failure go away
<ogra_> ohew
<sil2100> didrocks, ogra_: I also noticed something regarding that unity8 issue
<ogra_> *phew even
<sil2100> When the dialer-app test finish, I get a white screen instead of the app
<sil2100> Now:
<sil2100> - When I swipe it out, unity8 hangs up and crashes, but then restarts and works correctly
<sil2100> - When I leave the white screen-app until the screen turns off, unity8 dies and cannot be restarted anymore
<ogra_> sounds power related
<ogra_> i.e. muddled up powerd communication or so
<sil2100> mhr3: one moment ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, it's really strange
<ogra_> check the dbus and powerd logs i'd say
<ogra_> probably there is something obvious
<didrocks> sil2100: do you have the bug report number?
<sil2100> didrocks: hah, just filled it in, here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1282981
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282981 in dialer-app "Failure in tests.test_logs.TestCallLogs.test_call_log_item_opens_messaging AP test" [Undecided,New]
 * sil2100 is reverting further
<didrocks> sil2100: so, uploading dialer-app revert
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, thanks! It's confirmed at least that the revert helps
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> done
<didrocks> so, next one :p
<didrocks> you are continuing on the sdk now?
<sil2100> First I would like to try lightdm, then SDK
<sil2100> This problem is really strange
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, lightdm wasn't on that list, you think we were just lucky?
<sil2100> Because this failure doesn't seem to be related to the SDK, but I'm trying it now
<sil2100> Need to reboot my device though, as it's hanged again ;/
<mhr3> sil2100, two moments passed :)
<sil2100> mhr3: ;)
<sil2100> Let me do that while waiting for my device
<sil2100> Ooooor wait a little bit longer, since we're still bisecting what caused the problems we're seeing, who know's if it's not YOUR PACKAGE ! :D
<mhr3> i know it isn't! :P
<psivaa> didrocks: After the findings from sil2100 about dialer app, do you still want me to revert ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme and qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin and run all the tests?
<psivaa> didrocks: the failure link mail sent to you btw
<didrocks> psivaa: oh, you didn't start yet? please do
<didrocks> psivaa: it's only fixing dialer-app, not the rest of the worlds :)
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, doing it
<didrocks> mhr3: we need to concentrate on getting back to green first :)
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: you're welcome if you can help us btw :)
<mhr3> didrocks, sorry, my prio is to have pretty mwc image :)
<didrocks> mhr3: sorry my prio is to keep having a green baseline :)
<sil2100> ;p
<didrocks> psivaa: thanks a lot for the detailed email, exactly what I needed!
<psivaa> didrocks: yw, now installing 199 on a device. (reverting on an earlier device used for smoke might contaminate the dashboard)
<didrocks> excellent
<ralsina_> sil2100, didrocks: can I get a silo for a very harmless logging branch in row 60?
<didrocks> rsalveti: hum
<didrocks> ERROR:root:ubuntu-download-manager is already prepared for the same serie and destination in landing-010
<didrocks> ERROR:root:One or more projects are already in use for the same destination and series in another silo (see above)
<didrocks> and you were the requester :)
<ralsina_> didrocks: didn't know I can't have two silos :-)
<didrocks> ralsina_: you can't have two silos of the same project
<ralsina_> ok, so now I know
<ralsina_> ok, removing row 60
<didrocks> ralsina_: well, otherwise, it means you can have conflicts in your branch
<didrocks> if you prepare in parallel
<didrocks> and so, you will have to redo all your work
<didrocks> it's to prevent shooting yourself in your feet :)
<ralsina_> didrocks: no problem
<tvoss> sil2100, around?
<sil2100> tvoss: hi!
<sil2100> geeh
<sil2100> Never before I was so irritated by tests passing
<didrocks> :)
<sil2100> I found which test failed first in the webbrowser-app test suite and try to run it in a loop now
<didrocks> ah ;)
<didrocks> not sure if it's just running that test which fails
<didrocks> or the previous one creating that one to fail
<didrocks> or anything else
<didrocks> psivaa: anything failing yet? Not sure if we can have another device running the "raw" environment again
<psivaa> didrocks: running the tests after reverting the ui-toolkit stuff. no failures yet. but the candidate apps for the failures have not started to run
<psivaa> didrocks: raw environment means?
<didrocks> psivaa: like rerunning in parallel every tests again with 199 without any change
<psivaa> didrocks: ok, that can be done on the device used for smoke tests. how soon will there be another image?
<psivaa> if it's not within another 4 hr, then that's safe to run
<didrocks> psivaa: not soon
<didrocks> yes :)
<didrocks> can you try that at the same time? That would be awesome and give us one more input
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, will run that again including the install. ( i earlier noticed some apps start to pass on the second run onwards)
<didrocks> psivaa: excellent, thanks!
<psivaa> yw :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, no failure for me as well on first run
<sil2100> didrocks: I was even running 3 subsequent tests (the last one which failed) in a loop -> no failures after 20 runs, now re-running whole webbrowser-app suite again, maybe I'll get lucky
<didrocks> I wonder if we would be able to reproduce it at all
<didrocks> that's why I guess the "raw" rerun from psivaa will help to say if we should ocntinue or not investigating
<sil2100> Indeed
<dbarth_> hi
<dbarth_> this is to get a silo reconfiged to add an MP to it
<didrocks> hey dbarth_, I think there is a silo to reconfigure, sil2100? ^
<dbarth_> ppa-005, i've added the MP to the pending tab already
<didrocks> sil2100: I would say, let's stop investigation for now, let's assign silos, but not publish
<didrocks> until we get more results from psivaa
<dbarth_> sil2100: this MP covers friends-app which needs to be updated to work with the OA changes
<didrocks> sil2100: everything passed here as well
<dbarth_> sil2100: i haven't seen other friends-app landings in parallel, so should be safe and won't lock other changes
<sil2100> Ou
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> didrocks: right, my re-run has finished, no failures ;_;
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, third rerun here as well, nothing :/
<psivaa> didrocks: sil2100:tests running on 2 devices one raw 199 and the other 199 with ui-toolkit stuff reverted. btw we did not have webbrowser app failures on 199 though
<sil2100> dbarth_: reconfiguring
<thostr_> didrocks: can we land an updated MP again?
<didrocks> psivaa: yeah, but there was no change for it since the failure on previous updates
<didrocks> thostr_: so, ok to attribute silos, we don't publish to distro yet though
<didrocks> until we get the results we are talking about ^
<didrocks> psivaa: excellent that you can even use 2 devices! :)
<didrocks> (it's 2 mako?)
<psivaa> didrocks: ack, yes
<didrocks> perfect ;)
<thostr_> didrocks: meaning, MP was landed but then we figured it caused issues and updated the MP. So  can I now just get a new silo with same MP (but different rev)?
<thostr_> (old silo was already cleaned)
<sil2100> thostr_: just rebuild the silo by mentioning the component you updated
<sil2100> Ah
<didrocks> thostr_: hum, so the MP was "merged
<didrocks> thostr_: yeah, it's not an issue
<sil2100> hm
<didrocks> you can get a new silo with that
<didrocks> (just note that if the MP commit is the same, it will just reput the same one in the changelog)
<thostr_> didrocks: can I get one right away then for line 60? it's urgent for mwc demo...
<sil2100> thostr_: ok
<sil2100> dbarth_: 005 reconfigured
<didrocks> sil2100: handling the other one?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll assign for line 60
<didrocks> excellent, thanks
<sil2100> thostr_: silo assigned
<sil2100> mhr3: for you as well
<mhr3> thx
<dbarth_> sil2100: thanks
<thostr_> sil2100: that was fast. thanks!
<mhr3> thostr_, wait for the icon mp?
<thostr_> mhr3: is that ready?
<mhr3> thostr_, i asked alecu to add it to the screenshot one
<thostr_> oh, but that I already added to the silo
<thostr_> mhr3: that is https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/add-screenshot/+merge/207487
<mhr3> yea, although he seems afk
<mhr3> i'll make a new one
<mhr3> ne wmp
<thostr_> mhr3: ok
<mhr3> thostr_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scope-click/proper-icon/+merge/207636
<mhr3> someone should review though
<thostr_> mhr3: yeah, let's get it reviewed first
<thostr_> and then land separately... need to get the scope fix (blocks right now) in ASAP
<psivaa> sil2100: didrocks: if you'd like to see the raw 199 results live: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/199:20140221.1:20140115.1/6736/
<ogra_> sil2100, did you get anywhere with your research ?
 * ogra_ holds back two uploads for the unity8 landing from silo 16
<psivaa> i'm sure you'd ignore the queued ones.
<didrocks> psivaa: ah great, but what about the seconde device?
<didrocks> second*
<sil2100> ogra_: no... we didn't find anything ;/ In the end the dialer-app crash was something different, and we couldn't reproduce the flaky issues on any of our local re-runs
<ogra_> hmm
<sil2100> ogra_: we're waiting for smoke tests
<psivaa> didrocks: still running. http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/2/console for results. that wont have dashboard like view though
<ogra_> well, 199 seems to be close to done
<sil2100> The dialer-app error is fixed by the revert that didrocks made, so I think this one is no longer valid
<sil2100> One clock app failure, hm
<didrocks> still the same than usual I guess
<ogra_> yeah, looksing at 199 it doesnt look bad
<ogra_> did we have many give-backs yet ?
<didrocks> ogra_: we are trying 2 in // for whole test suite
<didrocks> ogra_: all manual ones all passed
<didrocks> so maybe 199 is "fixed", but I don't know how
<ogra_> heisenbug
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<ogra_> solar winds ...
<ogra_> humidity in the lab
<didrocks> well, it's sprint in winter, I won't trust anything anymore
<didrocks> spring*
<ogra_> not in the lab though
<ogra_> that might be it ...
<didrocks> who knows? :)
<didrocks> did you check? ;)
<ogra_> temp difference between the test setup and the viewerr of the dash results ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> maybe, yeah ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe worth you give a quick dogfood on image 199?
<didrocks> for maguro
<ogra_> sure
<didrocks> thanks
<didrocks> the dialer-app failure shouldn't prevent us for promoting, if it's the only thing
<didrocks> as it's an AP failure only
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ upgrades his maguro
<didrocks> great great :)
<ogra_> takes ages :/
<didrocks> well, seeing the time it's taking on mako, I don't want to imagine on maguro…
<ogra_> yeah, looking forward to drop it
<ogra_> but we havent got any fix for upgrading the radio fw
<Laney> please silo up line 20
<asac> did we manage to get image back to green? :)
<ogra_> didrocks, maguro testing done ... the camera flickers
<ogra_> (teh rest is fine :) )
<didrocks> ok, no surprise, good :)
<didrocks> asac: we are running full tests again on 199
<asac> didrocks: rerun?
<didrocks> couldn't reproduce the issues on 196 and 197
<asac> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/199:20140221.1:20140115.1/6736/
<didrocks> asac: look at the syncing and running
<asac> dialer and clock still... but guess those have been backed out?
<asac> oh
<asac> didrocks: was there an infra issue or why do we rerun?
<didrocks> dialer is back out
<ogra_> backing out didnt change it
<didrocks> asac: we couldn't reproduce locally
<didrocks> 199 looked fine as well
<didrocks> only 196 and 197 were crappy
<didrocks> but we started from the latest
<asac> didrocks: so we rerun 199 because we think there was something fishy with infra, correct?
<didrocks> tried to rerun multiple times
<didrocks> asac: right
<asac> k
<didrocks> there are 2 runs in parallel
<didrocks> one visible in the dashboard
<didrocks> and another one
<didrocks> just to ensure
<asac> good
<didrocks> asac: dialer-app will refail
<didrocks> but that's expected
<asac> yeah
<didrocks> and it's backed out
<asac> guess thats in 200
<didrocks> yeah
<ogra_> dogfooding looked fine for popey and me btw
<didrocks> but it's the test only
<asac> so we just check quickly if we can resume landings
<didrocks> so not a blocker for promotion
<didrocks> yeah
<asac> or if there is something else looming
<asac> sounds good
<asac> thx
<didrocks> yw :)
<asac> i think tvoss had something important to land
<didrocks> (for the record notes-app is flaky for a long time already, nothing new here)
<asac> gues she can prep silo and if all goes wrong still can copy from there to the demo ppa
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> needing first a ready line
<asac> who is working on notes-app?
<asac> balloons: ?
<didrocks> nobody
<didrocks> I keep repeating it's flaky on the ML
<ogra_> well, the community
<tvoss> asac, sil2100 is helping me out
<tvoss> didrocks, sil2100 https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/remove-assert-on-bridge-to-fix-package-builds/+merge/207640
<tvoss> popey, around?
<tvoss> popey, if so, can you give https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/ a spin?
<popey> hey tvoss
<popey> wossat?
<popey> i mean, what exactly do you want testing ☻
<tvoss> popey, just ten minutes exploratory testing if anything goes havoc
<tvoss> popey, have a look at top, too
<popey> should i get better location detection or something else magic?
<popey> sil2100: can you find someone to review your terminal fix? Would *love* to get that in ASAP
<tvoss> popey, nope, just check if nothing goes havoc
<popey> ok, will do
<sil2100> popey: sure ;)
<cwayne> can we actually hit enter in terminal now?!
<sil2100> cwayne: yes! I mean, at least locally after testing the fix I made it was working
<popey> cwayne: you may need to break that gif out again later!
<popey> if we get it in
<sergiusens> ogra_, didrocks notes is not community
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> i thought we had it during the last app days
<sergiusens> ogra_, notes is canonical aka bill
<ogra_> ok
<sergiusens> perhaps; but it's a compiled app and people have issues with compiling ;-)
<psivaa> didrocks: so far, on with ui-toolkit reverted, dialer app and notes app failures seen. no webbrowser failures on the raw one either
<cwayne> popey, :D
<sil2100> popey: I noticed a different problem in the terminal app though recently, thankfully a small one
<ogra_> shush !
<popey> don't bring me problems, bring me solutions!
<sil2100> popey: notice that when you tyle 'k' on the keyboard, you input goes blank ;) It appears after pressing some other letter
<popey> make the font bigger
<popey> known issue since day 1
<sil2100> YAY
<sil2100> NOTREGRESSION
<popey> BOOM!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> I afk for a moment to start preparing lunch
<Laney> Can someone assign line 20 a silo please?
<Laney> then press build for me if you're able to
<Laney> important curling based lunch is taking place ;-)
<sil2100> Laney: will try
<sil2100> tvoss: I'll have to remove all those test-built components from the PPA to proceed - did you/anyone test them on the device?
<sil2100> (like dbus-cpp, location-service, indicator etc.)
<tvoss> popey, ^?
<popey> am doing right now.
<sil2100> I mean, I can leave them around for now, but before releasing I'll have to remove those
<popey> taking a while to boot, sensorservice doing it's "EAT THE CPU!!" thing
<sil2100> Is that known?
<popey> yes
<popey> well, there's a bug for it
<popey> tvoss: Feb 21 14:05:36 ubuntu-phablet com.ubuntu.location[845]: SV status update: [#svs: 21]
<popey> is that number of satellites I can see?
<popey> 21
<tvoss> popey, yup
<tvoss> does not mean they are used in calculating the solution, though
<popey> details details
<popey> seems good to me, not eating my cpu or anything
<sil2100> \o/
<popey> sil2100: ok, stopped testing now, my phone isn't on fire so I'd say it's okay from that limited testing
<tvoss> popey, thanks for giving it a spin
<popey> np
<sil2100> popey: thank you :)
<sil2100> popey: you rock!
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<popey> sil2100: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-02-21-143108.png
<popey> \o/
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
<ogra_> land it ... land it ... land it !!!!
<sil2100> AaaaaaAAa!
<ogra_> a
<sil2100> Too much pressure!
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Well, Daniel made it possible due to his input on the Qt patch
<ralsina_> sil2100: can I get a reconfigure in silo 001 please?
<sil2100> ralsina_: sure
<ralsina_> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> ralsina_: you updated the MR list already, yes?
<ralsina_> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> ralsina_: reconfigured
<ralsina_> sil2100: awesome
<sil2100> popey: ok, so Daniel approved my merge - I guess that's enough ;p Let me top-approve it
<ogra_> ++
<popey> happy days
<popey> now.. another bug I just found
<sil2100> Oh, hm, actually I don't think I can
<popey> i can
<sil2100> fginther: hello!
<ogra_> doit !
<fginther> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> Oh
<popey> happroved
<sil2100> fginther: do you know if lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin will be somehow automagically built and released once approved? (click component)
<sil2100> popey: what new bug?
<popey> unrelated...
<popey> now, the other problem is if you have the typing assistance things on system settings then the terminal shows what you type
<popey> even if it's a password prompt
<popey> e.g. if you have autocorrect on
<balloons> didrocks: asac ping
<fginther> sil2100, no, I don't know how that is released. sergiusens, do you know how lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin is released?
<sil2100> fginther, sergiusens: it's used by lp:ubuntu-terminal-app somehow ;) It's a bit confusing for me though
<sil2100> (upstream developer is not around)
<balloons> fginther: it's part of the terminal app.. we need to add it to the cmake build files
<sergiusens> fginther, sil2100 that depends on the old PPA push still working
<fginther> sergiusens, of the plugin into the core-apps ppa?
<sergiusens> fginther, yeah, does that work
<sergiusens> ?
<sergiusens> if it is, gimmie a sec and I'll do some magic
<fginther> sergiusens, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages konsole-qml-plugin is there. The source branch hasn't changed since the last dput
<sergiusens> fginther, the source for terminal you mean?
<fginther> sergiusens, the source for lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin
<sergiusens> fginther, what did sil2100 release then?
<sil2100> I didn't release anything
<sil2100> I have no power over click apps ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100, yeah, this is not click though ;-)
<sergiusens> as the code merged?
<sil2100> sergiusens: it's used by a click app ;) And it's not in any package besides terminal-app
<sil2100> sergiusens: the code is not merged yet, it's top-approved though
<sil2100> Just hope there's some merger or something
<sergiusens> sil2100, well merging and getting it into the ppa was an fginther thing (I think)
<fginther> sil2100, ok, there is a job on http://91.189.93.70:8080/ to do that, what's the MP?
<fginther> sil2100, nvm, it's just built
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin_fix_enter_backspace/+merge/207463 <- I see it's merged :)
<fginther> sil2100, sergiusens, a new trusty package has been uploaded to the ppa
<sergiusens> fginther, we use the saucy one though :-0
<sergiusens> still framework-13.10
<fginther> sergiusens, saucy is also there
<sergiusens> fginther, great
<sergiusens> fginther, so dpm might be working on integrating that into the terminal app's source tree (to build it like the reminders app)
<dpm> sergiusens, fginther, after MWC, though
<sergiusens> understandable
<psivaa> didrocks: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/2/ shows 4 failures with ui-toolkit reverted on 199
<psivaa> clock, notes and dialer are the main failures with a systemsettle issue after terminal tests
<ogra_> why do i see 5 on the dashboard ?
<ogra_> (4 errors 1 failure)
<psivaa> ogra_: the dashboard only shows the official image results. that one that pasted above is a reverted one
<rsalveti> didrocks: sil2100: can you quickly reconfigure silo 4 with the current list of src packages?
<ogra_> ah
<rsalveti> didrocks: still testing the new android images, but it seems we're good
<psivaa> the re-run of the official one (raw 199) is still ongoing
<sil2100> rsalveti: let me see that
<ogra_> right, i see that
<sil2100> rsalveti: so, it's a source-upload only landing, yes?
<rsalveti> sil2100: yes
<kgunn> sil2100: so if i delete or add an mp to a landing silo..do you need to reconfigure ?
<sil2100> kgunn: yes, if the MP list is modified a reconfigure is needed
<sil2100> (we hope that soon landers will be able to do it themselves)
<kgunn> sil2100: so if i delete or add an mp to a landing silo..do you need to reconfigure ?
<sil2100> kgunn: yes :)
<kgunn> sil2100: thot so...would you mind to reconfigure silo 11 ?
<sil2100> kgunn: no problem
<sil2100> kgunn: reconfigured :)
<kgunn> thank you sir!
<sil2100> yw!
<sil2100> rsalveti: I reconfigured the silo some time ago, forgot to mention it
<ralsina_> sil2100: can you land silo 1 please?
<rsalveti> sil2100: great, thanks
<sil2100> ralsina_: I would love to, just I still didn't get a reply from didrocks regarding our landing status - if we're free to land stuff or not
<ralsina_> sil2100: oh, ok!
<sil2100> asac: do you know anything about didrocks current decision on landing/publishing stuff?
<sil2100> asac: are we still supposed to stall landing until the flaky tests are resolved, or did that get invalidated and we can land?
 * ogra_ would really start landing again 
<ogra_> psivaa's tests have shown nothing unusual ... smoke tests passed ... and landings are piling up
<ogra_> s/smoke tests/manual smoke tetst/
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, it was didrocks that needed a rerun with raw 199 to see if the infra is behaving funny. i am fine with another image
<sil2100> I think we're more or less safe as well, as locally we couldn't reproduce
<psivaa> the one that's running currently is also about to finish
<ogra_> well, not image... we keep all fixes from landing, holding up MWC work
<mhr3_> sil2100, added one more mp to 002, could you reconf?
<sil2100> mhr3_: sure
<sil2100> ogra_: I think all our decision-making staff is MIA!
<ogra_> slackers !!
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, I would say, since didrocks and asac are not around, we take decision-making into our hands! So, let's start landing stuff in a moment
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> silo 16 would help me with a pending upload btw :)
<sil2100> ogra_: is it tested? ;)
<ogra_> i think Saviq ran the tests
<ogra_> i did some manual smoketesting
<Saviq> ogra_, I ran unity8 and settings tests on mako
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑
<Saviq> ogra_, if you didn't see anything wrong with flo@18
 * ogra_ would think thats sufficient
 * Saviq didn't
<ogra_> yeah, worked fine after your last fix
<Saviq> kgunn, actually is being handled here ↑
<sil2100> Saviq, ogra_: if you think it's tested enough and according to the test plans, please set to tested yes ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, right!
 * Saviq will do one last round, then
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> mhr3_: 001 published
<mhr3_> sil2100, that's thostr's
<sil2100> Ah oh, right ;)
<sil2100> thostr_: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: did we get all things running ok?
<didrocks> in the 2 runs that psivaa did
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks!
<psivaa> didrocks: camera app test has a new set of failures which we have not seen before. but i bet that will disappear if i rerun the test
<didrocks> psivaa: on the 2 makos?
<didrocks> it's the only issue?
<sil2100> didrocks: camera-app had settle_after and phablet-test-run errors
<didrocks> ok, all others are ok (of course, not dialer-app and not notes-app)?
<didrocks> on the 2 devices?
<psivaa> didrocks: no this was only on raw 199. on the reverted one, there were only clock, dialer and notes ( and systemsettle aftter terminal)
<didrocks> ok, sounds ok then, mind rerunning camera-app to ensure?
<didrocks> popey: hey, can you reproduce balloons' bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/camera-app/+bug/1282753
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282753 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Camera doesn't work after transitioning via the camera button" [Undecided,New]
 * popey looks
<popey> didrocks: i cant reproduce that
<balloons> popey: sometimes it required repeating the steps, but engaging the front camera seemed to be required
<didrocks> do a selfi!
 * sil2100 waits for feedback from popey 
 * balloons notes we're both in a team meetin'
<popey> sil2100: hmm?
<sil2100> didrocks: should I land the gallery-app transition to click?
<didrocks> sil2100: is it ready ready? there is an image building right now, maybe we should wait on those results?
<sil2100> popey: the balloons bug
<sil2100> didrocks: it's ready it seems, just will require updating the seed from the attached branch though once landed
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, let's wait ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: there's also the properties-cpp and platform-api landing that's ready to land
<didrocks> the rest are ok to land
<didrocks> I kicked an image FYI
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Aye aye!
<sil2100> Captain'
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> sil2100: didrocks will try balloons bug again, phone is doing autopilot testing right now
<didrocks> ok :)
<dbarth__> hi sil2100: i need another reconfig on silo 005, we updated another branch
<dbarth__> hopefully for good now
<sil2100> dbarth__: sure!
<sil2100> om26er: thanks!
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<om26er> sil2100, hah, thank me as well, I fixed the test that caused revert for dialer-app ;)
<om26er> sil2100, when can that get back in ? is that going to take a while ?
<sil2100> dbarth__: reconfigured!
<sil2100> om26er: oh, excellent! Just prepare a landing with that MP fixing that issue and we'll release it as soon as there is a moment ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: landing 16
<didrocks> boiko: hey!
<ogra_> thanks sil2100
<boiko> didrocks: hi
<didrocks> boiko: FYI, we had to revert dialer-app
<didrocks> one of the AP tests was always failing
<didrocks> (at it seems other people are getting CPU issues with it)
<didrocks> boiko: how did you run the AP tests? Maybe there is something wrong with your setup
<boiko> didrocks: so, I ran on the device, but it probably didn't have the latest version of messaging-app there
<didrocks> boiko: it's dialer-app only, not messaging-app
<balloons> didrocks: might be a bit late to the landing meeting
<didrocks> balloons: ok, thanks for the warning :)
<didrocks> boiko: did you think you added the right ppa?
<boiko> didrocks: do you have the link to the failure there? cause earlier this morning om26er mentioned one of the dialer-app tests failed (the one that lunches messaging-app)
<didrocks> boiko: sure, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1282981
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282981 in dialer-app "Failure in tests.test_logs.TestCallLogs.test_call_log_item_opens_messaging AP test" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> it was one of your landings
<om26er> didrocks, yes, its a multi-app integration tests so there are multiple stakeholders, i proposed the fix for it
<om26er> the problem happened because some property changed in messaging-app that we were relying on
<boiko> didrocks: so, I used the dialer-app from the ppa, but the messaging-app from the image, that's probably why I didn't catch this problem, I will start dist-upgrading the device before running the tests
<didrocks> ah ok, mid-air collision then?
<didrocks> boiko: yeah, always test on latest proposed image
<boiko> didrocks: it was the latest on proposed, but there was a newer version of messaging-app released
<boiko> didrocks: anyway, why the need to revert that? as opposed to just opening a bug with the failure?
<didrocks> boiko: because we need to keep the baseline green
<didrocks> boiko: if we didn't do a revert, we'll never have an image we can promote
<didrocks> because when you fix something, something else breaks
<boiko> okie dokie
<didrocks> so same rule for everyone, it even happened for what we personally upload :)
<didrocks> boiko: that enables upstream as well to "relax" and take time for the proper fix
<boiko> didrocks: got it, no problems
<boiko> didrocks: so, should I propose the MRs for releasing again? together with om26er's fix for that?
<didrocks> boiko: exactly :)
<didrocks> you will have to build with an option
<didrocks> but you will discover that :p
<didrocks> (it's "ignore version in destination)
<boiko> didrocks: ok
<boiko> didrocks: so, just for me to understand, the trunk of dialer-app was not reverted, right? just the version of it in the image
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> only uploaded to distro
<didrocks> and so next build will complain
<didrocks> that there is a version in distro not in your changelog
<didrocks> as it's only a revert, you can ignore it
<didrocks> and there is an option to tell "I know what I do"
<boiko> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> boiko: this is the FORCE_REBUILD
<didrocks> Force rebuilding components associated to a MP even if there is no diff with dest or if latest version in destination archive isn't in targeted branches.
<didrocks> (second part of the sentence applies to your case)
<didrocks> cyphermox: robru: coming?
<kgunn> sil2100: one more time, can you reconfig silo 11 ?
<sil2100> kgunn: sure!
<boiko> didrocks: ok, so just for me not to do anything wrong, now I just need to propose om26er's MR for releasing, right? the other two are already in trunk
<sil2100> kgunn: reconfigured
<didrocks> boiko: yeah, sounds good
<boiko> didrocks: thanks, I will review the MR and then ask for a release
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CITrain support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but chooose right timezone | Landing instructions: http://goo.gl/8H1Du3 | Known Issues: -
<balloons> plars: you will likely see this eds bug in new runs; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1282129
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282129 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "Clock and calendar tests fail with static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::itemsAsyncListed(ECalComponent*, time_t, time_t, FetchRequestData*) " [High,Triaged]
<plars> balloons: in image 200?
<balloons> plars: yes
<plars> balloons: ack, thanks for the heads up
<balloons> plars: in general as well there are new core apps that might regress in the image; be on the lookout
<balloons> lots of updates for mwc
<plars> robru: there was a bug I think about those packages that are moving to click, can you point me at that? or at least remind me which apps it was?
<robru> plars, it's gallery-app and camera-app...
<robru> plars, i can't find the jenkins failures, you'd have to ask sergiusens i think
<sergiusens> plars, robru it's in silo 7
<sergiusens> but I'm delaying til monday
<sergiusens> too many mwc crits going on
<sergiusens> don't want to add an additional pain point
<robru> ah ok
<plars> robru: ok, so we'll take a look again next week I guess
<robru> no worries
 * didrocks hugs sergiusens
<didrocks> thanks dude :)
<sil2100> Ok, I drive now to pick up my patient ;p
<didrocks> cgoldberg: can you give more descriptive info than just "autopilot release" for the future landings please?
<ogra_> didrocks, the two uploads i just did will shove off 5sec from the boot time (you might probably want to mention that for the upcoming 201 image)
<didrocks> ogra_: excellent, yeah, will do
<cgoldberg> didrocks, ack
<ogra_> (no worries, was all tested the whole day here ... )
<didrocks> I have no worry :p
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> thanks cgoldberg
<didrocks> same tvoss, please, give a descriptive landing infos please :) ^
<mhr3_> sil2100, 002 rdy to publish
<didrocks> dbarth__: sass support! Oh my. I'm dreaming :)
<dbarth__> sass is a css parser, you sure that makes you feel so good ?
<dbarth__> ;)
<dbarth__> but yeah, sass is cool
<didrocks> dbarth__: I'm using sass daily on my personal projects :)
<didrocks> dbarth: so yeah, it's music to my ears
<dbarth> didrocks: ah cool
<tvoss> didrocks, where do I need to add that?
<didrocks> (with compass module)
<dbarth> didrocks: now i see
<didrocks> tvoss: on the spreadsheet (first column)
<dbarth> didrocks: join the party, we'll have many more fixes from ant later on with that new sass support
<tvoss> didrocks, I meant to ask for which landing
<robru> didrocks, can I get you to preNEW lp:cordova-cli?
<popey> didrocks: are you seeing jpeg style artifacts on the window buttons in latest trusty?
<didrocks> dbarth: excellet, will try once I don't get 4 pings in 13s :)
<didrocks> tvoss: "properties-cpp release"
<popey> http://i.imgur.com/XNAV67E.jpg
<didrocks> robru: hum, you will need a FFe anyway, can you prepare that first?
<didrocks> popey: ah, I have another issue
<didrocks> popey: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/capure_buttons.png
<robru> bah
<didrocks> popey: only on the non maximized window
<popey> yeah
<popey> same
<popey> got a bug?
<didrocks> not yet
<popey> what package is it, I'll file one
<didrocks> popey: do you have that in a guest session?
<popey> lemme see
<didrocks> popey: now, it's unity
<didrocks> (I don't have the issue on a guest session)
<popey> hmm, i have no guest session
<didrocks> ah
<popey> in the system menu
<didrocks> you don't have lightdm
<popey> oh yeah :D
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> maybe gdm removed the guest session :p
<popey> me vs lightdm -> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> robru: hum, it's looping
<didrocks> I can't do a licensecheck
<didrocks> robru: you don't need   * Automatic snapshot from revision 41 (bootstrap)
<didrocks> with ci train
<robru> ah
<didrocks> it will grab commits until the latest changelog vcs tag
<didrocks> Priority: extra
<didrocks> -> should be optional
<robru> didrocks, yes unfortunately this project contains infinitely looped symlinks. it was unavoidable. the only alternative was to have ten thousand vendored copies of every vendored module.
<didrocks> robru: ah, as long as this builds…
<robru> didrocks, yeah it builds, I've used it ;-)
<robru> didrocks, it's a nodejs thing. it vendors modules by default, so it recursively vendors multiple different copies of various modules. I had to write quite the script to flatten the vendored module tree, saved like 80% duplication in vendored modules.
<robru> didrocks, but then you have to recreate the tree with symlinks, and it ends up being cyclic.
<didrocks> robru: I don't understand this vendor module thing. It doesn't seem to be cordova code dependant?
<robru> didrocks, I'm not sure what you're asking. cordova is written in node, node uses npm to grab it's dependencies, and npm builds this massively duplicated tree of vendored modules inside the package.
<didrocks> robru: ack for node, npm… however, not sure to understand the "duplicated tree of vendored modules"
<didrocks> what is a vendored module compare to what we can call a module?
<robru> didrocks, ok, so lets say cordova-cli depends on node modules called A, B, and C. But then lets say that A also depends on C. npm will create a file heirarchy that contains module C installed at both cordova-cli/node_modules/C and cordova-cli/node_modules/A/node_modules/C even if they are identical.
<robru> didrocks, so i wrote a script that just creates one single flat _vendor directory, dumps all modules there, and then symlinks them back to where node expects to find them.
<didrocks> ahhhhh
<didrocks> much clearer now :)
<didrocks> it's the find_dupes.py, right?
<robru> didrocks, it cut down on a huge amount of duplication and saves something ridiculous like 80% disk space
<didrocks> nice work :)
<didrocks> and you do that in you node_modules target
<didrocks> robru: so, if you install this…
<didrocks> and you start grep -r
<didrocks> basically, you are screwed, right?
<didrocks> ah no, it knows how to stop…
<didrocks> robru: so, in addition to the priority, some remarks:
<didrocks> you ship a .gitmodules
<didrocks> you probably want to remove this
<didrocks> the upstream version is 3.4-pre
<didrocks> you can't have two - in a packaging version
<didrocks> so 3.4-pre-0ubuntu1 doesn't work
<robru> didrocks, yeah, i have a branch that fixes 3.4-pre
<didrocks> you should ~ instead :)
<didrocks> and finally, why do you depends on nodejs-legacy?
<didrocks> you need the node -> nodejs symlink?
<robru> didrocks, because nodejs-legacy is *AWESOME*
<robru> didrocks, yes, we need that. the entire cordova upstream uses 'node' in the shebang lines and munging those is *incredibly difficult*
<cjwatson> robru: vendor symlinks etc.> dh_linktree might be worth a look, perhaps
<didrocks> waow, I never used that one
 * didrocks installs
<didrocks> thanks cjwatson!
<robru> cjwatson, checking, but I'm unlikely to want to change what I have since it was hard to get working ;-)
<cjwatson> I don't have enough context to know whether it's appropriate in this case, but I've seen it used in quite a few similar cases, and it specifically gets things like dependencies right
<robru> cjwatson, well the first line of the manpage says it creates symlink trees of files from other packages, that doesn't seem appropriate. what I have is a pile of files *in my own package* that I'm shuffling around, but then need to symlink back to their original locations
<cjwatson> Ah, I see
<didrocks> robru: I think you have enough to lookg for/explores, I'll give another look once those are done, nothing else makes my eyes bleeding for now :)
<robru> cjwatson, thansk though
<didrocks> we should check if the other npm modules are shipped in packages though
<cjwatson> I assumed that some of ... yeah, that
<didrocks> or the security team will eyebrown for sure ;)
<robru> didrocks, you can't fight npm! they just vendor everything! IT'S THE WAY OF THE FUTURE!
<robru> didrocks, http://24.media.tumblr.com/6787481b692cfde31d3dda9448d44ea5/tumblr_mrcqmvLqsA1ritc83o1_500.gif
<didrocks> robru: ahah, with so *natural* blue eyes, it's even more suspicious!
<didrocks> robru: more seriously, those modules worth a check if they are packaged already
<robru> didrocks, ok more seriously though, npm has this really delicate dependency chain. doesn't matter if those modules are packaged because they'll likely be the *wrong* versions. npm is very fussy about that. in some cases we ship two different versions of the same module because different modules depend on different things.
<didrocks> robru: I guess it worths then that you discuss with the security team about that (it's similar to our python issue)
<didrocks> interesting a node module for lru-cache. /me adds to his basket
<robru> heh
<robru> seb128, you got silos 3 and 6, please build
<seb128> robru, thanks
<robru> seb128, you're welcome
<robru> boiko, you got silo 2, please build
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<balloons> found this testing image 200; https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/1283191
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1283191 in The Sound Menu "Sound indicator doesn't change when using hw buttons" [Undecided,New]
<robru> boiko, you got silo 12, please build.
<boiko> robru: nice, thanks!
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<xnox_> can sillos have direct uploads into them (or src copies from other ppa) to land non-train things together  ci-train things?
<robru> xnox_, only if the source package name was specified when the silo was configured.
<xnox_> robru: ok, thanks.
<robru> xnox_, (the silo can be reconfigured to have that if you need it after the fact)
<xnox_> robru:  ok.
<fginther> robru, how are the cu2d daily release jobs still used? Are the autopilot tests that run there still meaningful?
<robru> fginther, uh. IIRC we are only using those for saucy SRUs at this point. 'head' stack should not be used.
<fginther> robru, we're discussing a change to enable python3 autopilot tests, but if autopilot-trusty-daily_release is defunct, that would save us a pile of wokr
<robru> fginther, i can't say for sure, you'll have to consult didrocks. but my understanding is that daily_release is verboten, everything should be on citrain now.
<fginther> robru, thanks, I'll try to follow up with didrocks on Monday
<robru> fginther, ok
<plars> balloons: robru: looks like there's a bug with rssreader causing install to fail in CI
<plars> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/70/console
<balloons> plars: ahh, this is fallout from the rename. It should be nabbing lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app not lp:shorts-app
<plars> balloons: yeah, it needs to be fixed in the click manifest I believe
<robru> balloons, any reason it can't just be moved to lp:shorts-app? would be more consistent
<plars> balloons: I'm guessing that means we're going to need to rename the test also (doing that won't fix this problem though)
<plars> robru: +1 that seems much nicer
<balloons> plars: robru not sure how easy it is to move, I don't believe we've change the lp branch anywhere even when these have gone on
<robru> balloons, well, i've renamed things in the past, you just have to register the new lp project name, then push lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app to lp:~team/shorts-app/trunk, then go to the project and configure lp:shorts-app to point at the new trunk.
<plars> actually, to get us past this, all we'd need is lp:shorts-app to contain trunk, nothing official. But if it's not going to be the official branch eventually, then it would just cover this up temporarily.  But meanwhile, it blocks *all* testing on the touch image
<balloons> sounds like a good idea; but it's not something I am keen to do on a friday afternoon with no one about
<plars> because phablet-click-test-setup fails on this during install
<plars> balloons: well, on the downside, we have no results in ci until it's fixed
<plars> alternatively, we could pull shorts-app and replace it with the pre-renamed version
<balloons> plars: give me a second to go down the lp:shorts-app road
<plars> balloons: cool, thanks
<fginther> balloons, I'll need to update the jenkins config too for MPs, please let me know when it's ready
<balloons> fginther: plars don't get too excitied; I'm not changing it today no matter what. I'm gathering concensus on whether or not we would plan to change it. I think that affects our decision for how to deal with it
<fginther> ok, I'll turn off the sirens
<balloons> that said, I'm confused why the project_name has to be equal to the branch in lp?
<balloons> so I can't have a project_name = my-cool-project with a branch of lp:something-else
<fginther> balloons, is it the manifest that is pointing to lp:shorts-app?
<fginther> balloons, it appears cmake is doing it
<xnox_> balloons: you can have any branches you like, but when building the click the x-source tag should have correct branch name that exists.
<xnox_> balloons: at the moment the declared branch in the click is lp:shorts-app, and testing tries to pull tests from there.
<balloons> fginther: xnox_ ahh.. so it broke because of cmake.. well, I would say that is the quick fix then
<xnox_> balloons: but allas that doesn't exist.
<xnox_> balloons: so i think in cmake you pass the branch, or just replace variable in cmake/manifest.json.in
<xnox_> balloons: to a real branch for now.
<xnox_> balloons: it's a one-liner, do you want me to push a branch?
<balloons> xnox_: if you have the branch handy, go for it
<sergiusens> no no
<balloons> sergiusens: ?
<sergiusens> balloons, xnox_ if you change it, change it here: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-rssreader-app/lp_source/+merge/207745
<sergiusens> not in the manifest
<sergiusens> t
<balloons> lol, it would be an mp to trunk
<sergiusens> if you rename the project, that's fine as well
<xnox_> sergiusens: ah, you are faster =)
<sergiusens> balloons, no I mean, look at where the change is ;-)
<xnox_> balloons: sergiusens: reviewed and approved.
<sergiusens> xnox_, you have those powers?
<balloons> sergiusens: yes I think we will rename, but not today at friday afternoon :-) We'll tackle it next week. Just need to get the tests runnning
<xnox_> sergiusens: muahahaha =)
<sergiusens> :-)
<balloons> perfect sergiusens you are quick
<sergiusens> I don't :-P
<balloons> sergiusens: yes, I would have changed the cmakelist file
<sergiusens> great; because I read manifest.json :-)
<sergiusens> wanted to avoid derailings
<balloons> I can't speak for xnox, but that was the exact line my brain went to when you mentioned cmake :-)
 * sergiusens goes back to figuring out why a=$(mktemp); echo $a prints nothing
<xnox_> balloons: please release that branch from sergiusens somehow. or handover to somebody who can.
<xnox_> i'm eod
 * balloons added commit message so jenkins doesn't fail it
<balloons> xnox_: yep, I'll finish it
<sergiusens> ah, the eternal request; if commits in branch == 1 -> use as commit message
<ralsina_> robru: can I get a silo for row #27 please?
<robru> sure
<robru> ralsina_, ok you got silo 14.
<ralsina_> robru: thanks
<robru> ralsina_, you're welcome!
<robru> boiko, i just published silo 12, please merge & clean once it hits distro
<boiko> ok, I have an appointment now, but in ~3h I'll be back and then I can merge&clean it
<robru> boiko, ok no worries thanks
<balloons> plars: so the cmake change to fix the rssreader tests from running is in trunk
<plars> balloons: ok, so we just need someone to push it through for 201 then?
<balloons> plars: yes, so I'll get it pushed through.. you still held up?
<plars> balloons: not much I can do about it
<balloons> plars: it's building away :-)
<plars> balloons++
<robru> alright, i'm gonna take (a quite late) lunch, if anybody needs me i'll be back in an hour.
<xnox_> do we have weekend coverage for ci?
<xnox_> especially ci-train landings?
<ogra_> xnox_, thats a good topic to bring up next week ... (no we dont i think)
<xnox_> ogra_: i guess dput still works.
<xnox_> ogra_: what's next week?
<ogra_> xnox_, i'll forward it to the landing team on monday in the meeting
<ogra_> (yes, dput indeed works but kind of breaks the concept indeed ... the concept needs fixing if we want to make it the default)
<balloons> plars: so the build is failing tests; checking that out now
<ralsina_> robru: can I get a reconfigure in silo 14? I got a branch resubmitted
<robru> ralsina_, sure
<robru> ralsina_, is the spreadsheet updated?
<ralsina_> yessir
<ralsina_> I always forget column H
<robru> ralsina_, ok, reconfigured
<ralsina_> robru: thank you
<robru> ralsina_, you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-22
<balloons> plars: should be good to go now
<plars> balloons: you mean for the next image I guess? I don't see a launchpad.net/shorts-app
<xnox_> I'd like to land ubuntu-calculator-app fix:
<xnox_> bug #1283450
<ubot5> bug 1283450 in Ubuntu Calculator App "fails to load trash.png" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283450
<asac> sil2100: there?
<asac> cihelp: ^^
<cjohnston> asac: aren't you supposed to be on holiday
<asac> holiday?
<asac> no :)
<asac> cjohnston: do you know ?
<asac> cjohnston: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/19/console
<cjohnston> Do I know what
<asac> cjohnston: something is wrong with the jenkins config
<cjohnston> asac: that's the ci train right?
<rsalveti> yeah
<asac> cjohnston: yes, but looks like something maybe on the canonistack thiny
<asac> or not
<asac> cyphermox: around
<rsalveti> I can just ignore and publish manually, but it seems the infra got issues
<asac> cyphermox: can you log in?
<cjohnston> asac: we don't know much of anything about the ci train
<cyphermox> what's going on?
<asac> cyphermox: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/19/console
<asac> cyphermox: silo 004 cannot publish
<asac> cyphermox: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-2-publish/19/console
<asac> er
<asac> cyphermox: look at the log
<asac> thought maybe ssh into it will help to see whats up
<rsalveti> haha, everybody is around
<asac> perfect :)
<cjohnston> asac: rsalveti go to the beach or something.. lol
<asac> cjohnston: mwc :)
<asac> everyone is working
<rsalveti> yeah, we're trying
<asac> (except me :))
<rsalveti> but, mwc is just around the corner
<asac> tomorrow beach if we can publish this :P
<cjohnston> the three of you are within 5 feet of each other, but and all three talking to me
<popey> ☻
<rsalveti> lol, yeah
<asac> cjohnston: cyphermox isnt around :)
<asac> just one ssh away
<cyphermox> what?
<cjohnston> asac: Ursinha is PMing me
<asac> cyphermox: you are not here at the beach
<asac> ah :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> cyphermox: ok ic
<asac> err cjohnston
<cyphermox> no I'm trying to work on a game I'm writing
<asac> cyphermox: ignore... can you ssh into that jenkins thing?
<cyphermox> already did, looking
<asac> cool
<asac> rsalveti: did you setup this silo on your own?
<asac> rsalveti: maybe you tweaked the config in an odd manner while doing that?
<rsalveti> asac: nops, didrocks did
<asac> ok lets give cyphermox a few and otherwise just workaround
<rsalveti> but it seems that the copying failed, so might not be config related
<rsalveti> yeah
<cyphermox> rsalveti: what about this? http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/35/console
<asac> yeah
<asac> your ppa is infected by stuff that wasnt configured
<asac> if you want those to be part you can reconfigure without wiping
<asac> and then publish
<asac> cyphermox: correct?
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> well, didrocks did reconfigure it after that
<asac> rsalveti: did you upload more stuff than initially intended?
<rsalveti> nops
<asac> rsalveti: maybe he had a typo or something?
<cyphermox> no, you'd need to either remove the packages if they don't belong or make sure they are in the reconfigure
<rsalveti> cyphermox: didrocks did reconfigure the ppa, so can you just reconfigure it again?
<asac> cyphermox: can you reconfigure so they are in - without wiping?
<rsalveti> and make sure there's no typo
<asac> rsalveti: you dont have reconfigure powers? :)
<asac> thought you had
<rsalveti> I have
<asac> ok, but guess you dont know what you are doing :)
<cyphermox> sure
<rsalveti> just need to remember what is needed, that's why I asked
<asac> yeah
<cyphermox> confirm, you want: "sources": ["android", "android-src-vendor", "libhybris"]
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yes
<cyphermox> and no MPs?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: no MP
<cyphermox> alright, hold on
<asac> cyphermox: can you see whats currentlyu configured?
 * asac guess that its just android (accoridng to the log)
<cyphermox> well looking at the config it does list the others
<cyphermox> but yeah, logs says otherwise
<asac> hmm. maybe bug if you add multiple packages? ... well lets try
<rsalveti> it was just android, but then we had an error at the spreadsheet saying it had more packages than what was in the config
<rsalveti> until didrocks reconfigured it, and it got green again
<asac> oh maybe we have to build on emore time?
<asac> e.g. hit the build button?"
<rsalveti> could be as well, let's wait cyphermox to reconfigure it
<asac> yeah. i feel its just hitting build button that will ensur ethat the new config also is seen by publish :)
<rsalveti> http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/255/console
<rsalveti> so no typo, all fine
<rsalveti> might be indeed missing a build
<cyphermox> reconfigure done
<asac> yea i am sure the config is traversing through those states and just needs to be pushed forward so that publish also sees them
<cyphermox> now let's build
<cyphermox> you pushing the button rsalveti?
<asac> lets all three hit the button at same time ... and see :)
<rsalveti> lol
<rsalveti> cyphermox: please do so
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-004-1-build/36/console
<cyphermox> in progress
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> done
<rsalveti> cyphermox: will try to publish it again then
<rsalveti> cyphermox: asac: yeah, seems to be working now
<rsalveti> was missing the build step, even without any MP
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> rsalveti: for next time, in this case there is a trick:
<cyphermox> build with the watch only option, so that it doesn't try to go build stuff
<cyphermox> it just checks that the packages are there in the ppa
 * cyphermox goes back to python coding
<cyphermox> ping loudly if you need me again
<rsalveti> cyphermox: awesome, thanks so much
<rsalveti> enjoy
<cyphermox> I will!
<cyphermox> hopefully I can port this to qml eventually
<rsalveti> :-)
<asac> awesome
<asac> spreadsheet even updated live
<rsalveti> yeah
 * rsalveti looks for stgraber now
<asac> rsalveti: hmm. freeze?
<asac> sure its a hardfreeze?
<rsalveti> asac: no, we need to add flo at the system-image server
<asac> icic
<rsalveti> brb
<rsalveti> yeah, my irc server is having issue to connect to freenode
<asac> rsalveti: i guess stgraber is not on
<asac> rsalveti: send mail or mup :)
<rsalveti> asac: see #canonical
<popey> yeah, freenode are under DDOS
<rsalveti> uk government again?
<rsalveti> or just some other gov
<cjohnston> /3/2
<tvoss> yup
<ogra> === Image 203 building === (with new and improved android 4.4)
<popey> yay
<ogra> well, let see if it comes out properly at the rear end
<ogra> cdimage part should be fine now ... no idea about system-image
<popey> \o/ update manager on 202
<ogra> (though i assume mako manta and grouper will just go through ... only the new arches wont)
<popey> 12 updates
<ogra> well
<ogra> the pic on the ML shows a lot of duplication
<popey> i have seen that i think
<popey> and filed a bug about it
<popey> cant find it now
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-update-manager/+bug/1256797
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256797 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager shows multiple copies of same app, different version" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> ah
<ogra> well, i cant change it anyway :) good that its is back and working at least
<popey> yeah
<popey> ogra: how long does the build take usually?
<ogra> popey, 40 min for cdimage ... another 20-30 for system-image
<popey> k
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-02-23
<rsalveti> ogra: hey
<ogra> still building
<ogra> :)
<rsalveti> ogra: :-)
<rsalveti> good
<ogra> rsalveti, see -touch
<ogra> xnox would like to rip ofono-scripts out
<rsalveti> hm, why?
<rsalveti> it's still used by people
<rsalveti> let me look
<ogra> because he is on a quest :)
<ogra> to kill python2
<rsalveti> right
<ogra> rsalveti, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20140222.4/
<xnox_> ogra: i like that definition =)
<ogra> :)
<xnox> and i got my name back.
<xnox> apperantly i keep getting banned on channels. I'd like znc to autopart them...
<rsalveti> ogra: lovely
<ogra> system-image is still running
<ogra> and cdimage will need some cleanup
<ogra> the old goldfish stuff, the zips
<ogra> (but nothing i will do tonight)
<rsalveti> ogra: so do you want to try to add it to system-image or should we just ping stgraber?
<rsalveti> ogra: yeah, that's fine
<rsalveti> we can enable the system-image tomorrow as well
<ogra> well, the known arches will just be imported
<rsalveti> right
<ogra> and the other stuff needs a certain sequence of commands
<ogra> which i dont know
<rsalveti> ogra: right, let me ping stgraber
<ogra> he has some import toools
<ogra> mako, manta and grouper should just work
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra: how much time it usually takes to get the image published at system-image?
<ogra> 20 min or so
<rsalveti> alright, should be done any time I guess
<ogra> 12316 ?        R     15:19 /usr/bin/python /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/import-images
<ogra> 15 done ...
<ogra> shouldnt be long anymore
<rsalveti> alright, cdimage looks good at least
<ogra> hmm, did paul switch off testing on maguro
<ogra> phew, takes pretty long today
<ogra> === Image #203 DONE ===
<ogra> ok, 2am ... bed time :)
<rsalveti> ogra: thanks!!!
<rsalveti> === Image 204 building ===
<rsalveti> it's actually 205
<rsalveti> === Image 205 building === :-)
<popey> :D
<popey> whats new?
<rsalveti> just enabling mir for flo
<cjohnston> ogra: you around?
<cjohnston> rsalveti: how about you?
<cjohnston> I'm unable to boot using trusty-proposed on mako.. and also got the same network config error as in jenkins when trying to run the tests that way
<ralsina_> So, I am guessing if I say cihelp that will alert anyone from CI that happens to be around on a sunday, right? ;-)
<rsalveti> cjohnston: hey, what is the issue?
<rsalveti> cjohnston: the network config issue was because I had to rebuild my silo
<cjohnston> rsalveti: it gets stuck on the google logo
<rsalveti> cjohnston: how did you update it?
<rsalveti> cjohnston: can you reach it with adb?
<cjohnston> phatlet-flash, yes.. im Not home now thi
<cjohnston> tho
<cjohnston> ralsina_: sup?
<ralsina_> cjohnston: hi!
<ralsina_> I need a silo reconfigured
<cjohnston> ralsina_: ci team doesnt do that
<ralsina_> cjohnston: hmmm ok, I may be confused about what team does what, then
<ralsina_> rsalveti: you can give me a hand with reconfiguring silo 14, right?
<ralsina_> cjohnston: sorry about the bad ping then!
<cjohnston> ralsina_: the info is in the topic
<rsalveti> cjohnston: hm, if you can try to reflash with 'ubuntu-device-flash -channel=trusty-proposed -bootstrap=true' later
<rsalveti> or get adb to check what is going on
<ralsina_> cjohnston: I just assumed CI Engineering team also handled CI Train. You know, because of all the CI in the names. So, sorry about that.
<rsalveti> ralsina_: sure, what is the issue?
<ralsina_> rsalveti: I changed the MP for silo 14
<cjohnston> that'swhyits specified in the topic :)
<rsalveti> ralsina_: let me check
<rsalveti> ralsina_: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity-scope-click/open-after-install/+merge/207836, right?
<ralsina_> rsalveti: exactly
<rsalveti> hmmmm rsalveti is missing the Job/Build permission
<rsalveti> would need to wait for robru or cyphermox then
<rsalveti> let ask asac
<rsalveti> asac`: http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/build
<rsalveti> asac`: series: trusty
<rsalveti> asac`: reconfigure_silo: landing-014
<rsalveti> asac`: merge_proposals: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity-scope-click/open-after-install/+merge/207836
<rsalveti> also no power
<asac`> robru: there?
<asac`> cyphermox: ^^
<asac`> :)
<asac`> wake up
<rsalveti> ogra: plars: what is wrong with the dashboard? still not running tests for the newer images
<rsalveti> mako specifically
<asac`> cihelp ^^
<cyphermox> what's going on?
<asac`> cyphermox: silo reconfigure
<asac`> 21:23 < rsalveti> asac`: http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/build
<asac`> 21:24 < rsalveti> asac`: series: trusty
<asac`> 21:24 < rsalveti> asac`: reconfigure_silo: landing-014
<asac`> 21:24 < rsalveti> asac`: merge_proposals: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity-scope-click/open-after-install/+merge/207836
<asac`> 21:23 < rsalveti> asac`: http://162.213.34.102/job/prepare-silo/build
<asac`> 21:24 < rsalveti> asac`: series: trusty
<asac`> 21:24 < rsalveti> asac`: reconfigure_silo: landing-014
<asac`> 21:24 < rsalveti> asac`: merge_proposals: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity-scope-click/open-after-install/+merge/207836
<asac`> ralsina_: whats this MP about?
<asac`> cjohnston: maybe here rather
<cyphermox> unless the MP is a different one altogether now, you shouldn't need to reconfigure for this
<asac`> ralsina_: you surely should set a meaningful commit message for the MP
<asac`> cyphermox: someone says its a new one
<asac`> can you confirm?
<ralsina_> asac`: sure, I'll add one
<asac`> ralsina_: cool.always helpful to convey the purpose and context of what you are doing :)
<cyphermox> indeed it's different
<cyphermox> https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~dobey/unity-scope-click/uninstall/+merge/207557
<asac`> right
<asac`> so yeah we want a reconfigure
<cyphermox> is that on purpose? should it be both or just hte new one?
<asac`> cyphermox: just the new one... dobey wasnt around i figure
<asac`> ralsina_: confirm that you just need the new one
<asac`> and not the old one
<cyphermox> this is messy
<asac`> cyphermox: why?
<ralsina_> asac`: yes, the new one includes the old one
<asac`> k
<asac`> cyphermox: so yeah. the new MP is marked as superseding the old one
<cyphermox> should be able to build now
<asac`> thx!
<asac`> rsalveti: ralsina_: ^^
<ralsina_> awesome, thanks asac`, cyphermox
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> plars: it seems we might have an issue with the wifi driver with the mako device we're using in CI, is there anyway to retrieve logs from it? I couldn't reproduce the issue with mine, so it'd be really nice to know what might be happening in there (syslog and logcat should be enough)
<asac`> cihelp: ^^
<cjohnston> rsalveti: that's What's happening with mine i assume. When i get home i Can be Avail to do What you need
<asac`> plars: do you know why we fail hard if install-and-boot cannot setup wifi? thought we mangaed to get away from wifi being a critical resource for further testing
<asac`> cjohnston: cool
<rsalveti> cjohnston: alright, great
<ev_> rsalveti: which mako device?
<rsalveti> let me get the link
<ev> thanks
<rsalveti> dashboard is super slow =\
<rsalveti> ev: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily/77/console, mako-07
<ev> really? It's pretty quick here.
<ev> grabbing
<rsalveti> ev: can you access it via adb?
<ev> I can
<ev> getting you syslog now
<rsalveti> ev: thanks, syslog and logcat, please
<ev> rsalveti:  syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6983989/ , logcat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6983994/
<rsalveti> ev: thanks, any way to have remote access to this device? just in case I get a kernel to test
<ev> yes
<ev> rsalveti: by the way, is this a critical issue. Should I be grabbing people to step in once I need to get to bed?
<rsalveti> ev: well, the issue is critical, but it's more on my side at this point
<rsalveti> there's an easy way to get this fixed, but then we might not necessarily be able to reproduce this anymroe
<rsalveti> I'm unable to reproduce this issue with my device
<rsalveti> that's why I'd only need access to see if I'm to get this fixed
<rsalveti> brb, ~10min
 * rsalveti back
<ev> cjohnston: if you're around can you give me admin access on q-jenkins' jenkins?
<ev> I'd like to mark mako-07 offline to I can give rsalveti a shell without worrying about tests bursting into flames
<cjohnston> ev: did you take it offline in nagios so that larry doesn't start getting paged?
<cjohnston> rsalveti: I'm back if you want me to do stuff with mine
<rsalveti> cjohnston: please also give your syslog and logcat (as root)
<cjohnston> rsalveti: ack..
<cjohnston> ev: which one are you
<ev> cjohnston: I haven't yet, but I will do
<ev> damned if I know. ev at the moment.
<ev> but I appear to have evan or evand as well
<ev> username squatting
<cjohnston> ev: you should be good
<ev> whoop
<ev> cjohnston: is it your understanding as well that I can just mark mako-07 as offline - there's nothing more to it? The trusty-touch-mako-smoke-daily uses the daily-mako label, so it should grab one of the others.
<cjohnston> ev: I'm not totally sure how it works anymore
<rsalveti> cjohnston: how are the images actually upgraded when a new image is flashed?
<rsalveti> just noticed they are still using the older kernel
<rsalveti> using phablet-flash, alright
<cjohnston> rsalveti: phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b --channel trusty-proposed
<rsalveti> phablet-flash ubuntu-system -b --channel trusty-proposed
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> let me just try to update manually from system-settings and will give that a try
<rsalveti> just flashed 202
<rsalveti> I wonder if this command is actually flashing the boot partition
<rsalveti> in theory we should all be using 'ubuntu-device-flash -channel=trusty-proposed -bootstrap=true' now
<rsalveti> cjohnston: ev: can both of you get me the file /cache/recovery/last_log?
<cjohnston> rsalveti: I don't believe that the install instructions are updated completely in the wiki, and I haven't seen any bugs or anything filed against the tests do have the switch made
<cjohnston> rsalveti: I'm flashing now.. once I get done I will
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ev: can you get this file from mako-07?
<ev> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984209/
<rsalveti> awesome, thanks
<rsalveti> yeah, for some reason it didn't flash either recovery nor boot
<rsalveti> Flashing boot at /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/boot
<rsalveti> Flashing recovery at /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery
<rsalveti> missing that
<ev> rsalveti: if you need that shell it's rsalveti-tmp@ashes.ubuntu-ci with your public key
<rsalveti> rvgreat, thanks
<rsalveti> ev: ^
<ev>  adb -s 01e2f64788556934 shell
<ev> is mako-07
<rsalveti> ev: hm, asking passwd
<rsalveti> did you use https://launchpad.net/~rsalveti/+sshkeys
<rsalveti> ?
<ev> I did
 * ev checks
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> maybe permission?
<rsalveti> .ssh/authorized_keys needs to be 700
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984239/
<ev> rsalveti: .ssh is 0700, authorized_keys is 0600
<rsalveti> Jan  1 00:10:10 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 3.4.0-3-mako (buildd@kishi04) (gcc version 4.7.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.3-7ubuntu3) ) #21-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 8 13:11:48 UTC 2013
<rsalveti> cjohnston: same issue, kernel wasn't flashed
<cjohnston> rsalveti: do you want me to try it with the new command?
<rsalveti> cjohnston: yes, please
<rsalveti> ev: still nothing :-(
<cjohnston> rsalveti: remind me please what package the command comes form
<cjohnston> from
<cjohnston> ubuntu-devices-flash?
<rsalveti> cjohnston: ubuntu-device-flash
<cjohnston> ack
<cjohnston> hrm
<ev> rsalveti: try now
<rsalveti> ev: yup, fine now, thanks!
<cjohnston> rsalveti: when running the command, should I get any sort of visual feedback?
<cjohnston> its been probably 3 or 4 minutes and I've seen nothing
<rsalveti> cjohnston: oh, sorry, I hate that
<rsalveti> cjohnston: please do adb reboot bootloader before
<rsalveti> it expects the device to be at the bootloader already, but yeah, not a single message
<cjohnston> that looks mo bettah
<ev> for those of you following along at home, I've added this to the playbook: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook#Providing_a_phone_for_remote_debugging
<rsalveti> great
<asac`> nice
<cjohnston> rsalveti: I'll have to drop off for dinner in about 5 minutes but I'll be back after that
<rsalveti> cjohnston: no worries, trying to reproduce the issue here
<cjohnston> asac`: I'll look into the dashboard either later tonight or tomorrow..
<asac`> sure
<cjohnston> bbiab
<ev> rsalveti: likewise I'm heading to bed soon. Do send me a PM when you're done with that shell.
<rsalveti> ev: no worries, thanks
<sergiusens> rsalveti, if I get a slot we can release more verbosity now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: no worries, we can do this tomorrow
<rsalveti> sergiusens: seems there's still something broken with 4.4.2's recovery
<rsalveti> unable to flash boot and recovery somehow
<rsalveti> checking now
<rsalveti> wonder if we need to use unbuffered
<sergiusens> rsalveti, worth trying
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that might explain your issue with flo as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti, did mako update fine?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: update went ok, problem is flashing bootstrap
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I guess this means that everyone in devel-proposed won't be able to update :-/
<sergiusens> rsalveti, since the update uses recovery=current, next update will use recovery=4.4
<rsalveti> right, but if you're coming from 4.2.2 and update using system-settings, you're fine
<rsalveti> because the flash will use the older recovery image
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, but the next update will be broken
<rsalveti> no, it's not broken
<sergiusens> oh, really?
<rsalveti> the only broken part is the one that looks for boot and recovery
<rsalveti> I'm still checking
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I didn't get that last statement; but if the previous is true; I should be able to update from 4.4's recovery; going to check
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I mean, only the piece that looks for a newer kernel and recovery is broken with 4.4.2's recovery
<rsalveti> at least this is what I saw
<rsalveti> but it flashes the device and system image just fine
<rsalveti> the only problem is that people who flashed devel-proposed might not be able to update to a newer recovery, or kernel
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> but we also need to fix that so system-image updates are always booting into the newer recovery instead of using the older one to do updates
<rsalveti> anyway, let me check what is going on in here
<sergiusens> +1
<rsalveti> sergiusens: got it, fstab format is different now
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984407/
<rsalveti> old
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984408/
<rsalveti> new
<rsalveti> and that's why we need to first update the recovery image
<sergiusens> rsalveti, so it's standard now
<sergiusens> yup
<rsalveti> let me get this fixed
<sergiusens> rsalveti,  so this requires the image updater to see if a recovery image is bundled; add that to the ubuntu_command so it's the first thing it flashes and reboot into itself
<sergiusens> and continue processig the commands
<rsalveti> sergiusens: exactly
<rsalveti> cool, new ubuntu logo
<rsalveti> spinning
<rsalveti> finally
<rsalveti> sergiusens: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/188
<rsalveti> flashed mako, worked fine
<rsalveti> testing flo now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: flo would only fail for you if you were coming from android
<sergiusens> rsalveti, hmmm
<sergiusens> rsalveti, so bootstrap should work?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: with this recovery, yes
<sergiusens> rsalveti, sorry, mother calls on sundays to talk :-P
<sergiusens> now off the phone
<rsalveti> haha, no worries
<sergiusens> I can see there's a CR
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yup
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can you easily build it?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, so I went to the doctor on Saturday; my head still hurts :-P
<sergiusens> just commenting for the gossip factor :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: oh, still hurting?
<sergiusens> yup
<sergiusens> on pain killers now
<sergiusens> didn't touch the computer at all yesterday
<rsalveti> right, you might want to take a vacation
<sergiusens> slept the whole day
<sergiusens> I am :-)
<rsalveti> just fly to floripa :-)
<sergiusens> mini vacations for carnaval and then that mini eurotrip I commented on
<sergiusens> that too
<rsalveti> yeah, nice
<sergiusens> thinking of april for a week
<rsalveti> will take some days off after mwc as well
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<cjohnston> sergiusens: did you get a chance to update the install wiki
<rsalveti> cjohnston: phablet-flash can't flash flo, so I'd guess we also need to migrate to ubuntu-device-flash
<cjohnston> rsalveti: the wiki is half updated.. it says to use u-d-f but doesn't tell you to install the package (or atleast didn't tell you to install the package)
<cjohnston> rsalveti: using ubuntu-device-flash -channel=trusty-proposed -bootstrap=true it still didn't work.. same issues
<cjohnston> need any logs from this attempt?
<rsalveti> cjohnston: yeah, I found the issue
<sergiusens> cjohnston, le me update
<rsalveti> cjohnston: sergiusens is already reviewing it
<rsalveti> reviewing the fix
<sergiusens> cjohnston, while I test build the CR
<cjohnston> sweet
<sergiusens> hmm, my device crashed
<sergiusens> darn, hate it when this happens, flashing manta recovery into flo :-P no checks in place
<rsalveti> cjohnston: ev: done with mako-07
<rsalveti> haha
<cjohnston> ev: is all you did offline it and give rsalveti shell?
<rsalveti> I believe so
<rsalveti> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook#Providing_a_phone_for_remote_debugging
<rsalveti> guess basically what is described in there
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-16
<imgbot> === IMAGE 101 building (started: 20150216-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 235 building (started: 20150216-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 101 DONE (finished: 20150216-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/101.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 235 DONE (finished: 20150216-04:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/235.changes ===
<Mirv> all CI Train workers seem dead
<Mirv> cihelp , robru: ^ (ci train dead)
<Mirv> because of the 0 free space
<robru> Mirv: checking
<robru> Mirv: uh-huh
<robru> Mirv: gunna need webops for that one
<Mirv> robru: ok :( any general ideas where the free space can be freed up?
<robru> Mirv: yeah, you can delete 5GBs right out of /var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-005/ubuntu
<robru> Mirv: also there's a 5GB backup in /var/backups that can get killed
<robru> Mirv: shit, I had prepped a cyphermox-test job to clear some stuff out, didn't anticipate the workers dying and the job being unable to run. awesome.
<Mirv> robru: ok.
<Mirv> yeah, workers dying makes things a bit more... problematic
<robru> Mirv: the workers apparently can be brought back online, but I can't edit the job to actually run the command to delete the files
<Mirv> robru: yep. filed RT ticket since no vanguard.
<robru> Mirv: ok, good luck! I guess we should look into increasing the size of that nova volume if possible. amusingly the ephemeral storage is 50GBs and only 5% used.
<Mirv> robru: thanks! indeed I'll bring that idea to the ticket handling once contacted
<robru> Mirv: maybe call the emergency number? "a critical web service going offline" seems like an emergency to me.
<Mirv> robru: I guess it's not critical for an hour or two, since I'm mostly the only one affected (and I can do stuff while waiting) and I'm sure a vanguard appears when the lazy rest of the Europe wakes up :)
<robru> Mirv: haha, ok, your call then. I'm not really here ;-)
<Mirv> robru: yes, sure, you're having your relaxing Sunday evening with no computers involved!
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train out of disk space, ticket filed
<robru> Mirv: I apparently don't have permission to read your RT, but I got the email with the details. you should add the directory to delete to the ticket, might speed up their response.
<Mirv> robru: ok. yes I'll tell them the dirs.
<robru> Mirv: oh and if they ask, the juju env is ps4ci-train and the offending disk is the one attached to ci-train-jenkins/0
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> Mirv: any news on the disk space issue?
<Mirv> sil2100: not yet, waiting for some vanguard in UK to wake up
<Mirv> sil2100: this is like almost critical issue but I know it's mostly hitting me at the moment, UK will be up soon and even I have stuff to do while waiting
<Mirv> so I didn't make any emergency calls :)
<sil2100> Mirv: is this blocking other silo landings, or just the big Qt one? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: this is blocking the whole train
<Mirv> sil2100: all workers are dead, the machine is out of space
<Mirv> sil2100: we can't even run our own cleanup job
<Mirv> so yes it'll start blocking others as soon as people wake up, but let's hope the vanguard wakes up too..
<sil2100> I see, damn, if we had access to the jenkins jobs we might have been able to at least clean up parts of it
<sil2100> But it's all dead
<davmor2> ogra_: hippo birdy 2 ewes, hippo birdy 2 ewes, hippo birdy deer ogra_, hippo birdy 2 ewes :)
<ogra_> tweek tweek
<Mirv> UK seems slow to wake up :(
<sil2100> Mirv: do we need webops or IS?
<Mirv> sil2100: webops I believe
<sil2100> ogra_: and you should party today!
<ogra_> haha, i will
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: so, we have around 32GB of space now. after cleanup now 16GB free but all of that was gone relatively easily with Qt + backups.
<Mirv> sil2100: so maybe asking for 50GB or 64GB?
<sil2100> Mirv: were you able to check how much we have assigned for the train in overall?
<Mirv> sil2100: well I'd guess most of the train is under that /var/lib etc? / has 50G of which only 8G is used, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/644/console
<Mirv> sil2100: I mean, under that juju volume to which apparently /var/ stuff symlinks to
<sil2100> I suppose a bump to 64GB wouldn't hurt, but we'll have to somehow deal with those backups anyway
<sil2100> Limit them in size as well, not to a point in time
<Mirv> yes
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, so far great job with releasing Qt 5.4 o/
<Mirv> sil2100: let's see how the migration goes and if there are any surprises, but yes so far so good.
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> Mirv: oh! And one thing I forgot to mention
<sil2100> Mirv: remember the problem you had with that MP that you had to change into a source upload on Friday in the train?
<sil2100> Mirv: robru explained on the meeting how to deal with those in the new build job now, it seems all you need to do is to perform a normal (not watch_only) build with the additional source package name listed in the rebuild list
<sil2100> Mirv: the job will notice it's a source upload and not do anything, but it will rebuild its .project file
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please remove unity-system-compositor from vivid silo 18
<sil2100> Saviq: from the PPA you mean?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> Saviq: sure, let me do that now
<Mirv> sil2100: right! yes, he emailed me as well telling just that. good to know.
<sil2100> o/
<Mirv> sil2100: we've one autopkgtest regression (symbols changing), fix in archives already by mitya
<Mirv> so more waiting now
<sil2100> \o/
<om26er> bzoltan_, needed to ask you, was the test result for silo 14 published somewhere ?
<bzoltan_> om26er:  the same pleace, as the CI sheet says
<Mirv> sil2100: see webops
<bzoltan_> om26er: no regression at all
<om26er> bzoltan_, thanks for that. So I didn't find anything out of normal. But there was no systematic pattern followed to verify the fix as there was no way to verify the fix.
<om26er> I guess we can count on the unittests there :)
<bzoltan_> om26er: that is what I would do :)
<sil2100> Attention! CI Train jenkins going down!
<sil2100> ^ will publish the silo once jenkins is back
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: CI Train jenkins down temporarily, should be back soon
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can someone please update oxide-qt in silo 3 to 1.5.2-0ubuntu1 by doing a new binary copy from the phablet-team PPA (https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages)?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: just remember that the train jenkins is still down
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks man
<oSoMoN> oh, is it?
<oSoMoN> I must have missed the announcement
<sil2100> It's up ^
<sil2100> I mean, it's announced up in the backlog ^
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sil2100: Qt 5.4 has landed / is landing, you'll need a rebuild instead of binary copy. I already had a rebuild ongoing in silo 3 for you compiling against 5.4
<Mirv> Qt is still in proposed pocket for a little while, so I temporarily added landing-005 as a dependency to 003 (with my own todo item to remove it)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ah, thanks for that. I guess I’ll wait for oxide 1.5.3 to be ready then, as it has the fix for QVariants wrapped in QJSValues
<oSoMoN> sil2100, so no need for any action on your part for now, I’ll let you know when I need a rebuild
<Mirv> oSoMoN: alright then.
<Mirv> I'll remove the dep then now from there so it doesn't linger
<sil2100> Eeek
<sil2100> I already copied the binaries over to the silo PPA
<sil2100> And we exceeded the size of the PPA
<dbarth> sil2100: while jenkins reloads ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: so if i go ahead with asking for a re-seed of that extension package, how to have it be spotted by qa again?
<dbarth> an empty silo to hold the request with the bug ref. for example ?
<sil2100> dbarth: hm, I think we can use the new experimental functionality of tracking non-citrain landings
<sil2100> dbarth: for now please fill in a landing request for that and I'll turn it into a real one :)
<dbarth> ok
<sil2100> Then QA will see it on their trello board
<dbarth> sil2100: see line 75
<dbarth> ogra_: fyi, this is that extension seed request again ^^ (signon-apparmor-extension)
<ogra_> dbarth, vivid or rtm ?
<sil2100> RTM
<sil2100> But don't submit it yet
<sil2100> We want QA to sign it off first
<ogra_> sure
<cjwatson> sil2100: Which PPA do you need expanding?
<cjwatson> Ah, I guess somebody did it, assuming this is https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+packages
<rvr> rsalveti: ping
<Mirv> cjwatson: 003, with oxide. no worries though, the current packages will be deleted.
<ogra_> rvr, off today ... doing his samba duty as brazilian citizen ...
<cjwatson> Oh, maybe it's https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003/+packages - bumped to 20GB
<rvr> ogra_: Ahh
<rvr> mandel: ping
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks!
<rvr> Meh, mandel seems to be also away
<dbarth> ogra_: rtm, it's already on in vivid
<ogra_> ok
<om26er> boiko, Hi!
<boiko> om26er: hi
<om26er> boiko, regarding silo 12, the fix needs to have some kind of automation.
<om26er> Probably an autopilot test will do
<boiko> om26er: that's a cherry-pick from code already landed into vivid
<om26er> boiko, right. then I guess we can add a test in both places :)
<boiko> om26er: I would prefer not to add more code to rtm than what's in vivid, so, maybe I can add a test for that in the testplan for now?
<boiko> om26er: well, if time permits, we have other priority stuff to work on :/
<om26er> boiko, jibel instructed to not land Apps without tests
<om26er> and in this case it looks like an easy one
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<sil2100> CI Train jenkins is back!
<boiko> om26er: well, that will have to wait a bit then, if we manage to get some time I can write the test, but can't do right now
<om26er> jibel, what do you think ^
<Mirv> yay, train back
<Mirv> Saviq: 018 unity8 will need a rebuild since Qt 5.4 has been in -proposed for the last 6 hours or so. we're expecting release pocket migration any moment now.
<jibel> om26er, agreed, we cannot continue landing code without tests, relying on QA only to do testing doesn't scale.
<Saviq> Mirv, well, wil it actually? hasn't it built against 5.4 already?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, it looks like it took from 5.4 from proposed, good. no need to rebuild: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197827352/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.unity8_8.02%2B15.04.20150216.1-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz - I think I saw a silo before that didn't have proposed enabled.
<Mirv> and yes! Qt 5.4 seems to migrating to release pocket just now
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> aha
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/
<Mirv> ok, now merging also successfully
<Mirv> kgunn: 000 will need a rebuild of qtsystems-opensource-src, qtmir, qtubuntu and unity8 due to Qt 5.4 having landed
<Mirv> kgunn: oh, and ubuntu-system-settings
<kgunn> Mirv: thanks, mzanetti ^^ for tomorrow as i likely won't get to it
<boiko> om26er: jibel: ok, once I get some time I will write those tests
<robru> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/delete-distro-versions-after-diffing/+merge/249864 can I get you to review? ;-)
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150216-fe747ac.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150216-fe747ac.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150216-fe747ac.ods
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, davmor2 ^ device tarbll (also in citrain spreadsheet) for rtm
<john-mcaleely> QA signoff requested
<sil2100_> Geh, GPU hang...
<robru> sil2100_: did you see my ping? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/delete-distro-versions-after-diffing/+merge/249864 can you review this merge? ;-)
<robru> it's trivial
<davmor2> thanks john-mcaleely
<john-mcaleely> sorry it's a bit later than advertised
<sil2100_> robru: thanks! Missed it due to the GPU-hang, looking
<sil2100_> robru: +1
<robru> sil2100_: thanks
<robru> Mirv: Saviq: awesome, silo 5/18 published with conflicts.
<robru> Mirv: Saviq: not sure how this happened, the train should have prevented publication. but basically saviq's silo 18 published unity8 which did not contains Mirv's no-change rebuild, so I guess unity8 is now built against the wrong version of qt that's in the archive. probably needs a new no-change rebuild, somebody should check that.
<robru> Mirv: Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1422465 bug filed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422465 in CI Train [cu2d] "Management of conflicting packages is sub-optimal." [Undecided,Triaged]
<Saviq> robru, my silo *did* contain the no-change rebuild, and it actually built against qt 5.4 that was already in proposed
<robru> Saviq: oh, ok. well something goofed up during the merge then. I manually merged it myself, so it should be fine then.
<Saviq> robru, yeah, we could've ended up with a conflict, that's possible, because Mirv merged the MP on top of our trunk manually
<Saviq> robru, although I'd have thought bzr would resolve it
<robru> Saviq: yeah, bzr was saying 'Nothing to do.' but somehow ci train was just puking all over it. no idea why
<kgunn> Mirv: so Qt5.4 is actually part of vivid now ?
<robru> kgunn: yes
<seb128> but seems to be somewhat buggy or incomplete
<robru> boiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/fix_autopilot_multi_pagestack/+merge/249366 need your approval.
<boiko> robru: yeah, just saw it, sorry, as I did the MR myself, I think it is better that someone else from the team take it a look, but that will have to wait until tomorrow
<boiko> robru: sorry about that
<robru> boiko: no worries.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-17
<robru> out for dinner, bbl!
<imgbot> === IMAGE 102 building (started: 20150217-02:05) ===
<popey> ooh
<popey> that must mean bed time
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 236 building (started: 20150217-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 102 DONE (finished: 20150217-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/102.changes ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 236 DONE (finished: 20150217-04:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/236.changes ===
<bzoltan_> trainguards: May I ask for a reconf of the rtm silo1? I just have added the gles branch
<bzoltan_> robru: Mirv^
<robru> bzoltan_: done
<bzoltan_> robru: Thank you
<robru> bzoltan_: you're welcome
<robru> Hmmmm
<robru> bzoltan_: no idea why that didn't work for you. Anyway, building.
<bzoltan_> robru:  black magic :)
<robru> bzoltan_: i think there's some kind of race condition, i guess i reconfigured before the previous build finished, and the previous build saved it's state over top of the new reconfigure.
<Mirv> magic morning
<Mirv> robru: saviq's unity8 was compiled against the new Qt correctly, but yes misses the clog entry
<robru> Mirv: good to know the released version is compiled correctly, but really we're just lucky that your release was a no change rebuild. Had your change actually had some content to it, it would have been reverted by the duplicate publication. Definitely not a happy situation.
<Mirv> robru: yes, but indeed I published Saviq's Unity 8 and checked it was alright, just missing that it should have nevertheless been rebuilt to pick up the changelog entry. I also pushed force rebuilds of all other components that were conflicting, but misunderstood the Unity8 silo was recent build enough
<Mirv> robru: but indeed we'll end up in more problematic situations sooner or later since we nowadays tend to be ok with assigning conflicting silos since it improves workflow otherwise
<robru> Mirv: yeah there's a few cases where conflicts need to be handled better. Eg when a conflict is published, I'd like the dashboard to indicate that the other conflicts are dirty and need rebuilding.
<Mirv> kgunn: yes Qt 5.4 actually part of vivid now, including the vivid image #102
<Mirv> robru: and even flagging the conflicting silos in general (like 018 having red "003" text besides it) reminds people more often that they need to co-operate
<robru> Mirv: yeah that's a good idea too.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  could you help me to restart this build http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-ci/515/rebuild ?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: done
<Davmor3> jibel sil2100: phone just reminded me I need to go to the docs at 09:30
<jibel> Davmor3, OK, enjoy.
<sil2100> davmor2: k
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: good morning. Just saw the email you messages me about yesterday. any updates ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, not much, still trying to figure out a workaround for the fullscreen/autopilot issue
<sil2100> cihelp: hey, what is the reason that we don't have smoketesting results for manta and flo devices for vivid/devel?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, so camera-app has still AP tests failing on krilling that need attention, right ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes, can you have a look at those?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i am on it
<oSoMoN> cheers
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: should i use the packages from here https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~bfiller/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1149_armhf.click as bill said or build trunk myself ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, that’s a package for gallery-app :)
<vila> sil2100: all flo and manta devices appear to be offline on q-jenkins
<vila> sil2100: did you notice this recently ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: right. he has camera packages on there too, but i guess i will try both rebuild and use from there, hopefully they will give the same errors
<sil2100> vila: no, it seems they're gone since quite a while, we just didn't really put too much attention to that before
<sil2100> But I suppose it would be nice to at least try getting those two working on smoketesting
<vila> sil2100: will raise the issue
<sil2100> Thanks
<sil2100> :)
<ev> sil2100: can you help me understand the severity of this? Is someone explicitly needing manta/flo for a project?
<sil2100> ev: currently we still don't put much pressure on tablets and flo, but these are still our officially supported devices for the development channel
<sil2100> ev: with MWC around the corner, it would be also nice to actually see if those devices are still booting at least, and what's their general status
<ogra_> ev, marketing and sales use the tablets to demo the sidestage
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. I've added a new MR for indicator-network to line 41 of the sheet (rtm silo 007), and line 32 (vivid silo 015). could these be reconfigured appropriately?
<Mirv> pete-woods: sure
<pete-woods> thanks :)
<ev> so we're bringing manta and flo to MWC and showing off the sidestage there? That's very useful information.
<Mirv> pete-woods: there's no vivid silo 015?
<Mirv> pete-woods: unping, wrong page :)
<ev> (the big problem we've had with those two devices is that they're near-impossible to wire for automation - we cannot programmatically reboot them like we can with mako/bq)
<ogra_> ev, not sure, but that is what happened the last years
<ogra_> someone should confirm that indeed
<ev> yes, indeed
<pete-woods> Mirv: no, I think you're correct. I was obviously hallucinating when looking up the silo for vivid, it doesn't have a silo allocated yet
<pete-woods> oh wait, now it does?? I'm super confused
<Mirv> pete-woods: it did have, but the spreadsheet was then empty for a little while, and now that spreadsheet again knows about I'm reconfiguring it
<pete-woods> oh, cool. glad to know I've not lost my mind
<Mirv> the spreadsheet occasionally makes you think that
<pete-woods> :D
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey! Is the device tarball ready already? :)
<sil2100> I mean, did you test it fully already?
<sil2100> Ah, I see you did
<popey> cihelp: jenkins seems busted. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10270569/ - trying to rebuild this. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1019/rebuild/?
<popey> (is this known)?
<vila> popey: /me looks
<popey> ta
<vila> popey: O_0 where did you get that jenkins gut spilling ?
<popey> trying to re-run https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/LiveEventModification/+merge/247711
<popey> clicked http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1019
<popey> then rebuild-> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1019/rebuild/?
<popey> then rebuild button
<popey> Boom!
<vila> popey: ha, indeed :-/
<popey> :)
<vila> :-D
<Mirv> charles: the rtm-019 diff somehow magically seems to have all of vivid in it as well even though the branch that was compiled is targeted against the rtm branch, last updated 20140925: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-019/+files/ubuntu-themes_14.04%2B14.10.20140925-0ubuntu1_14.04%2B15.04.20150213%7Ertm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<vila> popey: but indeed (too) the job doesn't define candidate_revision....
<vila> which is very surprising
<Mirv> charles: QA has signed off the silo, but instead of a few files changed it's 29MB diff (compressed) <- sil2100
<vila> popey: nor any of 	merge_proposal packaging_branch project_name 	use_description_for_commit
<Mirv> charles: so we'd kind of need to know what to do the silo. should you rebuild it? it will then miss the deadline for this milestone.
<vila> popey: yet, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1090/parameters/? has them and has been started 15 mins ago
<popey> wierd, huh?
<popey> vila: any ideas?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yeah, all good to go
<vila> popey: nope, the config file for that job has been last modified on 2014-10-31
<vila> popey: I should be missing something obvious...
<psivaa_> popey: so to rebuild https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/LiveEventModification/+merge/247711, Why are you rebuilding from 1019?
<psivaa_> the MP has 1067 as the latest failed build
<psivaa_> you would not be able to rebuild a downstream job on its own, there are someparameters coming from the upstream job
<popey> psivaa_: vila I am just trying to rebuild a failed landing
<popey> psivaa_: vila clicking the links provided. I don't quite understand what broke and where
<psivaa_> popey: the 'rebuild' link provided in the MP is http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/1067/rebuild
<psivaa_> not http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1019/rebuild/
<psivaa_> the second one is a downstream job, which will be triggered by the first one ^ and will use some parameters from the first build (1067)
<psivaa_> popey: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/1074/console is now running
<vila> psivaa_: ooooh, thanks for the explanation, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/configure defines the missing parameters as 'predefined parameters' in the 'trigger/call builds on other projects' indeed
<vila> psivaa_: that's the "obvious" bit I missed ;)
<popey> ahhh
<popey> I see. you're right. I am a doofus.
<psivaa_> vila: popey: np, i'm glad that its running now
<popey> sil2100: do we plan to release a mako update any time soon?
<popey> (being asked by community people running mako)
<sil2100> popey: mako ubuntu-rtm?
<popey> ya
<sil2100> popey: waiting for slangasek to be up and get status on the channel changes
<sil2100> popey: in any way, the stable channel will only see updates once per month, but there will be an RC channel available for mako users with 2-week updates as well
<popey> ok, will pass that on...
<dbarth> o/ hi trainguards, can i have a silo for line 63?
<sil2100> dbarth: sure
<dbarth> ty
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the device tarball testing going so far?
<davmor2> sil2100: it's downloaded
<jgdx> trainguards: can you reconfigure rtm 7?
<sil2100> jgdx: sure, new component added?
<davmor2> sil2100: it was too late last  night to start it, I needed to test something for tiagosh first thing so I've just downloaded it and started the flash process now, does that help?  Probably looking at 1:30-2:00 hours
<jgdx> sil2100, a new mp for u-s-s.
<jgdx> sil2100, might not warrant a reconfigure, but a build?
<sil2100> jgdx: it still requires a reconfigure, but in cases like these the lander can reconfigure it by himself - but I already did it just now :)
<jgdx> sil2100, okay, thank you. :) /me makes note.
 * sil2100 jumps out for lunch
<sil2100> I might be off ~1.5h since I need to jump to the store as well
<brendand> sil2100, walk, it's safer
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Mirv: who is the QA go-to-person in these hours? I wish to know if I can land two MRs with this round.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: sil might know the answer to that, but during these ours QAs eg jibel, davmr2
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: jibel: davmor2: I have two MRs in the RTM silo1 (CI sheet line #61) Both are requred to the W9. But the build-test-plan-qa takes 3 days as we know. One of the MR is literaly a single line and this change is already merged to the Vivid branch. Soi it is a negative risk issue. But I need your ack on landing two MRs in one round.
<davmor2> bzoltan_: I defer to jibel on that
<jgdx> trainguards: when a silo has been reconfigured, does the build need any special parameters?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: while waiting for that answer, note that of the three unfixed bugs linked to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textHandlerCleanUpRTM/+merge/247388 only one has ww9 milestone currently, the rest should possibly be escalated to be crystal clear it's allowed to land at this time
<Mirv> jgdx: not usually
<jgdx> Mirv, does it hurt if I try? The silo was reconfigured with the new branch, and built without it (it seems).
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I am proposing to land two fixes for two bugs from this list -> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-products/+milestone/ww09-2015
<Mirv> jgdx: no, it does not hurt. it should detect there's a new branch and rebuild, but if not then specify the package name on the next attempt.
<boiko> Mirv: hi, I now got top approval on the MR on vivid silo 7, all good to land now
<Mirv> bzoltan_: my question is about line 26, ie bug 1407723 - the branch lists two other bugs and they probably should also have ww09 tag if you plan to land a fix for that bug
<ubot5> bug 1407723 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu RTM) "Text cursor/selection handles too small and confusing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1407723
<Mirv> boiko: ok!
<boiko> Mirv: thanks
 * Mirv goes through the whole spreadsheet
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I think the line 26 can be deleted
<Mirv> bzoltan_: thanks
<jibel> bzoltan_, no problem with landing 2 fixes. Is it silo 1?
 * bzoltan_ hugs jibel
<bzoltan_> jibel: Yes, silo1
<jibel> bzoltan_, because it contains 5 fixes :)
<bzoltan_> jibel: hehe... true, it depends how you look
<jibel> bzoltan_, that's fine
<Mirv> jibel: so I was asking whether those two other bugs need to be also tagged ww09, which that one branch fixes
<Mirv> but I guess that doesn't matter as long as there's a branch that fixes a ww09 bug, even if there are other bugs linked
<jibel> Mirv, yes they should for tracking purpose.
<Mirv> jibel: oh, ok. bzoltan_ ^ you need to get the other linked bugs other than 1407723 marked as ww09 too, so that they are properly tracked.
<Mirv> from PM
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  i think it is there
<jibel> bzoltan_, and fix the silo so that the package builds on every archs
<bzoltan_> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1395118 is on w9
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395118 in Canonical System Image "ActionSelectionPopover does not handle the 'visible' property of actions properly" [High,In progress]
<Mirv> bzoltan_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textHandlerCleanUpRTM/+merge/247388 -> bug #1391335 and bug #1415548 do not have canonical system image project or a milestone
<ubot5> bug 1391335 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextArea cursor does not regard font size" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391335
<ubot5> bug 1415548 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "text selection popover too small, icons pixelated" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415548
<jgdx> cihelp: rtm silo 7 is ready for testing, btw.
<vila> jgdx: you probably want trainguards ^
<jgdx> vila, right
<sil2100> jgdx: QA will automatically have it on their queue once it's marked as tested
<jgdx> sil2100, good.
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: you working on u-s-s recently as well, right?
<kenvandine> sil2100, yeah
<seb128> hey kenvandine, did you figure out the issue with u-s-s and CI?
<kenvandine> seb128, no... it's worse than i thought too
<kenvandine> smoke testing started failing too
<kenvandine> between images 95 and 98 i think
<kenvandine> and it's all crashes related to QtFeedback i think
<seb128> shrug
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you take a look at vivid smoketesting? ;)
<sil2100> Almost all tests are failing
<kenvandine> sil2100, yes... that's what i'm talking about with seb128
<kenvandine> sil2100, it's a crash
<kenvandine> and it's crashing down deep in QtFeedback
<kenvandine> which isn't anything we should be tickling ourself, i would think it's the uitk
<kenvandine> but then we'd see crashes all over the place
<davmor2> jibel, sil2100, john-mcaleely: device tarball looks good  and that ^ is probably the announcement for it :)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you are free to push the tarball
<jibel> davmor2, thanks! any news about a new custom tarball today?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ^ ?
<sil2100> I don't see any request for that on the spreadsheet
<davmor2> jibel: I don't see cwayne in here
<pmcgowan> sil2100, custom should have fixes to scopes using OA and an apparmor cache update
<sil2100> cwayne: hey, is the custom tarball ready already?
<davmor2> \o/ cwayne is here now, we can party \o/  /me slaps cwayne for not being here earlier and making move the mouse to find a channel he was in ;)
<cwayne> sil2100: just about to be, see #phablet
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack, will push now
<john-mcaleely> thanks davmor2
<charles> Mirv, wrt rtm silo 19, the indicator-power diff at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197544824/indicator-power_12.10.6%2B15.04.20150203~rtm-0ubuntu1_12.10.6%2B15.04.20150213~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz looks safe to me
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pushed!
<Mirv> charles: indicator-power is ok, ubuntu-themes is the question mark
<charles> Mirv, however I was hoping to get someone to look over my shoulder on the ubuntu-themes packaging changes in that silo, as there wasn't an RTM branch before this
<charles> ack
<Mirv> charles: I looked that the rtm branch + MP look sane, but the end result looks like coming from vivid so it's trange
<Mirv> strange, even
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ in practice I don't know even how it's possible that the ubuntu-themes in that PPA is like it is, since the rtm branch is correctly from September and the MP is simple
<charles> yeah, would welcome guidance on what the Right Thing is here
<Mirv> charles: sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/rtm-14.09 + https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/ubuntu-themes/lp-1388235-add-new-power-icons-rtm-14.09/+merge/249695 looks sane, but somehow that ended up as https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-019/+sourcepub/4776206/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> charles: sil2100: I'm pretty EOD but I'd mostly ask from sil2100 if he thinks we should try force rebuild of ubuntu-themes to try to get the contents correct, or consider shipping ubuntu-themes as is as it was already approved by QA
<charles> ack, will wait for opinion from sil2100
<charles> it would probably be better to have a clean diff on this though
<charles> looks like most of the other changes are gtk/gnome related and would be no-ops for rtm, but looks like the weather apps got moved into a different directory for bug #1289465
<ubot5> bug 1289465 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Brightness icons are suboptimal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289465
<charles> my preference would be to fix the MP, though looking at the first two links from Mirv above I don't see what went wrong :P
<charles> s/weather apps/weather app icons/
<rsalveti> sil2100: what is the syntax to request a sync from another silo (vivid->rtm)?
<rsalveti> sync:<silo number> it seems
<sil2100> charles, Mirv: sorry, was in a meeting
<sil2100> Need to backlog
<charles> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: thanks!
<sil2100> charles: ok, one more meeting... but will be finished soon
<charles> :)
<sil2100> popey: hey, how's the calendar going?
<popey> sil2100: iahmad is on it I believe
<jibel> popey, oops iahmad_ EOD long time ago.
<jibel> popey, sil2100 can you add a line to the spreadsheet for the calendar app and I'll find someone
<sil2100> jibel: will add it
<sil2100> popey: can you provide me with all the click links, test plans etc.?
<sil2100> rsalveti: yeah, sync:<number> is enough if its vivid <-> 14.09, like sync:6
<sil2100> charles: ok, I would propose rebuilding ubuntu-themes in the silo now
<sil2100> Since I have no idea how it ended up looking like that
<sil2100> charles: let me do that
<charles> sil2100, k
<robru> sil2100: Hmmmmmmm my Wi-Fi seems dead
<sil2100> robru: uh oh!
<sil2100> robru: no worries, just make sure that if you don't have connectivity today, please poke cyphermox to fill in re. landings
<robru> I guess i can't make the meeting
 * cyphermox sends robru some wifi waves
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 11 be published, please?
<sil2100> cwayne: just so you know, I filled in the landing request ;)
<cwayne> sil2100: thank you :)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I haz a silo for line 73?
<oSoMoN> (please)
<robru> oSoMoN: CONFLICTS WITH SILO EIGHT!!!!!!!!11!!eleven!!!!
<robru> oSoMoN: just kidding, got you silo 25
<oSoMoN> :) thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
<seb128> hum
<seb128> why are those rtm landing (e.g indicator-power) having an empty changelog?
<seb128> indicator-power (12.10.6+15.04.20150213~rtm-0ubuntu1) 14.09; urgency=medium
<seb128>   *
<seb128>  
<seb128> seems buggy
<robru> seb128: indeed, not sure why that's happening.
<robru> seb128: will look
<seb128> thanks
<pmcgowan> om26er, once you bless silo 7 we can let it land
<om26er> pmcgowan, ok, thanks for letting me know. I am almost there
<pmcgowan> om26er, great
<pmcgowan> om26er, myself and john-mcaleely tried it and while we agree UX could be better its ok for now
<john-mcaleely> yeah
<robru> brb, lunch
<kgunn> trainguards i'm getting 404 for the reconfig link the train sheet ...known issue? or am i the issue?
<om26er> pmcgowan, everything is fine. except there is one issue that I found.
<om26er> With the silo installed if I do factory reset, put a SIM card in slot2 and leave slot1 empty. When the phone boots if I go to cellular settings page, it only shows 2G option. I have to go back and come in again, only then I can see 3G option. It would be safe to have that fixed atleast.
<om26er> this is the state that a new user will have when they first use their phone.
<kgunn> oh nvmd...i recall now, i need to erase some of the url
<kenvandine> om26er, i think jgdx said that was a race condition
<pmcgowan> om26er, is that just a iming thing
<pmcgowan> ah
<kenvandine> om26er, but i think that's there without the silo?
<om26er> kenvandine, without the silo we never have 3G on second slot, with the silo, the option is not there when the first time you open Cellular settings
<om26er> probably some property it needs to read when Cellular page is opened first.
<kenvandine> but i don't think that only happens on the second SIM
<kenvandine> i think it's a race from libqofono
<kenvandine> jgdx, you were looking at that right?
<om26er> let me share a screenshot
<kenvandine> om26er, i know we have that in vivid on mako (single SIM)
<kenvandine> om26er, and the tech switch stuff hasn't landed in vivid yet, we have that race without it
<kenvandine> om26er, so if anything it's introduced by the new libqofono in that silo
<om26er> kenvandine, this: http://i.imgur.com/OAeY5Un.png
<kenvandine> oh... a little different
<om26er> Now if I go back and come back in, it will have both 2G only and 2G/3G entries.
<kenvandine> so on vivid sometimes the first time you open the page, the wrong one is checked
<om26er> this always happens the first time and at a few unknown occasions which I was not able to create steps for.
<kenvandine> but it does show all the technologies
<kenvandine> om26er, but does it happen without the silo?
<kenvandine> i'd bet that is also a race condition related to the libqofono update
<kenvandine> like the listview not handling the model update
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, tested silo 14 and worked as expected
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, great, can you mark the spreadsheet?
<om26er> let me give it a try without the silo.
<kenvandine> om26er, thanks
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I dont have write access
<kenvandine> om26er, the more i think about it, i am thinking it is from this silo, but confirmation would be good
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok, you're on 237 right?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yes
<pmcgowan> I did a clean flash in the end
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, thx, i marked the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> maybe we can at least get that landing for this milestone... if we can't land 7 :(
<kenvandine> om26er, so you have a single SIM in right?  which is it showing, it just not showing 3g as a choice?
<kenvandine> om26er, and is that after you changed it to 3g?
<kenvandine> man my english is terrible :)
<om26er> kenvandine, hah, yes I have a single SIM, only in slot2.
<om26er> this issue only happens with slot2
<kenvandine> after changing slot 2 to 3g right?
<om26er> kenvandine, without silo it always have 2G... because the feature is only implemented in the silo.
<kenvandine> oh right, it never says it can have 3g
<robru> kgunn: wait what? the only 404 issue I'm aware of is if you're not logged in, but I thought I fixed that so it logs you in first and redirects. shouldn't be any 404s.
<om26er> kenvandine, regarding the other question, I think slot2 is on 2G since if I try to change to 3G is spins for a while
<kgunn> robru: i'm definitely logged in
<kgunn> robru: willing to play if you'd like to help :)
<robru> kgunn: what URL is 404ing? and what did you delete to make it work?
<kgunn> robru: and...altho deleting gets me there...looses all the relevant info (mainly unique request id)
<kgunn> one sec
<kgunn> robru:
<kgunn> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/securityRealm/commenceLogin?from%3D/job/ubuntu-landing-000-0-reconfigure/parambuild%253FREQUEST_ID%253D1422983604742%2526DISTRIBUTION%253Dubuntu%2526SERIES%253Dvivid%2526LANDERS%253Dkgunn%2526MERGE_PROPOSALS%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~mir-team%25252Fmir%25252Fexpose-cursor%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248396%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fco
<kgunn> de.launchpad.net%25252F~andreas-pokorny%25252Fmir%25252Foverride-orientation-for-input-region-and-cursor%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248897%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~kdub%25252Fmir%25252Fno-abi-break-mm%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F250046%252520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~mir-team%25252Fqtmir%25252Fport-to-msh-shell-and-mirevent2%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248433%252520
<kgunn> https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~dandrader%25252Fqtmir%25252FsupportedOrientations%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F242213%252520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~mir-team%25252Fqtubuntu%25252FshellRotation-mirclient%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248431%252520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~phablet-team%25252Fubuntu-keyboard%25252FshellRotation%25252F%25252Bmerge%25
<kgunn> 252F248399%252520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~dandrader%25252Funity-api%25252FshellRotation%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F242212%252520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~unity-team%25252Funity8%25252FshellRotation%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248400%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~unity-team%25252Funity8%25252FshellRotation-no-indicators%25252F%25252Bme
<kgunn> rge%25252F250057%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~mzanetti%25252Funity8%25252Finputinfo%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248407%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~mzanetti%25252Funity8%25252FsaveRestoreWindowSizePosition%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F247840%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~mzanetti%25252Funity8%25252Freveal-launcher-with-mouse-hover%25252F%25252Bm
<robru> heh
<kgunn> erge%25252F248913%252520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~mir-team%25252Funity-system-compositor%25252Ftoggle-cursor%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~andreas-pokorny%25252Funity-system-compositor%25252Foverride-orientation-dbus-api%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248896%252520%252520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~mir-team
<kgunn> %25252Fplatform-api%25252Fexpose-mir-connection%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F245054%252520%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~andreas-pokorny%25252Fubuntu-touch-session%25252Fenable-hardware-cursor%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248531%252520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~andreas-pokorny%25252Fubuntu-touch-session%25252Fgu-evaluation-in-usc-wrapper%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F248994%252520%25
<kgunn> 2520https%25253A%25252F%25252Fcode.launchpad.net%25252F~seb128%25252Fubuntu-system-settings%25252Fbluetooth-key-hint-workaround%25252F%25252Bmerge%25252F249622%2526SOURCES%253Dlibevdev%252520qtsystems-opensource-src%2526SYNC_REQUEST%253D%26delay%3D0sec&sa=D&usg=ALhdy2-JDnpVXgeISlkg_USJ1wxF7_iGxg
<robru> kgunn: let me guess, you s/parambuild/build to make it work?
<kgunn> sorry...
<kgunn> how bout
<kgunn> https://pastebin.canonical.com/125771/
<davmor2> kgunn: man what did irc ever do to you to deserve that ;)
<kenvandine> robru, trying to publish vivid silo 15
<kenvandine> it's showing packaging changes for dialer-app
<kenvandine> robru, which isn't in the silo
<kenvandine> robru, should i be worried?
<robru> kenvandine: did it used to be in the silo?
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> maybe :)
<kenvandine> it's not built in the ppa
<kenvandine> and it was never part of my landing
<robru> kenvandine: ok well it's not in the PPA, so there's no risk of anything incorrect being published. I'd just ACK it.
<kenvandine> ok
<kgunn> robru: and actually no, s/parambuild/build just gets me to ci-train.ubuntu.com
<robru> kenvandine: after you publish, check the packagelist artifact, it should have just one line per package in the ppa
<robru> kgunn: so that url looks fine to me, what are you changing to make it work?
<kenvandine> robru, ok, and the full diffs included dialer-app and history-service
<kenvandine> so maybe just a bug in your new (and very cool) diff stuff :)
<kgunn> robru: well thats just it....i cant make it work, i just get to jenkins proj page only
<kenvandine> robru, indeed the packagelist is right
<robru> kenvandine: my only guess is that the contents of the previous assignment for that silo got resurrected when we migrated to a larger disk. there's definitely no code that adds dialer-app to silos that don't have it ;-)
<kgunn> robru: i tried to copy in the mp list, but it still wants a unique id...which i see in the url, but can't get there with that in place
<robru> kgunn: oh I thought you said you could delete a bit of the URL to make it work.
<robru> kgunn: which spreadsheet row?
<kgunn> ...*almost* worked :)
<kenvandine> robru, figured...
<kgunn> robru: 36
<kgunn> thanks for the help
<kenvandine> robru, btw... i do love the silo diffs!
<kenvandine> robru, thanks for that
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome! I wish I'd been able to do that 3 months ago when brendand asked, but there was a lot of stuff that had to be fixed first to get here.
<robru> kgunn: https://pastebin.canonical.com/125772/ try the link in this paste, does that work for you?
<robru> kgunn: it's a bit tricky because there's two layers of redirects here, google has their own click-counter redirect thing they put on URLs, and then the internal link redirects through the SSO login. what I pasted is the final URL after all redirects are done.
<robru> kgunn: also, while we're fiddling with this, want me to just reconfigure for you? ;-)
<kgunn> robru: woohoo!
<kgunn> worked
<robru> kgunn: hmmm, ok so if that worked it means the redirects are broken...
<robru> kgunn: when was the last time the reconfigure link worked for you? weird that it works for me...
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what was the verdict on silo 7
<pmcgowan> om26er, ^^
<kenvandine> there is some kind of race condition there, it works but the UI is wonky
<om26er> we have the exact steps.
<kenvandine> i'm browsing the code now to see if i can figure it out
<kenvandine> but i'm thinking it might be in libqofono
<jgdx> kenvandine, what's up? When's eod for us guys?
<jgdx> om26er, exact steps plz
<om26er> jgdx, I mentioned them in the trello, do you have the link ?
<kenvandine> jgdx, it could be the model tweaking in onCompleted from MultiSim.qml
<jgdx> om26er, yea
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, I'll take a look.
<kenvandine> if ((sim.radioSettings.modemTechnologies.indexOf('umts') === -1)
<kenvandine> 198	+                     && (sim.mtkSettings.has3G === false)) {
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ maybe something with that the first time we load the page
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, the techs are probably added async. So s/onCompleted/onModemTechnologiesChanged
<kenvandine> jgdx, that's what i was thinking
<jgdx> om26er, when do you close shop?
<jgdx> om26er, thanks for excellent testing, btw. Again.
<om26er> jgdx, in ~30 minutes
<jgdx> om26er, I can't repro this
<jgdx> om26er, it's on 2g, and when I click 3g it does the tech switch dance and comes back as 3g
<jgdx> (krillin, 1 SIM in slot 2, --wipe, rtm, silo 7)
<jgdx> I am missing something here…
<jgdx> om26er, do I have to "Erase & Reset everything…"?
<om26er> jgdx, yes
<robru> uh huh
<om26er> well --wipe+silo should be the same, but incase you might have missed something, try after "Erase & Reset everything…"
<jgdx> --wipe+silo seems to be different though, it's resetting now
<davmor2> cwayne, rsalveti, robru:  Custom tarball is good, signon-apparmor-extension works with the custom tarball.  I don't know if you can add the package to the seed and then release custom so that the package is pulled in or what needs to happen there.
<rsalveti> I can add the package back to the seeds
<rsalveti> would need cwayne for the custom tarball
<robru> davmor2: rsalveti: I have no opinion. go ahead with what you think is right.
<rsalveti> alright, let me push signon-apparmor-extension
<cwayne> im good to push whenever you want me to
<rsalveti> cwayne: alright, I'll ping you in a few
<rsalveti> but guess we need to build a new rootfs
<cwayne> cool beans
<cwayne> i dont think thats a requirement, new custom should work without s-a-e as well
<cwayne> but im fine to wait if that's what we want to do
<rsalveti> oh, cool then
<davmor2> cwayne: I would prefer them to both land together-ish as one adds security and the other adds the fix to make it work :)   However one landing before the other I don't care about as long as neither are forgotten :)
<davmor2> rsalveti: ^
<davmor2> and with that I wish you both a good night
<rsalveti> davmor2: cwayne: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.202
<rsalveti> will be available in the next image, which should be out in ~4 hours
<rsalveti> cwayne: so I'd say push it :-)
<kenvandine> om26er, if this is only reproducable after doing a erase and reset, how do you feel about landing it and fixing that issue as a bug
<kenvandine> it's probably not a common case, erase&reset with only a SIM in the second slot
<kenvandine> i'd really rather get this landed for ww09
<kenvandine> so people can have 3g on slot 2
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, jgdx: ^^
<om26er> kenvandine, that happens on a clean install
<om26er> I did not have to reset my device for it to happen
<cwayne> davmor2: rsalveti: \o/ pushing now
<om26er> just --wipe (that's what a user will have when he buys the phone.)
<kenvandine> jgdx, said he couldn't reproduce it when flashing with --wipe
<jgdx> two times in a row
<jgdx> but I'm not sure if this is ofono, libqofono or u-s-s yet.
<cwayne> and pushed :D
<cwayne> thanks davmor2
<pmcgowan> om26er, kenvandine hard to know but probably folks will boot the phone, then insert the sim and reboot, and likely use top slot
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i just started a flash with --wipe
<kenvandine> see if i can repro it
<jgdx> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but i do think it's kind of a corner case anyway, it's more interesting to allow 3g on the second slot
<kenvandine> i think most people will only have a SIM in slot 2 if they have 2 SIMs
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, om26er that silo is holding up several others so I think we should land it and improve that case later
<om26er> pmcgowan, I am fine if you think it is. I and Jean-Baptiste tested the silo, we didn't find any functional regressions, just a few bugs/behavioral issues.
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you please file a bug to track this issue?
<kenvandine> om26er, thx, lets do that
<kenvandine> this will really help users with dual sims
<pmcgowan> om26er, thank you
<pmcgowan> we have a list in this area already so we will keep improving things
<kenvandine> om26er, and thanks again for the thorough testing!
<om26er> kenvandine, heh, no problem, the change was a bit big at this stage :)
<kenvandine> flash done... adding silo
<kenvandine> om26er, indeed, but an important feature
<balloons> ping fginther
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i couldn't reproduce it with --wipe either
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it's landed!
<pmcgowan> it has
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i think that means it's time to call it a day :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is 14 ready to go or need a resync?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i kicked a rebuild
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> we need one more day, dang
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, we still need QA to verify it
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it's as far as we can take it
<kenvandine> need QA
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: yeah, seems we'd need at least one more day for everything to be as we expect
<rsalveti> which is a bummer
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, lets see what we can work out with jibel tomorow
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, we got the silo ready for QA verification in time, i assume they will be doing verifications tomorrow right?
<rsalveti> kenvandine: that's the idea yeah
<rsalveti> but they got a long list it seems =\
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> glad we got tech switch in!
<pmcgowan> we need to get 11,14, 0 and maybe 15 and 20
<rsalveti> boiko: building, should be there in ~20 min
<rsalveti> jezz
<rsalveti> ahaha
<boiko> rsalveti: great! I'll go grab some food meanwhile, thanks :)
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: 9 and 3 are good to go as well
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, in the morning can you help give them our list of priorities?
<kenvandine> so they can work down them in that order, instead of the order in trello
<rsalveti> indeed
<kenvandine> at least 14 and 11 are way down on their list
<kenvandine> i don't even see 0
<pmcgowan> 0 failed needs fixing
<pmcgowan> wats in 3 rsalveti ?
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421170
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1421170 not found
<kenvandine> well good night guys!
<robru> bfiller: just need this approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/fix-failing-tests/+merge/250054
<rsalveti> g'night!
<robru> kenvandine: goodnight!
<bfiller> robru: done
<pmcgowan> oh you are here
<pmcgowan> how's skiing? bfiller
<bfiller> pmcgowan: trying to make sure stuff lands :)
<bfiller> pmcgowan: skiing good, cold temps but good snow
<pmcgowan> bfiller, sounds right, freakin cold
<rsalveti> still prefer summer
<bfiller> rsalveti: so tomorrow when hopefully silo 17 finally lands would you mind updating the seed before they spin the final image?
<bfiller> rsalveti: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2
<rsalveti> bfiller: sure, just ping me when it lands (if you're around)
<rsalveti> otherwise I can try to keep my eyes on it
<bfiller> rsalveti: I'll let the guys know to ping you if I"m not around
<rsalveti> bfiller: great, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-18
<imgbot> === IMAGE 103 building (started: 20150218-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 239 building (started: 20150218-03:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 103 DONE (finished: 20150218-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/103.changes ===
<tedg> trainguards, Can I get a silo for line 51?
<robru> tedg: ha! you just caught me on the way out for dinner. silo 11.
<tedg> robru, Awesome, thanks! :-)
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 239 DONE (finished: 20150218-04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/239.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, that answers that question.
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> hmm, wtf happened to my qtdeclarative line on spreadsheet, and how does it seem bzoltan's line 40 has kind of assimilated it
<Mirv> bzoltan_: could you look at line 40 and and least make it like you'd like it to be? the MP is about phablet-tools, yet the bug is about qtdeclarative and it has qtdeclarative as manually uploaded package
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  geez... not again a CI sheet conflict
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I haven't seen that, but is it something like not everything is shown to everyone, then they add a line, and they somehow get mixed up?
<Mirv> I can see sil2100 "reconfigured" my silo adding phablet-tools to it.. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4142/console
<Mirv> but the bug link isn't from my line even
<Mirv> yes it's qtdeclarative but not the bug my landing in silo 012 was supposed to be about :S
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I do not know. I deleted the crap
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I have not added those junk text there :)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: this make me very trusting that the rest of the spreadsheet has not gone completely mixed :)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok, you've your silo now reconfigured to have your actual landing, and I readded my own line
<robru> Mirv: bzoltan_ I've been seeing a lot of mixups like this lately, whenever it happens to you, please reload the sheet. Sometimes it goes away.
<Mirv> robru: it can't go away if a silo has already been reconfigured to have two landings mixed :)
<robru> Mirv: true
<Mirv> go Google!
<robru> Mirv: yeah i dunno how this is getting worse, replacing the spreadsheet is top priority
<oSoMoN> ogra_, hey, if/when you’re around, I need a packaging ack for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-2-publish/17/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20150217.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<oSoMoN> trainguards: good morning! I need a binary copy of oxide-qt 1.5.3-0ubuntu1 from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages to silo 3
<robru> Mirv: can you grab that? I'm afk
<Mirv> robru: sure
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
 * Mirv is very sure
<robru> Mirv: thanks ;-)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I tried also on #ubuntu-devel but maybe we need ogra if no-one else volunteers
<Mirv> oSoMoN: we got it from mitya57
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<Mirv> now all I'd need is an archive admin to approve compiz-mate binary package addition, no luck yesterday or today so far
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  was the rtm image 237 ditched or what?
<robru> Mirv: Hmmmmmmm silo 3 diff is empty, that's suspect.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I'm not sure, you mean in terms of verification? I think signoffing and landing is still ongoing today.
<Mirv> robru: maybe because it needs to diff around 2.5GB against another 2.5GB, something runs out?
<Mirv> robru: luckily not disk space though :)
<robru> Mirv: I should hope that debdiff tool doesn't explode just because the filesize
<Mirv> robru: no, it's not that, I've debdiffed oxide locally just fine
<robru> Mirv: I'm poking at it now...
<robru> Mirv: oh I see... one sec
 * ToyKeeper wonders when bfiller gets up...  probably not for several more hours
<robru> ToyKeeper: gets up? hah! he probably just went to bed recently. it's not even midnight us west coast
<ToyKeeper> Probably need to confirm if a silo can land even though the bugfix has an unfortunate side effect.
<ToyKeeper> (in rtm-017, one of the bug fixes eliminates an accidental feature which allowed it to produce higher-quality photos)
<robru> Mirv: oh btw, what I told you before about needing FORCE_REBUILD and WATCH_ONLY to regenerate diffs is no longer true. WATCH_ONLY now regenerates diffs by itself, that seemed more sensible to me.
<Mirv> robru: right, that's great!
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: the usual default is indeed that flash is used for focusing if when flash itself is turned off
<ToyKeeper> Mirv: But it no longer uses the flash for focusing after applying this bugfix.
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: yes, I just mean that indeed that's wrong, the default should be flash used for focusing even if there wouldn't be a setting for controlling it
<Mirv> or well, I have seen also phones that do this same thing.
<ToyKeeper> Ah, okay.  So it sounds like this is less a grey matter and more of a fail.
<Mirv> yes it's a rather grey matter. some people prefer that they can actually make the phone not to use the flash (for example it's banned to use flash in museums)
<ToyKeeper> Oh, it definitely is better to have the option rather than letting the phone be too smart for its own good.  :)
<ToyKeeper> But I feel that way about pretty much any attempt at software being clever.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I mean that the RTM #237 is not listed here -> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/ But it was the latest proposed when I validated the UITK landing... and it brought a broken gallery what made my testing invalid. Not nice ...
<robru> Mirv: hah: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/full_oxide-qt.diff/*view*/ 366MB diff, got it working at least.
<Mirv> robru: now we just need to review it properly!
<Mirv> but yes, working = good
<robru> Mirv: good luck ;-)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: that's probably just ogra's scripts not running or something, as it's missing 237+238
<ogra_> well, there were most likely device tarball or custom tarball changes ... if there are no rootfs changes -> no changelog
<Mirv> oh right, there were those
<seb128> is anyone looking at u1 accounts being lost on rtm > 234 updates?
<ogra_> seb128, it is most likely due to the server wanting to refresh the token ...
<ogra_> your token gets invalid on the phone when that happens
<ogra_> we need better user feedback for this
<seb128> why is that happening only after an update?
<seb128> ogra_, dbarth is saying something else on -touch
<ogra_> dunno ... before the old account stayed around and people were wondering why app updates stopped workin
<seb128> <dbarth> seb128: apparently because the apparmor extension is missing, and the u1 lib now expects it to be there
<ogra_> how could that lib land without this in place ?
<ogra_> this needs to be a dependency then
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon/+bug/1392380/comments/17
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392380 in signon (Ubuntu RTM) "OA gives out all tokens to any app" [Undecided,In progress]
<seb128> so yeah
<seb128> bug, not token from server issue
<bzoltan_> ogra_: Mirv:  anyhow, there must be a gallery app change between 236-237 what introduced failing tests
<ogra_> seb128, well, 239 has the fix then
<seb128> my u1 account is not back though
<seb128> dbarth, ^ do we need to add the account again anyway?
<bzoltan_> ogra_: Mirv: can you guys confirm this gallery change?
<ogra_> bzoltan_, i can confirm that no rootfs changes happened :)
<ogra_> nothing else
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ogra_: no, gallery is 2.9.1.1136 from end of January
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  so you say that the 236 and 237 are identical? Because I did capture a gallery test regressions.
<ogra_> no, i say that the rootfs hasnt changed
<ogra_> iirc 237 had some fixed for factory mode or so ...
<ogra_> *fixes
<ogra_> in the device tarball
<ogra_> and 238 was a new custom tarball ... no idea what changed there
<bzoltan_> Mirv: Ok, the gallery did not change. What about the gallery tests?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: the RTM branch of gallery is untouched
<Mirv> bzoltan_: but, maybe the phablet-click-test-setup checks out trunk instead?
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  something caused the gallery test failures from 236 to 237
<Mirv> bzoltan_: oSoMoN fixed gallery-app test failures in _trunk_ 19 hours ago https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk
<Mirv> if phablet-click-test-setup checks out trunk AP:s instead of rtm AP:s, that would explain it
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Yeps... that was it. 19 hours ... that is exactly between my reference  and silo testing
<Mirv> bzoltan_: so it's not tests failing, it's wrong tests
<Mirv> bzoltan_: but nothing in rootfs really changed in 237 and 238
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Clear.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates now closed
<bzoltan_> brendand: jibel: Guys, I have marked the silo1 tested and pasted the test results to the usual cell in the sheet. The silo validation for UITK takes ages, like 12-14 hours a round. You do not need to run the test plan. All the tests are done. If you have questions please ping me _and_ kalikiana. I hope that this UITK fix can make it to the the w9 freeze.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: we'll have a hangout in 45mins, after that we'll know more
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Cool :) please push the UITK :)
<jibel> bzoltan_, that'll be short for this milestone. There are still huge updates in the queue, like calendar and camera
<jibel> bzoltan_, but we'll do our best
<bzoltan_> jibel: it is up to you guys. The cursors issue this UITK fixes seemed to be rather important
<seb128> dbarth, so, should I add back my u1 account manually, or keep it in that state in case somebody wants to fix it and need a system to verify the fix on?
<brendand> Mirv, any idea why QLibrary.load() would fail?
<brendand> Mirv, the error looks like this - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10287481/
<Mirv> brendand: at least out of context that doesn't tell me anything.. it'd sound like it doesn't find a library or something?
<brendand> Mirv, yeah. i'm not really sure where it looks
<brendand> Mirv, the location is on both QT_PLUGIN_PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<dbarth> seb128: you can add it back, we have a way to reproduce in a bug report
<seb128> dbarth, thanks
<dbarth> seb128: mardy is looking into this right now
<seb128> great
<popey> sil2100: jibel if we add calendar to dashboard, won't that need calendar to already be in the image?
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Do you know if there's any progress made on the failing ubuntu-system-settings AP tests?
<davmor2> popey: it will be in the next image unless things go very wrong
<jibel> popey, it should be on next image
<popey> ok
<sil2100> popey: as they mentioned, it should be in the next image so we should be safe to add it now
<popey> ok
<jibel> and if it is not and it fails, we'll know why :)
<popey> hah
<seb128> sil2100, no, we have no clue what's the issue, we can't reproduce on devices and the issue on the ci run seems in qtfeedback
<sil2100> seb128: the changes that are causing almost all tests to fail also landed on ubuntu-rtm yesterday and we would need those fixed before we can get an image promoted
<seb128> that's what I understood from what Ken said the other day
<sil2100> oh
<popey> cihelp Hello! Can we please get calendar app autopilot tests added to the dashboards? (it was removed a while ago, but we're adding it back to the image)
<bzoltan_> sil2100: jibel: I saw that we have time until 2pm UTC. Who to bribe to pull the UITK up in prioroty? It has a fix what effect _ALL_ text input in _ALL_ apps.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: no worries, QA will sign-off your silo after silo 11 and calendar
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  Okey...now all I need is an IBAN number and a sum :D
<jibel> sil2100, +1 for gallery app
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Publishing
<jibel> sil2100, you upload to the store as well?
<sil2100> jibel: and what about the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 package in the end?
<jibel> sil2100, it is wrong in vivid too. You have a click app that depends on an external lib that is not part of the framework but added manually to the seed
<sil2100> jibel: hm, but I don't see it in ubuntu-rtm right now - will we need to land the camera-app silo first?
<sil2100> rmadison says it's only in vivid currently
<jibel> sil2100, it's in 17, bfiller said "No because gallery-app click package does not need ui-extras0.2 yet and we are not installing the gallery-app deb which has this dependency"
<jibel> sil2100, I don't quite understand why the click package wouldn't need this lib
<jibel> sil2100, the lib is not embedded in the click package, so if it is not installed on the system it'll use the wrong version
<sil2100> Ah, hm
<sil2100> Ok
<jibel> sil2100, I don't know what in gallery app uses this lib and if it detects which version is available at runtime
<jibel> sil2100, I think it's safer to wait for silo 17 to land too
<sil2100> Not sure what to do in this case, as even though the .deb packages are basically just dummy ones, but this will mean I'll push a broken-dep package to the archive
<sil2100> jibel: yeah
<sil2100> Ok, let's just wait then :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, but IMO this lib should be a dependency of an ubuntu-sdk-lib-extras which would be a suggest of ubuntu-sdk-lib and -extras would be added to the seed. and if the version of the lib changes you bump the version of the framework
<jibel> sil2100, probably cleaner than adding that lib manually to the seed. You cannot even track which click package depends on it, and that'll probably break stuff next time it's updated to a major version
<psivaa_> popey: I've added your request to our 'To do' lane
<psivaa_> Doing this should not take that long but it could be a little while for us to get there
<psivaa_> s/there/to it
<popey> thanks psivaa_
<psivaa_> np
<jibel> cihelp: on http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/239:20150218:20150216-fe747ac/332/ 3 tests are failing because system-settle failed (abook, dialer and calc) Where do I find info why it failed? There is not much info in top-before and top-after log files
<sil2100> jibel: ogra_ had a nice script to parse it for useful information
<jibel> ogra_, ^ do you mind sharing your script?
<ogra_> paste.ubuntu.com/10289122/
<ogra_> i havent used it in ages, not sure it still works
<jibel> ogra_, I'll try, thanks!
<vila> jibel: pas mieux
<jibel> sil2100, ogra_ I don't see anything interesting in topafter but it's likely the scoperunner crash that generated the load
<jibel> davmor2, did you notice any crash while testing the custom tarball?
<davmor2> jibel: nope
<sil2100> I go prepare lunch
<rvr> popey: Calendar app: text: "W"+ root.startDay.weekNumber()
<rvr> popey: "W" must be localized
<rvr> popey: Also, pot file needs update, "All Day" is not available in Launchpad for translations.
<Mirv> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/112/console ...
<Mirv> sil2100: I once ran build with watch_only quite quickly after uploading the final version, now it's like that..
<sil2100> huh?
<Mirv> sil2100: I guess just another way CI Train may "save" some wrong information and not clear that out
<Mirv> sil2100: note how it checks two versions of the same package
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, probably try doing a normal non-watch_only build
<sil2100> But I guess it's a bug indeed
<sil2100> watch_only should not use any saved state for source packages
<Mirv> sil2100: normal build same problem it seems https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/113/console
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> Ok, now that's broken then
<sil2100> Let me take a look in-between frying
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Mirv: from the CI Train side everything looks ok, I wonder what the new build job does
<Mirv> sil2100: the old version is not even shown at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-005/+delete-packages anymore
<popey> rvr: can you file a bug pls?
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe it's still something that will sort itself by time, ie. the LP query will return different results at some point.
<rvr> popey: Yes, we can
<popey> thanks
<rvr> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1423160
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423160 in Ubuntu Calendar App ""All day" and "W" (for week) not translatable" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks rvr
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, it still failed I now did _both_ prepare-silo reconfig + tagged force_rebuild of both packages (even though they are manual uploads and not MP:s). either of them finally cleared the wrong info out.
<sil2100> Mirv: geh, ok...
<boiko> trainguards: question: the silo request on row 56 does not change existing code, just remove some toos that were not being used for quite some time on history-service, do I need to put QA signoff as Required still?
<sil2100> boiko: I would say it shouldn't require sign-off, since the diff indeed looks sane
<sil2100> boiko: but shouldn't you also remove history-service-tools from debian/control?
<boiko> sil2100: well, that's the thing: on vivid we added new tools, I just don't want to backport them right now
<sil2100> boiko: ok, yeah, but in ubuntu-rtm it would mean that we'll have an empty package basically, right?
<sil2100> Not a super bad thing though
<boiko> sil2100: yep, at least until we backport the new tools (they help testing, as they populate the history database, etc)
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi, could I get vivid silo 011 reconfigured please? thanks!
<Mirv> pete-woods: sure
<sil2100> pete-woods: done
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: hehe :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: and thanks for the fix already in advance!
<sil2100> boiko: ok, assigned the silo, but QA might want to re-discuss the requirement of sign-off
<boiko> sil2100: that's fine, I was just trying to leverage their work :)
<bfiller> jibel, sil2100: gallery-app click package does not depend on ui-extras0.2 yet so that is not needed technically
<bfiller> it will need it in the future but doesn't right now
<pete-woods> Mirv: well, importantly this won't be truly fixed until the apps are updated to stop doing their own translations for infographics (see MR for music-app https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/music-app/infographics-translations/+merge/248251)
<bfiller> sil2100: kenvandine can ack the packaging changes in silo 18, he's aware of the situation
<kenvandine> hey bfiller
<sil2100> bfiller: ok... if a core-dev acks that then it's fine, but basically right now the deb will be uninstallable on ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> I know we don't use the .deb basically
<kenvandine> sil2100, have you seen anything like this?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10290989/
<sil2100> But if something lands in the archive it should have archive-sufficient quality
<bfiller> sil2100: yes that is true, but we don't use the deb at all. it's only there for convergence to install on desktop
<sil2100> bfiller: I'll let kenvandine as the core-dev to decide ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: so lets sync ui-extras then from vivid at the same time
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, it's in another silo which seems to have some problems currently
<sil2100> Otherwise I would just sign-off and land both
<bfiller> sil2100: we can move that into it's own silo so it can land independently
<sil2100> bfiller: no worries, let's wait a bit on how things resolve and decide then if we need to hack around it
<kenvandine> sil2100,  i'm fine acking that for rtm
<kenvandine> we aren't running desktops from rtm anyway
<bfiller> sil2100, kenvandine : ok thanks guys
<sil2100> Ok then, let me publish it :)
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> sil2100, and look at that pastebin when you get a chance :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, looking now
<jibel> bfiller, there is a fix for the camera, so it should land later today, and ui-extras0.2 too
<kenvandine> that's what we're getting from smoke tests
<kenvandine> sil2100, which i've reproduced on my krillin running vivid locally
<sil2100> kenvandine: hm, now that's something I never saw before
<kenvandine> also...
<sil2100> kenvandine: it started happening after the u-s-s silo landed... was there anything risky in it?
<kenvandine> this started happening between image 96 and 98
<kenvandine> which had a massive mir landing
<bfiller> jibel: ok cool, thanks
<kenvandine> sil2100, there was also a mir landing
<kenvandine> there was nothing risky in the silo
<kenvandine> sil2100, in fact... the only change in that silo was adding some UI that is hidden
<sil2100> kenvandine: but not in ubuntu-rtm - and we see the same failures in rtm with the latest image
<kenvandine> wait... same thing in rtm?
<sil2100> kenvandine: http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/krillin/239:20150218:20150216-fe747ac/332/ <- this is the latest result in rtm after landing of the u-s-s silo, no failures seen before this
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-rtm/239.commitlog
<sil2100> These are the changes
<kenvandine> sil2100, so the same change landed in rtm, and the UI isn't hidden there
<sil2100> This is why I started thinking that it's this landing that's responsible
<kenvandine> sil2100, what image did it start happening in for rtm?
<sil2100> WIth this one
<sil2100> 239
<kenvandine> that is the latest right?
<sil2100> http://rtm-dashboard.ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/ <- all others have normal failure counts
<sil2100> Yes :)
<kenvandine> well wtf@
<sil2100> We would really like to have this resolved as it's blocking our promotion
<kenvandine> sil2100, the change we landed in 239 also landed yesterday in vivid
<sil2100> Since releasing OTA-1 with so many failures is really bad ;p
<kenvandine> this has been happening for over a week in vivid
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Interesting
<bfiller> sil2100: I will push the gallery-app click to the store now, is that ok?
<kenvandine> sil2100, and... the only change in the image that this was introduced in with vivid had landed in rtm a week before it landed in vivid
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, getting anywhere with the u-s-s test issue?
<kenvandine>  #15 0xaf0763ce in QFeedbackHapticsEffect::QFeedbackHapticsEffect(QObject*) () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Feedback.so.5
<kenvandine> same damn thing
<kenvandine> seb128, that's what sil2100 and i are talking about
<kenvandine> seb128, it just started happening in rtm smoke testing
<seb128> kenvandine, weird
<kenvandine> in image 239
<sil2100> brb
<kenvandine> seb128, and there are strange logs
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10290989/
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ thoughts?
<seb128> kenvandine, not really, does it have to do with screencasting?
<seb128> how is the screencasting working?
<kenvandine> oh i wonder if that is what's causing that log
<kenvandine> i don't know
<seb128> can we enable it locally to see if we hit the same issue?
<kenvandine> i have reproduced it locally
<kenvandine> on my krillin with vivid
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> that can't be screencasting
<kenvandine> i get that same log output locally
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> [1424235205.472568] <ERROR> mircommon: Caught exception at Mir/EGL driver boundary (in setSwapInterval): /build/buildd/mir-0.11.0+15.04.20150209.1/src/client/buffer_stream.cpp(283): Throw in function virtual void mir::client::BufferStream::request_and_wait_for_configure(MirSurfaceAttrib, int)
<kenvandine> Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implINS0_19error_info_injectorISt11logic_errorEEEE
<kenvandine> that part anyway
<seb128> did mir change in rtm?!
<kenvandine> seb128, and at the same time, there's a seg fault from uss that seems to be triggered by haptic feedback
<kenvandine> seb128, i don't think so
<kenvandine> not in image 239
<seb128> weird
<kenvandine> seb128, but... there was a mir landing in the first vivid image that had this problem
<seb128> doesn't explain why rtm get the same issue without a mir landing
<kenvandine>  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin changed in image 236
<kenvandine> seb128, the good news is this crash really happens at the very beginning of the test
<kenvandine> everytime
<kenvandine> and we aren't seeing this crash manually testing
<kenvandine> so it must be something to do with the autopilot tests
<kenvandine> and i've ruled out infrastructure by testing locally
<kenvandine> i wonder if we're the only ones seeing this because we don't use upstart-app-launch
<kenvandine> seb128, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/b4ceece27f0ccfe9753e940695015237461b3908
<seb128> kenvandine, not very useful, why isn't retracing working?
<bfiller> popey: can your review/ack new gallery I just uploaded to store?
<kenvandine> seb128, that's what i was going to ask you :)
<seb128> bdmurray, ^ can you help there?
<popey> bfiller: done
<kenvandine> also... all 3 instances of it where run by autopilot
<kenvandine> seb128, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f1aceaefc06bcc522f22df201625eb2d111929fb
<kenvandine> that one has a retrace
<sil2100> Publishing o/
<seb128> kenvandine, right, who is working on the feedback plugin?
<kenvandine> that's from qt
<sil2100> bfiller: anyway, can you please upload the new gallery-app to the store? :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'd think that would affect all kinds of stuff
<kenvandine> we don't do anything directly there
<kenvandine> just the uitk
<kenvandine> seb128, i created bug 1423205
<ubot5> bug 1423205 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/system-settings:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::Bus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423205
<bfiller> sil2100: done, popey just approved it
<sil2100> Excellent
<bfiller> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 58 on vivid, it's the camera-app fix need to land it in vivid first then will sync to rtm
<sil2100> Sure, on it
<bfiller> jibel: ^^^ the camera-app is fixed, just doing the vivid landing first then will update the rm silo
<bfiller> rtm silo
<om26er> kenvandine, Hi!
<om26er> kenvandine, I am trying out silo 14. If the device does not discover the bluetooth name of the headset, it shows its MAC address, is it supposed to keep showing that until I connect to the headset ?
<kenvandine> as long as it doesn't detect a name
<kenvandine> it should
<jibel> bfiller, OK, rhuddie ^ can you reverify the camera after silo 3?
<om26er> kenvandine, how long does it take to detect the name generally ?
<kenvandine> om26er, it might never
<jibel> rhuddie, when it's in the silo of course :)
<kenvandine> that was part of the problem
<kenvandine> it would display an empty name
<kenvandine> s/part//
<rhuddie> jibel, sure. i just finished silo 3.
<om26er> kenvandine, I think we need to add a testcase to the testplan for this bug fix.
<kenvandine> om26er, so you have a device that doesn't get a name?
<bfiller> rhuddie: I'll ping you soon when it's in the rtm silo
<om26er> kenvandine, it showed its MAC address
<rhuddie> bfiller, thanks.
<kenvandine> om26er, to properly test this specific case, the tester needs a device that wouldn't show a name
<om26er> hmmm, don't have that.
<kenvandine> om26er, i don't have a device that doesn't show a name
<om26er> kenvandine, let me clear there are three cases ? 1. where name is shown. 2. only MAC address, 3. No nothing and in that case we want to show "..." ?
<kenvandine> om26er, for case 3 we want to show the address
<kenvandine> om26er, it should only show the address when there is no name detected
<kenvandine> om26er, i don't have any devices that don't show a name
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> om26er, so showing the address shouldn't be common, i'd hope
<om26er> I tried it in my car it showed the MAC address, the name only appeared when I connected to it.
<kenvandine> om26er, cool, i think that's what we want
<kenvandine> om26er, but there are some devices that'll never get a name
<kenvandine> so we'll keep showing the address
<kenvandine> om26er, but to test that you need a device that doesn't get the name
<kenvandine> not sure we want to require everyone that tests this to have such a device
<om26er> heh, I'll just approve it after some more testing.
<kenvandine> om26er, thx... not sure how to test it
<kenvandine> we tested it for regressions
<kenvandine> well, pmcgowan did, not sure if he had a device that didn't detect the name or not
<kenvandine> i tested it in vivid, all my devices still show the name
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, om26er  my device initially shows the address, then when connnected switches to the name
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, and is that the same behavior as before?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, before the field was blank the the first page, now it shows the address
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, perfect!
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates now closed
<kenvandine> so you have a device that reproduced the bug :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i tried everything in my house that has bluetooth... they all show a name before connecting
<pmcgowan> yeah my headset showed the issue, whereas my car showed the name
<pmcgowan> probably a bt version thingy
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel  any chance we will get all the queued silos landed?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes, although we might still be blocked on the failing autopilot tests for ubuntu-system-settings anyway
<sil2100> pmcgowan: since currently we have almost all u-s-s tests failing
<om26er> kenvandine, looking at the diff, previously if device was not paired you appended "..." now you are doing that for the opposite. Intentional ?
<jibel> pmcgowan, all the critical fixes will land (9, 14, calendar and camera are under verification)
<sil2100> kenvandine is looking into that
<sil2100> pmcgowan: btw. did you hear anything about us not to include calendar-app?
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ wonders why rmadison gives him 503 errors
<jibel> pmcgowan, we'll maybe have time to land silo 1, depending how it goes with silos under testing.
<pmcgowan> jibel, silo 0 is also a customer report fix
<pmcgowan> and silo 20 just looks like great fixes
<pmcgowan> but gotta stop sometime
<sil2100> pmcgowan: but 0 doesn't seem to look ready
<jibel> pmcgowan, but it is not ready for QA. last comment from rsalveti is "Not yet to be validated, WIP (had tested as yes by accident)."
<pmcgowan> ok
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: jibel: yeah, we found one issue with silo 0, working on the fix
<rsalveti> so not completely ready yet
<kenvandine> om26er, indeed that does look opposite... cyphermox ^^
<kenvandine> om26er, good eye...
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I did not hear anything about calendar app
<sil2100> pmcgowan: since I was wondering how to include it and cwayne mentioned something about Joe saying not to add it yet
<kenvandine> cyphermox, before you only appended "..." if it wasn't paired, now you're only appending it if it is paired
<sil2100> But I wonder what that means
<pmcgowan> let me check
<cyphermox> kenvandine: indeed, it's a logic error
<kenvandine> cyphermox, can you fix that up quickly?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, last email I have on this joe just says keep him posted
<kenvandine> we really want to land that today
<kenvandine> om26er, i'll rebuild that silo as soon as cyphermox fixes that
<kenvandine> om26er, thanks for catching that!
<om26er> kenvandine, ok sure ;-)
<cyphermox> kenvandine: pushed
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thx!
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i'll fix it for trunk
<cyphermox> k
<jibel> pmcgowan, this is what we found with the calendar app so far: bug 1423185, bug 1423191, bug 1423209, bug 1362781, bug 1347836
<ubot5> bug 1423185 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar app crash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423185
<ubot5> bug 1423191 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Spinner displayed above "No future events" in Agenda" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423191
<ubot5> bug 1418992 in Ubuntu Calendar App "duplicate for #1423209 Calendar events slow to appear or never appear on app startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418992
<ubot5> bug 1362781 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu RTM) "After date recurrence end is not functioning." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362781
<ubot5> bug 1347836 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Events saved to birthdays calendar don't appear in timeline" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347836
<cwayne> pmcgowan: sil2100: just got a hard -1 on adding calendar
<pmcgowan> cwayne, ok
<sil2100> cwayne: oh? What's up?
<pmcgowan> all those bugs
<pmcgowan> jibel, thanks
<sil2100> jibel: thanks!
<jibel> pmcgowan, I don't see it in the list but event syncs doesn't work reliably
<pmcgowan> jibel, how so?
<jibel> pmcgowan, someone in the team reported that this morning during our standup, I'll find the bug
<alan_g> plars: Are there problems on mir-mediumtests-runner-mako? Just had this twice "Rebooting the phone will take approximately 30 seconds to settle/Build timed out (after 60 minutes). Marking the build as failed."
<plars> alan_g: not that I've heard of, but I'm just coming on. Can you point me at the job?
<alan_g> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/4328/console (and 4389)
<cwayne> sil2100: it's a bit too risky to add a new app this late in the game
<kenvandine> cyphermox, mind an ack? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/address-not-name-rtm-logic-error/+merge/250152
<plars> alan_g: on a standup right now, give me just a bit and I'll take a look
<jibel> bfiller, any ETA for the update of the camera app in RTM?
<alan_g> plars: ok
<cyphermox> kenvandine: thar.
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thx
<bfiller> jibel: within 30 minutes, landing in vivid currently
<jibel> bfiller, thanks
<bfiller> sil2100: mind publishing ubuntu silo 27 for camera-app
<om26er> bzoltan_, Hi!
<om26er> bzoltan_, I can't select text in unity' searchbar with silo1, the actionbox takes over the selector.
<om26er> more like the handlers hide
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 59 please
<om26er> kalikiana, ^
<bdmurray> seb128, kenvandine: this is the log file portition for the retrace attempt - https://pastebin.canonical.com/125821/
<bdmurray> pitti might have more information about why retraces fail like that
<kenvandine> bdmurray, thx for looking
<kenvandine> i found a retrace
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> kenvandine: where?
<kenvandine> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f1aceaefc06bcc522f22df201625eb2d111929fb
<jhodapp> cyphermox, can I get a silo for line 59 please?
<cyphermox> jhodapp: sure
<jhodapp> cyphermox, looks like i jsut got on, thanks anyway
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks man!
<bfiller> rhuddie: here is the update click to test for silo 17: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-vivid-armhf/342/artifact/output/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.514_armhf.click
<rhuddie> bfiller, jibel, thanks. I'll start testing
<kenvandine> sil2100,  you can rest easier... the always awesome jgdx has a fix for the smoke test failures!
<kenvandine> and it's just in the autopilot tests
<kenvandine> nothing wrong with settings itself
<sil2100> Oh OOH!
<sil2100> :D
<kenvandine> it actually removes one test :/
<kenvandine> but that one test blows the entire suite
<kenvandine> we're not 100% sure why yet... but something to do with the session bus
<kenvandine> sil2100, we're still investigating a proper fix that wouldn't make us remove that test
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<sil2100> kenvandine: what test needs removing to fix the suite?
<kenvandine> sil2100, it's the ConnectivityMixin class that's causing the problems, which is needed by test_sim_unlock
<sil2100> jibel: ^ do you it is acceptable to temporarily get rid of the test for this release to make all the other tests working again?
<kenvandine> sil2100, jibel: and the problem with the test has nothing to do with a feature regression...
<kenvandine> it's just problems with the session bus
<kenvandine> and the uitk using the session bus to get the vibrate settings
<kenvandine> om26er, silo 14 is built again
<om26er> kenvandine, thanks, will test that in a bit
<kenvandine> -            if (device->isPaired())
<kenvandine> 9	+            if (!device->isPaired())
<kenvandine> om26er, the only diff
<om26er> yeah I saw that.
<kenvandine> om26er, thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: anyway, I'd like QA to decide if we can go with that, but seeing how things are going I suppose that's our only choice
<om26er> kenvandine, approved.
<sil2100> If we intend to get an image ready by the end of the UTC day
<kenvandine> om26er, thx!
<sil2100> kenvandine: ouch...
<sil2100> kenvandine: I can't publish silo 14 as there was a release in the meantime
<sil2100> So we might need to rebuild the silo ;/
<kenvandine> what?
<kenvandine> i just rebuilt it
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> i already published it :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, sorry... that broke you :)
<sil2100> Ahah
<sil2100> :D
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'll prepare a silo dropping that test, in case we want to land that
<sil2100> Right, I always forget you publish your own silos :D
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, please
<kgunn> sil2100: hey so your mail, are you saying gate is closed even for things that were ready tues morning...but in the qa test queue ?
<bzoltan_> om26er:  if you have any problems or question related to the silo1,  please feel free to reach out :)
<sil2100> kgunn: the gates are closed for new things, but not all silos prepared before the deadline will make it as it depends on QA capabilities ;)
<om26er> bzoltan_, I did already :)
<sil2100> kgunn: the highest priority are silos with critical or factory fixes
<kgunn> got it...
<sil2100> Others will land if QA is able to sign-off
<om26er> bzoltan_, I can't select text in unity' searchbar with silo1, the actionbox takes over the selector.
<kgunn> ours is under qa test atm
<om26er> bzoltan_, http://i.imgur.com/xse3evb.png
<kenvandine> sil2100, we're going to hold off proposing that for trunk though, so vivid smoke testing will remain broken for now
<kenvandine> while we find a proper fix
<kenvandine> that way we don't forget to fix it :)
<jibel> kenvandine, sil2100 do we know exactly why the tests are failing?
<sil2100> kenvandine: hm, ok, makes sense, even though I think it would be best if this gets fixed ASAP anyway since for quality we need to make sure that all automated tests work as they should
<kenvandine> sil2100, yes... jgdx is working on it now
<kenvandine> jibel, a test in our security panel starts a session bus
<kenvandine> jibel, but now the uitk is needing the session bus so it gets started already
<kenvandine> we're getting conflicting session buses
<kenvandine> we think
<kenvandine> jibel, so removing that ConnectivityMixin class we have, prevents that from happening
<kenvandine> jibel, once it blew up, everything after it fails
<kenvandine> we only need to remove it from the one test
<jibel> kenvandine, OK, can you update the silo?
<kenvandine> jibel, i just created a silo with it
<kenvandine> jibel, we're leaving it broken in vivid for now
<kenvandine> to keep the pressure on a proper fix
<sil2100> kenvandine: remember that we first need the other u-s-s silo to merge-and-clean fully
<kenvandine> sil2100, yes...
<kenvandine> not building until then
<bzoltan_> kalikiana: ping
<sil2100> Excellent :)
<jibel> kenvandine, fine, it's better than being completely blind
<kalikiana> bzoltan_: pong
<kenvandine> jibel, right... we know it isn't a real failure, just causing all hell to blow up in the test :)
<bzoltan_> kalikiana:  om26er sees this http://i.imgur.com/xse3evb.png
<bzoltan_> om26er:  what version of the UITK you have on the device?
<kalikiana> bzoltan_: hmmm the handlers are missing?
<bzoltan_> kalikiana: yes indeed
<om26er> bzoltan_, 1.1.1298+15.04.20150218~rtm-0ubuntu1
<kalikiana> om26er: how did you select that text?
<om26er> kalikiana, double tap
<bfiller> kenvandine: any way to speed up landing camera-app which is in proposed? http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=camera
<bfiller> itching to rebuild sync silo
<kalikiana> om26er: hmm can repro. and it's indeed the change to blame… no idea, though, what is happening, never seen that
<kenvandine> bfiller, no... i don't think so
<bfiller> kenvandine: like watching paint dry
<kenvandine> bfiller, it usually takes about an hour
<kenvandine> yeah
<bfiller> ok
<kenvandine> bfiller, why aren't you on the slopes?
<kenvandine> if it's because of  camera-app, i can help :)
<bfiller> kenvandine: going this afternoon :)
<plars> alan_g: Looks like it was a weird fluke with that device, but the device seems fine now. I've restarted the job and I'll continue to monitor it
<alan_g> plars: thanks
<kalikiana> om26er: bzoltan_ I'll need to look into what unity is doing there. it has a custom clear button for some reason, but that doesn't easily explain this funny bug.
<om26er> kalikiana, ok, i'll fail the silo for now.
<bzoltan_> om26er: please hold a bit
<om26er> bzoltan_, ok, moved back.
<sil2100> davmor2: you signing-off location-service?
<sil2100> Are we ok with getting a risky component like that in this milestone?
<jibel> sil2100, it's in OTA1 priorities
<sil2100> It was? hmmm
<davmor2> sil2100: factory bug for battery drain aiui jibel okayed it
<sil2100> I missed it completely
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: hm, the spreadsheet doesn't mention it as being reported by BQ/CKT
<davmor2> sil2100: the battery drain general bug is though and this is a sub branch from that
<rhuddie> bfiller, is there an update required on the rtm silo for the camera-app fix?
<bfiller> rhuddie: we should rebuild the camera-app deb once it lands in vivid but stuck in proposed
<jhodapp> sil2100, not sure what happened here, any insight? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-028-1-build/23/console
<bfiller> rhuddie: since we don't use the deb it can probably land as is if all the testing done
<bfiller> rhuddie: I just need to upload the click you tested to the store
<jhodapp> sil2100, actually nevermind, the more detailed logs for each ARCH point out what's wrong
<sil2100> jhodapp: it seems the packages failed to build in the PPA
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah, missing build dep
<rhuddie> bfiller, this click is giving me a problem loading the app
<bzoltan_> om26er:  I pull off that MR from the landing silo and leave the oneliner to fix the other bug. If you culd wait a half an hour
<bfiller> rhuddie: what do you mean?
<om26er> bzoltan_, sure thing.
<rhuddie> bfiller, well, I've installed it with the silo updates, when I launch it, I see the camera screen load briefly and then it disappears
<bzoltan_> om26er:  at least we ship two bugfixes with this round
<bfiller> rhuddie: I'm not seeing that, anything in the log? ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.camera_<version>.log
<plars> alan_g: it's looking like my retry is going to suffer the same fate - I think it could be your change that's killing it
<plars> alan_g: it's on a different device this time, and it was fine after the base install, but not after installing your update and rebooting
<alan_g> plars: I'll take another look at it
<kenvandine> bfiller, i feel your pain, i'm watching paint dry too.. with settings
 * kenvandine twiddles thumbs
<bfiller> rhuddie: I'm seeing the issue, checking the problem
<rhuddie> bfiller, this is my log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10293406/
<bfiller> Kaleo: the click for camera-app that was built by jenkins has some issues, getting undefined symbols
<bfiller> Kaleo: see rhuddie log above, I'm seeing the same
<bfiller> Kaleo: did something change in qtubuntu-camera in vivid that is needed now in RTM?
<Kaleo> bfiller, dunno of that, but we changed only one line since you last built a click
<Kaleo> bfiller, checking
<bfiller> Kaleo: I just rebuilt the click, trying that now.
<Kaleo> bfiller, it looks nothing like any change that may have been made to any of the code
<Kaleo> bfiller, it looks more like something in the build env that has changed
<Kaleo> bfiller, it's the first time we actually use the camera click pkg produced by jenkins no?
<Kaleo> bfiller, usually we build it ourselves IIRC
<Kaleo> bfiller, both for testing and publishing
<bfiller> Kaleo: we always use jenkins, ok here is a new one I built with jenkins seems to work http://people.canonical.com/~bfiller/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.515_armhf.click
<bfiller> Kaleo: please verify to make sure that has nerochiaro's change and that it's working correctly
<Kaleo> bfiller, you built that one *with* jenkins?
<bfiller> Kaleo: yes, but did it manually and didn't take the one jenkins built via CI
<Kaleo> bfiller, I see
<bfiller> not sure what the difference is but the app launches now :)
<bfiller> rhuddie: http://people.canonical.com/~bfiller/com.ubuntu.camera_3.0.0.515_armhf.click
<Kaleo> bfiller, ok
<mzanetti> trainguards: can someone please rebuild qtsystems in silo0 for me?
<robru> mzanetti: do you not have permission?
<mzanetti> robru: afaik I can't no, because it's not added via the spreadsheet but uploaded manually
<robru> mzanetti: oh, hrm.
<mzanetti> I might be wrong...
<robru> mzanetti: so what, you need a no-change rebuild? you don't have a change to apply to it?
<mzanetti> I pushed to the branch
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<mzanetti> one sec :)
<mzanetti> robru: lp:~mzanetti/ubuntu/vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src/inputinfo
<robru> mzanetti: oh ok, yeah I can upload that, one sec.
<mzanetti> thanks
<bzoltan_> om26er:  the silo1 is ready .. I ripped off the cursor "fix"
<om26er> bzoltan_, thanks for that, I'll repick it after a few minutes. In a meeting right now.
<nerochiaro> bfiller: Kaleo: i tested the image you linked and it seems to have my change and be working ok
<bzoltan_> om26er:  OK, thanks for your patinece
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, by image you mean click?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: sorry yes
<Kaleo> bfiller, nerochiaro: I have tested the manually built click 515 and it works too
<kenvandine> sil2100, is there an excuses page for rtm?
<kenvandine> sil2100, it's taking unusually long for settings to make it to release
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, one moment
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> Wait, wtf, it's gone
<robru> mzanetti: what do you want in the changelog? eg what did you change?
<sil2100> aaaha
<sil2100> nvm
<sil2100> kenvandine: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/14.09_update_excuses.html
<sil2100> hmm
<kenvandine> sil2100, hmmm settings isn't on that
<sil2100> it's outdated
<kenvandine> oh... indeed
<kenvandine> is something not running?
<sil2100> cjwatson: are there any known problems with 14.09 migration right now?
<sil2100> slangasek: ^ ?
<robru> mzanetti: nm, got your commit message
<slangasek> sil2100: I've just committed a merge of some changes from cjwatson to proposed-migration, could be related
<cjwatson> sil2100: Heh, somebody merged my branches but one of them was deployed slightly differently live, so conflict
<cjwatson> I'll fix
<slangasek> oops
<kenvandine> :)
<slangasek> "deployed slightly differently live"?
<kenvandine> cjwatson, thanks!
<cjwatson> I deployed an earlier version of the output-prefix stuff because it was urgent for 14.09-factory
<kenvandine> sil2100, i've been anxiously watching it so i could build that silo for you :)
<robru> mzanetti: ok, new upload building, should be good to go
 * cjwatson replaces with the committed version
<cjwatson> sil2100: should work next time, thanks
<cjwatson> slangasek: thanks for the merges
<sil2100> kenvandine: ;)
<slangasek> cjwatson: sure thing
<sil2100> Thanks for fixing!
<cjwatson> I guess I'd better run them by hand to catch up
<sil2100> kenvandine: we'll spin a new image as soon as the current u-s-s migration finishes
<kenvandine> cjwatson, that would be appreciated
<sil2100> kenvandine: we can include the autopilot fixes later
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> (as those don't require testing by QA anyway)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ah... can you change that on the spreadsheet then?
<kenvandine> i put required
<sil2100> Sure
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<cjwatson> eek, this is crashing hard
 * cjwatson disables archive-reports while he debugs
<rhuddie> bfiller, Kaleo, thanks. confirm this version is now working and I get video thumbnail. One bug I've noticed is that the new photo-roll Edit option is enabled for videos, as well as photos
<bfiller> rhuddie: that is indeed a bug
<Kaleo> bfiller, shall we disable editing? :)
<bfiller> Kaleo: if we don't seed qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 then it will be disabled
<Kaleo> bfiller, right
<Kaleo> bfiller, is it seeded in vivid?
<Kaleo> bfiller, it's not seeded anywhere atm right?
<bfiller> Kaleo: it's seeded in vivid but not in rtm
<Kaleo> bfiller, so we need to fix the bug regardless
<bfiller> Kaleo: lets just fix it, should be simple
<Kaleo> bfiller, ugo said it's prob easy
<bfiller> we do the same already in gallery-app
<Kaleo> bfiller, good, was gonna asxk
<cjwatson> sil2100,kenvandine: should be happier now
<Kaleo> -x
<Kaleo> rhuddie, fixing now, should be a one liner :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: yaay, thanks ;)
<cjwatson> sil2100: note it's now http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/update_excuses.html, sorry for the rearrangements - I'll put symlinks or redirects or something in place in a bit
<cjwatson> another reason I want to do a couple of runs by hand
<rhuddie> Kaleo, thanks. I'm going to be eod soon, so somebody else will pick this one up again
<Kaleo> rhuddie, understood, thanks
<Kaleo> rhuddie, do you know who?
<rhuddie> Kaleo, not yet. I'll update the card on the trello board with status. depends on how soon the next regression run starts.
<Kaleo> rhuddie, any idea when that might be?
<Kaleo> rhuddie, I mean, are we talking minutes hours or days?
<rhuddie> Kaleo, well i believe new build should be within 2 hours
<Kaleo> rhuddie, ah ok
<kenvandine> cjwatson, thanks
<kenvandine> sil2100, settings is in release now and i started building silo 11 for the test fix
<om26er> bzoltan_, how can i verify fix for #1395118 ?
<bzoltan_> om26er:  there is a demo code in the bug report
<om26er> bzoltan_, if i put that into a .qml how can i launch it ?
<bzoltan_> om26er:  just open the Ubuntu SDK, create a simple UI template app and copy that code over the main.qml
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<sil2100> Ok, let me check proposed and build a new image
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, so we have gallery-app stuck in -proposed because of missing qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 , but we have a click for that anyway
<kenvandine> yeah
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 240 building (started: 20150218-18:50) ===
<pmcgowan> boiko, sil2100 are we able to land silo 15? that has the last critical fixes
<sil2100> pmcgowan: too late
<pmcgowan> sil2100, those are factory fixes, so maybe not
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the silo is still not set as ready...
<boiko> pmcgowan: testing it
<sil2100> pmcgowan: and we really need time to test the image, I already kicked off the first promotion candidate
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I understand but won't matter if factory doesnt accept it
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, ^^ what do you think
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we can start testing then consider poking that one silo in
<sil2100> hm, we can get a new one re-spinned later I guess
<pmcgowan> sil2100, remember that was our plan to consider factory fixes late
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, delay gets my vote, or land it late after QA with some retesting of that area?
<sil2100> I'm a bit worried with the tight timeline, but yeah
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, ^ as we discussed, I htink
<pmcgowan> agreed, lets get it ready for QA then decide
<john-mcaleely> yeah, nothing to be done until that state is reached
<sil2100> Since it's ofono-related then I would actually wait with testing until it lands
<sil2100> As it would require retesting a lot of things anyway
<john-mcaleely> makes sense
<pmcgowan> right agreed
<sil2100> boiko: how does it look so far? You think it will be ready for sign-off in the nearest hours?
<sil2100> I'll have to disconnect in a few, but I'll get back in around 2 hours in case an image needs to be built
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey! Just so you know, if you see silo 15 as ready for sign-off please take care of it with priority ;)
<sil2100> robru: ^ and if you could publish it with priority as well
<robru> sil2100: sure thing
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Does that mean 240 isn't the promotion candidate, but 241 is?
<boiko> sil2100: yep, it is looking good so far, should be ready for signoff pretty soon
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: yeah, basically 241 will be the image we'd like to release
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^ looks like your u-s-s autopilot fixes will still land in the promotion candidate ;)
<rsalveti> triggering a new vivid for the new pulseaudio
<kenvandine> Ran 121 tests in 1441.927s
<kenvandine> OK
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, need to drop off now, see you in a few hours
<kenvandine> sil2100, should i publish that?
<sil2100> kenvandine: hm, not sure if the rootfs for 240 already finished
<imgbot> === IMAGE 104 building (started: 20150218-19:15) ===
<sil2100> kenvandine: maybe wait a few and then publish ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, a "few"
<robru> kenvandine: rtm 11 doesn't need qa?
<kenvandine> how long is that?
<kenvandine> robru, no... autopilot only
<kenvandine> fixes the smoke tests
<robru> kenvandine: cool
<sil2100> robru: no, it's just an autopilot change, but kenvandine will publish it if anything
<robru> sil2100: k
<sil2100> kenvandine: maybe in like 30 mins or so?
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> Thanks guys ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, how can i tell if it's safe?
<kenvandine> sil2100, have a good one!
<sil2100> kenvandine: hmm... there's a way of checking if the rootfs built but I never remember the links for that ;p
<sil2100> See you in a bit o/
<ToyKeeper> D'oh, too late.
<ToyKeeper> robru, boiko: I can't test silo rtm-015.  The plan is to use 240 as the candidate and take rtm-015 a little slower.
<ToyKeeper> It kinda requires specific test lab hardware and 4G, neither of which is available on this continent.
<robru> ToyKeeper: hmmm
<robru> ToyKeeper: ok well do what you can. if you can only test 240 then so be it. when the europeans wake up they can test 241 then.
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates now closed
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates now closed
<boiko> ToyKeeper: so, bug 1421177 is marked as duplicate of another bug by john-mcaleely
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1421177 could not be found
<boiko> john-mcaleely: can you confirm it is really just a duplicate?
<john-mcaleely> boiko, looking
<john-mcaleely> boiko, I went on the basis of the commenst in #18 & 19 on that bug
<john-mcaleely> it seems that several bugs have poor repros (we lack the equipment), and an engineering call that they may have related fixes
<boiko> john-mcaleely: the bug description is very confusing, but re-reading it I think it is correct, unless the reporter says it is not
<john-mcaleely> boiko, so my biggest concern would be regressions, rather than confirming those branches fix things
<john-mcaleely> boiko, we will not hear from the reporter - they were onsite for one day, and will not go back
<boiko> john-mcaleely: so, the branch really fixes 1416292
<john-mcaleely> boiko, again, we've never well reproduced that, so it's a judgement call, I think
<boiko> john-mcaleely: the chances of regressions are very low
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 240 DONE (finished: 20150218-20:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/240.changes ===
<john-mcaleely> boiko, then I prefer to say we tried to fix it, and did make an improvement
<boiko> john-mcaleely: and as I said before, 1416292 is really fixed
<john-mcaleely> and therefore land '15
<john-mcaleely> excellent
<boiko> john-mcaleely: also, with the stuff that already landed on silo 11,  call accepting/hanging up handling was improved a lot
<john-mcaleely> boiko, sounds good
<boiko> ToyKeeper: so, I think testing the other bugs is enough in this case
<john-mcaleely> I think that is the best we can do
<boiko> ToyKeeper: also, 1422401 was partially fixed with a fix in ofono that was landed on silo 11, so if you try to reproduce the problem without silo 15, you might not succeed, the telephony-service side of the fix just cover extra failure possibilities
 * john-mcaleely eod
<robru> ToyKeeper: well there's that ^
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, silo rtm-11 didn't actually land in image 240 though, no?
<ToyKeeper> It was approved after 240 started building.
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, no it didn't
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, sil2100 wanted it to go in 241
<ToyKeeper> Okay.  I'll try to avoid telephony tests on 240, since they'll be obsoleted by 241 anyway.
<kenvandine> telephony?  rtm 11 was settings autopilot fixes
<ToyKeeper> Okay, looks like there were two different silo 11s then.  :)
<kenvandine> ah :)
<kenvandine> rtm 11 with settings fixes the smoke test failures
<kenvandine> autopilot test changes only
<ToyKeeper> Regardless, image 241 should have some new telephony fixes.
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, so then the previous silo 11 should be in 240
<boiko> ToyKeeper: flashing 240 here, I can tell if the fixes are there in a minute
<ToyKeeper> boiko: I just had two silo 11s mixed up; wasn't aware there were two.
<boiko> ToyKeeper: ah ok :)
<plars> popey: so did I hear correctly that calendar is back?
<imgbot> === IMAGE 104 DONE (finished: 20150218-20:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/104.changes ===
<kgunn> trainguard i can give up vivid silo 13
<kgunn> trainguards i can give up vivid silo 13
<robru> kgunn: sure
<robru> cihelp s-jenkins is having some trouble: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/cu2d-choo-choo-autolanding/146/console seems intermittent, I've had some success with retries, but not always
<fginther> robru, looking
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates now closed
<robru> fginther: thanks
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Hey, did silo 15 land?
<robru> sil2100: no, apparently ToyKeeper isn't equipped to qa it.
<sil2100> Oh shit
<robru> fginther: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-choo-choo-ci/ this is the one where the retry worked. the -autolanding one seems just dead
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Even so, I was asked not to, so people in .eu can do it in the morning.
<robru> fginther: same traceback as far as i can tell
<fginther> robru, there's an issue with a subset of the builder nodes, trying to track it down
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: oh, who asked that?
<robru> ToyKeeper: whoa whoa, I didn't ask you not to, I just suggested that .eu people could if you couldn't.
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: One of the bugs in 15 can only be tested in the test lab, too.
<ToyKeeper> Oh, jibel asked me not to.
<sil2100> If that's the overall decision then ok, but now I'm really worried about time
<robru> ToyKeeper: oh ok cool ;-)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: ok, then I trust that jibel knows best what resources QA has
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: I suppose you could do sanity testing on #240 at least for krillin
<ToyKeeper> Already doing that, and then on to regression testing for it...  just not the telephony parts.
<sil2100> This way at least we'll know if images aren't completely broken
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> Ok then, so it means I won't be needed
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone o/
<robru> fginther: ah, it merged now, thanks
<fginther> robru, I found a corrupted project that appears to be the culprit. I'm now looking for the same problem on other nodes.
<robru> fginther: good work!
<fginther> robru, but things should be working for those jobs now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-19
<imgbot> === IMAGE 105 building (started: 20150219-02:05) ===
<bzoltan_> good morning, I have no idea why the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu package is marked as regression here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<bzoltan_> robru: Mirv ^
<robru> bzoltan_: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console looks like an infrastructure issue...
<robru> hm, I can't seem to log in to d-jenkins...
<robru> oh, there we go
<robru> bah, I don't seem to have permission to retry it
<robru> cjwatson: infinity ^ any chance to retry that jenkins run? pretty obviously not phablet-tools' fault
<robru> bzoltan_: anyway it's out of my hands. You need #ubuntu-release to shepherd it through proposed.
<bzoltan_> robru:  thank you, I will reach out there
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I was able to kick a new try of it
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  sweet, thank you
<robru> Mirv: no fair! ;-)
<Mirv> robru: I vaguely remember someone long time ago asking me "umm, what's your launchpad id?", and I believe this is related to that :)
<robru> Mirv: cool, thanks for taking care of that
<Mirv> bzoltan_: whoo, success
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  \o/
<oSoMoN> trainguards: good morning! any idea why gallery-app is still stuck in proposed, despite having been published 18hrs ago? (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/gallery-app)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! It's because of the missing dependency that has been added that cannot be fulfullied
<oSoMoN> sil2100, which missing dependency?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I warned about this but kenvandine signed it off anyway
<sil2100> oSoMoN: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2
<sil2100> oSoMoN: silo 17 introduces this package but it didn't land because of failed QA sign-off
<oSoMoN> oh, I wasn’t aware of that
<oSoMoN> huh, I’m not sure why gallery-app was in a separate silo then, it should have been in silo 17 too
<jibel> oSoMoN, or just drop the dep if if it not required
<sil2100> Indeed, from what bfiller mentioned this dependency is only used for the .deb version, but yeah, britney won't let it in this way
<oSoMoN> unfortunately I don’t know this codebase, I merely fixed the failing autopilot tests for gallery-app, I’ll check why this dependency is needed at all
<oSoMoN> if my grep-fu is still ok, this dependency on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2 is completely useless
<oSoMoN> and apparently the need for this dependency was removed with revision 1008 of lp:gallery-app, in July last year…
<oSoMoN> but debian/control wasn’t updated accordingly
<oSoMoN> let me try and fix that mess
<jibel> oSoMoN, yeah, that's what I checked with ldd
<jibel> oSoMoN, unless it is dynamically loaded
<oSoMoN> jibel, well it’s a QML plugin, so yes it would be dynamically loaded, but it’s not even imported anywhere
<jibel> oSoMoN, ah ok
<jibel> oSoMoN, sil2100 if it is not needed just drop the dep and reupload
<jibel> to fix the archive
<oSoMoN> jibel, yep, I’ll do that
<sil2100> jibel: btw. since I see some silos signed-off yesterday - do you want those to land or prefer to only land silo 15?
<Mirv> I guessed rtm is closed when it's closed and obviously didn't do anything to them :)
<jibel> sil2100, uitk and unity8 anything else?
<jibel> unity8  has some nice fixes
<sil2100> Mirv: and good, since QA already started testing yesterday so I didn't want to make them re-test as well
<sil2100> jibel: well, all depends on how much testing you did already and how much time we have, since I suppose it would call for a re-test
<jibel> sil2100, 60% left
<jibel> sil2100, we just ran sanity for telephony, waiting for silo 15
<sil2100> jibel: ok
<jibel> sil2100, I think it's better to rebuld with nly 15
<jibel> +i +o
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, otherwise I guess much more would need retesting
<jibel> sil2100, and it's already late if we want something tomorrow
<oSoMoN> jibel, sil2100: care to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/cleanup-debian-control/+merge/250272 ?
<oSoMoN> gonna need a core-dev ack too, now that I think of it
<jibel> oSoMoN, so currently in vivid, just the camera needs it?
<oSoMoN> mvo, hey, if you’re around and have a sec, would you mind having a quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/cleanup-debian-control/+merge/250272 and validating it?
<jibel> it has been dropped from mediaplayer too
<oSoMoN> jibel, not sure who uses it, but I know for sure that gallery-app doesn’t use it
<oSoMoN> let me check
<mvo> oSoMoN: sure
<jibel> oSoMoN, if it is only for the camera, wouldn't it be better to embed it in the click package rather than making a click depend on a non-sdk lib?
<oSoMoN> jibel, maybe, but as I don’t know the codebases and future plans for those apps, I can’t really comment
<oSoMoN> apparently ubuntu-touch has a dependency on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.2
<jibel> oSoMoN, yes for the camera
<oSoMoN> I suppose to ensure that it’s present even though it’s not officially part of the SDK
<jibel> oSoMoN, before it was pulled in by mediaplayer
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I haz a silo for line 64, please?
<oSoMoN> mvo, thanks for the review btw
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> jibel, so once I land the dependency-drop in vivid, I’ll request another sync for RTM, but I suppose it’s too late at this stage, right?
<jibel> oSoMoN, it's fine, it is just for the deb and we use the click package on the phone
<oSoMoN> excellent
<ogra_> imgbot, status 105 vivid
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 105
<ogra_> imgbot, status 104 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-02-18 19:12:45 UTC, Finished: 2015-02-18 20:10:15 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/20186
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/104.changes
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 3 be published, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, thanks :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hmm, ok, so it seems 1.4.2-0ubuntu2 got published after you built the silo
<sil2100> oSoMoN: do you have all the changes from 1.4.2-0ubuntu2 in this silo?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, they were fixes to make oxide work with Qt 5.4, they’re all part of the 1.5 branch
<sil2100> Ok, so it's safe to publish nevertheless
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, we need a core-dev review for this
<oSoMoN> sil2100, the relevant revisions in the 1.5 branch of oxide are http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.5/revision/950 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oxide-developers/oxide/1.5/revision/956
<sil2100> ogra_: would you have a moment to review a packaging diff for oxide? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_oxide-qt_1.5.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> oSoMoN: it'd be nice to preserve changelog history though, but I can make a MP for it
<oSoMoN> mvo, I need another core-dev ack for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/74/artifact/packaging_changes_oxide-qt_1.5.3-0ubuntu1.diff . This one is not as trivial as the other, but most of the diff is changes in the third-party chromium copy that goes with oxide, so there’s actually not that much to review
<mvo> oSoMoN: let me look - is it intentional that you replace the changelog instead of appending to it?
<Mirv> mvo: I just mentioned it
<mvo> :)
<Mirv> but it can be fixed for the next upload
<oSoMoN> mvo, no, it’s not intentional
<ogra_> sil2100, ACK
<sil2100> oSoMoN, mvo: it seems ogra_ already gave a +1 on it ;)
<mvo> oh, ok
 * mvo needs to go to a meeting anyway:)
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks guys!
<sil2100> mvo: yeah, the changelog thing is a bit sad, but oxide takes ages to compile ;p
 * sil2100 noticed that his commitlogs are suddenly broken
<mvo> no worries
<Mirv> sil2100: just 5.5h, no problem
<Mirv> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/oxide/restore_142ubuntu2_changelog/+merge/250276
<oSoMoN> Mirv, man you’re fast :)
<Mirv> sil2100: mvo: oSoMoN: ogra_: possible NACK on oxide? build dependency on libmedia-hub-dev added, which is in universe
<ogra_> eeek !
<Mirv> so it wouldn't pass from proposed, right? or media-hub would need to be promoted
<oSoMoN> ouch
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> damn
<Mirv> time to apply for core-dev if I spot something ogra doesn't! :)
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> !
<oSoMoN> man, I keep getting bitten by this kind of things, I should have learnt my lesson by now :/
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, ^^
<popey> cihelp (and maybe mirv) we're getting qt5.3/5.4 issues where it's complaining about 5.3 stuff installed and can't pull in 5.4 http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1085/console (look for 5.3.0+dfsg-2ubuntu9 in that page) ...
<Mirv> popey: cihelp: nothing should build against vivid (which already had Qt 5.3.2 instead of 5.3.0 before), should build against rtm
<sil2100> Good thing I didn't publish it yet ;)
<Mirv> popey: cihelp: that said, the problem only comes from that there is now somehow a mix of 5.4.0 (vivid) + rtm (5.3.0) - if everything would be compiled against 5.4.0, it would just work still since Qt is largely backwards compatible
<vila> Mirv: and the solution would be ? To have jobs for rtm instead of vivid ?
<Mirv> vila: I guess to have either, not a mix of them. now it first compiles something on vivid and then tries to use those on rtm
<Mirv> vila: but, additionally, since reminders is a .deb app instead of click, it would need to be built purely on rtm
<vila> Mirv: and the build is part of the jenkins job ?
<vila> Mirv: I see archive references for utopic and vivid (which is already surprising) but none to rtm...
<dbarth__> Mirv: what's the recommendation for build depends like these?
<dbarth__> i mean oxide supports both desktop and devices, but it would sound odd to have a device build with an extra dependency, and not on the desktop
<dbarth__> and i imagine there are other components using media-hub which are in this case, aren't they?
<dbarth__> sil2100, oSoMoN, ogra_ ^^ ?
<ogra_> dbarth__, the only recommendation i have is to move media-hub to main
<ogra_> or to drop the dep
<ogra_> the infrastructure wont let it through otherwise
<oSoMoN> ogra_, it won’t be trivial as media-hub itself build-depends on stuff that is in universe
<oSoMoN> (e.g. gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3)
<Mirv> vila: yeah, I only look at that log and see that it's first building on vivid, then trying to use those on utopic, and indeed nothing rtm. it doesn't look right, and has worked by luck before probably.
<ogra_> right ...
<vila> Mirv: I'm recording the issue in our queue to keep track
<oSoMoN> dbarth__, we need to discuss the issue with media-hub maintainers
<ogra_> long term media-hub needs to move to main one way or the other
<ogra_> assumin we will use it in desktop at some point
<oSoMoN> right, so the question becomes: how hard is it to promote it to main, and how fast can it be done to unblock oxide
<imgbot> === IMAGE 105 DONE (finished: 20150219-10:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/105.changes ===
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 12 be published, please?
<ogra_> oh, that image only took 8h to build :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done.
<vila> ogra_: ooc, where there a particular issue that explains the 8h ?
<oSoMoN> cheers
<ogra_> vila, yep, a broken image on the system-image server, so the importer couldnt finish importing
<Mirv> and right at that moment people.canonical.com went down?
<vila> ogra_: thanks !
<Mirv> ah, scheduled maintenance
<dbarth__> ogra_: or move oxide to universe?
<ogra_> dbarth__, then you would need to unseed it from desktop
<dbarth__> and again, to clarify, it's the /build/ aspect that breaks? otherwise we do runtime detection of the media-hub api
<ogra_> it is the build dependency
<dbarth__> ogra_: yeah, well, i was trying different angles, but that one was extreme obviously ;)
<dbarth__> ok
<pete-woods> trainguards: just wanted to check if it was my dodgy net connection that was stopping the citrain dash from working?
<sil2100> hm, I seem to be experiencing problems as well
<Mirv> pete-woods: sil2100  scheduled maintenance on p.c.c
<sil2100> Ah, ok, missed the announcement
<pete-woods> ah, cool :)
<oSoMoN> I just upgraded to image #115 on krillin, and I’m seeing unity8 use up a lot of CPU very quickly
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. where was that announced? :)
<Mirv> sil2100: is channel topic at the moment it went down, dunno otherwise :)
 * sil2100 prefers e-mail announcements
<sil2100> Since I'm not on all channels everywhere ;)
<ogra_> that will teach you !
<popey> vila: so what was the outcome of that qt5.3/5.4 issu?
<vila> popey: <vila> Mirv: I'm recording the issue in our queue to keep track
<popey> ah okay.
<boiko> davmor2: good morning! just so you know, if you need anything regarding silo 15, I am around :)
<davmor2> boiko: nice thanks
<davmor2> boiko: a spare cmu2000
<davmor2> no
<davmor2> 200 I was close
<boiko> :)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: should I be worried about "gallery-app (0.0.67+15.04.20150219-0ubuntu1) is in no known spacetime" ?
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: It doesn't seem to have made it to publishing.
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+publishinghistory
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ^^ looks like silo 12 wasn’t published
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~$ cat public_html/cicopy.log
<cjwatson> Latest update:  Thu Feb 19 12:20:01 UTC 2015
<cjwatson> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the missing command to see how.
<cjwatson> Use the merge command to reconcile them.
<cjwatson> I've seen more reassuring things
<cjwatson> Nothing in cu2d/incoming though, so perhaps we need to reprocess?
<cjwatson> If so, please get me a list of packagelist_rsync_* URLs to fetch manually.
<popey> cihelp: I can't see what's wrong with this, but it's failing to land.. help? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-autolanding/458/
<Mirv> oSoMoN: hmm
<Mirv> oSoMoN: publish success, there's the rsync line...
<Mirv> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10307419/ ?
<Mirv>  oh, I mean https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/66/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-012-vivid
<Mirv> cjwatson: and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-011-vivid
<boiko> tranguards: I need a silo for a telepathy-qt5 change (which usually lands as source pushing directly), how should I put that in the spreadsheet?
<cjwatson> Mirv: both poked into incoming
<boiko> trainguards: the MR for the change is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ubuntu/vivid/telepathy-qt5/fix-requested/+merge/250251
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~/cu2d/incoming$ cat packagelist_rsync_*
<cjwatson> ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-011 Release vivid   Proposed        vivid   libusermetrics  1.1.1+15.04.20150219-0ubuntu1   1.1.1+14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1   timo-jyrinki    ubuntu
<cjwatson> ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-012 Release vivid   Proposed        vivid   gallery-app     0.0.67+15.04.20150219-0ubuntu1  0.0.67+15.04.20150217-0ubuntu1  timo-jyrinki    ubuntu
<Mirv> boiko: since we've no upstream project for it, you'd add it still to the additional source packages to land and get your MP uploaded manually to the silo by a trainguard
<Mirv> cjwatson: great!
<boiko> Mirv: ah ok, and how do I create the same change for RTM? just manually create the source deb?
<Mirv> cjwatson: do you think you'd have time for pre-binNEW review of compiz-mate that I've tried for vain to get archive admin to review without poking directly? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021 / https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12.1+15.04.20150213-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> since it's FF today, I'll need to start poking arch admins directly unfortunately
<cjwatson> Mirv: Probably not, I'm afraid.  I need to put some dedicated thought into proposed-migration for stable releases today
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> At the moment I'm mainly in ubuntu-archive for operational emergencies and code maintenance, rather than package review
<Mirv> that's alright
<Mirv> boiko: hmm, I don't find ubuntu-rtm packaging branches to exist, so yes that'd be it. trainguards would debdiff what you have to make sure the upload is alright.
<Mirv> boiko: or you can simply give a patch or something like that..
<boiko> Mirv: ok, thanks :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: still seems sad, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log
<cjwatson> hm, maybe that's the cu2d code itself
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ we might need you
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~/cu2d/cupstream2distro$ bzr pull
<cjwatson> Using saved parent location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/
<cjwatson> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the missing command to see how.
<cjwatson> Use the merge command to reconcile them.
<cjwatson> did somebody uncommit something?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~/cu2d/cupstream2distro$ bzr log --line | head -n3
<cjwatson> 886: Robert Bruce Park 2015-02-18 Implement new Revno class with tests.
<cjwatson> 885: Robert Bruce Park 2015-02-18 Delete also build-area/ to save space.
<Mirv> robru has been active there recently
<cjwatson> 884: Robert Bruce Park 2015-02-18 [merge] Simplify some packagemanager functions, with tests. Fixes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1423080.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423080 in CI Train [cu2d] "get_source_package_from_dest sometimes downloads too much." [High,Fix released]
<Mirv> it would look like matching https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk
<cjwatson> almost but not quite
<cjwatson> the deployed r886 is revision ID robert.park@canonical.com-20150219014917-c12n7a6uxoe8158g; the one on LP is robert.park@canonical.com-20150219015318-snu4utbhetnj12rh
<Mirv> robru: don't go uncommitting! :)
<cjwatson> I spy an uncommit/recommit
<Mirv> cjwatson: so, bzr uncommit, bzr revert, bzr pull
<Mirv> would workaround
 * cjwatson runs bzr pull --overwrite
<cjwatson> should work now
<Mirv> oh, that option
<boiko> rsalveti: oups, the spreadsheet was not up-to-date here (not sure why/how) and I accidentally messed up with row 62 of the spreadsheet :-S
<boiko> rsalveti: do you by chance know how do I revert that?
<cjwatson> Mirv: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log looks happier
<rsalveti> boiko: guess sil2100 should be able to help
<boiko> sil2100: help please! :)
<rsalveti> because powerd already landed at least
<boiko> sil2100: the spreadsheet was outdated(?) here, and I accidentally ended up messing up rsalveti's entry at row 62
<boiko> sil2100: any way to revert that?
<boiko> rsalveti: really sorry about that
<rsalveti> as my entry landed already, I think you can just overwrite it
<Mirv> boiko: the spreadsheet has had mor eand more syncing problems recently
<boiko> Mirv: yes, that's bad :/
<boiko> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: I think unping re: all pings at your direction lately :)
<Mirv> davmor2: so, 15 ready to land now and then a image rebuild?
<pmcgowan> oh goodie
<boiko> \o/
<davmor2> jibel: ^ sounds correct right?
<jibel> davmor2, perfectly correct
<jibel> davmor2, thank you!
<boiko> Mirv: so, should I continue using the row I messed up or should I use a new one? I will need two rows anyway (one for vivid and one for rtm)
<Mirv> boiko: I added a line for you already, I can add another one below it too
<Mirv> rtm-015 published
<boiko> Mirv: ah ok, I had one more at the end, let me remove that one
<davmor2> boiko, pmcgowan: well technically I should fail it, for the lack of cmu200 but we'll let that one slide :) It doesn't break anything on the phone so we'll need to leave that to whoever it is that has one to test it works :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, you mean you could not test it? yeah understood
<boiko> pmcgowan: salem_ created a patch for telepathy-qt5 fixing the bluetooth problems you were seeing
<pmcgowan> boiko, I saw, does it really add a new file?
<boiko> pmcgowan: luckly it is a one line change, the rest of the stack was ready for this case already for quite some time
<boiko> pmcgowan: nops, one line change, the new file is because of quilt (git patch management)
<pmcgowan> boiko, ok figured something like that
<davmor2> pmcgowan: http://www3.rohde-schwarz.com/bargains/catalog/Test_and_MeasurementWireless_Communications_Testers_and_SystemsWireless_Device_Testers/F2AE553561110BACC125726D003A0DF3.html  their cheap at 34,000 euros so I'm not sure why all of qa don't have them ;)
<davmor2> s/their/they're
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I'll see what I can do :)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: hehe :)
<boiko> Mirv: can I get this source change uploaded on vivid silo 25: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ubuntu/vivid/telepathy-qt5/fix-requested/+merge/250251
<Mirv> boiko: it's there already, building :D
<Laney> "Forwarded: no" → why?
<Mirv> boiko: I knew what you'd want, so I went ahead and did it
<vila> popey: sry for the dealy, lunch ;) Isnt't http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1116/testReport/ the explanation ?
<popey> vila: i see nothing there that explains anything - what am I missing?
<vila> popey: there is only one test and it fails (I don't why either though :-/)
<vila> *know
<vila> popey: but at least I think it explains why the job is marked UNSTABLE
<popey> i guess the frustrating thing is it passed ci, but fails autolanding and we have no idea why
<popey> i don't know what we do at this point
<vila> popey: try to reproduce locally ?
<popey> ok
<vila> popey: if that's possible I mean, I don't know much of the context here :-/
<popey> I'll run it and see what happens
<vila> popey: re-reading the log, it seems that some tests are passing so the end result shouldn't be a single failed test
<vila> popey: in reverse chronological order:
<vila> + autopilot_result=137 # overall error ?
<popey> where are you seeing this?
<vila> /tmp/hudson7000586311193193760.sh: line 91:  2088 Terminated              qmlscene /tmp/main.qml
<vila> /tmp/hudson7000586311193193760.sh: line 91:  2096 Killed                  timeout --kill-after=30 --signal=2 $test_suite_timeout $python_to_use -m autopilot.run run --timeout-profile=long -v -o /tmp/test_$test_suite.xml -f xml -r -rd /tmp/ $test_suite
<popey> every link I click gives me empty pages
<vila> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/1116/consoleFull
<vila> 12:29:32.691 DEBUG _X11:309 - Releasing mouse button 1
<vila> Traceback (most recent call last):
<vila>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 602, in msg_reply_handler
<vila>     def msg_reply_handler(message):
<vila> KeyboardInterrupt
<popey> i can't even run the tests locally, ImportError: No module named address_book_service_testability
<vila> popey: so that last test seems to loop and probably hit a timeout but that seems to be a timeout to guard the whole run instead of failing the test itself (and it also seems that the name of the test is only displayed at the end so we don't know which one is failing)
<vila> popey: :-/
<popey> it does seem to take a long time to run those tests on jenkins
<popey> i have address_book_service_testability installed. so not sure what it wants from me
<vila> ha, the failing test seems to be:
<vila> 12:16:42.866 INFO _logging:41 - Starting test calendar_app.tests.test_weekview.TestWeekView.test_show_next_weeks
<vila> and it loops until 12:30:02.820 DEBUG _X11:309 - Releasing mouse button 1
<vila> so 14mins
<popey> hmm
<popey> thanks for that info
<popey> wish I could run it here.
<vila> popey: np, sorry I can't help much more :-/
<vila> yeah, that's a killer :-/
<sil2100> Im still on lunch, will be back soonish
<Mirv> sil2100: all is good here, no hurry
<kenvandine> ugh... translations got merged into trunk during landing...
<Mirv> bregma: note FF is today, and I haven't been able to find https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members to pre-binNEW review compiz-mate from the silo to publish it. Colin is not available for review, didrocks has not (yet) answered my ping.
<kenvandine> sil2100, should i just do a rebuild and publish again?
<Mirv> bregma: on Tue and Wed I asked generally and today started pinging directly... it needs to bin by 2100 UTC
<bregma> Mir, this makes me sad
<ogra_> why does Mir make you sad ?
<bregma> well, that too :)
<ogra_> :)
<bregma> perhaps I meant to type "Merde, that makes me sad"
<ogra_> haha
<Mirv> bregma: there's plenty of US archive admins though, but direct pinging seems necessary, and possibly explaining that Train passes by binNEW meaning that the review needs to be done before hitting Publish
<Mirv> bregma: you can recruit robru to help you in pinging archive admins
<bregma> when the sun rises on that part of the world
<popey> balloons: you about? need help running ap tests
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, status 241 rtm
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 241
<om26er> jgdx, ping
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, status 240 rtm
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-02-18 18:43:30 UTC, Finished: 2015-02-18 19:33:30 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/20184
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/240.changes
<jgdx> om26er, pong
<sil2100> kenvandine: hm, as you prefer ;) Thosr can land next time too
<om26er> jgdx, it was about setup wizard regression, which I was told is mterry' domain. unping :)
<jgdx> om26er, successfully unpinged :)
<sil2100> Mirv: did silo 15 rtm land?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes!
<Mirv> so if rmadison is happy it's time for image
<jibel> sil2100, not yet in the release pocket
<Mirv> it's according to LP but probably a few minutes still until it's really
<jibel> sil2100, om26er found a problem with the wizard, without SIM the wizard doesn't tell "you don't have a sim"
<Mirv> yeah, not yet
<sil2100> Uh
<om26er> could be landing 007
<sil2100> Mirv, bregma: as compiz is a desktop package maybe you could ping didrocks about it? He's an archive admin
<bregma> sil2100, taken care of
<sil2100> jibel: how much testing (not counting telephony) is needed from the regression suite still?
<jibel> sil2100, ~200 tests, it should be finished tomorrow morning
<sil2100> So far no blockers?
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: rmadison seems now happy http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10308469/
<jibel> sil2100, this wizard thing om26er just found
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1423565
<ubot5> bug 1423565 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Missing SIM page not shown during the setup wizard" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423565
<sil2100> Mirv: Ill need 25 moar minutes before I can kick an image, I don't have the required keys here...
<sil2100> ogra: could you kick an rtm image for us?
<sil2100> jibel: thanks, we need mterry I guess
<jibel> sil2100, he is on it
<mterry> sil2100, jibel: I'm working with boiko to see where the regression lies, yeah
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do you want to hold off the image until they debug the wizard
<sil2100> mterry: excellent
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, anyway I don't have the tools for kicking it right now
<sil2100> ogra_: don't kick an image for now, I'll do it later ;) Sorry for the noise
<ogra_> sil2100, heh,. ok
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 69, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: rtm-014
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<tedg> trainguards, Can I get a vivid silo for line 68 please?
<sil2100> tedg: on it
<tedg> sil2100, Thanks!
<sil2100> mterry: any progress? :)
<davmor2> sil2100: looks like libqofono that landed in 239
<mterry> sil2100, we know roughly what caused it, but solutions aren't clear yeat
<davmor2> sil2100: 238 shows the no sim page
<sil2100> mterry, davmor2: so there's chance that the fix will have to happen on ofono side?
<mterry> sil2100, ...  I dunno.  Technically, the ofono update is nice.  But it breaks assumptions the wizard made.  And it's not clear if the wizard can fix assumptions without regressions of some sort (maybe on tablet only though?)
<sil2100> hm, ok, then I'll waiti with kicking the image
<sil2100> Since if ofono changes would be needed then QA would anyway have to re-test telephony
<jgdx> mterry, what in ofono was updated/changed?
<mterry> jgdx, I haven't looked at the diff yet.  still fighting some stupid krillin problem.  But good point, let me check
<mterry> jgdx, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/196819617/libqofono_0.53-0ubuntu2_0.70~rtm-0ubuntu2.diff.gz - OfonoManager went from sync to async
<jgdx> mterry, aah libqofono
<jgdx> I thought ofono
<pmcgowan> jgdx, do we depend on changes in libqofono? or could we consider reverting it
<jgdx> pmcgowan, we do depend on those changes.
<tedg> trainguards, what ever you do, give me a vivid silo for line 70 before you give one to kenvandine.
<sil2100> pmcgowan, jgdx: I suppose reverts aren't an option, as I see it was a critical requested by bq as well
<sil2100> tedg: ;)
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ok just thought I'd ask
<kenvandine> tedg, i have a silo already :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i win
 * tedg cries a little
<kenvandine> tedg, nothing but love man!
<sil2100> mterry, jgdx: give me a sign where you think the fix will be needed, since basing on that we can either have a new image already or wait for your fix to land instead
<sil2100> tedg: assigning anyways
<tedg> sil2100, Heh, thank you!
<jgdx> mterry, sil2100, for rtm, the wizard in u-s-s needs a small rewrite of the modem detection logic
<jgdx> mterry, right?
<jgdx> mterry, I can help if you need any!
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm sure you already have code for that
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah
<mterry> jgdx, yes....  that would do it.  But may require regressions on the tablet
<sil2100> uh
<mterry> jgdx, for a no regression solution, we'd need to revert libqofono back to sync
<mterry> not all the changes, just the async one
<kenvandine> or add a sync one
<kenvandine> i'd think we want both
<mterry> Alternatively, we could add a small property to libqofono AND update the wizard, so that no regression happesn
<om26er> tedg, Hi! do you work on indicator-network ?
<tedg> om26er, Not that often, but I might be able to point in the right direction.
<tedg> om26er, We do have an "indicator team" meeting in 30 minutes :-)
<om26er> tedg, ok, So right now on image 240, my indicator looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/nBcJ3ue.png
<om26er> repeating stuff FTW!
<tedg> om26er, What channel is "240" ?
<om26er> tedg, its latest rtm image.
<tedg> Ah, so RTM proposed.
<tedg> Probably the best thing there is grab the menu from the indicator so we can see if the indicator is to blame or U8 is.
<kgunn> trainguards can i get a reconfig on vivid silo 0
<kgunn> pretty please
<tedg> om26er, gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.network --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/network/phone --method org.gtk.Menus.Start "[0,1,2,3,4]"
<sil2100> kgunn: sure
<tedg> om26er, See if that has the same duplication.
<tedg> om26er, If it does, file the bug on indicator-network, if it doesn't file it on unity8.
<om26er> tedg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10309642/
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ok, so since it indeed seems that we might need a change in ofono, let's wait with building the promotion candidate
<om26er> seems its only showing data from indicator.modem.1 ?
<tedg> om26er|dinner, Yeah, seems like a u8 bug to me.
<tedg> dednick, ^
<dednick> tedg: looking
<dednick> tedg, om26er|dinner: that's not u8 bug. if it's showing menu data for 1 modem twice then it's a indicator-network issue. Wellwark is probably your man.
<dednick> u8 doesnt supply the menu data.
<oSoMoN> jibel, I landed the dependency removal for gallery-app in vivid and requested an RTM sync, it’s in silo 14 and needs QA approval, in case you can do something about it
<dednick> also showing access point twice which is weird.
<tedg> dednick, We dumped the menu data and I don't see two instances in there.
<dednick> tedg: look again :)
<dednick> tedg: there are 2 modeminfoitems.
<dednick> com.canonical.indicator.network.modeminfoitem
<tedg> dednick, Ah, you're right, my search failed me.
<tedg> We need to get a better dump of menus.
<dednick> tedg, om26er|dinner: FTW. dbus-send --print-reply --session --dest=com.canonical.indicator.network /com/canonical/indicator/network/phone org.gtk.Menus.Start array:uint32:0,1,2,3,4
<tedg> Ah, that is better. We should be able to do even better though :-)
<mterry> jgdx, btw, I've almost got a fix -- no libqofono changes needed, it contains enough information that wizard can get everything it needs
<sil2100> \p/
<jgdx> mterry, wow, nice. How?
<jgdx> not let me keep you, btw
<mterry> jgdx, just using a bunch of signal watchers and properties to wait until ofono is done initializing
<mterry> Just testing all cases I can think of now
<jgdx> cool
<jibel> sil2100, do we wait for a fix or respin an image so we can test telephony?
<sil2100> mterry: what's the ETA for the fix?
<mterry> sil2100, within an hour for sure.  hopefully 30m
<sil2100> (by ETA I mean finishing the fix and testing it)
<robru> Mirv: cjwatson: bah! sorry for the uncommit, it was one typo, took me like 10 seconds to correct. bad luck with snakefruit snagging that...
<cjwatson> ah well
<cjwatson> I thought about adding --overwrite to the cron job but I figure generally we want to know ...
<sil2100> jibel: we could basically build a new image now, since it would land in ~1.5h probably (which is how long an image is building)
<robru> cjwatson: yeah it shouldn't happen, was a mistake on my end
<sil2100> jibel: this way we could at least have a testing candidate in case some problems with the fix appear
<sil2100> We might not gain much time, but we don't loose much by kicking an image
<pmcgowan> sil2100, without the wizard change?
<pmcgowan> not sure we gain much by building without it vs wait 30 mins
<jibel> sil2100, hm, if it is just to save 1h, we don't gain much
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, since in case the wizard change takes longer to test, QA will at least be able to do some telephony tests in the meantime
<sil2100> And building an image doesn't cost us anything
<sil2100> I would personally opt for building an image
<jibel> sil2100, let's wait for the fix.
<sil2100> Well, your call ;) Normally we would already have an image with the ofono bits in it
<jibel> sil2100, we still have plenty of things to review to keep us busy for the next hour :)
<sil2100> jibel: ;)
<jibel> sil2100, no landing meeting tonight, correct?
<sil2100> jibel: no, since the stakeholder meeting is conflicting for me
<jibel> k
<sil2100> robru: ^ just so you know, no landing meeting today
<robru> sil2100: cool
<robru> sil2100: did you see any cases where publication was blocked due to unbuilt revisions? I landed that yesterday.
<mterry> jgdx, sil2100: can I have some testing help?  lp:~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wait-for-qofono has the fix.  I've tested on mako.  But my krillin is having some issues and I don't have a tablet -- both should have this run
<mterry> jgdx, sil2100: it's just qml changes, so no need to rebuild
<mterry> am trying to fix my krillin
<jibel> om26er, ^ can you help?
<om26er> mterry, jibel sure
<jgdx> mterry, on it
<jgdx> mterry, rtm, right?
<mterry> jgdx, yes
<sil2100> I need to reflash to ubuntu-rtm, doing
<jgdx> mterry, steps to verify?
<jgdx> guess I have to remove all sims
<mterry> jgdx, on krillin: make sure that 0, 1 (first), 1 (second), and 2 SIM cards all behave as you expect.  And on tablet, make sure you don't see the screen (because you have no SIM modems anyway)
<jgdx> mterry, 1. 0 SIMs, got the screen re: insert and reboot. 2. One SIM, no screen. 3. Two SIMs, no screen. That is what I would except.
<jgdx> on a cell, don't own a tablet
<jgdx> s/except/expect :)
<mterry> jgdx, good enough for me.  I suspect we can regress tablet on this regard in RTM momentarily, if this is blocking us on other stuff (and I don't think it will regress, just saying if I screwed up)
<mterry> jgdx, worst case is tablet shows a no-sim page in wizard
<jgdx> mterry, wouldn't onModemsChanged have to fire on tablet for the screen to show?
<om26er> mterry, there is a minor flicker while going from "Hi!"  to "Lock security" page with a SIM in.
<om26er> the fix however does work.
<mterry> jgdx, yes.  But in code, it fires even if no modems, even if going from zero to zero.  It just fires as soon as it hears the answer from ofono
<elopio> ping cihelp: which is the team one should be in to get jenkins runs in ubuntu-sanity-tests branches?
<mterry> jgdx, and then once it does fire, we see "OK, we have enough info" and then skip anyway because no modems
<elopio> the branches by fgimenez are not triggering the jenkins runs.
<mterry> om26er, yup, that's us waiting on ofono now :-/
<mterry> om26er, I could do some more work and fix that flicker probably, by keeping previous screen up?  But then we look slightly unresponsive
<jgdx> mterry, ah. So the fix would be to create Sim bindings for each modem and check the "present" property.
<mterry> om26er, or we could add an indicator.  But I believe design nixed that at one point
<fginther> elopio, looking
<mterry> jgdx, which we do
<elopio> thanks fginther
<om26er> mterry, Well since its a blocker I guess its fine to put in.
<mterry> om26er, "an activity indicator"
<om26er> yeah I got that.
<jgdx> mterry, right, but that's also async :p
<mterry> om26er, oh... design nixed it in a different context.  maybe they wouldn't mind in this case
<mterry> jgdx, yup, but they also have a "ready" property to tell us when they have all their properties ready to be read
<psivaa_> fginther: https://trello.com/c/sBrbVVTR/92-vanguard-a-private-mp-from-canonical-platform-qa-is-not-triggering-the-ci-and-autolanding is the card that i creaed for this
<fginther> psivaa_, thanks, looking at that
<om26er> mterry, ah so we can get a spinner there, then :)
<mterry> om26er, I can fix by adding a spinner in a follow-on branch, and talking to design about it
<mterry> om26er, in past, they have not been thrilled with super-quick spinners, preferring to just not show anything.  But again, that was a different context
<mterry> om26er, but I don't want to block this on a design decision
<jgdx> mterry, [1] does not make me confident ready actually does that. [1] https://github.com/nemomobile/libqofono/blob/master/src/qofonomodeminterface.cpp#L107
<om26er> mterry, +1
<mterry> jgdx, I saw that comment, but the code does what we want
<jgdx> mterry, okay
<mterry> jgdx, maybe they'll remove it in future...  But seems like they are committed to the property
<mterry> jgdx, I have to go meet someone for lunch.  If this needs further fixes, can you have kenvandine do it in the short term?  I'll check back after
<jgdx> mterry, sure
<mterry> thanks!
<kenvandine> jgdx, just let me know
<jgdx> kenvandine, wait, what state is that fix in now?
<sil2100> mterry, jgdx, kenvandine: is the fix ready for a silo already?
<mterry> sil2100, kenvandine, jgdx: should be
<mterry> needs review, but has been tested on mako and krillin
<jgdx> reviewed
<mterry> Could stand a review on flo
<mterry> a test on flo I mean
<fginther> elopio, psivaa_, ok, fgimenez is now on the right list. Can you please propose an MP to test it out if one doesn't already exist?
<mterry> But still.  Should be ready to go
<kenvandine> jgdx, i hadn't even seen there was a fix yet :)
<elopio> thanks fginther.
<mterry> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/wait-for-qofono/+merge/250349
<jgdx> mterry is superman
<kenvandine> jgdx, but if it's good to go... i'd be happy to land it
<jgdx> kenvandine, awesome
<kenvandine> jgdx, indeed... mterry is like superman and green lantern in one
 * mterry blushes
<sil2100> mterry: does the same problem happen on vivid?
 * mterry runs out door
<sil2100> hah ;)
<mterry> sil2100, yes, it does.  I'll file a unity8 MP after lunch
<kenvandine> mterry, don't forget your cape
<sil2100> Would be nice to make sure it's landing in vivid as well
<sil2100> mterry: thanks, you rock!
<mterry> sil2100, (well, I assume it does -- same code)
<jgdx> and that ap test :P
<fginther> psivaa_, I've also updated the playbook to correct the path to the jlp config file
<psivaa_> fginther: thanks
<fginther> psivaa_, thanks for referenencing that
<mterry> jgdx, right...  the QA team was going to write some autopilot tests for the wizard
<sil2100> Will anyone fill in a landing for this? ;)
<mterry> not sure what came of that
 * mterry really runs
<sil2100> kenvandine, mterry, jgdx: let me create a landing for that then
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx!
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you have an rtm device handy to test?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah
<kenvandine> i just flashed back to vivid to test the AP fixes :)
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> jgdx, so you can test the silo?
<jgdx> yes
<kenvandine> awesome, thanks!
<sil2100> mterry, kenvandine, jgdx: building the silo
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> yw :)
<jgdx> sil2100, just quickly eating something. Testing it as soon as done()
<sil2100> jgdx: thanks! And please get the branch top-approved if you can
<boiko> trainguards: can I get a reconfigure on vivid silo 25? new component (telepathy-ofono) added there
<robru> boiko: what spreadsheet line/
<robru> boiko: 63?
<robru> boiko: done, note that you have conflicts in silo 24
<boiko> robru: yep, I will manage those, thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<kenvandine> sil2100, jgdx top approved
<elopio> fginther: psivaa_: fginther: the jenkins job ran. Thanks.
<fginther> elopio, thanks for the update
<sil2100> \o/
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, status 241 rtm
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 241
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, status 240
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-02-18 18:43:30 UTC, Finished: 2015-02-18 19:33:30 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/20184
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/240.changes
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, help
<imgbot> I am the firendly system-image watchbot !
<imgbot> I know the following commands:
<imgbot> help, stop, status, map, stunt
<imgbot> for questions please mail ogra@ubuntu.com
<john-mcaleely> joc_, ^
<john-mcaleely> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> :)
<john-mcaleely> thanks ogra_ :-)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: behave ;)
<john-mcaleely> this is all joc_ 's fault.
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: sadly still no new image
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: we're waiting for the wizard fix...
<sil2100> It's in a silo and building
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yeah. was just showing joc_ how imgbot works :-)
<joc_> does sil2100 do stunts?
<ogra_> sil2100, stunt
<ogra_> lets try :)
 * sil2100 drops on the floor and hits his head on the table
<john-mcaleely> he's very slow
<sil2100> Ouch
<john-mcaleely> ouch
<ogra_> well, that stunt probably needed some preparation
<ogra_> like a pillow on the table :)
<john-mcaleely> or no table
<ogra_> then he would just hit the ground
<john-mcaleely> ouch
<sil2100> ...ouch!
<boiko> traiguards: can I get this source package uploaded to rtm silo 11: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~boiko/tp-qt-rtm.tgz
<jibel> mterry, jgdx silo 15 ready for QA?
<jgdx> jibel, i'm currently installing the silo
<jgdx> so not yet
<mterry> jgdx, bakc
<jgdx> mterry, just testing your silo now
<jgdx> looking good, one more test to go
<jgdx> jibel, mterry, sil2100: ok from me
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, ToyKeeper: ^
<ToyKeeper> Er...  is that a rebuild of the same silo 15 as yesterday?
<ToyKeeper> Nope, looks like a new one.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it's something new
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it's a fix for a blocking regression in our images
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, I'm just catching up on what happened overnight.  :)
<ToyKeeper> (been up for about 10 minutes now)
<boiko> sil2100: could you please get this source package uploaded to rtm silo 11: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~boiko/tp-qt-rtm.tgz ?
<jibel> om26er, ^ can you take silo 15?
<om26er> jibel, I can, let me look.
<om26er> jibel, its passed ?
<jibel> ToyKeeper, it is a regression in 240. there is no 'No SIM' screen in the wizard when there is no SIM
<om26er> nvm, there is new in silo15 in the queue as well... at the bottom.
<ToyKeeper> jibel: Thanks, I found it in the IRC log, which I read every morning for context.  :)
<davmor2> jibel: just back from tea do you want me to take that?
<davmor2> oh om26er already has
<fgimenez> fginther: the builds seem to working now thanks!
<fginther> fgimenez, sweet! thanks for letting us know
<pmcgowan> om26er, yay
<om26er> pmcgowan, :)
<pmcgowan> whos here to publish
<pmcgowan> mterry, woot
<mterry> pmcgowan, what happened? Did we get the wizard fix through?
<pmcgowan> mterry, yes
<mterry> yay
<pmcgowan> nice work
<cyphermox> robru: around? or should I watch the train?
<cyphermox> ^^
 * mterry is working on vivid version now
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, we need to publish silo 15 and kick a build
<cyphermox> vivid silo 15, correct?
<cyphermox> ah, no, rtm
<pmcgowan> rtm
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, but only that silo, not taking the others for now
<boiko> traiguards: can I get this source package uploaded to rtm silo 11: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~boiko/tp-qt-rtm.tgz
<robru> cyphermox: ah, just on lunch for a bit, if you could watch for a bit that'd be great, thanks
<cyphermox> robru: it's fine I published rtm 15.
<robru> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: as I recall I don't have access to kick off a build for RTM though; although it's not yet time for it given that the package isn't published yet
<sil2100> Is it in?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, ok
<pmcgowan> sil2100, publishing now
 * sil2100 waits for it to migrate
<boiko> trainguards: can I get this source package uploaded to rtm silo 11: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~boiko/tp-qt-rtm.tgz
<cyphermox> boiko: that doesn't look like a source package?
<cyphermox> boiko: Also, Forbidden.
<boiko> salem_: ^
<boiko> cyphermox: let me check the permissions
<boiko> cyphermox: I think salem_ packed everything
<boiko> cyphermox: permissions fixed
<salem_> boiko, cyphermox yup
<boiko> cyphermox: so for next time, what exactly do we need to provide? .changes file?
<cyphermox> boiko: .changes, .dsc and .diff.gz or .debian.tar.gz, depending on the type of package... and .orig.tar.gz if it's a new release
<cyphermox> boiko: it's not that big a deal, but it simplifies the downloading when you get a dsc ;)
<boiko> cyphermox: ah so you prefer them unpacked there?
<cyphermox> how come it's not a "traditional" MP?
<cyphermox> boiko: yes, but don't bother for this time
<boiko> cyphermox: telepathy-qt5 is canonical upstream, we are just adding a patch to the package, for vivid we submitted a MP, but for RTM there is no bzr target, right?
<boiko> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/ubuntu/vivid/telepathy-qt5/fix-requested/+merge/250251
<cyphermox> err, why is this targetted to trusty?
<boiko> salem_: ^
<cyphermox> I can fix this, it's not a big deal
<boiko> cyphermox: what's the correct target for rtm? I never did source landing on rtm before, sorry
<salem_> cyphermox, ops, probably a copy'n'paste issue. Can you fix it?
<cyphermox> salem_: yeah, I was just making sure before that it really was done with the right versions, in case it was a more involved fix
<sil2100> hm, it's taking its time to migrate
 * sil2100 waits for another publisher run
<cyphermox> it is
<sil2100> It's in, yay!
<sil2100> pmcgowan, kenvandine, jgdx, jibel, ToyKeeper: kicking a new image
<jgdx> sil2100, yay
<pmcgowan> vg
<kenvandine> sil2100, woot
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 241 building (started: 20150219-21:00) ===
<pmcgowan> imgbot, status 241
<imgbot> Error: There does not seem to be any build with the number 241
<pmcgowan> thats not helpful
<sil2100> Still building, I think imgbot only fetches status of already built images
<cyphermox> boiko: it's uploaded
<boiko> cyphermox: thanks!
<pmcgowan> sil2100, be nice if it said "in progress started at 18:30 utc" or something
<robru> cyphermox: I'm back, I'll publish
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-20
<kgunn> trainguards could someone delete ubuntu-system-settings out of the vivid silo 0 ppa ?? we've reconfig'd that out of there, so no longer needed
<robru> kgunn: sure, one sec
<robru> kgunn: alright, i hit the button, that should disappear shortly.
<kgunn> ta
<robru> yw
<ToyKeeper> Grr, what happened to rtm build 241?  It still hasn't finished...
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: I can try to look it up
<cyphermox> started building 4 hours ago or so?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, about 4.5 hours.
<cyphermox> yeah, looks right
<cyphermox> so image 20150219
<cyphermox> some part of it got built at least: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/daily-preinstalled/20150219/
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: does this look right? seems like the right changes to me at least: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/20150219.changes
<ToyKeeper> I think so, but I don't see 241 on the image servers.
<cyphermox> yeah, there's some kind of second step that may be still running I guess?
<cyphermox> rsalveti: still around to look into this?  ^^
<ToyKeeper> Just confused, since usually it takes about 90 minutes but something seems to have failed this time.
<rsalveti> cyphermox: the import happens in the same machine
<rsalveti> but yeah, 4 hours is too much
<rsalveti> usually if it's showing under ogra's website it means it got published in system-image
<rsalveti> let me check
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> the dated image is there but not the numbered one
<ToyKeeper> I just know that UDF query is showing me 240 still.
<cyphermox> so it goes beyond what I know of that build process
<rsalveti> yeah, no image for today in system-image
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/
<rsalveti> rootfs was built 4 hours ago
<rsalveti> # System image imports
<rsalveti> MAILTO=stgraber@ubuntu.com
<rsalveti> #*/5 * * * *	TMPDIR=/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/tmp /srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin/import-images
<rsalveti> cyphermox: from nusakan
<rsalveti> best to ask stgraber
<cyphermox> stgraber might not be very reachable, afaik he's away
<cyphermox> at least not in this channel :)
<rsalveti> right, pinged him in release
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> wonder if that was because of snappy or whatever
<rsalveti> hard to know
<rsalveti> sergiusens: do you know?
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: it seems this is critical enough to call someone, right?
<rsalveti> as QA would need to validate that image
<ToyKeeper> Possibly, since this is the promotion candidate we're hoping to get out the door by the end of the week.
<ToyKeeper> In practical terms, getting it fixed now would only save about ~6 hours though.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: cyphermox: running importer by hand now
<rsalveti> cross your fingers
<cyphermox> ok
<imgbot> === IMAGE 106 building (started: 20150220-02:05) ===
<rsalveti> should take ~30min I guess
<imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 241 DONE (finished: 20150220-02:20) ===
<ToyKeeper> s/30/3/ ...  heh, what's an order of magnitude between friends?  :)
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/241.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: Thanks!  I'm not sure what broke, but I think this unblocks the image promotion process.  :)
<rsalveti> yeah, there you go
<veebers> trainguards, dumb request, could I get a link to the  spreadsheet please? :-)
<Ursinha> veebers: wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain :)
<veebers> Ursinha: awesome thanks. Thats the link I was looking for
<Ursinha> you're welcome!
<veebers> (and should have probably already known about :-P)
<veebers> It's a little scary how much I rely on my browsers history and bookmarks, means when I'm using a backup I've lost a bunch of info
<robru> Ursinha: whoa, you're up late!
<robru> veebers: you got silo 9
<veebers> robru: awesome, thank you
<Ursinha> robru: yeah, am here by accident and there was a fire on
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<robru> veebers: also, the channel topic links to the dashboard, which has a link to the spreadsheet, just in case you ever lose it again
<veebers> robru: ah right, now I feel _really_ blind :-) Cheers
<robru> veebers: hehe
<veebers> oh, the jenkins looks quite different too
<robru> veebers: oh yeah, we did a big rollout recently. migrated from precise to trusty, got a new version of jenkins, etc.
<veebers> robru: nice. I understand that it's improved performance a bit?
<robru> veebers: oh I hadn't noticed a change in performance... I think that email was talking about some other jenkins.
<veebers> ah ok :-p
<imgbot> === IMAGE 106 DONE (finished: 20150220-03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/106.changes ===
<robru> veebers: yeah, ted' email is congratulating people for s-jenkins speeding up. That's the one that does CI on MPs among other things.
<veebers> ah ok, my bad. I take back the nice things I said ;-)
<robru> veebers: damn right you will! :-P
<robru> veebers: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/lastBuild/ one nice thing is that diffs are now produced at build time, so you can see those if you want
<veebers> robru: oh that is cool, I'll check it out
<Mirv> g morning
<ToyKeeper> Is anyone around yet who can investigate what happened to image 241?
<jibel> ogra_, ^ is it something you can investigate or someone else is needed?
<ogra_> imgbot, status 241
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-02-19 20:54:30 UTC, Finished: 2015-02-19 21:43:00 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/+build/20307
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/241.changes
<ogra_> looks fine to me
<jibel> ogra_, apparently the build never completed on its own, and the image doesn't show up for OTA. I don't know much I just woke up
<ogra_> jibel, the bot reads from the server, so it must be there :)
<ogra_> i think the image importer on system-image was disabled for a few hours yesterday
<jibel> ogra_, I'm on 240, go to update and don't see the image
<ogra_> the image is properly shown at http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/krillin/index.json
<ogra_> server side everything is fine
<jibel> it would be a client side issue?
<ogra_> i see nothing wrong on the server
<jibel> ToyKeeper, did you check on the client if anything was wrong?
<ToyKeeper> imgbot is confused.
<ToyKeeper> <imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 241 building (started: 20150219-21:00) ===
<ToyKeeper> <imgbot> === IMAGE RTM 241 DONE (finished: 20150220-02:20) ===
<sil2100> hm?
<sil2100> What's up?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: The build/publish process failed for image 241, and we're not sure why.
<sil2100> So we don't have image 241?
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ ?
<ToyKeeper> We do, sort of, but it's invisible for OTA updates.
<ToyKeeper> It was invisible to UDF and imgbot too, until rsalveti kicked something manually.
<sil2100> huh, now that's strange
<ToyKeeper> "running importer by hand", he said.
<sil2100> Aah, damn, yeah, maybe the release team switched the importer off for FF or related
<sil2100> Or the .2 release even
<jibel> sil2100, ogra_ system-image crashed on the client
<jibel> systemimage.gpg.SignatureError:
<jibel>     sig path : b23d5b2a14027f6775f4012123f5e8c1
<sil2100> But strange that it's not visible as an OTA, shouldn't matter
<jibel>                /tmp/system-image-bk33lz3z/channels.json.asc
<jibel> full error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321090/
<ogra_> sil2100, slangasek worked on the channel config for snappy afaik ...
<ogra_> importer was off til ~3aam UTC
<sil2100> Ok, so maybe there's some issue with channels right now?
<ogra_> looking on the server now it appears everything is fine
 * sil2100 looks at available channels
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/krillin/index.json
<sil2100> Looks ok here
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but jibel's error above is worrying
<sil2100> jibel: does that happen constantly? Let me fetch my phone, I should be upgradable as well
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<jibel> ToyKeeper, can you check on your device in /var/log/system-image/client.log
<ToyKeeper> jibel: I've reflashed too many times to still have that log.
<jibel> ToyKeeper, then flash 240 and try to upgrade
<ToyKeeper> Already started.  ;)
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> after 222 and 234, 241 was not a nice build number for a release anyway
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1423837
<ubot5> bug 1423837 in system-image (Ubuntu) "OTA from 240 to 241 fails with systemimage.gpg.SignatureError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423837
<ToyKeeper> I really should make it beep when it finishes flashing.
<ToyKeeper> So... yeah, same error jibel got.
<ToyKeeper> I get the impression that it might just fix itself on a new build, assuming the build process simply didn't sign the image correctly.
<ogra_> well, its not the image, its the channels that have a bad sig
<ogra_> and i fear we need stgraber or slangasek for this ... i doubt a re-build will fix it
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, okay.  Not sure how that part of the pipeline works.
<jibel> it means not before 4 hours min.
<ogra_> yeah ... but i'm in the same camp as ToyKeeper here
<ogra_> not sure if mvo has more insight into channel handlin
<ogra_> g
<sil2100> I would say 241 can be tested anyway, but not the OTA parts
<ToyKeeper> I started on that, at least.  It fixed the wizard bug in 240.  Woot!
<mvo> ogra_: not much more insight, no, I get the same error on snappy fwiw
<ogra_> right, that what i assumed
<ogra_> i suspect the /var/lib/system-image/keyrings/image-signing.tar.xz doesnt have the matching content
<ogra_> or some such
<ToyKeeper> I started pretty late though, since the build was delayed, and got sidetracked a lot by the weirdness which probably won't exist in 242.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: greyback: ↑ ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: check the option like "don't check for twins"
<Mirv> tsdgeos: greyback: ignoring the twin package for now, doing another build
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping ev | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ubuntu-rtm landing gates now closed
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  would you throw me a silo please?
 * Mirv throws a heavy silo in the general direction of bzoltan_. it has "0 2 4" carved on the side of it.
 * bzoltan_ cathces it like if it were a beer can
<Mirv> kalikiana: tsdgeos: ^ u1db-qt is ready to be tested in vivid silo 19
<ogra_> sil2100, jibel, i think we have the channes.json fixed
<ogra_> my phone just started an OTA ...
<ogra_> might take a while for you, i had to kill system-image-dbus to trigger it
 * ogra_ hits the install button
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> greyback: tsdgeos: ^ qtmir built
<tsdgeos> davmor2: ↑ can you try this one (not sure if you were one of the ones seeing the slowlyness)
<davmor2> tsdgeos: nope regression testing ota1 latter I can
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i
<Mirv> I think I have to play more Robots vs Robots to be sure about the performance fix ....
<Mirv> I'm sure I'd suddenly find a horde of QA volunteers to help, though
<davmor2> Mirv: I'm on hard level 6 it's enough to make you weep I tell you
<Mirv> I'm enough weeping on level 1, but I'm also quite confident the silo 021 is very helpful for perf
<popey> cihelp: can someone help me understand why https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/json-keyboard-profiles/+merge/249754 is failing? specifically "ubuntuuitoolkit._custom_proxy_objects._common.ToolkitException: No actions in overflow" from http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2059/consoleText
<fginther> popey, The problem appears to be unrelated to that MP, those tests are also failing on trunk and on the dashboard , http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/mako/106:20150220:20150210/12348/ubuntu_terminal_app/
<popey> fginther: its running the wrong tests
<fginther> popey, the dashboard is running the wrong tests? or jenkins too?
<popey> well the dashboard seems to be
<popey> the new terminal is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot
<popey> which doesn't have the circle menu which the old terminal had
<popey> so perhaps it's pulling tests from the wrong place?
<fginther> popey, ack, I see now that the branch was switched out.
<popey> k
<fginther> popey, have the terminal app tests been updated for the reboot branch? It appears that the tests directory is identical between the lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot and lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/trunk branches
<popey> fginther: I'll file a bug to get them updated
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do we have 241?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes!
<sil2100> pmcgowan: but...
<kalikiana> Mirv: silo 19 looks to be fine as far as u1db using apps goes, no explosions etc.
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we had issues with making it OTAable, not sure if it's fixed already
<sil2100> pmcgowan: but all in all QA is testing it already
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok great, for some reason I didnt get a notification for it
<kalikiana> Mirv: as we talked about this I'm actually wondering if it'd be good if I could easily run unit tests against the silo…
<kalikiana> but that's pretty much the issue you were already describing… it's not
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, OTA might be still b0rken
<pmcgowan> still, didnt know it was
<kalikiana> Mirv: (well, I did it by hand in addition to manual testing, just is a bit awkward)
<Mirv> kalikiana: ok, thanks! did you test it on device, and if so, which device + image?
<Mirv> kalikiana: it'd be nice indeed
<kalikiana> Mirv: d'oh good you're asking about what image… my testing it on rtm was kind of pointless…
<kalikiana> I'll re-do that on vivid :-]
<Mirv> kalikiana: hah!
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I didnt know u1-db was broken on rtm, only on vivid with qt5.4? Mirv ?
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: how's testing going so far?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I think it's only on vivid
<jibel> sil2100, it is looking good so far. Still have to run a bunch of telephony tests and upgrade tests
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I am confusing myself looking at both dashboards :)
<jibel> sil2100, I could upgrade frmo 240 to 241 after ogra fixed channels.ini but didn't receive the notification
<sergiusens> plars or cihelp, can I remove the "backwards" compatibility from u-d-f already?
<jibel> s/.ini/.json/
<jibel> whatever he fixed
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: only vivid and the silo fixes it
<pmcgowan> ack
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: telegram works again at least
<pmcgowan> jibel, I wonder if he can manually trigger the notification
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, excellent
<kalikiana> arg
<kalikiana> it's really annoying that udf just ignores typos and wrongcommands
<kalikiana> I want those 10min of my life back
<rsalveti> ogra_: what happened with the channels that made ota to fail?
<rsalveti> I had to run the importer by hand yesterday as it was disabled
<rsalveti> slangasek enabled it after that
<ogra_> rsalveti, cahennels.json apparently got edisted by hand instead of via s-i-shell
<ogra_> rsalveti, s-i-shell gpg signs it after every change ... editing by hand doesnt :)
<ogra_> so we had to re-generate the signature and all was fine (simply calling hide_channel and sho_channel for a random channel in si-shell did that)
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, looks like someone didn't know what he was doing :-)
<rsalveti> but cool that you could easily fix it
<rsalveti> and it worries me that it's so easy to break it
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, and someone else who didnt know what he was doing fixed it by pressing random buttons ;)
<ogra_> this is how system-image maintenance works :P
 * Mirv blames someone
<Mirv> ogra_: is there a todo item about making that process more.. solid/less errorprone?
<ogra_> why ? it worked fine :P
<ogra_> (i dont think there is a todo ... but by the wiki documentation it was guess-able what was needed)
<boiko> trainguards: rtm silo 11 failed to build because it says there are some symbols changed, but by running strings on the rtm library I see the symbols were already there
<boiko> trainguards: any idea?
<sil2100> boiko: let me take a look at the error
<boiko> sil2100: thanks
<kalikiana> Mirv: seems good. now also vivid on the device :-P
<Mirv> ok, so #image 106 mako? or krillin?
<kalikiana> Mirv: 106, mako
<kalikiana> (and on vivid desktop)
<Mirv> kalikiana: thank you, marked so
<Mirv> boiko: looking
<sil2100> boiko: hmmm
<sil2100> boiko: how are you making those symbols files btw.?
<boiko> sil2100: so, it is my first time updating telepathy-qt on rtm, I actually didn't even know I was supposed to update those symbol files
<boiko> rsalveti: do you have an idea when/how the symbol files were updated?
<sil2100> boiko: ok, looking at the source now
<rsalveti> boiko: you usually know by building and checking the diff (after it fails to build)
<rsalveti> let me check the build log
<Mirv> boiko: sil2100: rsalveti: ^ looking already
<Mirv> and updating symbols
<rsalveti> oh, great then
<rsalveti> yeah, Mirv knows it all
<boiko> Mirv: so, any idea how the .so had the symbols but the deb didn't have them listed?
<sil2100> boiko: oh god, those are raw symbols, I would simply copy the version returned from dpkg-gensymols and just use it instead
<sil2100> boiko: problem with C++ symbols files is that the linker exports everything by default
<boiko> sil2100: ah ok
<sil2100> boiko: so without proper linker handling the symbols that are leaked have all the inner symbols like Qt, C++ STL and similar
<boiko> sil2100: got it
<sil2100> But anyway, I guess this can be solved easily, Mirv will certainly fix it in a moment ;)
<plars> sergiusens: hi, which backwards compatability do you mean? the assumed "touch" mode in the command line?
<Mirv> boiko: what sil said, c++ :( uploaded another build and monitoring how it goes
 * Mirv more than familiar with C++ symbols files via Qt
<Mirv> boiko ^ watch that space, x86 built already so unless armhf has anything special it should also succeed
<sergiusens> plars: yes, that one
<plars> sergiusens: I believe so, let me check a couple of things first
<sergiusens> plars: sure, not going to do today or anything like that; I'll add you as a reviewer to the MP when I get to it
<plars> sergiusens: it looks safe
<plars> sergiusens: ah, the gatekeeper job for autopilot at least still uses the old method, no idea why
<plars> sergiusens: will try to talk to veebers about it
<boiko> Mirv: thanks!
<kalikiana> hmmmm ^^ Mirv what does this mean?
<Mirv> kalikiana: something wrong with the branches. I don't see anything wrong, but lately there has been more and more of this. looking.
<Mirv> eh... bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-79771920:///~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<Mirv> sil2100: could you look at wtf is https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-3-merge-clean/37/console for kalikiana, or further delegate to robru when he's online?
<Mirv> I'm obliged to start doing other "important stuff" (cleaning the house...)
<sil2100> Mirv: looking
<sil2100> Mirv: ok ;) Good luck!
<Mirv> sil2100: something else too on the air, looking at boiko's silo: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-011-1-build/104/console "cupstream2distro.errors.CITrainError: dpkg-source: error: unpack target exists"
<Mirv> thanks :)
<Mirv> the build itself with updated symbols was fine, so I'm happy
<sil2100> Silo 11 looks like we're missing some clean-up ;/
<sil2100> jibel: how much more testing left?
<jibel> sil2100, we are done. I'm reviewing the bugs and writing the report.
<sil2100> \o/
<pmcgowan> jibel, sent you my two cents on silos, but I am weak :)
<ogra_> sil2100, is there anything important for me in the landing meeting ? i'm in another one, but if it is important that i'm there i can drop off there for a bit, to join LT
<sil2100> ogra_: I think we're fine, just a 'thank you' for fixing the OTA's ;)
<ogra_> np
<boiko> sil2100: so, any update on what is going on now on rtm silo 11?
<Laney> ev: hi, looks like autopkgtest some host or other is out of space: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-cairo/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<sil2100> boiko: it's strange, robru is looking into that as well as it might be some strange condition in the new code
<Laney> ev: ah, wazn
<robru> sil2100: I have a branch for that first log you showed me. were there any other problems?
<robru> Mirv: readonly transport means the bot doesn't have permission to merge that branch. you gotta ask the team admins to add the bot if they want to use the train for landings.
<robru> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~uonedb-qt/u1db-qt/trunk if you look here, the last release was done by the old bot creds, so they never added the new bot when we switched over, and now it's their first time trying to use the train with the new creds.
<robru> Mirv: and apparently you are an admin ;-)
<boiko> sil2100: oups, ok
<sil2100> jibel: just double confirming - 241 gets a +1 on promotion? ;)
<jibel> sil2100, yes, krillin 241, mako 199 and x86 191
<sil2100> x86 191? Not 193?
<sil2100> jibel: ^ ?
<jibel> sil2100, you're right, 193
<jibel> 191 is flo
<sil2100> == IMAGE RTM 19 promoted ==
<sil2100> (for other platforms it's mako 17 and x86 16)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ^
<sil2100> It's in the rc channel
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<ogra_> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, I need to drive home now, I'll write up the e-mail later on
<sil2100> o/
<robru> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/view/1.%20Build/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-011-1-build/106/console ok, fixed that one for you, sorry about that.
<robru> boiko: ah, looks like you need to rebuild and retest!
<boiko> robru: ah oups, forgot to rebuild telepathy-ofono in there, thanks for the heads up
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping ev | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<kgunn> trainguards i got something i've never seen
<kgunn> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-000-1-build/337/console
<kgunn> any help ?
<robru> kgunn: looking
<kgunn> thanks
<kgunn> strange one
<kgunn> to me at least
<robru> kgunn: oh great
<robru> kgunn: yeah unicode handling is a bit weird, I've been working on it, looks like I made a mistake
<robru> kgunn: let me just revert that so you're not blocked...
<kgunn> thanks man
<robru> kgunn: alright, retrying: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-000-1-build/338/console
<kgunn> cool
<boiko> robru: silo 25 rebuilt and retested, all good
<robru> boiko: great, thanks
<robru> boiko: just need a packaging ack ;-)
<robru> kenvandine: mterry: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-025-2-publish/21/
<boiko> kenvandine: can you take it a look?
<mterry> robru, seems fine
<robru> mterry: thanks!
<kenvandine> boiko, sure
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> mterry beat me :)
<kenvandine> mterry, thx :)
<robru> kenvandine: thanks anyway!
<boiko> mterry: kenvandine: thanks
<robru> W. T. F
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-21
<Mirv> robru: ^ thanks for the tip!
<robru> Mirv: oh, what?
<robru> oh, the team membership
<robru> right
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome!
<Mirv> that
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-02-22
 * ogra_ grumbles abouot G+ (or any other https site) not working anymore in latest vivid
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-22
<pstolowski> moring trainguards! may i ask for help with ^ ?
<pstolowski> * morning
<sil2100_> pstolowski: on it!
<Mirv> nice to get one of the unity8 landings landed, so many of them in queue
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Do you have teh power to drop a package from vivid's UNAPPROVED queue? No need for it to linger there, it got published by accident
<sil2100> cjwatson: there's oxide-qt in the queue
<robru> holy jesus you people are really abusing the unity8 silos
<sil2100> There's a lot of experimental silos + some for MWC
<robru> when I implemented the conflicting silo logic I was envisioning 2 or 3 at a time, this is 7.
<robru> excuse me, 10 unity8 silos, because I can count good.
<robru> that's literally 12% of all silos being used for unity8.
<cjwatson> sil2100: would "accidentally published to vivid-proposed rather than to ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay" be a correct rejection message?
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: rejected
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<abeato_> citrain, for some reason armhf has not builf for https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-037/+packages , is that due to lack of resources?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: packages in silo 70 failed to build, and there are no build logs available for me to check why, are there known issues with LP ?
 * abeato_ wrongly used citrain instead of trainguards in previous message :D ^^
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Looks like there are build failures there with logs
<sil2100> abeato_: let me take a quick look
<abeato_> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> abeato_: might be that the armhf builders are busy, but the approx build start message does make me worry
<abeato_> sil2100, hmm, but it has built for other archs
<sil2100> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-037/+build/9048257 <- do you know what this might mean? It just says 'Start '
<sil2100> abeato_: not all archs are built by the same builders :)
<abeato_> sure
<sil2100> oSoMoN: from what I see in the logs it's some network error or something in the PPA itself, a lot of E: Failed to fetch ...
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks, I’ll trigger a forced rebuild to see if that goes away
<cjwatson> sil2100: seems to have been given back?
<cjwatson> so can't see what the problem was
<cjwatson> sil2100: ppa.launchpad.net was a bit sad earlier today due to using the wrong I/O scheduler following a reboot for the glibc getaddrinfo vulnerability, so it could well have been that
<bzoltan> Mirv:  what should I do to merge this - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1022
<sil2100> cjwatson: might be, thanks!
<Mirv> bzoltan: I can handle it, but there's a vivid build too so I guess it should be dual landing?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  sorry for the confusion. I have made a Vivid build, soi can copy the ready package to the SDK PPA from the silo
<Saviq> rvr, shouldn't https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1013 be QA: Failed?
<rvr> Saviq: I think so
<Saviq> rvr, can you please mark it so? thanks
<rvr> Saviq: Probably alesage forgot
<rvr> Saviq: Done
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<boiko> kenvandine: would you mind checking the packaging changes on silo 20?
<kenvandine> boiko, sure
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> boiko, published
<jibel> Elleo, silo 28 approved but it's rebuilding for some reason.
<jibel> sil2100, for silo 28 ubuntu-keyboard-japanese must be added to the deps of ubuntu-touch
<Elleo> jibel: thanks, not sure why it's rebuilding :/
<sil2100> jibel, Elleo: hm, you mean added to the seeds?
<Elleo> sil2100: yep, that package will need adding to the seed
<boiko> kenvandine: thanks
<robru> sil2100: skip meeting without Steve?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-23
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Would need a quick formal binNEW ACK for the usual mir ABI bump binary package renames: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-051-2-publish/12/console :)
<sil2100> (if you have a moment)
<seb128> sil2100, hey! looking in a minute
<sil2100> Thanks!
<seb128> sil2100, looks fine, +1 from me
<sil2100> \o/ Thanks again :)
<seb128> yw!
<Mirv> alan_g: sil2100 already published it an hour ago
<alan_g> Mirv: cool. Thanks
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, not sure if you're the one to ask, but any idea why ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu is hidden: true? https://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json
<Mirv> someone was indeed asking why of all the channels the recommended channel isn't showing when listing the channels..
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: Hi
<rvr> jgdx: I'm testing silo 12 and found an issue with system settings and indicators.
<rvr> jgdx: Tapping on the settings options on various indicators eventually makes the panel not to hide automatically.
<jgdx> rvr, it's known and not introduced by this silo
<jgdx> rvr, let me fetch you the bug
<rvr> jgdx: Oh, really? I tried without the silo and couldn't reproduce
<abeato> trainguards, is it normal getting "Automated Signoff" == Running for a long time? See https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1027
<jgdx> rvr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1502223 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1502223 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Delay in opening system-settings from indicators" [High,Triaged]
<jgdx> rvr, who's this victor guy :p
<jgdx> rvr, seems it has something to do with unity8, since Ken found the url-dispatcher to launch USS immediately, always.
<rvr> jgdx: lol
<rvr> jgdx: Hmm
<jgdx> rvr, fix seems to be targetted for 08, i.e. ota10
<rvr> jgdx: Right, it is a long delay
<Mirv> abeato: you can check the excuses page to see what exactly is running
<abeato> Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-046/excuses.html
<Mirv> abeato: yes, so armhf ntp
<abeato> test in progress for armhf
<Mirv> abeato: following that link brings you to a page that at least no longer mentions ntp, so if it's still not updated 1h from now, it might be time to ping pitti about a stale autopkgtest. but it might be also that it's just waiting to be refresh the page.
<abeato> Mirv, apparently there is lack of resources for armhf, yesterday it took hours for another silo to build for armhf too
<Mirv> abeato: hours is also unfortunately the length of some test runs, added by delay of up to an hour before the excuses page updates
<abeato> Mirv, :-/
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 12 approved
<jgdx> rvr, thank you
<Saviq> robru, hey, any idea why it suddenly takes 50mins to prepare just qtmir https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-064-1-build/52/console ?
<Saviq> it's four source packages in total, but still...
<abeato> Mirv, mind publishing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1027 ? need permissions for that
<sil2100> morphis_: hey!
<morphis_> sil2100: hey!
<sil2100> morphis_: if you'd have a moment, could you take a look at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-062/+sourcepub/6095171/+listing-archive-extra ? I prepared a xenial android upload to remove the manta and hammerhead builds from it
<sil2100> morphis_: could you check if that looks ok?
<morphis_> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> morphis_: thanks :)
<sil2100> morphis_: I checked the build logs and found no mention of manta or hammerhead builds (at least the kernels are not used)
<morphis_> sil2100: are we landing the same change for vivid?
<sil2100> morphis: I could potentially, it wasn't a direct requirement as we're not really building any manta images for rc-proposed
<sil2100> And yeah, the kernel team never really cared about what's in the overlay
<morphis> sil2100: I would like to to minimize the diff between both
<abeato> sil2100, mind publishing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1027 ?
<sil2100> morphis: ok, I can push the same change to the same silo for vivid :) But I would take care of a full android source sync some other time
<morphis> sil2100: I have that still on my list as there are some changes we need to land
<sil2100> morphis: ok :) But does the android change look good so far?
<morphis> sil2100: yes, fine with that
<sil2100> morphis: thanks!
<sil2100> morphis: so I'll add the vivid part and then publish if you're fine with that
<morphis> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> morphis: regarding the fix for ntp - is that change already in xenial, or is this phone-specific only?
<morphis> sil2100: better to ask abeato about that
<morphis> sil2100: I just did the silo upload for him :-)
<sil2100> Oh, ok, since I saw the changelog was from you ;)
<sil2100> abeato: ^
<sil2100> ping pong
<abeato> sil2100, it's for xenial too, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1526264
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1526264 in Canonical System Image "ntpdate fails with invalid argument when device is set to a date in the future (delta > 2^16)" [High,Confirmed]
<abeato> sil2100, but we need it in the overlay too
<sil2100> abeato: indeed - we'll have to prepare a version for xenial too then
<abeato> sil2100, changing topic, I've built a new system image for frieza with capomastro, which is the process for releasing it?
<sil2100> abeato: hmmm, you mean a new device tarball?
<abeato> correct
<abeato> john-mcaleely is out but we need to continue creating images
<sil2100> abeato: not sure about the details, john-mcaleely would know more, but system-image expects the new tarball in http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/avila/ubuntu/device_frieza.tar.xz
<sil2100> abeato: and the build ID file here: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/avila/ubuntu/device_frieza.build
<sil2100> abeato: once s-i notices a new build in the build ID file, it fetches the device_frieza tarball
<abeato> sil2100, hmm, I see, I'll need john-mcaleely to push the files there then
<Trevinho> robru: something weird happened: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-042-1-build/12/consoleFull
<sil2100> abeato: I could use a different URL if needed
<Trevinho> sil2100: do you have any clue on what happened above? ^
<abeato> sil2100, john-mcaleely is telling me that he will upload it, let's stick with that for the moment
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! This usually means someone updated one of the branches from the MPs without rebuilding the silo
<sil2100> Trevinho: so, if you have an MP, build the silo and then someone pushes a change to that branch, the train will notice and alarm that you have unbuilt revisions (IIRC)
<Trevinho> sil2100: no... I mean https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-042-1-build/12/consoleFull
<Trevinho> It looks like the committer value has too many apices..
<Trevinho> ouch yeah... committer: ""Andrea Azzarone <azzaronea@gmail.com>
<Trevinho> ""
<Trevinho> bzr per se doesn't fail though, so maybe... For such cases bileto should just trim the string
<sil2100> Trevinho: hm, I suppose robru would have too look into that
<Trevinho> sil2100: do you think he could fix it or, should I rebuild the branch?
<Trevinho> I mean, in short time? Since we'd need to get this before beta freeze
<sil2100> Trevinho: I guess rebuilding might help, but robru should be around in ~1-2 hours to give professional advice
<Trevinho> sil2100: ok thanks
<robru> Trevinho: I have no idea where those quotes are coming from, but I can push a branch that trims the string, yeah. Will hit production in about an hour
<Trevinho> robru: nice, well... It was a mistake from the committer indeed... Since the log has these
<Trevinho> robru: see https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/VqXKKr8W/
<Trevinho> However, if you can fix that it would be ncie
<Trevinho> nice*
<robru> Ugh
<robru> OK
<robru> Just need coffee
<robru> Trevinho: ok fix is in trunk, should hit production in exactly one hour, try again then
<Trevinho> robru: nice, thanks
<abeato> sil2100, do you want me to do something for the ntp? I'm waiting for some sponsor for xenial, but would like to land this for frieza as it was raised by clients
<rvr> dbarth__: mardy: Silo 61 approved
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please retry the failed i386 build in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010 thanks
<Saviq> for messaging app I mean
<robru> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<robru> yw
<Trevinho> robru: things are working fine now... Thanks for fixing this very-edge case!
<robru> Trevinho: haha it was a one-liner. you're welcome
<Trevinho> robru: well, I guess it was just about stripping, but still it was kind of you ;-)
<robru> Trevinho: i love stripping!
<robru> :-P
<Trevinho> ahah :D
<dbarth__> rvr: thanks
<Saviq> robru, can you please copy oxide-qt from ppa:saviq/train to silo 10 (for vivid only atm, xenial in progress)
<robru> OK
<Saviq> actually xenial's still in proposed, won't bump that until that's out of proposed
<veebers> robru: not sure about that message/error for veebers/autopilot ^
<robru> wtf
<robru> veebers: so sync code is a little bit bit-rotty...
<robru> veebers: so the package is built in the PPA if you want to start testing it in vivid. can you please file a bug with that traceback? there's some code that's assuming everything is merges and then that sync is failing because there's no merge.
<veebers> robru: where would I see the traceback? I can't see it in the jenkins job
<robru> veebers: what are you looking at? if you click 'status' on the ticket page it goes directly to the jenkins log that is like 90% traceback.
<veebers> robru: ah right :-) I was just looking at the build job log that popped up when I hit 'build'
<robru> veebers: oh yeah no, the status job runs every 15 minutes, it's a different job.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-24
<alf_> Hi! We want to disable s-jenkins jobs for Mir (since we are ready to fully transition to Mir Jenkaas). Any idea who can do this?
<robru> alf_: i guess you need fginther if you're not able to delete the jobs yourself.
<alf_> robru: ack, thanks
<sil2100> alf_: I can try delete that job for you in a moment
<alf_> sil2100: ah, great, perhaps better to just disable than delete? I don't mind either way, do what's easiest/best for you. We need to delete/disable both mir-ci and mir-autolanding, or perhaps remove the jobs that trigger them.
<sil2100> alf_: ok, sure
<sil2100> Just need to finish the OTA-9.1 stuff
<alf_> sil2100: np
<Saviq> sil2100, when you're at, I've a few to disable, too
<sil2100> alf_: mir-ci is currently running - should I disable it nevertheless?
<sil2100> alf_: maybe you want to disable all mir jobs in s-jenkins?
<sil2100> Saviq: which jobs would you need disabling?
<Saviq> sil2100, disabling the triggers is probably enough in our case - for qtmir, qtubuntu, unity-api, unity-notifications atm
<Saviq> unity8 and ubuntu-settings-components to follow soon
<alf_> sil2100: mir-ci and mir-autolanding are the top level jobs, so disabling them essentially disables everything (I think), feel free to disable everything mir related though
<dbarth_> hey there; i can't remember if it's normal or not, but i don't have merge/clean rights to finalize https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/976 now that it has been approved
<dbarth_> should i request that auth. level, or is that and automated process now?
<dbarth_> (just want to avoid keeping the burden on trainguards to clean up our landings)
<sil2100> dbarth_: it will auto-clean itself once the xenial landing goes out of proposed
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please restart https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/9055044 - not sure what the failure here was ??
<sil2100> Saviq: restarted
<Saviq> sil2100, also, if you could please copy xenial oxide-qt from ppa:saviq/train to silo 10
<alf_> sil2100: also, if mir-ci or mir-autolanding are currently running feel free to stop them
<sil2100> Saviq: copied
<sil2100> alf_: ok
<sil2100> alf_, Saviq: disabled the jobs (or at least most of them)
<abeato> sil2100, would it be possible to publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1027 ?
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> abeato: ah, hm, one thing that worried me in this silo: this fix is only made for vivid, didn't see the same thing for xenial (at least not obviously)
<abeato> sil2100, there is a patch attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1526264 , I am not even sure we can land ntp in xenial using citrain
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1526264 in Canonical System Image "ntpdate fails with invalid argument when device is set to a date in the future (delta > 2^16)" [High,Confirmed]
<abeato> sil2100, I was following the sponsor ubuntu thing for landing in xenail
<abeato> sil2100, but if you prefer I can get a silo for xenial
<sil2100> abeato: ok, let's do it like this, in a moment I'll check it and publish for vivid + sponsor for xenial
<abeato> sil2100, somebody else will have to upload anyway  :)
<sil2100> abeato: we can use silos for ntp too, but it's not necessary ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, on it in a minute
<abeato> sil2100, awesome, thanks :)
<Saviq> sil2100, did you see my question yesterday about why the default rc-proposed channel is hidden: true?
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess I missed it - not sure, I suppose it was like that when slangasek set it up
<sil2100> Saviq: strangely bq-aquaris.en is not
<sil2100> Anyway, I guess we need to decide one way or another - either hide all rc-propsoed channels (not to tempt users to use those) or make all of them visible
<alf_> sil2100: thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, well, even devel-proposed channels are not hidden
<Saviq> sil2100, and TBH only people that ~know what they're doing will ever see the list of channels, so IMO we should show all those that are "working"
<Saviq> it is just confusing now when you go u-d-f --channels and rc-proposed isn't there ;)
<sil2100> Agreed ;)
<sil2100> Let me clean that up later today
<Mirv> sil2100: abeato asked yesterday publishing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1027 but it's a main package, can you check it?
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, it's on my plate :)
<sil2100> abeato: did you forward that upstream? I don't see the change in the upstream branch for ntp
<abeato> sil2100, http://bugs.ntp.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3023
<ubot5> bugs.ntp.org bug 3023 in - other "ntpdate cannot correct dates in the future" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<sil2100> Excellent
<abeato> \o/
<bzoltan> jibel: hi, I have a new UITK in the silo50. All the tests are good. But the s390x build on xenial fails... would it be possible to take the silo on the QA queue while I try to figure about the s390x xenial build issue?
<jibel> bzoltan, the queue is quite long, you have time to figure it out before we can take it. Once it's ready we can always put it at the top of the queue
<bzoltan> jibel: I would be happy to land this UITK on the Overlay PPA as soon as technically possible, so applications will have time to adopt if they need to. Some applications might use colors in a wrong way. AP testing does not pop these color issues out.
<bzoltan> jibel: note that the build issue is a xenial specific one.. so I could simple remove the xenial target from the silo too :)
<Saviq> sil2100, ubuntu-settings-components jobs can be disabled on s-jenkins now, too, thanks
<jibel> bzoltan, I understand, OTOH pushing packages without a good understanding what is really going on potentially results in situations difficult to untangle
<jibel> bzoltan, you can of course land without xenial but I wouldn't advise it, we'll have to reconcile vivid and xenial at some point and doing so will make the work more painful.
<bzoltan> jibel:  it  took a month to get this silo in shape :) so i know something about pain
<bzoltan> jibel:  my proposal is to get this UITK in the hands of the app developers as soon as possible.. because delaying the UITK landing will increase the risk of some magical breakage in apps.
<bzoltan> jibel:  earlier apps adopt easier it gets... and to be frank :) the s390x build is not exactly something what should hold us back IMO
<bzoltan> jibel: specially that I have no access to s390x hw and we have no internal competence on what that hack is going on there
<jibel> bzoltan, it's a supported arch
<bzoltan> jibel: I know
<bzoltan> jibel: I am just more worries about the Overlay landing than about Xenial s390x
<rvr> renatu: ping
<Saviq> robru, hey, how does train find out if a package is published in the PPA? I've seen it a few times now that bileto said something was built, but it wasn't actually published for another 10 or 15 mins
<kgunn> sil2100: can you please help anpok get a new android release landed? he's got a reviewed/approved bug fix for ubuntu emulator...
<kgunn> no idea how to land it
<anpok> sil2100: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/431/
<cjwatson> Saviq: LP publication status routinely lags behind the files actually hitting disk for about that length of time; but for many purposes the important thing is that the publication is committed
<Saviq> cjwatson, yeah, I thought train was actually checking Packages to confirm whether it's published or not
<cjwatson> Saviq: I expect it's using the LP API
<robru> Saviq: cjwatson: yes it uses the api. It does download the package index file but only britney inspects that
<renatu> rvr, pong
<slangasek> sil2100, Saviq: because -proposed channels are not meant to be dogfooded by end users, and we don't want a huge list of channels in the ubuntu-device-flash output
<rvr> renatu: Hi approved 29, but I found a couple of issues
<rvr> renatu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1549362
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1549362 in Canonical System Image "No way to go back to dialer app from contact details" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> renatu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1549352
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1549352 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "New message to contact only opens messaging app" [High,Confirmed]
<rvr> renatu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1549349
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1549349 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) ""Add field" is not localized" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> renatu: I think the template may need an update, because I found other strings not localized
<renatu> rvr, thanks
<renatu> rvr, I changed the bug #1549362 to affect dialer app, since this is a bug on the dialer not in ab
<ubot5> bug 1549362 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "No way to go back to dialer app from contact details" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549362
<renatu> boiko, could you confirm that ^^
<renatu> rvr, pot file updated for address-book-app
<boiko> renatu: let me check
<karni> davmor2: around :)?
<boiko> renatu: I can confirm the bug, there is no back button there anymore
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hi. are you around yet?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Hi, sorry, have been stuck on other tasks but I think that's finally done now.
<ToyKeeper> I've been using the fake card / fake account, but they're old and might need to be reconfigured.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ah yeah, the staging server automatically deactivates cards after some time, so you likely need to add a new one. i think your "pay-ui sits at loading forever" might be caused by that
<dobey> there might be an existing bug or two related to the getting stuck at loading
<dobey> ToyKeeper: i had to rebuild ubuntu-system-settings in that silo yesterday, because of another silo having landed; in case you need to re-install stuff
<ToyKeeper> I figured I needed to reinstall anyway, so I can use a new base image.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: can you test now? or how soon? it's near my end of day, but i can stick around to answer questions or help you understand so we can get this landed.
<bregma> trainguards, is there a way to copy an existing package from xenial into the vivid overlay via a silo?
<robru> bregma: yes that's called doing a sync.
<bregma> well, at least it has a name
<bregma> robru, I can do that myself?
<dobey> bregma: are the binaries all arch: all?
<bregma> dobey, no, it's xorg-server
<dobey> oh
 * dobey falls away in fear
<robru> bregma: oh, well the train only supports doing it for train-managed packages, so you can't do it for xorg
<bregma> ah
<robru> bregma: you can assign yourself a manual silo though, then prepare the package in a ppa somewhere, and I'll copy it in
<dobey> you can make a backport to vivid in a PPA, and ask someone to copy it into a silo; and land it via silo that way
<dobey> heh
<bregma> we'll just do a manual upload like the last few times
<bregma> I'd feel better going through a silo for testing, but......
<dobey> xorg is a pretty big surface to break
<robru> bregma: yes, so in this case to get a silo, assign yourself a silo, prepare a package, and I will upload the package into the silo.
<robru> bregma: you just don't get to use the automated tools for copying the xenial package into a vivid silo.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Just starting my day, but it's first on my list.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ok, great. please ping me (or mup sms or something) if you have any questions
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-25
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ok, i'm going to hop off now. i'll check back in a bit, so please ping/sms me if you have any problems/questions. thanks :)
<ToyKeeper> Have a good evening.
<jamesh> "chroot problem": that's a new error for me: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-075/+build/9060234
<jamesh> Now it looks like the arm64 builds have gone crazy :(  -- been running for an hour each, when they usually took a fraction of that time
<dobey> ToyKeeper: any luck?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Getting there, but have been sidetracked by other unrelated issues in this latest image.
<dobey> oh ok
<dobey> just wanted to check in before heading off to sleep. saw no updates on trello and no pings for me, so thought i'd ping just to check. :)
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Aside from staging issues, it was fine when I last tested.  Today things have been much less agreeable, and it seems due to bugs in the new base image.
<dobey> hmm
<ToyKeeper> (arale rc-proposed 255)
<dobey> i don't have an arale here. but i was able to purchase the other day on my mako just fine, after dealing with a couple of apparent oddities of the base image
<dobey> those oddities seem to have been fixed now though
<ToyKeeper> This image is ... odd.  Oddities is a good word.
<dobey> what problems are you hitting that are blocking your testing of IAP?
<dobey> hmm, maybe i spoke too soon. might have to file some bugs in the morning. need a decent way to record the screen on the phone to an .mpeg or something
<dobey> well i guess i should go get some sleep for now
<dobey> night
<ToyKeeper> My favorite kind of problems, it seems...  ones which happen inconsistently.  :(
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, I'll keep at it.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Sometimes nothing happens if I tap 'install' when no U1 account is defined.  Sometimes if I cancel buying vowels, they are granted anyway.
<ToyKeeper> ... and the image must have had some pretty bad other bugs land in the past day or two, but those are unrelated.
<bzoltan> jibel: \o/ the silo50 is now good, I managed to fix the s390x build too.
<jamesh> is the indicator tray transparent for anyone else?
<jibel> bzoltan, great, thanks for fixing it. We'll review it asap.
<karni> Hi folks. I'd like to ask for ci-train perms for my buddy, Jin Hsieh (lp: jin.cth)
<karni> yo jin
<jin> karni: hey mate ;)
<davmor2> karni: I am now
<karni> davmor2: HI :)
<karni> davmor2: question. I just filed a first request for Telegram QA pass through ci train
<karni> davmor2: I submitted, and I'm wondering if should change the "Lander Signoff" to 'Approved'?
<karni> davmor2: what's that field responsible for?
<davmor2> karni: sil2100 is the one for citrain stuff ^
<karni> jibel: got a questio above ↑ I recall you helped with Telegram QA a while back
<davmor2> karni: not sure how it works for click apps
<karni> davmor2: yeah, I believe we indicate "Manual download URL" and that's it
<sil2100> karni: yeah, I suppose that's the way to go :) The QA process for clicks is a bit different, but I think jibel's bot will then pick it up
<karni> I just want to make sure this request gets processed, and not "filed, but inactive" because I did something wrong :D
<karni> sweet \o/
<karni> I guess we're set then :) Thanks guys!
<davmor2> karni: and set qa ready
<karni> davmor2: sorry? /anything I need to set?/
<davmor2> karni: what's the ticket number
<karni> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1044
<karni> we'd also like to get ci-train permissions for jin
<davmor2> karni: like that
<karni> davmor2: \o/ question - do I need to ask you to change this for me each time I file a ticket?
<karni> davmor2: or when I file it, it's just in queue for you guys
<sil2100> karni: what's the persons exact LP username?
<karni> sil2100: jin.cth
<karni> sil2100: thank you! :)
<davmor2> karni: no that is something you set, so you do set approved for lander and then when it is ready for QA to actually test (i.e. all the landing have happened) you switch the qa to ready
<jin> sil2100: jin.cth @Karni, thanks
<sil2100> np!
<karni> davmor2: perfect
<karni> davmor2: so if I have no dependencies, I simply do 'lander approved' and 'ready for qa'
<sil2100> jin: you should be added to the right team, you'll probably have to relog into the CI Train interface
<davmor2> karni: you need to add that url thingy so it tricks billeto I think but yes
<karni> davmor2: url thingy? you mean manual download url?
<jin> sil2100: thanks, now i can create the new request from that
<davmor2> karni: that's the one I couldn't think of the name on the field
<karni> ok
<davmor2> karni, jin: and then as a final confirmation you can go to https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng and ensure a ticket is created (can take about 5 minute iirc)
<karni> davmor2: good suggestion, thank you
<jin> davmor2: thanks!
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please drop unity-api, qtubuntu, qtubuntu-gles and ubuntu-system-settings from silo 64, thanks :[
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> That's a lot of packages!
<sil2100> On it
<sil2100> Saviq: removed from the PPA
<Saviq> sil2100, thank you
<Saviq> sil2100, oh sorry, ubuntu-themes, too
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> thanks
<anpok_> trainguards: can we somehow retrigger only the arm64-xenial build in a silo?
<Saviq> anpok_, trainguards can
<Saviq> anpok_, directly in the PPA if you tell them which one
<anpok_> trainguards: please retrigger in landing ppa 32 the  mir arm64 xenial build
<cjwatson> anpok_: done
<cjwatson> (that's https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-032/+build/9062094)
<anpok_> cjwatson: thanks
<rvr> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> rvr, pong
<rvr> oSoMoN: Hi, I'm testing silo 70
<oSoMoN> just seen that, thanks
<rvr> oSoMoN: I'm checking Esc manually
<oSoMoN> and it’s been fast-tracked, that’s cool
<rvr> oSoMoN: Yes, we are doing that for low-risk silos :)
<oSoMoN> rvr, so the fix in that silo fixes only the third test that’s mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1546627 , the other 3 will be fixed by the next UITK landing
<rvr> oSoMoN: In finding page and in address bar, after pressing Esc nothing happens
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1546627 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "4 autopilot test failures (related to ESC key) on desktop" [High,In progress]
<oSoMoN> rvr, yup, that’s the fix in the UITK, nothing we can do to work around it in the browser
<rvr> oSoMoN: Ah, so it's an issue with the UITK
<oSoMoN> rvr, my branch was merged into the staging branch of the UITK, so I guess it will be in the next UITK landing
<rvr> Ok
<oSoMoN> rvr, it’s two issues really, one in the UITK, and one in the browser, and silo 70 addresses only the browser part
<jibel> oSoMoN, we are experimenting with a way to land some silos with less manual QA. in particular silo well covered by automated tests, with a low failure rate or no failure at all in the past landings, ... it's just an experiment to see how we could define some rules
<oSoMoN> jibel, I +1 this experiment, and whatever happens I’ll try to keep the quality of browser landings high
<rvr> oSoMoN: Silo approved, keep up the good work! :)
<oSoMoN> rvr, thx
<oSoMoN> rvr, note that silo 16 will need to be rebuilt before you can test it
<jdstrand> sil2100: I see that 9.1 has all the security fixes. thanks!
<jdstrand> of course, we have some new ones for oxide, but they'll just flow in
<rvr> oSoMoN: Oh, ok!
<oSoMoN> I wasn’t sure which of the two you would validate first, which is why they were kept both in the queue until now
<rvr> I'll keep an eye, but let us know when it is ready
<Saviq> plars, hey, I was wondering, is lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch something we should be using for interfacing with devices from heymann? for provisioning, that is? I'm worried that in case we pop up an unbootable image, all the devices will get b0rked, and everyone will need to cater for their own devices (i.e. make them stick to a known-bootable image, for example)
<plars> Saviq: I don't recommend that branch as I don't think any team maintains it now. You may want to use the device management and recovery bits that I ripped out of it though, which is now in lp:lifeboat
<plars> Saviq: did you see the examples of using it for getting your adb-id, and recovering bricked devices?
<Saviq> plars, yeah, but recovering bricked devices is one thing, if you flash it with an unbootable just after ;)
<plars> Saviq: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/Jenkaas/ExampleJobsAdbList and https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/Jenkaas/ExampleJobsPhoneRecovery
<plars> Saviq: what do you mean?
<plars> Saviq: if you flash an unbootable image to it, that recovery tool will get you back to a bootable image (an older one of course). From there, you can try something else
<Saviq> plars, sure, that's manual, though
<plars> you'll at least be able to talk to it with adb, tell it to reset to fastboot, etc
<plars> Saviq: no, it's all automated
<Saviq> plars, wait
<Saviq> plars, to run tests, people will flash the devices with rc-proposed and/or devel-proposed
<Saviq> plars, sure, recovery will help to recover the device, but it will flash a broken image straight after, so no testing can happen anyway
<plars> Saviq: I recommend using the recover tool at the beginning of your job, so you can get it in the best state possible. If it's already reachable, it will just leave it alone. Otherwise it will try to reboot it. If all else fails, it will install a known-good image on it.  From there, you can use the phablet-tools and u-d-f to put whatever you want on it
<Saviq> plars, well that's the problem - "whatever I want" might be broken
<plars> Saviq: well right, if they flash a bad image, then the very first test (booting) failed and we don't need to run more tests :)
<plars> Saviq: I guess I don't understand the question... you want to run tests on an image that won't boot?
<Saviq> hrm
<Saviq> plars, no, I want to flash a known-good image in that situation
<Saviq> plars, ideally so that there's a central notion of what is a known-good image
<plars> Saviq: that's what the recover tool does
<Saviq> plars, but we can't use that to test, it's too old
<plars> Saviq: it may not be a recent known-good image (in fact it probably won't be)
<plars> Saviq: you could install the last image you successfully tested from there, I suppose. But if you already tested that image, why do you want to just repeat that?
<Saviq> plars, because I'm not testing the image
<Saviq> plars, I'm testing stuff that I put on top of it
<plars> Saviq: does this happen a lot?
<plars> Saviq: maybe qa maintains such a list?
<Saviq> plars, it hasn't happened for a while :)
<Saviq> but when it did way back when, it wroke havoc
<plars> in theory, it should never happen, or at least be very rare
<Saviq> plars, right, maybe I'm preempting too much, let's see how we do ;)
<plars> Saviq: if it becomes an issue, then it's probably worth talking to QA and sil2100. Perhaps there could be some kind of promotion within that channel, or an untested channel that gets boot testing at least before promotion to devel-proposed
<Saviq> plars, yeah I think that's kinda what devel is meant to be
<plars> Saviq: yes, and then someone will want boot testing before it gets to that channel :)
<sil2100> We promote devel-proposed images to devel basically on such smoke-testing
<sil2100> e.g. jibel checks if the image boots, if the shell is starting, if networking is available and if he can adb into it I guess
<plars> I thought that used to be the case, not sure what happens today
<plars> good to know something like that still occurs
<jibel> what's missing is the automated promotion. currently it's me telling to sil2100 that it's good to promote
<plars> ah
<plars> lp:auto-jibel
<plars> :-D
<jibel> + silbot2100
<plars> haha
<sil2100> ;p
 * sil2100 goes back to being AFK
<davmor2> sil2100: meeting/
<dobey> oh joy
<Saviq> plars, hey, I'm afraid I might've b0rked krillin-07, apparently --wipe and --developer-mode / --recovery-image don't play well, needs to be --bootstrap after all :/
<Saviq> plars, oh it recovered, must've been flashing longer than I expected :)
<plars> Saviq: great!
<Saviq> plars, on that note, do you still have devices available in the lab? I could use a second phone to run autopilot for rc and devel in parallel
<plars> Saviq: possibly, but there aren't many. Send a request to the ce-certification-qa@lists.canonical.com list please so I have it documented and I'll check into it
<Saviq> plars, great, thanks
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hey; you can repeat the "got the vowels anyway on canceled purchase" ?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Sure.  I was wondering if you'd have a new build for me.  :)
<dobey> ToyKeeper: can you do it again and watch ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log and ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-org-qtproject-qthangman.kaijanmaki_org.qtproject.qthangman_0.3.log for errors?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Sorry about all these delays, too.  I'm not usually involved with silos these days but it seems nobody else wanted this one.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: i think it might be an issue with your account on the server perhaps.
<Saviq> plars, oh but krillin-07 indeed flashed in non-developer mode, so need someone to unlock the screen... https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/run-commands/582/console :(
<dobey> ToyKeeper: i have hit that issue before, but it was a problem with the server now allowing the client to acknowledge the purchase for some reason. i thought it had been fixed, but maybe an issue with your account on staging.
 * Saviq files a bug with u-d-f
<dobey> ToyKeeper: so what happened is that you previously purchased the vowels, but for some reason the client wasn't able to acknowledge, and for some reason it still can't, so every time you cancel the purchase, and we ask the server if the item is purchased, it says it is, because it's been purchased, just not acknowledged yet
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I should have logs after this fresh install.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: great. seeing those logs should be able to help a bit. might have to ping the ols people to poke the server though
<Saviq> plars, oh hmm, but it's able to flash https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/device-0-flash/node=krillin-07,release=vivid+overlay/5/console - any chance recover doesn't use the custom --recovery-image with adb?
<plars> Saviq: easiest thing to do would be to run the recover tool from lp:lifeboat at the beginning of your job (as we talked about earlier, hopefully you are doing that already because it will make this really easy), and adjust your script to add --developer-mode and restart the job
<Saviq> plars, yeah, that's what I'm doing, but recover didn't complete https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/run-commands/582/console
<Saviq> "error: closed" suggests .adb_onlock isn't there
 * Saviq tries to bootstrap again
<Saviq> since adb reboot bootloader works even if adb is closed
<Saviq> ok that worked
<plars> Saviq: sorry, I was afk trying to sorry out supper for the kids. Did it work now?
<plars> Saviq: recover *should* work no matter what, since it resets the device to fastboot and does a full reinstall
<Saviq> plars, well, yeah, but it doesn't, it bails out with "error: closed", which AFAIK means .adb_onlock isn't there
<Saviq> which I don't get, since I bootstrapped with --developer-mode and all
<Saviq> I'll probably be able to recover manually, but will it survive another bootstrap :/
<dobey> ToyKeeper: i have to go get dinner and stuff now. if you can e-mail those logs to me, i'll try to look at them as soon as i can, and hopefully we can get the issue resolved and move forward.
<plars> Saviq: so recovery is getting it to a state where you can adb to it, but when you reinstall it, you can't reach it again?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Sent.
<Saviq> plars, no, recover is getting it to a state where adb goes "error: closed"
<Saviq> plars, which is basically .adb_onlock not being there
<Saviq> plars, I've put the file there manually via recovery, no idea why it would not be there after bootstrap with --developer-mode (or how can that file survive bootstrap if u-d-f doesn't put it there ¿?)
<plars> Saviq: I would be happy to take a look if you like, just let me know when you aren't doing something on it. I don't want to stomp on what you are doing
<Saviq> plars, for now I have things working, I will let you know what I find out
<plars> Saviq: ok, sounds good
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-02-26
<Saviq> plars, oh, do the devices have network access?
<plars> Saviq: yes, you'll need to use phablet-network, and pass the config in for it to use. The config with wifi credentials for that lab get deployed to:  /var/lib/jenkins/.ubuntu-ci/wifi.conf
<Saviq> plars, thanks!
<rvr> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> rvr: hi
<rvr> pete-woods: Hi. I'm testing silo 56
<rvr> pete-woods: The VPN test is ok
<pete-woods> rvr: okay, well that's something, at least
<rvr> pete-woods: But when I open the VPN settings from the indicator, System Settings crashes
<rvr> Or at least it opens and closes
<pete-woods> rvr: yeah, system settings doesn't have the VPN UI in yet
<pete-woods> so it just closes
<pete-woods> you can't add VPN connections without manually installing my click package at the minute, though
<pete-woods> so this isn't something a regular user can see
<rvr> pete-woods: Hmm... I see
<rvr> pete-woods: So, what's the plan?
<pete-woods> rvr: jgdx is currently building the final VPN UI for USS
<pete-woods> but it's not finished yet
<pete-woods> this is why I hacked up that VPN editor app quickly
<pete-woods> so that QA would have a decent UI to test with
<pete-woods> instead of having to use console commands
<pete-woods> at any rate, the VPN link appears with or without this silo
<pete-woods> this just fixes the password storage
<pete-woods> (which is completely broken beforehand)
<rvr> pete-woods: Hmm
<rvr> jgdx: The VPN UI for USS, is it planned for OTA10?
<pete-woods> rvr: he's probably not started work yet
<pete-woods> I think he works afternoons
<rvr> pete-woods: Oh
<pete-woods> but i *think* that's what he's aiming for, yes
<rvr> Ok
<rvr> pete-woods: Silo approved
<pete-woods> rvr: awesome, thanks for testing it :)
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<jgdx> rvr, yes, and I had started. Working while the cortisol levels are high
<jgdx> pete-woods, filed bug 1550283 if you didn't see it already.
<ubot5`> bug 1550283 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Connectivity VPN API, hard to change active connection " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550283
<jgdx> pete-woods, also, is the route backend planned/wip/shelved?
<pete-woods> jgdx: yep. saw it, thanks
<jgdx> some vpns are useless without
<pete-woods> I have literally no time to work on it at the moment
<pete-woods> I would definitely like to add the routes feature
<pete-woods> even the check box for "only route this connection's ip ranges" would help a lot
<jgdx> yeah, it would'
<jgdx> the bug above becomes superfluous if the connectivity api can detect changes to a live connection and then apply them by reconnecting
<jgdx> pete-woods, ^
<pete-woods> jgdx: yeah, that'd be a nice fix to it, and totally feasible
<jgdx> pete-woods, great, added to bug.
<pete-woods> jgdx: btw, if you did want to re-use any of the QML code from my test UI (or indeed you have replacement stuff), I have no problem at all with a MP for indicator network to add it to the connectivity QML plugin
<jgdx> pete-woods, yeah, I've used a bunch of it. Most prominently the file selector (since we don't have a certificate manager yet). But, we're adding it to ubuntu-settings-components instead
<jgdx> pete-woods, that's the current plan, anyway.
<pete-woods> jgdx: okay, that works for me too
<jgdx> pete-woods, I've made it so it doesn't explicitly depend on indicator-network. Not sure if that makes any sense, because you'll have to guess the vpn types.
<jgdx> connection.type === 0 // Openvpn, etc
<pete-woods> jgdx: surely you still depend on the connectivity API to get the model / know about the various properties on the connections?
<jgdx> pete-woods, yes, but that's currently in the consumer of u-s-components. So Settings/Wizard passes along the model.
<pete-woods> ah, okay, well fair enough if you think it makes it more easy to move around
<jgdx> i'm not sure that it does, and I'm not sure I like the implicit dep. I mean, you don't implement a freedesktop-like spec, right?
<jgdx> pete-woods, portSet and the like is a pete-woods (tm) concept
<pete-woods> indeed, well the whole thing is a pete-woods (tm) concept, really
<kdub> how can I retrigger the autopackage testing? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1040 seems to have failed a downstream test due to a passing system image issue
<kdub> trainguards, how can I retrigger the auto autopackage test on: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1040 ?
<Mirv> kdub: you're meaning that they'd start, it should be automatical and we've no manual triggering for their starting. if you'd have the excuses page we could help with retrying already failed tests.
<kdub> Mirv, thanks, guess I should have been more patient before toggling
<rvr> dbarth__: alexabreu: Silo 45 approved
<rvr> dbarth__: alexabreu: Remember that silo 16 needs a rebuild
<alexabreu> rvr, yes I am working on solving the conflicts & repushing
<rvr> alexabreu: Ok!
<Mirv> jibel: 049 already passed automatic signoff, somehow a retry on one flaky unity8 autopkgtest was done. it's now running yet again so I guess that would mean it could create another card on the trello board, but on the other hand the no fields were toggled so I'm not sure if it will work or not.
<Mirv> (a retry was done on a test that already passed since it got into QA queue)
<jibel> Mirv, yes a new card will be created when it's ready again. I'm leaving the card on the board for now and will delete the new one
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 23 approved
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<Saviq> jibel, hey, could you please point me at your jenkins-job-builder files? I've started to write yaml for our jobs but having issues wrapping my head around it... because I need to allow others set up some defaults, I'm trying to use includes and anchors, but JJB just complains about everything :(
<sil2100> morphis: hey! I noticed that in my android silo britney migration-testing fails on unsatisfiable Depends: ubuntu-emulator-runtime etc. - did you have that with your android silos too?
<morphis> sil2100: last time I landed that the package britney wasn't active for citrain :-)
<sil2100> Bummer ;)
<morphis> sil2100: where is ubuntu-emulator-runtime coming from?
<Saviq> jibel, it's almost like JJB expects all the context for a file to be included in that file, which feels rather limiting :/
<sil2100> morphis: from android ;p
<sil2100> android-emulator/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: ubuntu-emulator-runtime <- looks strange
<morphis> sil2100: wonderful :-)
<morphis> a bit
<sil2100> I think this might be something that's confusing for britney
<kdub> can we retrigger the qtmir-gles here?: seems its a known intermittent failure in the downstream https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-032/excuses.html
<plars> sil2100: do you know if the image tests that were happening with arale still do anything useful? I'm guessing no, but that the dev-jenkins-server just never got shut down. I'd like to make those available to some other teams, but wanted to check first that they are not in use
<kdub> trainguards: can we retrigger the qtmir-gles here?: seems its a known intermittent failure in the downstream https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-032/excuses.html
<sil2100> plars: hm, I don't remember those being used, so fine with me at least
<sil2100> Not sure what other teams could have been using that
<sil2100> kdub: on it
<kdub> thanks sil2100
<plars> sil2100: those were just the ci.ubuntu.com style jobs, and afaik that part of it is no longer maintained
<plars> sil2100: so it would have just been you :)
<alex-abreu> rvr, ok approved https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/955
<cjwatson> sil2100: that's one of the packages that has a specialised hack for the Ubuntu proposed-migration instance
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/britney1-ubuntu/view/head:/fauxpkg/FauxPackages#L39
<cjwatson> I don't think that's ever been stitched into the citrain instance.  You may have to force it
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for looking into that
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: I know your guys queue is pretty long already, but if you could get silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1030 at least forced somewhere into the queue that would be good - there is a britney hack for it in -proposed since otherwise this just fails
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: so the silo is basically good for QA
<jibel> sil2100, done
<kdub> sil2100, is there any way to tell when that retrigger is done?
<sil2100> kdub: hm, I guess it happened already
<sil2100> kdub: I can retry again, but I suppose it was retried once
<kdub> yeah, apparently its a been a vexing downstream test with previous releases
<kdub> sil2100, lets retrigger, the mir team apparently has had some history with this particular test in that package before during mir releases
<sil2100> kdub: retriggered again, let's see when it gets picked up
<kdub> thanks sil2100
<kdub> sil2100, was checking greyback, apparently its a test that can be affected by heavy load situations (and has a test timeout increase coming to qtmir soon), so might need to force-pass if possible
<greyback> test timeout for qtdbustest, not qtmir
<kdub> or, we could just retrigger during light load :)
<Saviq> sil2100, you can now disable unity8 jobs as well, I've enable autopilot testing in our jenkaas, so we're migrated :)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, on it
<Saviq> plars, thanks, everything seems in order :)
<plars> Great, let me know if there's anything else I can do to help!
<kdub> sil2100, is there a way to force approval for that aoutpkg test? we're being affected by this https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1541854 which is dependent on system load
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1541854 in QtMir "SharedWakelock test unstable" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> kdub: hm, you would have to negotiate with QA, so jibel, davmor2 or rvr - can't this test be written so that it's not affected by load? :)
<sil2100> Tests shouldn't generally be affected by load at best, so that they can be run in multiple environments
<kdub> sil2100, its in a downstream and the fix hasn't gotten in there :/
<sil2100> Ouch...
<kdub> so, I suppose i'll just retrigger this weekend, hopefully lower load then
<davmor2> sil2100: one for jibel or rvr more likely
<popey> sil2100: is OTA-10 expected to be the one that ships on the net round of devices from the factory? M10 / MX5 Pro ?
<sil2100> popey: yes, at least from the M10 POV
<sil2100> popey: won't want to say anything official regarding the MX5 Pro
<popey> ok
<Mirv> it's Pro 5, not MX5 Pro :)
<Mirv> MX series is a different from Pro
<popey> Mirv: thanks :)
<rvr> Mirv: Silo 49 approved
<Mirv> robru: want to check https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-049-2-publish/7/console ?
<jibel> Elleo, about silo 30 what provides fonts-droid-fallback?
<jibel> Elleo, the change makes the keyboard depend on an alternative package that doesn't exist
<robru> Mirv: looks like lp didn't respond to the REST request. Did the copy actually fail? I've seen it a lot where lp performs the copy but doesn't return any value, that's why that error is ignored... Though not sure why the job failed
<robru> Mirv: oh the failure is due to no artifacts, which is expected for a vivid copy. Basically that looks fine to me, as long as you check the overlay ppa actually has all the copied packages in it
<robru> Mirv: indeed, train found all packages copied successfully and then merged ;-)
<mterry> trainguards: the train doesn't understand git branches?  "ERROR Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/geonames/+git/double-free/+merge/287234". Is it a merge?"  -- is that a planned feature with an ETA or is it foolhardy to use git at this point?
<robru> sure doesn't!
<robru> mterry: I'm currently working on a big overhaul that will a) modularize the bzr integration so that git support is at least theoretically possible, but we're talking months and months away
<robru> oh and b) do a bunch of other stuff like use sbuild instead of cowbuilder and c) parallelize source package builds
<mterry> robru, gotcha.  Canonical own the geonames LP project, so maybe I can convince the maintainers to use bzr
<mterry> robru, is there a wiki for how to set up a project for train integration?  (like autolanding of merges and all that jazz)
<mterry> robru, I know CI/jenkins is the team's responsibility, but I guess I just mean the autolanding/automerging ibts
<mterry> *bits
<robru> mterry: autolanding? that hasn't been a thing for years. you just mean you want to use the train, right?
<robru> mterry: err, I guess you mean jenkaas
<mterry> robru, is it all jenkaas?  I thought there was something the train did to merge into trunk and whatnot once a silo landed
<robru> mterry: yeah but that isn't "autolanding". "autolanding" was the thing from like 3 years ago where everything would just be automatically merged. "having a silo, testing it, hitting publish", not very automatic. but it does automatically merge after the publication has been successful
<mterry> robru, OK.  Is there a name for that last merge step?  :)  But a project doesn't need any special setup for that to happen?
<robru> mterry: you can't do "that last merge step" unless you're fully on the train. I'm not really sure what you're asking here. like you just want merges automatically merged without having a silo at all?
<robru> mterry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging this is the train packaging requirements
<mterry> robru, no I want to be fully on the train.  My situation is that I'm looking at this git project (geonames) and am looking into what it would take to make it compliant with our workflow -- bzrification, what else?
<mterry> ok, that's good
<robru> mterry: if you want "that thing that automatically finds new merges and builds them & reports test failures", that's jenkaas. train is "manually put merges into train, manually click build, manually review package, manually click publish, then once it hits archive it automatically merges"
<mterry> robru, yeah I want the train.  I understand jenkaas CI is a different beast, which can be tackled separately
<robru> mterry: so yeah basically bzr if you're in a hurry. I know some projects do development in git and then just export to a bzr branch for train use, and then merge back at the end...
<robru> mterry: I'm literally working right now on extracting the bzr bits from the train so it can be modularized and a git plugin created.
<mterry> robru, I don't think the maintainers (basically desktop team I think?) are super git-oriented.  Just the guy that wrote it originally was more git-oriented
<robru> but probably months to get it all together, there were so many huge changes required I decided to just sort of make a clean break, so this change got coupled with a bunch of other stuf
<mterry> robru, but he's not working on it anymore and I'm just trying to whip it into shape so I can more easily land a few changes I want  :)
<robru> cool
<mterry> robru, so I bzr-ify the project and just use silos like normal and it does all the right things automatically?  there's no master list of projects using the train or anything?
<robru> mterry: nope, it was a foundational design goal not to have master lists of anything. the precursor to the train had master lists and it was awful
<mterry> robru, awesome  :)
<robru> mterry: bzr-ify and set a few packaging details to be what the train expects as per that wiki page
<mterry> robru, so my question was basically dumb.  It just took me a while to figure out why  :)  But that InlinePackaging page is a useful reference
<robru> mterry: yeah even in that url 'DailyRelease' is a reference to the train-precursor. train inherited all that code though
<mterry> robru, yeah and that page uses the phrase "autolanding"...  :)
<robru> I should really update that page and move it under /citrain/
<Elleo> jibel: it will exist in xenial soon (and fonts-droid will be removed there)
<Elleo> jibel: this is to allow them to make that transition
<Elleo> jibel: about to go underground, can answer more later if needrd
<Elleo> needed*
<Mirv> robru: oh, I didn't realize the copy did happen, thanks for checking it.
<robru> Mirv: yeah apologies that job is a bit of a mess, and it's not worth to fix right now because I'm literally working to replace all of jenkins entirely.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-20
<vigo> Trevinho, ping!
<tsdgeos> rvr: did you guys figure out what was wrong with your Dolphin on friday?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2489 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2489 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtubuntu-media). Successfully built (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/lxc-android-config, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/lxc-android-config, zesty/media-hub, zesty/qtvideo-node)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2468 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2489 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-api). Release pocket (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Successfully built (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/lxc-android-config, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/lxc-android-config, zesty/media-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node)
<Saviq> rvr, hey, anything we can help with for 2415 review? did you manage to confirm the silo is to blame?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8)
<rvr> Saviq: Nope, very late on Friday. I am checking this morning.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2489 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2494 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2493 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2494 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2494 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2494 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2493 Successfully built
<Trevinho> vigo: pong
<vigo> Trevinho, np already approved
<vigo> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2453 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2496 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2497 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2496 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2497 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2496 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2497 Failed to build
<morphis> vigo: ping
<vigo> morphis, pong :)
<morphis> vigo: when you tested wifi-ap on the dragonboard, did you had a active WiFi connection?
<vigo> morphis, what you mean by active wifi?
<morphis> vigo: is your dragonbaord connected to any wifi network when you try to start the wifi ap?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2453 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2453 Merging branches
<vigo> morphis, yes, to my wlan
<morphis> ok, then wifi-ap is expected to not work
<morphis> you need to close the wifi connection first
<vigo> morphis, mm If I close wifi connection how am I going to ssh it? db has no eth interface are you using an adapter?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<morphis> vigo: serial port :-)
<morphis> or an adapter yes
<vigo> morphis, ok I have an usb-eth adapter so I'll check it asap and get back to you :)
<morphis> vigo: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Currently building (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2494 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2485 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2496 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2497 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2500 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2500 Successfully built
<greyback> rvr: hey, you still having problems with silo 2415?
<rvr> greyback: More or less, I reproduce the problem with Dolphin in Zesty
<greyback> rvr: I see that, but on Friday I thought you said you had that dolphin issue without the silo too. Am I wrong?
<greyback> rvr: do you have the machine with that silo installed handy?
<greyback> if so, could you share the output of "ps ax" while dolphin is running?
<rvr> greyback: Well, you left a comment saying that in Zesty it may look better, so I tried
<rvr> greyback: Yes, I have the VM with Xenial and the silo at hand.
<greyback> rvr: oh, you're working inside a VM?
<rvr> greyback: Yes
<greyback> ahh
<greyback> that's probably the issue.
<greyback> I've been testing on actual hardware
<greyback> Mir has subtle issues with VMs
<rvr> Hmm
<greyback> rvr: what VM system are you using?
<rvr> greyback: qemu-kvm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2409 Abandoning ticket
<greyback> rvr: ok. I will try out zesty on that to reproduce the thing you're seeing. But I'd be fairly sure that you'll see the same black window problem with or without that silo
<rvr> greyback: Yup, probably
<rvr> I reproduced it on Xenial without the silo
<davmor2> greyback: for your information KVM is the default test bed for i386 and amd64 testing so it needs to work there for a successful test run even if it works on hardware.
<davmor2> greyback: test runs can be done on kvm i386/amd64, arm64 on dragonboard and arm32 on rpi's
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub)
<greyback> davmor2: ok understood. The virtualization may be revealing mir/unity8 bugs. I'll see what can be done about those.
<rvr> greyback: Great, thanks.
<rvr> I'll open a bug
<greyback> rvr: have you handy link to how you set up your kvm instances?
<rvr> greyback: I use virtual machine manager
<rvr> apt install virt-manager
<rvr> and qemu-kvm
<rvr> It's quite easy, like VirtualBox
<greyback> yep, installing zesty now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2503 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2503 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
<robru> sil2100: just updating Firefox, will be a little late
<sil2100> robru: I won't be around, and there's a US holiday today
 * sil2100 is partially off sick
<robru> ah ok
<robru> sil2100: take care
<greyback> rvr: I'm having the strangest problem with unity8 inside kvm - I'm unable to reveal the launcher or the app launcher thingy. I can bring mouse to the left, but no matter what I try, it won't reveal. I presume you don't experience this?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Preparing packages
<greyback> rvr: aha, Super+A does the job
<rvr> greyback: I do it using the keyboard
<greyback> rvr: ok, dolphin up, it looks weird, but I can open menus without window ever going black on me
<rvr> greyback: Go to Edit > Find
<greyback> rvr: aha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
<greyback> rvr: ok yes, reproduced in plain-zesty (no silo installed)
 * greyback checking hardware again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 Pending binary packages
<rvr> greyback: \o/
<greyback> rvr: what's the policy here? Block silo until this is fixed? I don't think the silo makes it any worse at least ;)
<rvr> I opened the bug for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1666259
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1666259 in Mir "Dolphin screen goes black opening Find dialog" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> greyback: The problem is not introduced by the silo, but I'm having a hard time trying to reproduce the list of issues in the VM, because Kate or Dolphin explode doing simple things :D
<greyback> rvr: did Kate or Dolphin *ever* work well with unity8?
<rvr> Didn't try before
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1657082
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1657082 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Menu items don't close when pressing them" [Undecided,In progress]
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1657399
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1657399 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Menu reopens after closing the dialog that was opened by the menu item" [Undecided,In progress]
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1657763
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1657763 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Mouse position should not be taken into account for anything other than menus when a menu is open" [Undecided,In progress]
<rvr> All these test cases use Dolphin
<rvr> (There are more)
<rvr> tsdgeos love KDE ;)
<rvr> loves
<greyback> rvr: yeah he's been logging and fixing bugs in kde apps. I suspect it's a kvm thing though, as testing on hardware I don't get this black-window issue still
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app, zesty/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Preparing packages
<greyback> rvr: is there anything else I can do for you? I'm gonna eod soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Uploading build (zesty/webbrowser-app)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2504/+build/12034673 ?
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2503 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2503 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2503 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2502 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> trainguards: would you mind retrying https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2504/+build/12034673 again? it seems it’s a bit flaky, I wonder why it’s only on xenial arm64
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<robru> you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 Proposed pocket (zesty/appmenu-qt5). Release pocket (xenial/appmenu-qt5)
<Saviq> rvr, thanks for the review :)
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, can you please publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 for us? thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2493 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, can you publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 for us please?
<Mirv> Saviq: if QA would have approved it
<Saviq> oh
<Mirv> rvr: can you tag the ticket too as approved?
<Saviq> Mirv, rvr ACKed it, must've forgotten making the switch https://trello.com/c/n7RakybK/3994-2415-2415-1-unity8-qtmir-qtubuntu-platform-api-ltinkl
<Saviq> right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2493 Publishing packages
<Mirv> I could also trust trello but as rvr is around he could probably click it
<Saviq> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2454 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtbase-opensource-src). Release pocket (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, zesty/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2493 Proposed pocket (zesty/geonames). Release pocket (xenial/geonames)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2485 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2487 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474 Proposed pocket (zesty/libhybris). Release pocket (xenial/libhybris)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2485 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (xenial/unity-system-compositor)
<vigo> morphis, ping
<morphis> vigo: pong
<vigo> morphis, I'm connected with the eth adapter on db
<vigo> and wifi disabled
<morphis> ok
<Saviq> Mirv, I think rvr's playing tricks on us ;) (or rather stuck in some other review) - can we publish without the switch being switched witch switch switch which?
<Mirv> Saviq: well yeah, let's just blame rvr then if he updated trello, found something, didn't update bileto but forgot to put trello back to in progress ...
<Saviq> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Publishing packages
<rvr> Mirv: Saviq: Hi!
<rvr> What's the problem?
<rvr> Mirv: Oh, I forgot to approve it!
<rvr> Done :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 QA Signoff: Approved
<Saviq> rvr, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<Mirv> nice :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Proposed pocket (zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2504/+build/12034673 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Proposed pocket (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2485 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2505 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: some webbrowser-app unit tests that are run at package build time appear to consistently fail on xenial+overlay arm64 (see e.g. https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2504/+build/12034673), but they pass when I build on my M10, and the failures don’t provide any useful output, any idea where I should start investigating?
<oSoMoN> note that the same tests pass on zesty arm64
<sil2100> Mirv: could it be the arm64 kernel issue again? ^
<sil2100> Since I guess there was a new xenial kernel released recently
 * sil2100 doesn't remember how the arm64 issue looked like anymore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2505 Pending binary packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: is there a bug report for that arm64 kernel issue?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1630906
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630906 in linux (Ubuntu) "QML segfault on arm64 due to builder kernel change" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> If it's that indeed, we might need to poke w_grant - don't want to ping him if it's not confirmed that it's what's causing the problem
<oSoMoN> sil2100, that looks very much like it indeed, the three tests that are consistently failing are the ones that execute some QML code
<oSoMoN> sil2100, is skipping the tests in debian/rules on arm64 an acceptable temporary workaround to get me going?
<Mirv> sil2100: oSoMoN: right, a custom build would again be needed. if it doesn't happen on zesty, that's nice confirmation the new kernel config is supported by Qt 5.7.1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2505 Successfully built
<sil2100> Mirv, oSoMoN: let's poke wgrant in that case
<sil2100> wgrant: hello! It seems a new xenial kernel has popped up on the builders, could you re-apply the workaround for arm64 again? :)
<sil2100> wgrant: thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/address-book-service). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/platform-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 zesty/unity-api: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-api/handle-null-quietly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
<Mirv> sil2100: oSoMoN: the needed patches should eventually be in Qt 5.6.3. however in my backporting attempts before something always blew up with QML (when running on the workarounded kernel), so I hope the upstream patch set is something really solid by the time 5.6.3 is out.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Mirv> I could try out on top of 5.6.2 however, maybe it'd be easier set of patches than on top of 5.6.1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2415 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 zesty/unity-api: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity-api/handle-null-quietly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<Saviq> kenvandine, did you actually do anything to land 2415 or is bileto confused https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2415/finalize/1/ ?
<kenvandine> i kicked a finalize once i knew britney was happy with it
<kenvandine> it shows it landed cleanly
<Saviq> yeah it did, was just surprised to see your name there :)
<kenvandine> needed to get 2405 rebuilt and back to qa quickly
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> 2405 was under testing when 2415 landed :/
<kenvandine> so needed unity8 and qtmir rebuilds
<Saviq> oops, sry
<kenvandine> no worries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Uploading build (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Currently building (zesty/address-book-app). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller kalikiana, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2478 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2500 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
<Saviq> Mirv, re bug #1630906 - you said it's coming to 5.6, would it maybe be distro-patchable now?
<ubot5> bug 1630906 in linux (Ubuntu) "QML segfault on arm64 due to builder kernel change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630906
<kenvandine> Mirv, it would be nice to get it into the xenial overlay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2500 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<Mirv> Saviq: like I said here earlier, my previous attempts of backporting the fixes resulted in various QML errors on the workarounded kernel, so it was not that easy. maybe it would be easier on top of 5.6.2 though compared to on top of 5.6.1, but only 5.6.3 will have the patches by upstream
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/disconnect-on-exit-favorite-channels
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
<kenvandine> wgrant, did you see sil2100's request to push the modified kernel to the arm64 builders?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono, zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Pending binary packages (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2505 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/byeSessionManager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2505 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/no-touchscreen-no-tutorial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2505 Proposed pocket (zesty/repowerd). Release pocket (xenial/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2507 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2507 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2507 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Ready to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2505 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2507 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/miral-DisplayConfigurationStorage
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touc
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2508 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2508 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2508 Successfully built
<kenvandine> wgrant, did you see the ping about fixing the arm64 builders?
<wgrant> kenvandine: I did.
<kenvandine> cool, i had forgotten your timezone :)
<wgrant> +11 atm
<wgrant> It'll be done soon, just takes a while.
<kenvandine> yeah, and i'm -5
<kenvandine> so way off :)
<kenvandine> great, thanks!
<kenvandine> i'll check back in a bit to see if i can kick a rebuild
<kenvandine> wgrant, could you please give me the all clear when it's done?
<wgrant> Sure.
<kenvandine> thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2507 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2510 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100: any news on bug #1630906 ?
<ubot5> bug 1630906 in linux (Ubuntu) "QML segfault on arm64 due to builder kernel change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630906
<oSoMoN> an increasing number of projects/silos are affected
<sil2100> wgrant: hello!
<sil2100> wgrant: could you re-apply the patch for xenial arm64 builders?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: not sure if wgrant is around ;/
<sil2100> Not sure who else could help us here
<oSoMoN> sil2100, apparently he did something yesterday, see conversation excerpt with kenvandine (courtesy of ahayzen): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24045829/
<sil2100> Ah, different timezone now?
<sil2100> Oh my
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2507 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2510 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2507 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2510 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/miral-DisplayConfigurationStorage
<wgrant> sil2100: It should be everywhere by now, let me check.
<wgrant> Just takes a few hours to build and then another few to propagate.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
<wgrant> Hmmm
<sil2100> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> sil2100: .... ah
<wgrant> sil2100: You'll be pleased to know that there was a new security update half an hour after I built the new kernel.
<wgrant> So I need to rebuild again.
<sil2100> Oh? That one slipped my attention then, someone else must have pushed it
<kenvandine> wgrant, thanks!
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.4.0-64.85 :/
<sil2100> wgrant: damn, so you wasted time for nothing, sorry about that ;/
<wgrant> It's not much work on my end, just takes a while to build.
<kenvandine> we really just need the qt fix in the xenial overlay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu
<wgrant> Yeah, though I don't know how possible that is without breaking ABI.
<wgrant> I haven't investigated in a while.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2507 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/miral-DisplayConfigurationStorage
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<mardy> Mirv: do I understand correctly, that bug 1630906 is still open for xenial(+overlay)?
<ubot5> bug 1630906 in linux (Ubuntu) "QML segfault on arm64 due to builder kernel change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630906
<sil2100> mardy: yes
<sil2100> mardy: it will be worked-around soon again
<sil2100> The situation is that there were 2 kernel security updates in xenial and William is now re-building the kernel to get our workarounds in place once again
<mardy> sil2100: thanks! Will you post a comment on the bug, when it's done?
<sil2100> mardy: I have no way to track this sadly
<sil2100> But I suppose in the nearest hours it should be good again
<mardy> sil2100: ah, ok, shorter than I expected then :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
<Mirv> mardy: yes, it has been open for all this time, just the workarounded kernel went missing because of a security update
<Mirv> mardy: it may be possible to get the kernel feature compatibility fixed on Qt side in xenial+overlay at some point in the future
<mardy> Mirv: thanks, sil2100 just told me about it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/miral-DisplayConfigurationStorage
<mterry> sil2100: thanks for publishing my unity8-desktop-session silo
<sil2100> mterry: hope you wanted it released! Since I sometimes go through the publishable page and publish things as they go
<sil2100> (for personal)
<mterry> sil2100: yeah that was fine  :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Too many merge targets: lp:ubuntu-ui-extras, lp:~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/printer-components
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 xenial/content-hub: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2236/+files/content-hub_0.3+16.04.20170221-0ubuntu1.dsc
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2510/+build/12044178 ? with any luck the patched kernel is already in place on the builders
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
<sil2100> oSoMoN: retried
<sil2100> Fingers crossed!
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 zesty/messaging-app: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/disconnect-on-exit-favorite-channels
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
<dobey> trainguards: hmm, i got a "ppa/bzr version mismatch" bu the correct version is in the ppa when i look. if i just wait, will bileto correct itself?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Successfully built
<sil2100> dobey: looks like it's all good now? ^
<dobey> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2500 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2510/+build/12044178 ?
<robru> oSoMoN:  done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fix-shell-chrome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/cmake-extras). Successfully built (xenial/cmake-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2510/+build/12044178 ?
<robru> oSoMoN: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<oSoMoN> bleh, arm64 builds still failing
<oSoMoN> I guess wgrant's fix hasn't propagated to the builders yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/audio_route_manager
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
<wgrant> oSoMoN: Yeah, there was an emergency CVE fix which clobbered my adjusted kernel half an hour after I built it. Starting to roll out the new one now.
<oSoMoN> wgrant, ack, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 zesty/telephony-service: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/sip-account
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Currently building (zesty/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/mes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Successfully built
<wgrant> kenvandine: buildd kernel finally updated (not sure if you saw the discussion earlier, but there was unhelpful an out-of-cycle CVE fix half an hour after I uploaded the fix yesterday, so I had to rebuild again this morning)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2510/+build/12044178 ?
<oSoMoN> (good morning!)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2512 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2512 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2510 Successfully built
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please try and recycle https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2405/xenial.html and https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2405/zesty.html - hoping these are flakies
<Mirv> Saviq: okie
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2512 Diff missing (zesty/qemu). Ready to build (xenial/qemu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Pending binary packages (zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0). Successfully built (xenial/lxc-android-config, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtvideo-node, zesty/lxc-android-config, zesty/media-hub, zesty/qtubuntu-media, zesty/qtvideo-node). Uploading build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please delete the ubuntu-ui-extras packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2504/+packages ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<oSoMoN> thanks
<sil2100> Done, yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you please re-run https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2504/+build/12048090 ? (flaky test)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2504 Failed to build (xenial/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (zesty/webbrowser-app)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done o/
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> wgrant, thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/qtmir: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/screens-api. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/screens-workspaces-switcher
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-api, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2513 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/screens-workspaces-switcher
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2513 Pending binary packages (zesty/mediascanner2). Successfully built (xenial/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2513 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Preparing packages
<rvr> kenvandine: Good morning. I am testing silo 2405 and something weird happens. terminal-app is not focused click in the App Scope icon (it's already running). I see something in the logs (rejected): https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/53fc6641728df958a48bfbe1/58aeb9e41b5f43dd12f0d292/087aa1beaa6fe5200319427c86c6c7f7/Screenshot_silo-2405_2017-02-23_14_23_26.png
<kenvandine> tedg_, ^^ does that look like it could be from the UAL change?
<kenvandine> no desktop_file_hint
<kenvandine> rvr, does it work from the app drawer?
<kenvandine> i wasn't testing with the app scope since it's basically dead
<rvr> kenvandine: Let me check
<rvr> kenvandine: Yes, from app drawer it is focused
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> the scope should be getting removed
<kenvandine> i think it already is in the snap
<rvr> It only happens with terminal app
<kenvandine> that's odd :)
<rvr> Gallery, Browser, Contacts are ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<kenvandine> rvr, confirmed, the app scope is not in the unity8-session snap anymore
<rvr> Ok
<rvr> So approving silo
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> rvr, thanks!
<kenvandine> damn, and it's too early for that scotch i've been saving
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Dependency wait (zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2450 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2511 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/keeper, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-scope-click, zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/keeper, zesty/libertine, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Dependency wait (zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Preparing packages
<jgdx> rvr, hey, are you able to use phablet-shell to connect to your m10?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
<rvr> jgdx: Haven't been using the M10 lately
<rvr> vigo_: Do you? ^
<jgdx> rvr, okay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Proposed pocket (zesty/content-hub, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/libertine, zesty/pay-service, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-push, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity-scope-click, zesty/unity8). Release pocket (xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-set
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Successfully built
<vigo_> rvr, me neither, m10 is dead for us atm ... :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Dependency wait (zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/qtmir). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Dependency wait (zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2405 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2450 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2495 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2397 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2320 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Failed to build (zesty/dialer-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu-print)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Dependency wait (zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Dependency wait (zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2474 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2493 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Dependency wait (zesty/messaging-framework). Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-service, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-02-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-se
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2482 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-framework, zesty/messaging-framework). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-servic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-app, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please retry https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2481/+build/12052165 - looks like a flaky test, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-touc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Publishing packages
<morphis> vigo: ping
<vigo> morphis, pong
<morphis> vigo: where are you with testing the wifi-ap snap leaving problems on the db aside?
<vigo> morphis, I gave it another try, but is definetly not working for me on db even with with the adapter
<Mirv> Saviq: retrying
<vigo> with wifi off there is no way I can get wifi.status true
<morphis> vigo: did you test it on the pi3?
<vigo> morphis, yes, and vrruiz double checked it for me as I had also some problems
<vigo> It worked reliably for him
<morphis> vigo: so for pi3 everything is fine?
<vigo> morphis, sure!
<morphis> vigo: then lets approve and we will see that we get things fixed on the db
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<vigo> morphis, wow I should have approved it, so sorry I moved the card in trello to passed but forgot to approve
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2444 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<morphis> vigo: ah :-)
<morphis> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-api). Release pocket (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> rvr, everything alright with silo 2510 ?
<rvr> oSoMoN: I am checking right now
<oSoMoN> cheers
<vigo_> abeato, ping
<abeato> vigo_, pong
<vigo_> should this silo work on unity8-deb?
<abeato> vigo_, I have notr tried that, could be the case
<vigo_> abeato, I just tried
<abeato> vigo_, I tested with the unity8 snap, on xenial+proposed
<abeato> vigo_, no luck
<abeato> ?
<vigo_> abeato, currently mediaplayer window appears but it comes with an error, it says
<vigo_> No video selected to play. connect your phone to your computer etc
<vigo_> I'm on xenial+overlay and all the things from the doc installed
<abeato> vigo_, are you using the deb mediaplayer?
<vigo_> abeato, yes, I am, mediaplayer-app
<abeato> vigo_, ok, could you pastebin mediaplayer/media-hub traces?
<vigo_> abeato, ok I'll grab some
<abeato> thanks
<vigo_> abeato, where can I find them?
<abeato> vigo_, aren't you launching them from the command line?
<vigo_> abeato, yes, you meant just the output from cli?
<abeato> vigo_,  yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2506 Release pocket
<vigo_> abeato, https://pastebin.canonical.com/180634/
<abeato> vigo_, and medi-hub output?
<vigo_> abeato, https://pastebin.canonical.com/180635/
<abeato> vigo_, mind checking output of "dpkg -l | grep plugins-bad
<abeato> "? :)
<vigo_> abeato, https://pastebin.canonical.com/180636/
<abeato> vigo_, not the right version: check https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2472/+packages
<abeato> vigo_ should be 1.8.3-1ubuntu0.3~overlay2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles)
<vigo_> abeato, ack I'll get back to you in a bit
<abeato> cool, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-sys
<vigo_> abeato, https://pastebin.canonical.com/180637/
<vigo_> still fails with 1.8.3 overlay2
<vigo_> same message and those are the outputs
<abeato> vigo_, better output nonetheless
<abeato> vigo_, what do you see on the screen?
<vigo_> abeato, well the message is the same in mediaplayer window
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
<vigo_> abeato, here it is https://trello.com/c/IcZoDBGA/4003-2472-2472-lxc-android-config-media-hub-qtvideo-node-qtubuntu-media-abeato
<vigo_> abeato, at least with the right packages it can load mirclient and the backend
<vigo_> what's the next step? :)
<abeato> vigo_, this is weird: File not found: QUrl("file:///home/silotesting/--desktop_file_hint=unity8") false false
<abeato> it should not interpret that as a file
<abeato> vigo_ remove --desktop_file_hint=unity8 and see what happens
<abeato> vigo_ pasting that makes the command fail for me too... it is one of those silly things when copying things from google docs...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
<abeato> vigo_ try to type yourself the --desktop option, looks like being a bad ascii code
<vigo_> abeato, ok working now
<abeato> \o/
<vigo_> I just changed the position of --desktop to the end of the line
<vigo_> :O
<vigo_> now I can watch and hear it correctly
<vigo_> :)
<abeato> nice :)
<abeato> vigo_, note that this is kind of experimental, so do not expect things to be perfect
<abeato> vigo_ the idea is to land this and go on with incremental improvements
<vigo_> abeato, I know, that's the beauty of this :P
<vigo_> abeato, sounds good
<abeato> lol
<vigo_> I'm approving it :)
<abeato> vigo_ nice, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). alfonsosanchezbeato not authorized to upload gst-plugins-bad1.0 (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0)
<abeato> trainguards, please help with publishing https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472
<abeato> Laney, the zenial plugins-bad change is there too ^^
<Laney> right
<Laney> well it's not reviewed yet ...
<abeato> Laney, ok, please take a look. Anyway we might delay the gstreamer zesty landing (maybe do it from another silo) and land the rest of the stuff
<Laney> I will look, just busy with some other things first
<abeato> sure, np
<abeato> *nw
<Laney> abeato: looks like you got some nice review too
<abeato> Laney, yes, was good feedback, working on improve the plugin atm
<Laney> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Too many merge targets: lp:ubuntu-ui-extras, lp:~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/printer-components
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-sys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 vivid/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/ubuntu-system-settings_0.4+15.04.20161129-0ubuntu1.dsc
<abeato> Mirv, hi, I've seen you have regenerated the diffs in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 , do you need something from my side to get this published?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-framework, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Chroot problem (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Currently building (xenial/qtmir, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2510 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). alfonsosanchezbeato not authorized to upload gst-plugins-bad1.0 (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, zesty/gst-plugins-bad1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Chroot problem (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2472 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Chroot problem (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2481/+files/ubuntu-system-settings_0.4+17.04.20170224.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2514 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Preparing packages
<jgdx> ahayzen, doesn't seem the diffs are uploaded
<jgdx> wonder if the target is wrong
<ahayzen> jgdx, hmm weird
<ahayzen> jgdx, maybe the MP needs to propose into trunk ? rather than our middle branch ?
<jgdx> ahayzen, maybe, if this one fails too
<jgdx> ahayzen, then I guess you have to do it, as i'm one foot out the door
<ahayzen> jgdx, i'll watch what happens this time :-)
<jgdx> ahayzen, thank you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-system-settings/show-osk-setting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Chroot problem (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Chroot problem (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Chroot problem (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2510 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2510 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Chroot problem (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, ze
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service). Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Dependency wait (zesty/telephony-service). Failed to build (zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2510 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2311 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-qt, zesty/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libircclient, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-framework, xenial/mfw-plugin-irc, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/libircclient, zesty/messaging-app, zesty/messaging-framework, zesty/mfw-plugin-irc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2483 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/printer-components
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2381 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2451 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/messaging-framework, vivid/telephony-service, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/mfw-plugin-irc, vivid/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2283 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/dialer-app, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/dialer-app, xenial/tone-generator, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/tone-generator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2515 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho tiagosh boiko, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2318 Failed to build (zesty/history-service, zesty/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/empathy, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-mission-control-5, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, zesty/empathy, zesty/telepathy-mission-control-5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine ahayzen, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2236 Dependency wait (zesty/qtubuntu-print, zesty/ubuntu-printing-app). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-print, xenial/ubuntu-printing-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2481 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf). Updates pocket (xenial/libunity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3159 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3160 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3159 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3159 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Failed to build (bionic/unity). Successfully built (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Needs rebuild due to new commits (bionic/unity). Successfully built (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3159 Diff missing (bionic/qemu). Failed to build (bionic/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Pending binary packages (bionic/node-gulp-babel). Successfully built (bionic/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Diff missing (bionic/node-gulp-babel). Successfully built (bionic/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Diff missing (bionic/node-babylon, bionic/node-gulp-babel). Successfully built (bionic/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Diff missing (bionic/node-babylon, bionic/node-gulp-babel). Uploading build (bionic/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Diff missing (bionic/node-babylon, bionic/node-gulp-babel). Successfully built (bionic/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Successfully built (bionic/node-babylon, bionic/node-gulp-babel). Uploading build (bionic/node-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Pending binary packages (bionic/node-babel). Successfully built (bionic/node-babylon, bionic/node-gulp-babel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Pending binary packages (bionic/node-babel, bionic/node-gulp-babel). Successfully built (bionic/node-babylon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3162 Publishing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3163 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3159 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3163 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3163 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Pending binary packages (bionic/node-acorn-dynamic-import, bionic/node-babel-preset-env, bionic/node-browserslist). Proposed pocket (bionic/node-caniuse-lite)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Proposed pocket (bionic/node-caniuse-lite). Successfully built (bionic/node-acorn-dynamic-import, bionic/node-babel-preset-env, bionic/node-browserslist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Publish failed: Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3164 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3165 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3165 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3166 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3167 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3166 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3166 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3167 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3167 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3169 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Pending binary packages (bionic/node-uglifyjs-webpack-plugin). Successfully built (bionic/node-webpack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3169 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Diff missing (bionic/node-uglifyjs-webpack-plugin). Successfully built (bionic/node-webpack)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3168 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Needs rebuild due to new commits (bionic/unity). Successfully built (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Failed to build (bionic/unity). Successfully built (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Failed to build (bionic/unity). Successfully built (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3166 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3169 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3170 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3170 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3160 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3166 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3169 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3171 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3171 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Dependency wait (bionic/unity). Pending binary packages (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Dependency wait (bionic/unity). Successfully built (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Pending binary packages (bionic/unity). Successfully built (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3156 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3138 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3171 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3171 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3171 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:gallery-app cache., zesty/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache.). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache.). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache.). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:libappindicator cache.). Successfully built (bionic/libappindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:content-hub cache.). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:bamf/xenial cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libunity/xenial cache.). Updates pocket (xenial/libunity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache.). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache.). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2053 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/gallery-app, zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2031 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3133 Proposed pocket (xenial/bamf). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:bamf/xenial, xenial/lp:libunity/xenial, xenial/to, xenial/update). Updates pocket (xenial/libunity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:content-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:content-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/libappindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3172 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtrabackup). Failed to build (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3172 Failed to build (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/percona-xtrabackup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3160 Diff missing (bionic/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.7). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/percona-xtrabackup)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3161 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Failed to build (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Failed to build (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
<netblaze654> _  _     _  _   _ _
<netblaze654> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<netblaze654> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 Successfully built (bionic/ethtool). Uploading build (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 Pending binary packages (bionic/openvswitch). Successfully built (bionic/ethtool)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 Diff missing (bionic/openvswitch). Successfully built (bionic/ethtool)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-geoip). Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-geoip)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3173 Diff missing (bionic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ethtool)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Ready to build (zesty/ubuntu-geoip). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-geoip)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Dependency wait (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3174 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Dependency wait (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Dependency wait (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtscript-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Dependency wait (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Dependency wait (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Dependency wait (bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtwebc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Uploading build (bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qtwebkit-opensou
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-02-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Pending binary package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qttools-opensou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to bui
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Pend
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtdeclara
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Currently building (bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Failed to build (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclara
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtscr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, bionic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Pe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing (bionic/qt3d-opensource-src, bionic/qtbase-opensource-src, bionic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, bionic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, bionic/qtlocation-opensource-src, bionic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, bionic/qtscript-opensource-src, bionic/qtsensors-opensource-src, bionic/qttools-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebkit-opensource-src, bionic/qtwebsock
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3113 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3926 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3927 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3928 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3928 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3931 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3932 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3932 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3932 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- vorlon, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3922 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3204 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3927 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3928 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/breeze, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwin, focal/oxygen, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Pending binary packages (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kwin, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kwin, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kwin, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/breeze-gtk, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, fo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kscreen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/khotkeys, focal/kmenuedit, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/powerdevil, focal/systemsettings). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kscreen, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Dependency wait (focal/kmenuedit). Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwallet-pam, focal/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Diff missing (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/khotkeys, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwallet-pam, focal/kwayland-integratio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/ksysguard, focal/kwallet-pam, focal/kwayland-integr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/breeze-plymouth, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/kwallet-pam, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kgamma5, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libkscreen, focal/libksysguard, fo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/breeze-gtk, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libkscreen, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, foca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libkscreen, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/oxygen, focal/pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3934 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3934 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3935 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3935 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3935 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3935 Dependency wait (focal/gjs). Diff missing (focal/mozjs68)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/bluedevil, focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kdeplasma-addons, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/ksshaskpass, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libkscreen, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3929 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libkscreen, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/breeze, focal/breeze-grub, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libkscreen, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/breeze, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libkscreen, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-nm, fo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3535 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Proposed pocket (focal/breeze, focal/drkonqi, focal/kactivitymanagerd, focal/kde-cli-tools, focal/kde-gtk-config, focal/kdecoration, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kmenuedit, focal/kscreen, focal/kscreenlocker, focal/kwayland-integration, focal/kwin, focal/libkscreen, focal/libksysguard, focal/milou, focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-integration, focal/plasma-nm, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-wor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3933 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3913 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3929 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Failed to build (focal/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/ovn)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/ovn). Uploading build (focal/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Pending binary packages (focal/bind9). Successfully built (focal/bind9-libs, focal/debian-installer, focal/isc-dhcp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-02-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Pending binary packages (focal/bind9). Successfully built (focal/bind9-libs, focal/debian-installer, focal/isc-dhcp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3936 Successfully built
